# The ice fisherman’s tavern. Ice & winter fishing reports welcome. [emoji41][emoji1739][emoji1633][emoji486][emoji3063][emoji1696]



## bobberbucket

Who’s ready!???? I says we’re gonna be spudding & fishing on the hardwater by December 9th! 

Who’s coming with me? 










  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> Who’s ready!???? I says we’re gonna be spudding & fishing on the hardwater by December 9th!
> 
> Who’s coming with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That made me laugh. I’m in for December 9!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Friendly reminder to all the ice thugs out there to throw those vex batteries on charge so you don't have a unpleasant surprise when the ice season comes early.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Full_Choke

Count me in!


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> That made me laugh. I’m in for December 9!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Friendly reminder to all the ice thugs out there to throw those vex batteries on charge so you don't have a unpleasant surprise when the ice season comes early.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Full_Choke said:


> Count me in!


Last season was pretty decent but get some good spikes on cause it’s gonna be a season we won’t forget! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

I've been camping in my 4 person pop up with a folding cot a bunch of times already this spring and summer....lol


----------



## kit carson

You can definately count me in and my vexilar is always charged, lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> I've been camping in my 4 person pop up with a folding cot a bunch of times already this spring and summer....lol


I’ve been camping in my 30ft fifth wheel every weekend since April 15th if that counts lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> You can definately count me in and my vexilar is always charged, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Your leading the way Dad! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure will, secret first ice hit spots

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sure will, secret first ice hit spots
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I’ll follow you anywhere ice yoda! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Last season was a blast, even the very end of it, lmao!!! Still have the bridge!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Last season was a blast, even the very end of it, lmao!!! Still have the bridge!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


We’re gonna need it up on the north side 1st week of January! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Gonna jump in on this to follow...I probably won't be able to get on any ice this coming season, so I'll be looking forward to reading about all of the adventures from all of you.


----------



## joekacz

I’m in! I think I hope maybe. Got some catching up to do and finally do a face to face with you ice rats….!


----------



## tkbiker

Ready! lol


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I’m in! I think I hope maybe. Got some catching up to do and finally do a face to face with you ice rats….!


#facts! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

tkbiker said:


> Ready! lol
> 
> View attachment 471829


Looks exactly like Ticknor bay first ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

170 more days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Damn bobber got the oldman pumped up already
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

kit, you better hope you kept that lumber. im sure you know that the price of lumber is twice what it was last year....lol


----------



## tkbiker

This will be my new tactic ....Bahahaha


----------



## King-Fish

Looking forward to another ice season. Last year was a blast. Got to meet some of you and caught a lot of fish including 3 species fish Ohio’s. Definitely got me hooked for life. Thanks again for the valuable lessons to all that helped me along the way. Here’s to a early and long season!


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> Looking forward to another ice season. Last year was a blast. Got to meet some of you and caught a lot of fish including 3 species fish Ohio’s. Definitely got me hooked for life. Thanks again for the valuable lessons to all that helped me along the way. Here’s to a early and long season!


I know we’re shackin up this winter! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

I’m ready for the ice season and so is Skiv. he got a float suit and some floating picks just in case .


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I’m ready for the ice season and so is Skiv. he got a float suit and some floating picks just in case .


That’s awesome! Especially cause its a proven fact I’m too skinny to pull skiv out of the drink!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

I'm in for this icefishing season up here in Michigan! I wanted to get out last year but moving was a bit$h! New septic, well, furnace, central air and just all the bs involved. I'll keep everyone posted on conditions up here this year. I'm only a hour over the line. Everywhere you look around me up here is a lake! Just bought a little 16 footer with a 15 horse so I'm going to be scouting a bunch of the lakes! My 7 year old daughter is pumped to get on the ice. I showed her videos of pike on tip ups.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Bout damn time. Been waiting on this post since March.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Long as it’s not berlin we’re going to first!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Long as it’s not berlin we’re going to first!


You just bring that fish whistle & it won’t matter where we ride the berg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> You just bring that fish whistle & it won’t matter where we ride the berg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know I will!!


----------



## bobberbucket

168 days! I can hear that lake moaning out that sweet ice making song already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> 168 days! I can hear that lake moaning out that sweet ice making song already
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was me rolling out of bed!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Here’s to the outlaws, ice thugs, syndicate boys & hardcore hardwater fanatics far & wide! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Your making dad proud, have one for me

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Modelo Negra is pretty tasty too!


----------



## Workingman

I'm in. Central ohio on the board!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Here’s to the outlaws, ice thugs, syndicate boys & hardcore hardwater fanatics far & wide!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where's the bourbon????


----------



## joekacz

Bprice1031 said:


> Where's the bourbon????


You really didn’t have to ask that question did you???


----------



## loomis82

No ice up here yet....Dodging storms though and relaxing. Maybe turn the camper into a shanty!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Where's the bourbon????


You know it’s not far away lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> No ice up here yet....Dodging storms though and relaxing. Maybe turn the camper into a shanty!!
> View attachment 471967


I bet it would make a sweet shanty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Just think if you would setup permanent ice shanty towns like up in the north central states.OMG! LOL


----------



## Bass knuckles

Where them teaser pics at


----------



## kit carson

Nice pics BK I must join you























Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Even though we won't get any ice, I look forward to the journey. As usual I hope you guys have a good long season.


----------



## tkbiker




----------



## allwayzfishin

Didn't catch a single Pike in 2020/2021. Hopefully I can get into them this season. Kit and I caught a bunch in the 2019 season .


----------



## kit carson

We sure did























Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Yo Kit..tell Jimmy I said hello for me. 
Not sure if we will ever have another late ice like that of 2019/20.... hundreds of walleye, crappie and pike touched our hands in like two weeks time. Absolutely the best I've ever experienced in my life. Hopefully it'll happen again


----------



## allwayzfishin

Remember when snag had a double header on. Lol. 
Just jigging two rods with no flasher or anything sitting right next to me talking away....boom, fish on..bam..got another hahaha. I was like...wtf. lol


----------



## kit carson

That was a epic time for sure, can't believe the amount of fish we caught.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

163 days to go! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Well it won’t be today,the BIG 90* is forecasted. Gonna be a little warm in the skid steer I bet. Stay COOL!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Well it won’t be today,the BIG 90* is forecasted. Gonna be a little warm in the skid steer I bet. Stay COOL!


Our skids have good AC I wish I was in a skid today! Unfortunately I’ll be in an out of my truck all day. I’ve got enough ice and water for 10 men & I work alone so I’ll stay hydrated for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Someone said ice fishing?? I’m in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Someone said ice fishing?? I’m in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


& buddy heater hot pockets!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> & buddy heater hot pockets!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I’m definitely in, those are as good as they come! Although Kit can vouch for the Mac n cheese balls I made the one day at skeeter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Absolutely required snack for the ice!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Someone said ice fishing?? I’m in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go back to bed you were DREAMING.… !!! lol lol


----------



## crappieboo420

I swear I have miss the ice since it left. The Budweiser’s haven’t tasted the same since.


----------



## Bprice1031

joekacz said:


> Go back to bed you were DREAMING.… !!! lol lol



You know him well!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I’m always dreaming of the ice fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Ahhhhh yeah, this open water fishing is boring, bring on the freezer already!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

My only time to wet a line. Always anxious & ready for 1st ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

158 days to go! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

Count me in DAVE as long as you go first with the spud!!!!! I'll bring the brew you know what kind


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> Count me in DAVE as long as you go first with the spud!!!!! I'll bring the brew you know what kind


 Jim you know I got no problem leading the way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

I was just telling guys at work this weekend how I can’t wait for ice and sub zero temps. This heat is brutal, need the ice 🎣🎣


----------



## cement569

i dont like summer, just give me fall, winter and spring and im happy


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> i dont like summer, just give me fall, winter and spring and im happy


X2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BudIce said:


> I was just telling guys at work this weekend how I can’t wait for ice and sub zero temps. This heat is brutal, need the ice


Spent 13 hours in that god awful heat today. It’s amazing how you Think it’s hot at 88 and then about 330 pm it hits 92 and you wish it was 88 again! 

Bring on the freeze! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

154 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> 154 days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wish we could drop that 4 in that number....................................................................


----------



## bobberbucket

150 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> 150 days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Late start for you today Dave?


----------



## kit carson

Been reading reports of LA Nina setting up again beginning in September, so looks like another good ice season ahead, hopefully gets us on the ice sooner this year. Bring it on!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Really struggling finding ice here. Hoping by end of week it starts to lock up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That's just wrong, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Really struggling finding ice here. Hoping by end of week it starts to lock up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Busch….. cmon man!! Lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Busch….. cmon man!! Lol


Busch Apple! Been looking for it for a long time, one of the hardest to find and sure enough I found it here in Alabama


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Late start for you today Dave?


Never I roll at 5am like clockwork every morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Busch Apple! Been looking for it for a long time, one of the hardest to find and sure enough I found it here in Alabama
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bring me a 12 pack home!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperjon

Hell yeah.


----------



## crappiedude

bobberbucket said:


> Never I roll at 5am like clockwork every morning.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too and that's a hard habit to break. 
Christmas Day will be 6 years that I've been retired. IF I can stay in bed until 6:00am I consider that sleeping in.


----------



## Bprice1031

crappiedude said:


> Me too and that's a hard habit to break.
> Christmas Day will be 6 years that I've been retired. IF I can stay in bed until 6:00am I consider that sleeping in.



Up at 4:30 every day during the week so, 6:00am is sleeeping in.


----------



## joekacz

Same thing here but every once in a while it could be a 6 o’clocker….about as rare as a winning lottery ticket!


----------



## bobberbucket

146 to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> 146 to go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dave did you do any good on mushrooms this year? Didn't see any pictures from you which is a little strange.


----------



## tkbiker

Bahaha my wife found no humor in this ..lol


----------



## odell daniel

does anyone know anywhere that has the strikemaster 24 volt auger for sale, can't find them anywhere?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

odell daniel said:


> does anyone know anywhere that has the strikemaster 24 volt auger for sale, can't find them anywhere?


Call marks bait and tackle in ravenna. If he doesn’t have one he will get one in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

138 ish days to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Stupid summer . On bright side I’m losing weight out here in the backwoods which could lead to an earlier ice season!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

if you loose anymore weight you will need about an inch of ice to tread upon.....lol


----------



## bobberbucket

126 day! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Farmers almanac looked mighty encouraging, should be a good season again!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## KaGee

I felt like I needed to contribute something to this thread,,,


----------



## bobberbucket

KaGee said:


> I felt like I needed to contribute something to this thread,,,
> View attachment 473911


The 1st trophy of the season go’s to you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

118 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Can’t wait!


----------



## Rooster

Already geared-up for first ice!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

How many days till first ice bobber, been awful quiet????

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

kit carson said:


> How many days till first ice bobber, been awful quiet????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I think that he has withered away into that skid steer and is deliriously talking to himself…..probably counting on his fingers and toes to come up with a “accurate “ prediction…. lol lol


----------



## kit carson

Good.point

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I think that he has withered away into that skid steer and is deliriously talking to himself…..probably counting on his fingers and toes to come up with a “accurate “ prediction…. lol lol


No skid work for me until maybe fall. I been out here melting away in the rain. Running all over hell & high water (literally). But I love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> How many days till first ice bobber, been awful quiet????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


111 Days to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> No skid work for me until maybe fall. I been out here melting away in the rain. Running all over hell & high water (literally). But I love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Be careful you know that the wicked witch in the Wizard of Oz melted in the rain….just saying…. lol lol


----------



## Evinrude58

No worries Dave is twice as wicked as she was so he should be ok.


----------



## loomis82

Forget busch apple! Go big or go home!


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> View attachment 474788
> Forget busch apple! Go big or go home!


The 21 year old in me says hell yes! But my 40 year old liver says No No No.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Your 40 year old liver is smart to not want to drink that stuff. You should just drink real beer.


----------



## bobberbucket

104 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Don’t forget your spud bars! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> 104 Days!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I say 125


----------



## icebucketjohn

DEC. 15th !!!!! 
it won't be long.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I say 125


Probably for you. Cause I know how you like to have a good 8” under you.  

In 102 Days December 9th!  I’ve got a feeling there’s gonna be some light weights & some crazies traversing portions of select inland waterways.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Probably for you. Cause I know how you like to have a good 8” under you.
> 
> In 102 Days December 9th!  I’ve got a feeling there’s gonna be some light weights & some crazies traversing portions of select inland waterways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll wait for you “crazies “on the shoreline and ask “how they hittin”….. It’s something about standing on ice and watching the water coming up on top every time you take a step that I just never got use to.. lol lol


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I’ll wait for you “crazies “on the shoreline and ask “how they hittin”….. It’s something about standing on ice and watching the water coming up on top every time you take a step that I just never got use to.. lol lol


Ah that good ole rubber ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

You’re a little generous calling it rubber it’s probably more like Saran Wrap wouldn’t you say??!? lol lol


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> You’re a little generous calling it rubber it’s probably more like Saran Wrap wouldn’t you say??!? lol lol


Little thicker like a pool cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Don’t forget your spud bars!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still in my truck bed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Gear is ready to go. Will move it from the barn to the garage beginning of November.


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Still in my truck bed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your Vex is probably still in the back seat of your truck.


----------



## kit carson

My vex never gets a rest, it goes with me every time I go fishing, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

100 Days boys! We’re closing the gap! 

Safety disclaimer *: Remember no ice is safe ice! 

Pro tip: if the spud go’s through in 2 so will you! 


,













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Only for a chosen fee, lmao!!!!









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I would suggest not to try this, don't always work out real well, believe me I know!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Only for a chosen fee, lmao!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


The bridge of dreams 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Like the old song Like a Bridge over troubled waters, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

For the price of lumber those get on bridges can become very expensive this season…..


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Like the old song Like a Bridge over troubled waters, lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Come to think of it they was a little choppy when we hit the beach that day!  Good times! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

It sure was, definately was a great day

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

99 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Well if the farmers almanac is right you might get your ice in 98 days! And seriously i want to come out this year. I can say i have to watch the baby😝 🤣 the sitter is sick!!! I got it all planned.....


----------



## crappieboo420

I got a new gig so my fishing is going to be limited.😫😫


----------



## bobberbucket

96 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Or sooner

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Or sooner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I am ready to get on the ice, this shoulder recovery done or not.


----------



## swone

Just got done moving, the only boxes I gave special instructions for were the ones marked "ice fishing", had to tell them to be extra careful and don't put them under or behind anything


----------



## kit carson

Everyone better get your orders in early, alot of products out of stock or its taking forever to get in. Better off getting supplies from your local baitshop, that is till they run out. Can't wait to see everyone on the ice, I am seeing predictions of a GREAT season ahead, so don't snooze on getting stocked up as early as possible!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Oh and by the way, get those vexilars charged up, mark at the baitshop said he can't find any vexilars. So make sure yours is in top running order!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

90 Days & it’s SPUD ,SPUD, SPUD! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## set-the-drag

Sooooo dave your going to tell me like the day before so i can get sick and cant work but miraculously after i call off become completely healthy and go fishing with you right??


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea make sure you charge those vex's as they make a good back up to a real flasher.🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Sooooo dave your going to tell me like the day before so i can get sick and cant work but miraculously after i call off become completely healthy and go fishing with you right??


When the time is right , Tell them you got the Vid and take a 14 day fish cation! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

They don't pay for that anymore so f that not burning vacation except for a day or 2. I got a baby now so i can blame the kid 🤘


----------



## Evinrude58

They should give payed time for ice fishing as it is a disease.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Excited just got an order in yesterday from judges jaw jackers in Michigan. Ordered more variety of sizes and colors in tungsten. Last year I only had 4-5mm and towards end of season they were wanting the little 3mm and tungsten flies. So picked up some of them and a few packs of plastics to try out this year. Some perch eyes, wigglers, etc. I had good luck with plastics I got last year so hoping these will work as well. Picked up a new to me nice flip over shelter from a member on here this spring. Also spent some time getting my 93sv garmin ready for the ice fishing season with a custom built carry box for the ducer, batteries, and head unit. Last year I got the bigger garmin end of season and didn’t really have a good way to go around with it ice fishing. This year I’m ready!


----------



## King-Fish

Here’s a couple questions for you veterans of the ice. Do you guys swap out the treble hook for the single hook or a smaller treble on Swedish pimples or similar baits? Seems some of the baits trebles are quite big imo. Lundy frosted spoons is one with large treble compared to bait. Another question is has anyone tried wigglers for perch on the inland lakes and reservoirs? Have seen quite a bit on wigglers being a major food source for perch and was thinking about ordering some online to fish with but wanted to see if anyone had luck first. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> Excited just got an order in yesterday from judges jaw jackers in Michigan. Ordered more variety of sizes and colors in tungsten. Last year I only had 4-5mm and towards end of season they were wanting the little 3mm and tungsten flies. So picked up some of them and a few packs of plastics to try out this year. Some perch eyes, wigglers, etc. I had good luck with plastics I got last year so hoping these will work as well. Picked up a new to me nice flip over shelter from a member on here this spring. Also spent some time getting my 93sv garmin ready for the ice fishing season with a custom built carry box for the ducer, batteries, and head unit. Last year I got the bigger garmin end of season and didn’t really have a good way to go around with it ice fishing. This year I’m ready!
> View attachment 475910
> View attachment 475911
> View attachment 475912
> View attachment 475913
> View attachment 475914





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

84 Days!  

If you don’t already have a set of picks now is a a good time to get them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

6 days till fall, water starting its cool down!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

81 days till showtime! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

My new auger just showed up. 30 bucks for an Open box/damaged kind of deal, so i didn't know what to expect. The box was a little beat up, but inside it was all shiny, new lookin', and spectacular.......oh yeah


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> My new auger just showed up. 30 bucks for an Open box/damaged kind of deal, so i didn't know what to expect. The box was a little beat up, but inside it was all shiny, new lookin', and spectacular.......oh yeah


Don’t keep us in suspense. What kind of auger did you find in that beat up box? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

it's nothing too special. Wish i could say it was a nils.......It's a sweet 5" mora.

We'll see how many fish I get lodged in that lil hole.


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> it's nothing too special. Wish i could say it was a nils.......It's a sweet 5" mora.
> 
> We'll see how many fish I get lodged in that lil hole.


Pro tip: If your having an issue with that Drill 3 holes tightly grouped an give it a good stomp. BAM 8” hole! Maybe 10”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Im bout to switch to just a chisel and knock bigger holes we sharpened a spud last year and it would blast holes like nothing. Looking at the Eskimo spud it looks like a bad mo fo. I was never able to fish my auger back out after it went through last year. And it less room taken up in the sled


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Im bout to switch to just a chisel and knock bigger holes we sharpened a spud last year and it would blast holes like nothing. Looking at the Eskimo spud it looks like a bad mo fo. I was never able to fish my auger back out after it went through last year. And it less room taken up in the sled


If you come off some of your honey holes I’ll come drill ya a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luguna

Full_Choke said:


> Count me in!


What’s funny is I mounted a digger ice auger mount and changed the starter on the atv all I have to do is change the oil. But who is counting lol


----------



## bobberbucket

79 Days or less! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> If you come off some of your honey holes I’ll come drill ya a few.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm thinking about going on a perch attack this year since they don't exist in erie so i got to do some exploration on skeeter and pymi. I cant go another year without perch its torture


----------



## set-the-drag

Dude idk bobber i saw a full brown wolley bear in my driveway yesterday thats not a good sign


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Dude idk bobber i saw a full brown wolley bear in my driveway yesterday thats not a good sign


You don’t know the difference between a Woolley bear an a dog turd! Besides admit it , You were drunk ! You have to tell the whole story if your gonna come in here with delusions of a warm winter. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I'm thinking about going on a perch attack this year since they don't exist in erie so i got to do some exploration on skeeter and pymi. I cant go another year without perch its torture


I might know where you could trip over a few perch on the hardwater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> You don’t know the difference between a Woolley bear an a dog turd! Besides admit it , You were drunk ! You have to tell the whole story if your gonna come in here with delusions of a warm winter. .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol If i see it when i get home i take a pic. Now if you want a dog turd pic i can do that for you if your trying to get your jollies you sicko 😝


----------



## kit carson

3:20 pm tomorrow fall begins, one step closer to walking on water 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> 3:20 pm tomorrow fall begins, one step closer to walking on water
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


   











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB you got those stands cleaned up and ready for you and dad?


----------



## swone

set-the-drag said:


> I'm thinking about going on a perch attack this year since they don't exist in erie so i got to do some exploration on skeeter and pymi. I cant go another year without perch its torture


Bro, you got to go try Mogadore for some perch. Quality bite.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Bro, you got to go try Mogadore for some perch. Quality bite.


I think you mean summit lake. Bro your always mixing your lakes up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey BB you got those stands cleaned up and ready for you and dad?


I’m about ready to go out an persuade a couple into taking the jab! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> I think you mean summit lake. Bro your always mixing your lakes up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easy bobber, that’s my home lake!


----------



## kit carson

Swone change your medication there is only dink perch in Mogadore, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Easy bobber, that’s my home lake!


Oh silly me I meant Nesmith lake!. Everyone who’s in the know knows about them nesmith Jumbos through the ice. Just gotta watch them springs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

By the way swone we was at Berlin when we got those nice perch!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Wow this carousel has spun so fast it took off over Erie! Why don't we just say there are perch that my or may not be depending on ones standards and the others directions in a lake possibly in the NE region that might be good to try...... Possibly🤪


----------



## kit carson

A very good way of putting it, lol  

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I will say if you do go to that ghost town for perch (moggy). Your best chance to connect will be a Crystal clear bright sunny day. I don’t know why them moggy tigers love high pressure & sunshine. Don’t even go when it’s overcast not even worth it IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

They are curiously active on the bluebird days.


----------



## Fish2Win

With all this ice talk I guess I’ll start building some ice rods for season. Maybe bobber can be my full time research and development partner.🤫👨🏽‍🦯


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> With all this ice talk I guess I’ll start building some ice rods for season. Maybe bobber can be my full time research and development partner.‍🦯


Yes yes yes  Get to work! 

#pinkrodsmatter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Good.morning to all the ice fishing junkies, don't you just love the nice chill in the air this morning? It's starting to go in our favor.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Good.morning to all the ice fishing junkies, don't you just love the nice chill in the air this morning? It's starting to go in our favor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Damn right dad! 55 degrees can’t wait until there’s ice sickles in my eyebrows & the air hurts my face! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Now thats a great way to start the day.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Can't wait









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Question anyone know where I can take my stearns float suit to and get the zipper replaced, looks like a tough job??

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Check with a dry cleaner business near you a lot of them offer that service,any way they use to.


----------



## swone

kit carson said:


> Question anyone know where I can take my stearns float suit to and get the zipper replaced, looks like a tough job??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I just talked with them on the phone, they said they could definitely do it for you.









L. A. Alterations


L. A. Alterations၊ Akron, Ohio .နှစ်သက်သူ ၃၆၉ ဦး · ၃၄ ဦး ဤနေရာတွင် ရှိခဲ့ကြသည် . With over 30 years of experience with men and women’s alterations, we have a sewing solution for every article of...




www.facebook.com


----------



## set-the-drag

Fish2Win said:


> With all this ice talk I guess I’ll start building some ice rods for season. Maybe bobber can be my full time research and development partner.🤫👨🏽‍🦯


Hey I want to pick up one from you this season


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Hey I want to pick up one from you this season


You better stick to 8 dollar schooley’s. You can’t even keep your auger topside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King-Fish

Ouch damn Dave  I will say them fish2win poles are sweet!


----------



## bobberbucket

Snowing about 30 days early in Anchorage! It’s gonna be an EARLY LONG LONG LONG Cold winter! 

LA. LA LA la Niña!  Yes please! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Oh it's on the way for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> You better stick to 8 dollar schooley’s. You can’t even keep your auger topside.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey hey better watch it bub ill drop you down one of them holes!!! 🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Hey hey better watch it bub ill drop you down one of them holes!!!


Good news for you is I’m so skinny I’ll fit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Want to give Swone a shout out, he found me a place in Akron to fix my floatsuit, ( LA Alterations). If anyone needs something that's a tough fix, garment or winter outerwear this is the place to go. Great service and very reasonable on there prices.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Good news for you is I’m so skinny I’ll fit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bad news is i gained like 20lb damn kids do that i guess


----------



## set-the-drag

Just got my new toy. I decided on the rapala 2 piece since nothing else was in stock for the foreseeable future and i kinda like the design of a step blade more than the fork. Sucker has good weight wasn't expecting it to be that robust but i guess a chisel is a chisel they need to be solid. Cant wait to chip a hole for you bobber!😁


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Just got my new toy. I decided on the rapala 2 piece since nothing else was in stock for the foreseeable future and i kinda like the design of a step blade more than the fork. Sucker has good weight wasn't expecting it to be that robust but i guess a chisel is a chisel they need to be solid. Cant wait to chip a hole for you bobber!


Nice! Freeze some five gallon buckets of water if your able. You can practice chipping & you’ll be able to get a little bit of a feel for your new life saber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

73 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

set-the-drag said:


> Bad news is i gained like 20lb damn kids do that i guess


by that logic, bobber should be over 300 lbs since he has 8 kids or some such


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> by that logic, bobber should be over 300 lbs since he has 8 kids or some such



I thought it was more like thirteen?????


----------



## Lil' Rob

With that many kids there's no food left for him to eat...so he stays thin.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> by that logic, bobber should be over 300 lbs since he has 8 kids or some such


It’s 3 kids to be exact & if there are anymore out there I hope they come forward in case there’s another stimulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I thought it was more like thirteen?????


Have you seen me in my straw hat an blues lately Bill ?‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Have you seen me in my straw hat an blues lately Bill ?‍
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We need toget together and do some drinking, I mean fishing..........


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> We need toget together and do some drinking, I mean fishing..........


Yes! But If you show up with some nasty Ass Miller lite or some of that nasty fancy stuff you be drinking I’m going home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

All that baby making is why hes so skinny hes banging non stop! Guys a freaking rabbit


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> All that baby making is why hes so skinny hes banging non stop! Guys a freaking rabbit













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...rabbit is good with ALOT of barbecue sauce. 

Stay twisted. 🐇🍻🥫...you get what I'm saying lol.


----------



## dlancy

Keep that countdown ticking…..After waiting almost a year for my Lowrance ice pack for the hook reveal 7”, which I purchased for my kayak, they just came back in stock and I got it last week! Going to finally have two machines for this ice season. Sel-fish-ly I’ve learned sharing my vex fl-8 when I bring someone with me isn’t preferred haha. Excited to get that machine on the ice and see how I like it vs the tried and true vex. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

dlancy said:


> Keep that countdown ticking…..After waiting almost a year for my Lowrance ice pack for the hook reveal 7”, which I purchased for my kayak, they just came back in stock and I got it last week! Going to finally have two machines for this ice season. Sel-fish-ly I’ve learned sharing my vex fl-8 when I bring someone with me isn’t preferred haha. Excited to get that machine on the ice and see how I like it vs the tried and true vex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





dlancy said:


> Keep that countdown ticking…..After waiting almost a year for my Lowrance ice pack for the hook reveal 7”, which I purchased for my kayak, they just came back in stock and I got it last week! Going to finally have two machines for this ice season. Sel-fish-ly I’ve learned sharing my vex fl-8 when I bring someone with me isn’t preferred haha. Excited to get that machine on the ice and see how I like it vs the tried and true vex.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


72 Days! 

I’ll bet you’ll like it! I’ve fished my fl8 side by side with some of them new fancy gadgets and most preformed equally and better in some cases than my vex. However I believe your vex will preform flawlessly decades longer than these new fancy gadgets. 

Durability trumps technology at least in my clumsy bumbling world. That’s why I’ve got a vex & not a junk marcum!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ

I was at Cabelas in Columbus today and they are starting to stock their ice fishing equipment on the shelves. Couple more months and its game on. After deer season of course!


----------



## loomis82

Checked out new lake today for about a hour and its going to be a good one for hardwater. Nice gills and lots of pike. Daughter got her first one. She said she wants to watch flags go up on the ice!


----------



## joekacz

I think that came out of a Miiichiiigan lake..??


----------



## loomis82

Yes it did about a 2min drive from my house


----------



## bobberbucket

Feeling a little better out there this morning! Soon that morning air will have a glorious sting to it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## bobberbucket

68 Days! 


Better put your cleats on now just in case! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

67 days to go! Check on your spud bars. I’m sure they are lonely. I checked on my legendary ice saber yesterday. It’s totally ready to do some poking around!  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

spuddy McSpuds is ready to blow some holes 😝


----------



## bobberbucket

Maybe today should be show off your spud Sunday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Well mine looks prettier


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Well mine looks prettier


Mines not a parking lot princess. She’s built for taming the hardwater! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Bobber I think it should be painted hot pink

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber I think it should be painted hot pink
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Don’t threaten me with a good time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Mines not a parking lot princess. She’s built for taming the hardwater!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dub her Lot Lizard hahaha


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I dub her Lot Lizard hahaha





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I knew you'd like that!


----------



## bobberbucket

66 Days! 

Don’t forget to pick up a distress whistle. If you fall in nobody can hear you scream over 30 yards away! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

65 Days to go………

Better stock up on propane! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

64 Days! 

Get yourself a good throw rope you might just need it out there one day! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

63 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm thinking from all indications I see it will be sooner, 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I'm thinking from all indications I see it will be sooner,
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

lots of brown dude.. Hopefully nature is a lier


----------



## flyphisherman

#FAKENEWS


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 476968
> lots of brown dude.. Hopefully nature is a lier


Squish it! Its probably the weatherman reincarnated! Smell it does it smell like lies failure & hot pockets? 

I’m with [mention]flyphisherman [/mention] #Fakenews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

62 Days! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiker

Been awhile since ive added anything to this thread..

Sorry but the Hook in this song is sooo catchy ...i crack myself up...Enjoy!


I wanna ice fish Baby...62days..62days!


----------



## tkbiker




----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

60 days & we’re dancing on the hard water ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> 60 days & we’re dancing on the hard water !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just talked to muscle man, he said no way! 😝😷😝😷😝


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Just talked to muscle man, he said no way!


I told to to stay out of those kinds of bars!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> I told to to stay out of those kinds of bars!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol he actually took me on his 200k bass boat at cable


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Lol he actually took me on his 200k bass boat at cable


Bobber let me know when your work is slowing down, you still owe me my free jig slanging class!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Bobber let me know when your work is slowing down, you still owe me my free jig slanging class!


If I get a chance I’ll for sure holler! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

I say 75 days


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I say 75 days


Your drunk go back to bed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Took my boys (6 and 4) out last season for their 1st time.

They've been asking to go again ever since!


----------



## bobberbucket

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Took my boys (6 and 4) out last season for their 1st time.
> 
> They've been asking to go again ever since!


I’m feeling like they will have lots of opportunities. This LONG COLD winter is gonna be one for the books! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea hoping for 20 inches of ice at Nimmy type year


----------



## bobberbucket

57 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiker

Morning!


----------



## bobberbucket

56 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## tkbiker




----------



## bobberbucket

53 days…….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

It can't get here soon enough. Been ready to go for weeks.


----------



## kit carson

Loving that morning chill in the air, won't be.much longer fellas. Charge up those vexilars and knock the dust off your gear it's just around the corner.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Where's IHD been?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Where's IHD been?


 catching big things with teeth. & a few other places I’m sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

51 days! 

[mention]kit carson [/mention] That air for sure has a little of that magic feel to it this morning! 

Stock up on pimples & pin mins it’s gonna be a LONG COLD WINTER! 


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Don't forget to buy me some to! 😉


----------



## bobberbucket

50 Days! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

49 to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

48 days! Things are starting to align next week will be my last full week of work before I start working 3 days an hunting 4.  I haven’t taken a vacation day all year it’s nice to see the light at the end of the tunnel. 

After a month of bow hunting hard & a good time gun week with the boys. I’ll be ready to walk some water with the Syndicate!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I can already smell the venison cooking on the little buddy heater, can't wait!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I can already smell the venison cooking on the little buddy heater, can't wait!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I don’t know…. The last time the smell drew the warden clean across the lake. Or maybe it was the “Fish attractant “ . We’re for sure having a buddy heater feast! An one hell of a catching party! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> I don’t know…. The last time the smell drew the warden clean across the lake. Or maybe it was the “Fish attractant “ . We’re for sure having a buddy heater feast! An one hell of a catching party!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🌬🌬🌬💨💨💨💨💨🥶🥶🥶🥶💨💨💨💨


----------



## bobberbucket

47 to go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

44 Days till SPUD time !!!!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I like the cold. That is all. That is the post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I like the cold. That is all. That is the post
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You better go back to your summer "hibernation"...it's gonna be a while yet...LOL LOL...Hi BIGE


----------



## Ten Bears

bobberbucket said:


> Who’s ready!???? I says we’re gonna be spudding & fishing on the hardwater by December 9th!
> 
> Who’s coming with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never ice fished. Can you get food delivered on the ice?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> You better go back to your summer "hibernation"...it's gonna be a while yet...LOL LOL...Hi BIGE


I was just rolling over and flipping to the cold side of the pillow. I’ll be back it is toothy critter time anyway. Tournament season is upon us boys. Tournaments now till March!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Ten Bears a few years ago I saw a Pizza Place deliver to the C-1 parking lot at Nimmy and guy walked in to get it. If I remember right it might of been Bass Knuckles. Have seen I assume the same Pizza Place deliver to the bridge by Eddie's a couple times over the years.

Bobber I am ready to hit the ice with you as soon as it gets here. However I will not commit to the 9th as it may bee a couple of days later or even a week earlier.


----------



## bobberbucket

Ten Bears said:


> Never ice fished. Can you get food delivered on the ice?


It’s been known to happen a few times! Sometimes if it’s not a cool delivery person you have meet them on shore. Often we’re cooking on our heaters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I was just rolling over and flipping to the cold side of the pillow. I’ll be back it is toothy critter time anyway. Tournament season is upon us boys. Tournaments now till March!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tournament season….(Sigh) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Ten Bears a few years ago I saw a Pizza Place deliver to the C-1 parking lot at Nimmy and guy walked in to get it. If I remember right it might of been Bass Knuckles. Have seen I assume the same Pizza Place deliver to the bridge by Eddie's a couple times over the years.
> 
> Bobber I am ready to hit the ice with you as soon as it gets here. However I will not commit to the 9th as it may bee a couple of days later or even a week earlier.


Honestly I was thinking palm road by thanksgiving! But I don’t wanna jinx anything . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Just say when bobber I'm ready









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Just say when bobber I'm ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


She was a great bridge but a terrible raft! #Coldfacts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Fact, lmao

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Evinrude58 said:


> Ten Bears a few years ago I saw a Pizza Place deliver to the C-1 parking lot at Nimmy and guy walked in to get it. If I remember right it might of been Bass Knuckles. Have seen I assume the same Pizza Place deliver to the bridge by Eddie's a couple times over the years.
> 
> Bobber I am ready to hit the ice with you as soon as it gets here. However I will not commit to the 9th as it may bee a couple of days later or even a week earlier.


Lol I think we kept fishing and missed him the first time then called them back and told them we’d tip him good if he came back, needless to say we had pizza at pizza bay that day 🌬🌬


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Lol I think we kept fishing and missed him the first time then called them back and told them we’d tip him good if he came back, needless to say we had pizza at pizza bay that day


I’ve ordered pizza and chicken out of most of the ramps at Nimi but never pizza in pizza bay. That’s gotta be worth a trophy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> I’ve ordered pizza and chicken out of most of the ramps at Nimi but never pizza in pizza bay. That’s gotta be worth a trophy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We did have to pick it up at c1 but took it to the bay like some *****.


----------



## Evinrude58

I will have to get the number for that place sometime as it could really be handy,


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> I will have to get the number for that place sometime as it could really be handy,



Guiseppe's Pizza | Home (myguiseppes.com) 

Here you go.


----------



## bobberbucket

41 days!!! FREEZE BABY FREEZE!   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

It's getting real fella's. Lows down in the mid 30's next week. I had an itchy trigger finger so decided to upgrade the shanty this year. Got an eskimo 650xd. All sorts of room for fun activities. 🎣🎲🍻💨. Planning on doin some overnights this year so wanted to have plenty of room. Cant help but chuckle at all these wussies at work bitchin and moanin about the weather. ITS BOUT TO BE ON!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

40 days! 

This is gonna be an epic ice season! Stock up on propane & check them auger blades. You won’t like drilling that 20” of ice with dull blades!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

No worries mate my Ion 8” will handle that…


----------



## kit carson

Fixing to give my vexilar a workout today, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Fixing to give my vexilar a workout today, lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Do it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> No worries mate my Ion 8” will handle that…


[mention]joekacz [/mention] My puny arms appreciate your volunteering to do the drilling! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Starting to get the ICE ITCH, but still have yard chores & the backyard garden to winterize. Hopefully only have to cut grass 1 more time.


----------



## Evinrude58

Am almost ready just need to buy a new reel for a custom rod I have and maybe put line on a couple rods.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Am almost ready just need to buy a new reel for a custom rod I have and maybe put line on a couple rods.


Just take it easy Carl it’s a good idea to keep purchases under $250.00 From November 1st to January 31st. As not to anger the ice gods an jinx anything up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Already have the line just not sure if any reels need new line or not. No way I am spending $250 on a reel. Besides last year I had to buy a new flip in January ($350 or so) and the ice was good until the end of Feb if I remember right so that rule may not apply to me.😎


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Already have the line just not sure if any reels need new line or not. No way I am spending $250 on a reel. Besides last year I had to buy a new flip in January ($350 or so) and the ice was good until the end of Feb if I remember right so that rule may not apply to me.


The ice gods knew you were desperately in need of a shack you couldn’t see through.  I wouldn’t toy with their emotions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

How much ice could we have by Friday morning???










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

bobberbucket said:


> Just take it easy Carl it’s a good idea to keep purchases under $250.00 From November 1st to January 31st. As not to anger the ice gods an jinx anything up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahah! That’s exactly how I think! I’m not buying anything .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> How much ice could we have by Friday morning???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


48 hours in the 20’s , 3 nights in the teens & 2 nights single digits. 

Is a good recipe for fishing 2” of black at palm road! 

Just sayin 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

39 days! Them lows in the 20s & 30s are showing up right on time. That waters gonna start getting pretty heavy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

At 69, I still feel an 8yr old kid on Christmas Morning when ice season comes around.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Lets goooooooo! My private spot at Stewart lake in Kent usually freezes 1st out of my spots. It’s tucked down w hilly sides so it’s pretty wind protected. Maybe few of you die hards will join me when it’s ready!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Lets goooooooo! My private spot at Stewart lake in Kent usually freezes 1st out of my spots. It’s tucked down w hilly sides so it’s pretty wind protected. Maybe few of you die hards will join me when it’s ready!


You know Im down! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Plan is working, we’ll let you go first!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> Plan is working, we’ll let you go first!


Tell kit bring them boards


----------



## kit carson

You know I'm down and board will be in tow 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> You know I'm down and board will be in tow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Some people up the road from me took apart a big wood privacy fence it’s out on the curb. All in sections some big some small I been sorta eyeing it up looks like it make a few nice bridges! 

But I’m lazy & The wife hates it when I start doing hillbilly ****. She just doesn’t understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Bass I'm in. Wonder if anyone delivers pizza there? Although for first ice it might not be wise to eat while out as the change in weight may not be a good idea.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Evinrude58 said:


> Bass I'm in. Wonder if anyone delivers pizza there? Although for first ice it might not be wise to eat while out as the change in weight may not be a good idea.


If not we can pick one up on the way and eat it while we watch bobber walk the boards of doom!


----------



## Evinrude58

Watching Bobber walk the plank could be entertaining. We could make him dress like a pirate.☠


----------



## Bass knuckles

Evinrude58 said:


> Watching Bobber walk the plank could be entertaining. We could make him dress like a pirate.☠


Lol rrrrr cmon boys…… it safe. in his pirate voice


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Lol rrrrr cmon boys…… it safe. in his pirate voice


I don’t think we’re gonna need any planks 1st ice. Its almost always late ice that requires planks. But I’m still down to dress up like a pirate an run all over the lake! 

My avatar photo I was standing on less than an inch out checking a local puddle a couple years ago. 

Photo credit: BigEMoney aka [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]the official first ice check safety spotter.


----------



## bobberbucket

38 days! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Well you dressing up as a pirate and running all over the lake will be better than when you dress up like a Ballerina and do it.


----------



## RMK

dang! 38 days...... i ve got too many spots i want to hit in that time frame. but i am looking forward to walking on water.


----------



## bobberbucket

Make that 37 days! & I was thinking by the end of the countdown the air temp might just match the count! 

Looks like after tonight 5 nights below freezing. Not enough to freeze more than a puddle but it’ll definitely help our cause! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I believe the accuweather forecast like I believe joe Biden and his fellow career criminals so no ice until early Jan! Unless the al gore saves us quick like all electric cars . Solar panels , and more wind mills! Hum lithium mining , reflecting rays back at the atmosphere , and spitting oil from the wind mills plus the wings are fiberglass! U see where am gettin at they are not saving a planet


----------



## allwayzfishin

was out playing around with the livescope before work yesterday. Didn't catch anything but still was fun watching my vibe jump around on screen. Can't wait to get out there with you guys. It's gonna be a fantastic season of great friends, great beer, and great fishing.


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I believe the accuweather forecast like I believe joe Biden and his fellow career criminals so no ice until early Jan! Unless the al gore saves us quick like all electric cars . Solar panels , and more wind mills! Hum lithium mining , reflecting rays back at the atmosphere , and spitting oil from the wind mills plus the wings are fiberglass! U see where am gettin at they are not saving a planet


You forgot to say. “Let’s go Brandon” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We don't need nothing negative, positive thoughts!!!! We WILL be walking  on hardwater real soon!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

No negativity. Every time you do that Bobby has to dance in his banana hammock to off set it and that is something nobody should have to see. Thankfully I don't live up that way so I don't have to worry about it much but some of you live up his way. I am sure if you saw that you would go blind and then you wouldn't be able to watch your flasher.


----------



## bobberbucket

36 days! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

To many gas powered automobiles still to have any ice! Are great leaders will fix it!


----------



## crappieboo420

brad crappie said:


> To many gas powered automobiles still to have any ice! Are great leaders will fix it!


I know you have to be single.lol


----------



## loomis82

We have ice here in Michigan lol


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> We have ice here in Michigan lol
> View attachment 478249





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

There was a nice smattering of snow pellets strewn about this morning. 34F Cuyahoga county......Starting to feel like winter


----------



## Evinrude58

Brad since you insist on the negative comments we are sending Dave to your house to do his banana hammock dance. Hope you have a strong stomach and your eyes don't burn too bad when you see it.

And if that doesn't stop the negative comments about us getting ice we will then send IBJ over in his speedo.🤢


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'm


----------



## bobberbucket

35 Days!  

Its a cold & clear out there today! I’m at the camper playing hooky from work I’ll be in my favorite tree before sunrise. I’ll bet it’s crunchy enough to hear them coming this morning.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> 35 Days!
> 
> Its a cold & clear out there today! I’m at the camper playing hooky from work I’ll be in my favorite tree before sunrise. I’ll bet it’s crunchy enough to hear them coming this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great day to smack one….Good luck!…backstraps cut thin and made into steak sandwiches w/ green peppers,onions and mushrooms with melted pepperjack cheese on a Orlando steak sandwich bun…. Oh boy!! You better knock over two…. LOL LOL


----------



## Bprice1031

joekacz said:


> Great day to smack one….Good luck!…backstraps cut thin and made into steak sandwiches w/ green peppers,onions and mushrooms with melted pepperjack cheese on a Orlando steak sandwich bun…. Oh boy!! You better knock over two…. LOL LOL



Damn Joe, you're making me hungry!


----------



## joekacz

Bprice1031 said:


> Damn Joe, you're making me hungry!


Try it…guaranteed to make you wanna eat another…great in the shanty….


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Damn Joe, you're making me hungry!


He’s got me starving too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> He’s got me starving too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least your playing hooky. I gotta go to work now.


----------



## joekacz

He’s not playing hooky…he’s on a “MISSION “ from the “ice gods “…lol lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Dad struck 1st 12 pt! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Dave tell the ole man nice buck…..he’ll he’s probably younger than me…lol lol


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Dad struck 1st 12 pt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nice one for your dad. Is he still teaching you how to do it right?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice one for your dad. Is he still teaching you how to do it right?


I just let him shoot these little ones so they aren’t in the way of the monsters we got roaming. . In all honesty I had an encounter with this deers father this morning. And he makes this guy look small unfortunately we weren’t able to connect maybe this evening I’ll have a proper wind chime going! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

34 Days!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I just let him shoot these little ones so they aren’t in the way of the monsters we got roaming. . In all honesty I had an encounter with this deers father this morning. And he makes this guy look small unfortunately we weren’t able to connect maybe this evening I’ll have a proper wind chime going!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Why don't you post a picture form tree stand?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Why don't you post a picture form tree stand?













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

i know that tree…it’s still got green leaves…lol lol…good luck today and stay safe….


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> i know that tree…it’s still got green leaves…lol lol…good luck today and stay safe….


There’s still some green up in these hills but not much. It was raining maples yesterday afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s 28 an crunchy this morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, that does it! I'm buying my license today!


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> It’s 28 an crunchy this morning!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where's the monster buck pics??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Where's the monster buck pics??!?!?!?!?!?


No monster buck but I broke the ice with this flat top.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> No monster buck but I broke the ice with this flat top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you’re getting sled dragging practice in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Where’s the spud and picks!?!?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Cleats


----------



## cement569

dave, that skin head will make for some good eating. never found a good way to cook horns


----------



## joekacz

BB…clean the loin up from all fat and sinew then cut into 6” pieces and semi freeze then thin slice on a meat slicer for them steak sandwiches….I usually freeze about 1# packets….you can use cuts from the hind also…the key is thin cut for quick frying in butter….congrats on the “harvest” …great shanty warm up chow…followed by a “beverage “ of choice…the fragrance can draw other shanties in…don’t know how you gonna handle that…Lol Lol..


----------



## joekacz

Seems like this little warm spell has all of the “ice rats “ a little silent this morning…a change is coming don’t worry…just a little summer hanging on for a bit…


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Seems like this little warm spell has all of the “ice rats “ a little silent this morning…a change is coming don’t worry…just a little summer hanging on for a bit…


The wild turkey has me a little silent this morning. . Im not sure about the rest of them. 

The warm up don’t scare me. I’ll be spudding somewhere in Neo December 9th! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

As they say…been there..done that…but not in a long time for me…what a boring life I’m leading.. lol lol…looking forward to THICK ICE and the feel of that “tick “ on the finger tip…


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> Seems like this little warm spell has all of the “ice rats “ a little silent this morning…a change is coming don’t worry…just a little summer hanging on for a bit…


Many of the main group in this thread are on Erie including myself!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

Bobber been on yet?

I'm starting to gear-up.....









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Rooster said:


> Bobber been on yet?
> 
> I'm starting to gear-up.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That’s definitely a good start to the gear! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

I am being quiet because I am still tired from 6 hours of casting last night.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> No monster buck but I broke the ice with this flat top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell the truth Dave. You just wanted to get back for a 🍺 and some 💨.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Tell the truth Dave. You just wanted to get back for a  and some .


No lie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

32 days!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Frost on the Pumpkins. Be drillin' soon.


----------



## bobberbucket

31 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

It's beginning to look a lot like ice fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> It's beginning to look a lot like ice fishing everywhere I go!


Sure is familiar red flags are starting to pop up.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Sure is familiar red flags are starting to pop up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta give them a shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

I am throwing my vote for , but I will give it a few days and see how it pans out. In other news I did find some crappie Saturday to fill the freezer till the hard water. 4-5 ft of water.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

That is what I have heard elsewhere what were you using for the Crappie?


----------



## bobberbucket

partlyable said:


> I am throwing my vote for , but I will give it a few days and see how it pans out. In other news I did find some crappie Saturday to fill the freezer till the hard water. 4-5 ft of water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello fish porn! They look delicious! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Gotta give them a shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No i been out of free shots. I trust my instincts on & off the water. And you know this man!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

30 Days!!! Hooray I can almost see that 1st ice spider cracking as my spud makes connection! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Selling all my ice gear guys heading south so I can use my boat the whole year! These green people are really screwing up environment


----------



## kit carson

Make a list I'm always looking to buy gear!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Twopiecerod said:


> Hello fellas. I just moved in the NEO region and looking for some spectacular ice fishing this year. I have been reading these posts, and it sounds like the season is about to start. What are some good inland lakes that I can start at.


Always great to add new members to the site Twopiecerod. 
Welcome to the forum!
Far as giving best advice on good inland lakes to start at...might be a good idea for you to tell us about you're past ice fishing experience...IE...how long you've ice fished, where and what lakes you have experience on.
This info will be helpful in members giving you the best lakes to start at for your experience level.


----------



## fastwater

kit carson said:


> Make a list I'm always looking to buy gear!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


But please don't post for sale list here.
Either PM for sale list to interested member or list for sale items in the market place forum.
And if listing in the market place forum...please remember to add your county of residence in thread so thread doesn't get deleted.
Thanks...


----------



## kit carson

Roger that!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Twopiecerod said:


> Thank You Fastwater! As far as ice fishing, I do not have much experience with ice fishing. Only been doing the sport on and off for a few years whenever the ice is favorable. I have all the safety gear. I've been out a few times on Mosquito without any luck. I was asking around but no one responded to my reply from yesterday on this forum


Welcome...and Thanks for the info about your past ice fishing experience.
This may help the very knowledgeable members here give you a better recommendation on what inland lakes to start out on.
Unfortunately...I'm NOT one of those knowledgable people when it comes to ice fishing so I won't be much help to you.
Hang around awhile and knowing the fellas here...after they get to know you...you'll most likely get the answers you're looking for.
Also...while hanging out...PLEASE take the time to read and understand all OGF Terms of Service (TOS's) located at the top of the forums. Especially at the top of the Lounge and Market Place forums. Reading them will help in answering any questions you may have as well as helping to prevent any future issues that may arise. Any questions...feel free to PM a moderator.
Thanks...


----------



## Evinrude58

TPR Skeeter is one of the main ice fishing lakes and if you are in that area then Pymy is second. You won't get real quick responses until closer to time most the guys are still hibernating. I am a little confused you say you just moved to the NEO but then say you have ice fished for a couple years and say it was at Skeeter which is probably the best ice lake in NEO.

Fastwater, Brad has promised us that he would sell his gear and move away for atleast 3 years and still hasn't done it. Now just to be clear, I can't list for sale my 2 bedroom ice shanty with a full kitchen for $35,000 that is currently located in a Prime ice fishing area in Cincinnati. Good to know. So I won't do that. 🤣🤪😁


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Appreciate it FW!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

That helps clear it up. Not familiar with Hudson/Stow but pretty sure I remember someone lives in that area just don't remember who. Ice fishing can be even more hit or miss than soft water because it is all vertical so you if you aren't on them it is a bit harder to locate them. Have had great days at Skeeter and other days where can't find any fish let alone get a bite.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> That helps clear it up. Not familiar with Hudson/Stow but pretty sure I remember someone lives in that area just don't remember who. Ice fishing can be even more hit or miss than soft water because it is all vertical so you if you aren't on them it is a bit harder to locate them. Have had great days at Skeeter and other days where can't find any fish let alone get a bite.


That would be me, I’m in Stow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Evinrude58 said:


> Fastwater, Brad has promised us that he would sell his gear and move away for atleast 3 years and still hasn't done it.


Sooo...are you sayin we shouldn't believe his great fishing reports either...or believe he caught all those monsters he posts pics of?



Evinrude58 said:


> Now just to be clear, I can't list for sale my 2 bedroom ice shanty with a full kitchen for $35,000 that is currently located in a Prime ice fishing area in Cincinnati. Good to know. So I won't do that. 🤣🤪😁


NO CAN DO...and I can't respond by asking you If'n you'll take $30,000 and I'll throw in two Pygmy goats and a tic tax toe playin chicken.


----------



## lureluzer

Anyone know if Marks B&T has shanties out yet?


----------



## kit carson

If I get a chance I will stop by tomorrow and post if I see any. Or when he will have any out.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

lureluzer said:


> Anyone know if Marks B&T has shanties out yet?


If I had to guess he does. Or at the very least has them in the back room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

29 Days! First ice @ summit lake is gonna be glorious! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Twopiecerod said:


> Where is Summit Lake, and is it a good lake to fish at? Thanks


It’s a crap hole just south of downtown Akron. If you need any furniture or appliances for your house you can get them there for free. Just bring scuba gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It’s a crap hole just south of downtown Akron. If you need any furniture or appliances for your house you can get them there for free. Just bring scuba gear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean honey hole! The area isn’t the greatest but the fishing is fabulous.  #facts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You mean honey hole! The area isn’t the greatest but the fishing is fabulous.  #facts
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go catch me some fish then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Go catch me some fish then
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Working RN you know that. Fished it many times. Big gills bigger bass an ok crappies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Working RN you know that. Fished it many times. Big gills bigger bass an ok crappies.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let’s send johnboy to go fish it for us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good places to start are : old state park at portage lakes just look for the shack town fish there. Then any of the ramps at Nimi are good when it’s frozen again look for shack towns and fish them. Ticknor road boat launch is another likely shack town location come ice time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Let’s send johnboy to go fish it for us
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know solid meat ain’t scared to slang jigs in the hood!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I know solid meat ain’t scared to slang jigs in the hood!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 what happens when you hook a couch? It’ll never fit thru the hole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Fish Summit wear your hazmat suit. I would be scared of what kind of mutant fish you might catch in that cesspool.


----------



## lureluzer

Evinrude58 said:


> Fish Summit wear your hazmat suit. I would be scared of what kind of mutant fish you might catch in that cesspool.


#Facts

I work at a chemical plant that is just Upstream from Summit Lake. These days the EPA does a very good job keeping the environment clean. Back in the day is a completely different story. You would not believe the stories that I've heard.


----------



## bobberbucket

38 Days! Double triple check your gear! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Fish Summit wear your hazmat suit. I would be scared of what kind of mutant fish you might catch in that cesspool.


The state says the waters fine. Im not gonna go into if I believe them or not. Have you ever actually fished it? Because I have & the fishing was good didn’t catch any mutations. I didn’t eat any cause I didn’t want to add glows in the dark to my superpowers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s dreadfully mild today. I’m sitting in my favorite tree without gloves just doesn’t feel right. I’ll probably hold off on letting one fly this morning unless mister Big or one of his equally big cousins shows up. I’m not into that stuff them full of ice business if it’s not cold enough to hang them I don’t really wanna shoot. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Love me some scummit, always get it to myself when I go


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Love me some scummit, always get it to myself when I go


Tell um knuckles! . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Honestly there is gd fish in there, but better yet look up some old pics of the amusement park tgat used to be there in early 1900’s, amazing the change over the years


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Honestly there is gd fish in there, but better yet look up some old pics of the amusement park tgat used to be there in early 1900’s, amazing the change over the years


Heck it’s way safer today in my opinion than it was 20 years ago. I’d find somewhere else to catfish in the warm months but I wouldn’t think twice about icing it. 

Maybe summit should host the gathering of ice outlaws this season.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Heck it’s way safer today in my opinion than it was 20 years ago. I’d find somewhere else to catfish in the warm months but I wouldn’t think twice about icing it.
> 
> Maybe summit should host the gathering of ice outlaws this season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better wait till Jan/feb I know it’s last to freeze! I’ve caught a heroin kit, seen multiple cracked safes, fights in the parking lot, even had cops and sheriffs searching for body while I was there one time. Definitely the outlaw lake if you dare to go!


----------



## Bass knuckles

And did see a mutated bass once, it was floating 1’ under water and my buddy started pitching baits on it and said get closer, fish husk kept floating so we poked it w pole and looked like dandruff started flying


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Better wait till Jan/feb I know it’s last to freeze! I’ve caught a heroin kit, seen multiple cracked safes, fights in the parking lot, even had cops and sheriffs searching for body while I was there one time. Definitely the outlaw lake if you dare to go!


If you snag a body you get a trophy! I did see a busted ATM one time & many disagreements between folks that reside nearby as long as the are good marksman and not letting strays bounce around. I feel comfortable to fish on whilst they sort out their pecking order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It’s dreadfully mild today. I’m sitting in my favorite tree without gloves just doesn’t feel right. I’ll probably hold off on letting one fly this morning unless mister Big or one of his equally big cousins shows up. I’m not into that stuff them full of ice business if it’s not cold enough to hang them I don’t really wanna shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well maybe you should hope down from the stand and go have a cold one and a smoke. Maybe even get a little snack.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Well maybe you should hope down from the stand and go have a cold one and a smoke. Maybe even get a little snack.
> 
> View attachment 478723


Bruh been laying on the couch in the camper watching TV since 9:30 lol. I seen a few this morning one medium size 6 pt buck walked by about 10 yards. I could have wacked him but I’m not that desperate YET. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It’s a crap hole just south of downtown Akron. If you need any furniture or appliances for your house you can get them there for free. Just bring scuba gear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


tell us all about how you have fished it and know all about it...
And, yes, I have fished it. It is the least pressured lake in NEO...


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> tell us all about how you have fished it and know all about it...
> And, yes, I have fished it. It is the least pressured lake in NEO...


Preach!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Just left marks no shanties setup, guys are coming in and buying them off his shelves. He has about 5 or 6 one man flip overs left. He's hoping for more soon just don't know when with this shipping issues.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> tell us all about how you have fished it and know all about it...
> And, yes, I have fished it. It is the least pressured lake in NEO...


Have never fished but have been there a few times and seen how trashed it is. Find us the crappies so we can go and sit on them when it locks up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Was just messing with you Dave. I haven't been there since the seventies and really don't remember the lake other than it seemed to be in a less than desirable area even then.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Was just messing with you Dave. I haven't been there since the seventies and really don't remember the lake other than it seemed to be in a less than desirable area even then.


In the 70s I was a tadpole in Alaska 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just 37 more days! I can hear  the tarps going over the bass boats already. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Twas another good morning in the woods! Dad was requesting my tracking services by 7:35 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

I turn my head for a second and misinformation is being spread. for the record, I have spent time on it in a boat, and from shore. Icehole's hood pass isn't valid in that neighborhood, and besides, we would have had a youtube video of the trip had he made one there.


bobberbucket said:


> Preach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Have never fished but have been there a few times and seen how trashed it is. Find us the crappies so we can go and sit on them when it locks up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When were you there?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> I turn my head for a second and misinformation is being spread. for the record, I have spent time on it in a boat, and from shore. Icehole's hood pass isn't valid in that neighborhood, and besides, we would have had a youtube video of the trip had he made one there.


I will 100% make a video from there if you want one. I won’t be scared to put the lake name in the title either. Btw, do we get to be graced by your presence every morning now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> When were you there?


Only been to that park with the baseball field. Been years but have been a few times. Vividly remember couches and a washing machine. Feel like I saw a microwave too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I will 100% make a video from there if you want one. I won’t be scared to put the lake name in the title either. Btw, do we get to be graced by your presence every morning now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I invited him


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I invited him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You also hurt him when you said tarps on bass boats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I turn my head for a second and misinformation is being spread. for the record, I have spent time on it in a boat, and from shore. Icehole's hood pass isn't valid in that neighborhood, and besides, we would have had a youtube video of the trip had he made one there.


Let’s drop him off with some my homies over in the valley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You also hurt him when you said tarps on bass boats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


JB is a man he doesn’t get all EMO over a little cheeky comments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Only been to that park with the baseball field. Been years but have been a few times. Vividly remember couches and a washing machine. Feel like I saw a microwave too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok, I could see you attending a game there. If it is in the past 3-5 years It has been cleaned up, the neighborhood resource center was rebuilt and they also have a metro parks nature center. People that care about the community and the kids and families that live there have spent countless hours making it a better place. I just can't sit here and let people say how bad it is. 

And I am always here, sometimes I choose not to respond, but remember, I am always watching...

Tarps on bassboats don't bother me. Lots of other places to catch fish.


----------



## bobberbucket

In my travels today from Coshocton to Kent I saw snow flurries everywhere! Totally pumped me up!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

You out chasing deer?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> You out chasing deer?


I was, I came home today. I’ll probably go to work a couple days then take off hunting about Wednesday for a few days next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

So much for making Summit sound bad so nobody would think of going there. Now everybody will want to fish there. Can't we keep one lake secret. Just so everyone knows The Metro people have outlawed fishing at Nimmy. Violators will be shot on site so don't go there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> So much for making Summit sound bad so nobody would think of going there. Now everybody will want to fish there. Can't we keep one lake secret. Just so everyone knows The Metro people have outlawed fishing at Nimmy. Violators will be shot on site so don't go there.


It’ll be be alright Carl. As long as the word doesn’t get out about Nesmith we will have somewhere’s to hide out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

35 Days! Night time temperatures are starting to cooperate. Won’t be long until those night time 20s an low 30s will be our daytime highs!  Bring on the freeze!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

SOON


----------



## loomis82

Coming down good up here. The kid is hardcore she hates coats!


----------



## Fish2Win

johnboy111711 said:


> I turn my head for a second and misinformation is being spread. for the record, I have spent time on it in a boat, and from shore. Icehole's hood pass isn't valid in that neighborhood, and besides, we would have had a youtube video of the trip had he made one there.


Man I’ve missed johnboy giving it to IHD 😭😂😭
Young bucks gonna try bs on a public forum. Get em JB. What spots will he blow up this yr?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Man I’ve missed johnboy giving it to IHD
> Young bucks gonna try bs on a public forum. Get em JB. What spots will he blow up this yr?


Don’t make him feel good about coming after me. It was nice not dealing with it for a while. 

Also, we have now been discussing summit lake for a week now. This is not a good sign fellas. Let’s focus on the snow that’s on the ground out there. I think we can all meet up at nimi and start shoveling it into the lake to keep bring the water temp down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Fish2Win said:


> Man I’ve missed johnboy giving it to IHD
> Young bucks gonna try bs on a public forum. Get em JB. What spots will he blow up this yr?


Don’t make him feel good about coming after me. It was nice not dealing with it for a while. 

Also, we have now been discussing summit lake for a week now. This is not a good sign fellas. Let’s focus on the snow that’s on the ground out there. I think we can all meet up at nimi and start shoveling it into the lake to keep bring the water temp down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

The 10 day forecast is dropping down like it suppose to. Should bring the lake temps down a few more degrees 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Man I’ve missed johnboy giving it to IHD
> Young bucks gonna try bs on a public forum. Get em JB. What spots will he blow up this yr?


You better be wrapping the guides on the pink pig sticker 2.0! I gots this money just burning a hole in my pocket. I almost whipped into the “Tiger spa” an spent it on sin the other day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

34 for days! 

FREEZE BABY FREEZE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Don’t make him feel good about coming after me. It was nice not dealing with it for a while.
> 
> Also, we have now been discussing summit lake for a week now. This is not a good sign fellas. Let’s focus on the snow that’s on the ground out there. I think we can all meet up at nimi and start shoveling it into the lake to keep bring the water temp down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know you deserve it IHD.


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Don’t make him feel good about coming after me. It was nice not dealing with it for a while.
> 
> Also, we have now been discussing summit lake for a week now. This is not a good sign fellas. Let’s focus on the snow that’s on the ground out there. I think we can all meet up at nimi and start shoveling it into the lake to keep bring the water temp down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would call anyone else out just as quick. I am kinda like a forum monitor, but just focus on when my BS meter starts pinging.


----------



## bobberbucket

Twopiecerod said:


> Hardwater guys, what is a good auger to purchase? I currently have a Mora. I drove by a reservoir on saturday, magadore i think. Is that lake good to fish at?


Mogadore is alright. I always hear it was better in the 80’s but wasn’t everything. 

Nothing wrong with a mora . I own a Nils. 

Nils, moras, strike master lazer, K-Drills, ions. All good augers as long as they are sharp.


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Mogadore is alright. I always hear it was better in the 80’s but wasn’t everything.
> 
> Nothing wrong with a mora . I own a Nils.
> 
> Nils, moras, strike master lazer, K-Drills, ions alll good augers as long as they are sharp.


I only use dull, two bit axes


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I only use dull, two bit axes


Have you met the hatchet man of portage lakes? 

I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMK

Twopiecerod said:


> Hardwater guys, what is a good auger to purchase? I currently have a Mora. I drove by a reservoir on saturday, magadore i think. Is that lake good to fish at?


strike master lazer gets my vote


----------



## Full_Choke

Found skim ice on several bodies of waters a week and a half ago in the U.P. It's coming !! Wont mention the 14" snow.


----------



## bobberbucket

33 Days! B











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> 33 Days! B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You REALLY went into the archives for that video...THAT'S ME !!! ...How GRACEFUL ...WOW..


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> You REALLY went into the archives for that video...THAT'S ME !!! ...How GRACEFUL ...WOW..


 Can’t wait to see you dust off some of your old moves out on some frozen puddle this winter! Will you teach me the double triple axle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Can’t wait to see you dust off some of your old moves out on some frozen puddle this winter! Will you teach me the double triple axle?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That will come naturally to you after I show you how to "kick the carp"...a move I picked up years back on Berlin Res. ...it was a sight to behold of me laying flat on my back after going for the world record for sliding a carp across the ice...cleats in those day's weren't much of an option...it must of been a slow day for walleye...LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> That will come naturally to you after I show you how to "kick the carp"...a move I picked up years back on Berlin Res. ...it was a sight to behold of me laying flat on my back after going for the world record for sliding a carp across the ice...cleats in those day's weren't much of an option...it must of been a slow day for walleye...LOL LOL


One time whilst mildly inebriated, I tried to play kick the bullhead it didn’t end well. True story an a painful lesson learned. 

I’m totally down for some carp & white perch soccer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> One time whilst mildly inebriated, I tried to play kick the bullhead it didn’t end well. True story an a painful lesson learned.
> 
> I’m totally down for some carp & white perch soccer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain't it funny what "fire water" will do to ya...


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Have you met the hatchet man of portage lakes?
> 
> I have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I look up to those who dont take short cuts and do it the right way!


----------



## Evinrude58

Joe now you have given Dave an excuse to wear his pink tutu ice fishing.

Winter is coming!

It won't be long guys and we will be on the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

32 Days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It’s happening boys and girls. Let’s just bring those lows down to the teens now. Everything will be primed and ready by end of month. Would think ponds will start skimming by then. Hopefully fishing by mid December


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Didn't realize you could dance Dave.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Didn't realize you could dance Dave.


Bid daddy ain’t got **** on me !  You should spend 9.99 on my only fans 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

It's going to be a wet morning in that stand today Dave. Hope you put a big boy on the ground.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies! - 31 Days! 

Picked a good night to pull a cork last night! It’s pouring rain at deer camp this morning. It’s a perfect morning for recovering. Hopefully I’ll get an evening hunt in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> It's going to be a wet morning in that stand today Dave. Hope you put a big boy on the ground.


I feel like we were posting at the exact same time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I feel like we were posting at the exact same time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think we did. 😂😂


----------



## bobberbucket

I told Dad I wasn’t going out this morning. He says “ You can’t kill them on the couch” I said you going out?

He says “Hell no I’m not getting cold an wet over a deer I already shot a couple “ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Stopped at Mark's Bait & Tackle in Ravenna this morning. Looks like he's ready for ice season., loaded with Eskimo & Otter Shanties, lots of gear, tackle & equipment.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I told Dad I wasn’t going out this morning. He says “ You can’t kill them on the couch” I said you going out?
> 
> He says “Hell no I’m not getting cold an wet over a deer I already shot a couple “
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So did you start the day off right with a shot of bourbon in your coffee?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> So did you start the day off right with a shot of bourbon in your coffee?


Negative cold pizza an coffee for the win! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Just let one fly waiting on my pops so we can do the recovery thing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

by the color of the blood it looks like a good hit. buck or skin head?


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> by the color of the blood it looks like a good hit. buck or skin head?


3- 3.5 year old 8 pt not a beast but a decent buck. The bad news something went wrong we just spent over 3 hours tracking him an I really wasn’t expecting it. 

The only thing I can think is he was too close 7 yards and my exit went low my arrow smoked right through and he took off straight down hill like a rocket. The blood trail was good right up until we lost it and I mean over a well over mile from where it was shot only went slightly up hill twice an not for very long was sticking to the creek bottom for the most part. I think I got a single lung with a low exit there was a lot of white hair at the shot point. I was shooting nearly straight down. I’m sick over it. I don’t know how we could have pushed him We didn’t engage in tracking him until an hour after I shot him. 

It’s gonna be cold tonight after my morning sit I’m gonna try and locate him. Hopefully the yotes don’t get it tonight. I hates this feeling! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Been there...done that...and know exactly that horrible feeling.
Did you find the arrow?
With no rain tonight...sure hope you guys can find him in the morning.


----------



## bobberbucket

fastwater said:


> Been there...done that...and know exactly that horrible feeling.
> Did you find the arrow?
> With no rain tonight...sure hope you guys can find him in the morning.


Yeah I found the arrow immediately from the stand. He was so close 7 yards only thing that bothers me is the fletchings we’re not a bloody mess. But there was plenty of blood on the ground. 

Edit: One more odd thing the O ring on the mechanical broad head didn’t snap on impact it slid up the arrow shaft. Even then the head should have opened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

30 Days! I’m really to go ice fishing them crappie don’t run very far after you poke them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Yeah I found the arrow immediately from the stand. He was so close 7 yards only thing that bothers me is the fletchings we’re not a bloody mess. But there was plenty of blood on the ground.
> 
> Edit: One more odd thing the O ring on the mechanical broad head didn’t snap on impact it slid up the arrow shaft. Even then the head should have opened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck to you Dave on recovering your buck...sounds like a superficial wound along the rib cage...hopefully not...if there's a creek at the bottom you may want to walk it...badly wounded deer usually end up by water...just a suggestion...


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Good luck to you Dave on recovering your buck...sounds like a superficial wound along the rib cage...hopefully not...if there's a creek at the bottom you may want to walk it...badly wounded deer usually end up by water...just a suggestion...


He went 1/4 mile straight down hill hit the creek bottom and went along it back into a big holler. And then we got off our blood. we . Somehow I think he crossed his own trail an we go side tracked on blood we already followed. I’m hoping he’s up there laying against a big bolder or log or something we were a sore tired bunch in poor spirits last night for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> He went 1/4 mile straight down hill hit the creek bottom and went along it back into a big holler. And then we got off our blood. we . Somehow I think he crossed his own trail an we go side tracked on blood we already followed. I’m hoping he’s up there laying against a big bolder or log or something we were a sore tired bunch in poor spirits last night for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a PITA when your tracking a deer after dark. Been there done that as the saying goes. Have gone out the next morning multiple times to pick the trail back up and realized the animal was laying there dead twenty feet from where we were. Hope that is the situation for you today. Good Luck.


----------



## Fish2Win

Big thanks to johnboy for putting me on these crappie!!! Those north end stumps were lit buddy. I can’t believe IHD was trying to keep these from us.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> It's a PITA when your tracking a deer after dark. Been there done that as the saying goes. Have gone out the next morning multiple times to pick the trail back up and realized the animal was laying there dead twenty feet from where we were. Hope that is the situation for you today. Good Luck.


Well unfortunately I did not recover the deer. I’ve crawled over & under logs walked the creek up an down I think it’s a lost cause. I found one big blood spot where he was laying awhile. Sucks sucks sucks! I did see a lot of fresh yote sign. Makes me think if he was alive that they were after him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Big thanks to johnboy for putting me on these crappie!!! Those north end stumps were lit buddy. I can’t believe IHD was trying to keep these from us.


You dirty dog! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

That really bites BB.
Was sure hoping you would find him.
Even after we've done all we can do to try to insure a quick humane kill...sometimes it just happens.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Well unfortunately I did not recover the deer. I’ve crawled over & under logs walked the creek up an down I think it’s a lost cause. I found one big blood spot where he was laying awhile. Sucks sucks sucks! I did see a lot of fresh yote sign. Makes me think if he was alive that they were after him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry it went that way for you. I hate when that happens!


----------



## johnboy111711

Fish2Win said:


> Big thanks to johnboy for putting me on these crappie!!! Those north end stumps were lit buddy. I can’t believe IHD was trying to keep these from us.


Did you find all the waypoints that IHD made public on the navionics app? He is like a fishing Julian Assange


----------



## bobberbucket

fastwater said:


> That really bites BB.
> Was sure hoping you would find him.
> Even after we've done all we can do to try to insure a quick humane kill...sometimes it just happens.


Yeah I’m just going to climb back up the tree an shake it off. In the the future I’ll let them walk a little further. I’m convinced it was the angle I should have aimed just below the spine instead behind the shoulder. Hopefully this evening brings redemption.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Next 15 nights, only one above freezing! Keep it coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

29 days or less! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

18 days! Somehow my counts been off! It’s fixed now.



The future looks cold I love it! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> 18 days! Somehow my counts been off! It’s fixed now.
> 
> 
> 
> The future looks cold I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too much bourbon last night? 🤔🤔


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Too much bourbon last night?


No bourbon last night. I’m back home Nothing but clean living for this guy until after thanksgiving! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Good Old Skiv and I was going over where we are going to hit this winter . Going to look for those big 12 inch redears at portage. His dad got 2 this year so far.


----------



## cement569

if you want giant redears a good starting place would be long lake. may take some time finding them and weeding through dinks, fished there a handfull of times last ice season and caught some dandys


----------



## Evinrude58

Everybody must be fishing a lot more than last year as this time last year the thread was at 1200 posts.


----------



## partlyable

Well I figure Stan had 100 posts and then all the rest of you had 500 commenting on his 100. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

partlyable said:


> Well I figure Stan had 100 posts and then all the rest of you had 500 commenting on his 100.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just don’t say the candy mans name three times & we will be all right.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

17 days or less! 


FREEZE BABY FREEZE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m working in Warren an that winds got a bite so nasty I almost wanna move to Florida! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

yea right dave, move to florida? ok if you move to florida ill move to the moon plus its real hard to walk on water down there so im told


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> yea right dave, move to florida? ok if you move to florida ill move to the moon plus its real hard to walk on water down there so im told


Lmao! I said almost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m working in Warren an that winds got a bite so nasty I almost wanna move to Florida!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gotta work on your comedy routine because that joke about moving to Florida SUCKED!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You gotta work on your comedy routine because that joke about moving to Florida SUCKED!












Was a rough day at the office. I’m working on my routine now  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

^^^Careful...it's not after Thanksgiving yet.


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave is so light he could walk on water in Florida. Haven't you ever seen those water bugs that walk on water they weight about the same.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave is so light he could walk on water in Florida. Haven't you ever seen those water bugs that walk on water they weight about the same.


It’s my super power! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

16 Days! Are you ready? You know I’m ready! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I just might have to meet up with you on that day…not to fish but maybe a little send off celebration and fanfare…I would think that you will be like a fat kid in a candy store…ice that early in the season hopefully means a good ice season the rest of the way…we’ll see…Minot,ND. 40* …usually that heads our way ..I’m enjoying the countdown anyway and the “waking up “ of the “ice rats “…Lol Lol


----------



## kit carson

Oh this old ice rat is ready to walk on some water, can't wait to see the syndicate and put some nice fish on the ice!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> I just might have to meet up with you on that day…not to fish but maybe a little send off celebration and fanfare…I would think that you will be like a fat kid in a candy store…ice that early in the season hopefully means a good ice season the rest of the way…we’ll see…Minot,ND. 40* …usually that heads our way ..I’m enjoying the countdown anyway and the “waking up “ of the “ice rats “…Lol Lol


I’ll make sure your in the know when it’s time to go! You can hang out on shore with BigE he usually watches the 1st the first attempt.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Oh this old ice rat is ready to walk on some water, can't wait to see the syndicate and put some nice fish on the ice!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Your gonna be right next to me! Well maybe a few feet away but I know for damn sure you’ll be on that 1.75” of glory with me!

& Carl I’m sure he will be there tied off to a tree with his float suit on. Then when it thickens to 3” the whole dang syndicate will be stomping the hardwater!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Count on it

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Your gonna be right next to me! Well maybe a few feet away but I know for damn sure you’ll be on that 1.75” of glory with me!
> 
> & Carl I’m sure he will be there tied off to a tree with his float suit on. Then when it thickens to 3” the whole dang syndicate will be stomping the hardwater!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


3”x2.25” …is more like it…


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> 3”x2.25” …is more like it…


I was referring to syndicate members. Everyone for their safety should wait for 4” anything less is a gamble. And even 4” might have other factors in play that could absolutely kill you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Had to throw in my safety disclaimer Joe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Lake in my backyard is trying to lock! Let’s gooooooo!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Lake in my backyard is trying to lock! Let’s gooooooo!


Yessir! I was just sent a pic of a pond that was completely skimmed. Not a small pond either


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm liking what I'm hearing

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> I was referring to syndicate members. Everyone for their safety should wait for 4” anything less is a gamble. And even 4” might have other factors in play that could absolutely kill you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always look forward to the time of year when I have to have the "safety" talk with IHD. And he swears that the 2in of skim ice is actually 4in and he is totally safe and is with Dave and "Dave knows his stuff" and I remind him he weighs 3 times of what dave does... For the sake of my sanity, refuse to fish with IHD on anything less than 4in. I couldn't live with myself if my buddy was hurt or killed on the ice.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I always look forward to the time of year when I have to have the "safety" talk with IHD. And he swears that the 2in of skim ice is actually 4in and he is totally safe and is with Dave and "Dave knows his stuff" and I remind him he weighs 3 times of what dave does... For the sake of my sanity, refuse to fish with IHD on anything less than 4in. I couldn't live with myself if my buddy was hurt or killed on the ice.


I always tell him “Don’t you walk out here JB Will call your momma! “ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> I always tell him “Don’t you walk out here JB Will call your momma! “
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


facts


----------



## kit carson

Can't concentrate at all working today, been messed up since I heard skim ice!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Can't concentrate at all working today, been messed up since I heard skim ice!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Still a week of walleyes Kit, don’t lose focus on that brawlin fish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I know I know refocus, I'll do my best IHD!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Twopiecerod said:


> Are you sure in 16 days the ice will be good? It is hard to believe the ice will be sufficient enough to walk on without falling through let alone open water. The weather is indicating the first week in december is in the 40's and low in the 30's. Maybe the really shallow ponds will freeze a bit tighter than others, but still unsafe. Stay safe people !! Don't get to ansey


Sure no. There’s a lot of contributing factors to the estimation. Like local micro climates & decades of research and personal experience. 

No I ice safe ice always check your own ice! 

Some of us here with local knowledge have ice fished before thanksgiving under the right conditions in certain micro climates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdcrazy

Good start here.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Saw small ponds in Geauga County froze over today.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

birdcrazy said:


> Good start here.
> View attachment 479252


Gonna be locked firm in the morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

icebucketjohn said:


> Saw small ponds in Geauga County froze over today.


Scroll up, John. You’re late


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Lakes around me here in michigan have skim ice! Wait to see if some toothy critters will like these!


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Lakes around me here in michigan have skim ice! Wait to see if some toothy critters will like these!
> View attachment 479260


50 cents says I can walk it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

F yeah. I bet more my 235lb ass can't lol


----------



## Evinrude58

loomis I bet with that one you only catch female fish.


Dave we all know you could walk on that ice. Actually, surprised you aren't already out on it,


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

2am temp check


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

15 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

About 5 acre lake next to my work as of 2pm at 47° still completely locked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> About 5 acre lake next to my work as of 2pm at 47° still completely locked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How hard are you working if you're outside looking at ice on the lake???? 🤔🤔


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> How hard are you working if you're outside looking at ice on the lake????


Lunch break bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> About 5 acre lake next to my work as of 2pm at 47° still completely locked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain’t that the truth brother! I was in Beachwood independence Pepper Pike chagrin Falls and several other places today and I saw frozen puddles everywhere all day long! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Ain’t that the truth brother! I was in Beachwood independence Pepper Pike chagrin Falls and several other places today and I saw frozen puddles everywhere all day long!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful sight. I see a couple no good temps in the forecast but a lot of good stuff. Friday we won’t even get above freezing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Lunch break bill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you had to actually work to get a lunch????? 




Just kidding BIG E.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Ain’t that the truth brother! I was in Beachwood independence Pepper Pike chagrin Falls and several other places today and I saw frozen puddles everywhere all day long!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shouldn't you be close to your winter fishcation? It's the end of November. What the he!! are they doing to you?


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Beautiful sight. I see a couple no good temps in the forecast but a lot of good stuff. Friday we won’t even get above freezing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BTW E, where's all the pics of the toothy critters you been chasing for the last month??? Has it been a rough go this year for you?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Shouldn't you be close to your winter fishcation? It's the end of November. What the he!! are they doing to you?


Yes & maybe no. Yes it’s getting pretty close but my situation has changed a little & I may not be able to do marathon fishing 5 days a week for 2-3 months. 

I may have to work some this winter depending on how things go play out. 

I’m hoping for business as usual  but it may not be possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> BTW E, where's all the pics of the toothy critters you been chasing for the last month??? Has it been a rough go this year for you?











































I’ve been getting them. I haven’t taken a lot of pics. I’ve limited out last 3 times I’ve gone. All fish were released. Still searching for that big girl. Back on the hunt tonight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ve been getting them. I haven’t taken a lot of pics. I’ve limited out last 3 times I’ve gone. All fish were released. Still searching for that big girl. Back on the hunt tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My man! I knew you wouldn’t waste an opportunity to slang a little fish porn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> My man! I knew you wouldn’t waste an opportunity to slang a little fish porn!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know I’m always on em


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You know I’m always on em
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a fact jack! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

i feel ya dave, i played that game for 32 years. off from mid december to mid march and a few years the boss would take on a few winter jobs and i couldnt turn the money down. but dont worry in your absense there are plenty of us out there to keep the fish company....lol


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> i feel ya dave, i played that game for 32 years. off from mid december to mid march and a few years the boss would take on a few winter jobs and i couldnt turn the money down. but dont worry in your absense there are plenty of us out there to keep the fish company....lol


Don’t count me out yet! Lol that almost sounded like an obituary at the end! . I haven’t agreed to any changes I’n my situation yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

atta boy, i knew you were an ice rebel. sorry if it sounded like an obituary i was just trying to give the fish some hope


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

cement569 said:


> atta boy, i knew you were an ice rebel. sorry if it sounded like an obituary i was just trying to give the fish some hope


If he’s not there I will be. All hope is lost for the fish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Damn Dave you were out here in Independence today…you should of gave me a call we could of done lunch…


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> atta boy, i knew you were an ice rebel. sorry if it sounded like an obituary i was just trying to give the fish some hope


Hopefully I’ll catch up with ya at that spot I usually run into ya at. We ain’t never got to do no fishing together! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Damn Dave you were out here in Independence today…you should of gave me a call we could of done lunch…


I was thinking of you when I was in independence too! I’ve been everywhere the last few days! When it’s not so busy an I get to independence we will have to have that lunch.


----------



## bobberbucket

14 days! - Happy thanksgiving solid liquid fishers! We’re closing the gap I can already hear my spud tap tap tapping.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> 14 days! - Happy thanksgiving solid liquid fishers! We’re closing the gap I can already hear my spud tap tap tapping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I









And it begins round one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it begins round one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not even noon yet! I just woke up. What kind of nonsense is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It’s not even noon yet! I just woke up. What kind of nonsense is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some day when you have kids an you have to either host or do this 3x you’ll understand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

getting ready to saddle up for round one myself, just have to leave some room for some sporting beverages later today


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

cement569 said:


> getting ready to saddle up for round one myself, just have to leave some room for some sporting beverages later today


No time for beverages, there’s walleyes to catch this evening!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Don't over due it IHD, remember there's no where for you to take your after dinner dump!!lmao

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Don't over due it IHD, remember there's no where for you to take your after dinner dump!!lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


If I’m on a wall I’ll just squat over the edge, on the rocks? Find 2 rocks that are a few inches apart with a gap in between. Rock for each cheek and let her rip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That's my boy

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> If I’m on a wall I’ll just squat over the edge, on the rocks? Find 2 rocks that are a few inches apart with a gap in between. Rock for each cheek and let her rip!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sit on the right ones and you'll have a natural baday


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Sit on the right ones and you'll have a natural baday


Didn’t think of that. I will look into that for sure. No need to find anything to wipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

IBJ I want that for Skeeter. It would be legal as it is registered as a boat like a Wilcraft and motorized boats are alloowed on Skeeter.


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Didn’t think of that. I will look into that for sure. No need to find anything to wipe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🤪ahhh ahhhh!! Nothing like a lake erie wash although you might be dirtier after


----------



## set-the-drag

Or sit on the wrong one and you might get an enema


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning, - I hope all the ice dogs had a great thanksgiving! Now that the bird has been cooked & eaten it’s time to scrap the count & start dancing for that ice! It could literally happen any day in the right places. 

Those who are looking to scratch their first ice itch should start monitoring their choice 1st ice locations now! The best education in 1st ice formation comes from watching it grow knowing what freezes first and stays frozen is is incredibly valuable. 

Most of these bays don’t freeze evenly to start out with but when you’ve watched the ice grow you know exactly where to be a walking and spudding & even more importantly where not to be. 

It’s a nice cold ish morning here in brimtucky snow is ah’ falling that nasty cold wind is howling I’m all fired up I love it! 

It’s gonna be an epic season with plenty of fish porn! 















,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

SOON::


----------



## Kenlow1

John-you are definitely having ice withdrawals! Hang in there, it won’t be long now-5-6 weeks? By the way, what kind of tracks are those on the ice? Could they be a baby Bigfoot? Was that pic taken down by Salt Fork (home of the legendary sloth)


----------



## icebucketjohn

Random pics off the web


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’ve been getting them. I haven’t taken a lot of pics. I’ve limited out last 3 times I’ve gone. All fish were released. Still searching for that big girl. Back on the hunt tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now there's the good porn from IHD! I knew you had some good quality porn. Nice catches.


----------



## kit carson

Today will sure help out alot in lowering the water Temps, everything lining up for us.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Today will sure help out alot in lowering the water Temps, everything lining up for us.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Yes sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Chilly Chilly. - I like it. I like it ALOT 

The low spot in my back yard has a little standing water that’s frozen it didn’t thaw out yesterday. I might just have to go spud it today! . 

SOON we shall be vertically plucking crappies, gills, perches, ditch pickles, shell crackers & walleyes! 











, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Weather forecast is looking pretty good. Water temps are falling. Don't think we'll be drilling before Dec. 15th., but most likely by Christmas if this weather pattern continues.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Weather forecast is looking pretty good. Water temps are falling. Don't think we'll be drilling before Dec. 15th., but most likely by Christmas if this weather pattern continues.


We’ve played this game many times. It can all change in an instant. 

Well at least for a few flat bellies. Once the water temperature gets into the zone a few cold nights can make miracles happen! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Whacked and stacked the toothy critters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Whacked and stacked the toothy critters. This was real early in the night too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m loving the weather tonight!   











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Lots of ice coverage on lakes up here. Now got like three inches of snow with a possible couple more tonight


----------



## joekacz

Ain’t nothing better to chill the waters than SNOW…and we got a couple of inches up here in the “bubble “…


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Ain’t nothing better to chill the waters than SNOW…and we got a couple of inches up here in the “bubble “…


There’s 3” maybe a little more at my house. .

I probably should have left for deer camp yesterday like I originally planned (sigh) family obligations kept home an extra day Lol . It’s alright though I’ll be south bound in 3 hrs I’ll be interested to see how long the reach of the snow extends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This snow is sorta like growing lake ice there’s 3.25 in the back yard & 2.75 out front . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> There’s 3” maybe a little more at my house. .
> 
> I probably should have left for deer camp yesterday like I originally planned (sigh) family obligations kept home an extra day Lol . It’s alright though I’ll be south bound in 3 hrs I’ll be interested to see how long the reach of the snow extends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drive careful and good luck with the opener...


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Drive careful and good luck with the opener...


Thanks! I’ll look like a pumpkin when I hit the woods! It’s gonna be weird this year rolling solo my normal companion for gun week moved to Florida on me. 

I’ll have the neighbors to hang out with or if I need a little help. Still not gonna be the same. I used to host a couple guys now it’s just me. The worst part is my one buddy was the best cook ever! Especially after I’d had enough bourbon.  

Got a bunch of calls from the neighbors last night wondering where I was and telling me I better not be using COVID as an excuse to miss deer camp again this year. They seemed to be having a good time! I think today when I arrive I’ll be enjoying the fact that they are all hung over an I’m not.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks! I’ll look like a pumpkin when I hit the woods! It’s gonna be weird this year rolling solo my normal companion for gun week moved to Florida on me.
> 
> I’ll have the neighbors to hang out with or if I need a little help. Still not gonna be the same. I used to host a couple guys now it’s just me. The worst part is my one buddy was the best cook ever! Especially after I’d had enough bourbon.
> 
> Got a bunch of calls from the neighbors last night wondering where I was and telling me I better not be using COVID as an excuse to miss deer camp again this year. They seemed to be having a good time! I think today when I arrive I’ll be enjoying the fact that they are all hung over an I’m not.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything tastes better with BOURBON or milk...your choice...LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Everything tastes better with BOURBON or milk...your choice...LOL


Milk YUCK! Ill have bourbon with my lucky Charms please!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Time for a Lil Ice Fish Porn:


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Whacked and stacked the toothy critters. This was real early in the night too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn Nice E!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> There’s 3” maybe a little more at my house. .
> 
> I probably should have left for deer camp yesterday like I originally planned (sigh) family obligations kept home an extra day Lol . It’s alright though I’ll be south bound in 3 hrs I’ll be interested to see how long the reach of the snow extends.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have a good time at deer camp and good luck. Hope you get that monster you've been looking for.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Have a good time at deer camp and good luck. Hope you get that monster you've been looking for.


I don’t wanna see the monster. Unless I’m launching a broadhead at him. I hope he lays up tight and survives the week. Id honestly hate to see that stud fall by the barrel. Be it mine or anyone else’s. 

He deserves the arrow in my book. Not that I won’t absolutely drop the hammer on him! Given a clean opportunity. But it’s not the way I’d like to send him on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I don’t wanna see the monster. Unless I’m launching a broadhead at him. I hope he lays up tight and survives the week. Id honestly hate to see that stud fall by the barrel. Be it mine or anyone else’s.
> 
> He deserves the arrow in my book. Not that I won’t absolutely drop the hammer on him! Given a clean opportunity. But it’s not the way I’d like to send him on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can understand that. Just get out there and enjoy it then. Don't forget the beer. 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## icebucketjohn

icebucketjohn said:


> Time for a Lil Ice Fish Porn:
> View attachment 479433
> 
> View attachment 479428
> 
> View attachment 479431
> 
> View attachment 479430
> 
> View attachment 479427
> 
> View attachment 479432
> 
> View attachment 479429


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I can understand that. Just get out there and enjoy it then. Don't forget the beer.


I’ll be well stocked for Monday nights celebrating if there’s anything to celebrate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Some local ice porn from the syndicate archives! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Little more dusty old fish porn from local joints. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## Evinrude58

Dave, if you ever want someone to go to deer camp all you gotta do is holler. By the way I went to culinary school.


----------



## kit carson

Soon me fella ice walkers









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Skeeter today Kit???


----------



## kit carson

Well not today but real soon!!!! Lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave, if you ever want someone to go to deer camp all you gotta do is holler. By the way I went to culinary school.


Dave...same message...hunting solo myself until the weekend once my kid doesn't have school to worry about...I didn't go to school to cook, but I'm pretty sure my grub won't kill you.


----------



## partlyable

So what do you guys do with your second rod while ice fishing for panfish? I have tried to use a jaw jacker, I have used a second rod in a hole really close with another presentation so I can see both on my helix 7. Then one day last year saw a guy with a minnow on a slip bobber a few feet away where he did not really pay attention to it unless his bobber was under but over the course of a few hours he had about double the perch I had and I felt like almost half came from his second rod. That’s far better than I have ever done on my second rod, so I was just seeing what most of you guys that get out way more than I do go about using the second rod or do you just fish 1? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

partlyable said:


> So what do you guys do with your second rod while ice fishing for panfish? I have tried to use a jaw jacker, I have used a second rod in a hole really close with another presentation so I can see both on my helix 7. Then one day last year saw a guy with a minnow on a slip bobber a few feet away where he did not really pay attention to it unless his bobber was under but over the course of a few hours he had about double the perch I had and I felt like almost half came from his second rod. That’s far better than I have ever done on my second rod, so I was just seeing what most of you guys that get out way more than I do go about using the second rod or do you just fish 1?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am 100% one hole a slip bobber. Jig one rod and leave the bobber. It’s great. Hard to beat seeing that bobber slowly go down the ice hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I am 100% one hole a slip bobber. Jig one rod and leave the bobber. It’s great. Hard to beat seeing that bobber slowly go down the ice hole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the response, that’s kinda what I was leaning to after seeing it with my own eyes. 
Split shot and bare hook or an ice jig with the minnow. I just wanna make sure I grab the stuff I need so I am ready when we get first ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

partlyable said:


> Split shot and bare hook or an ice jig with the minnow. I just wanna make sure I grab the stuff I need so I am ready when we get first ice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a hard slip bobber, not the styrofoam type ones. Set a split shot about 8-12” above a gold shank. So yes bare hook. Tip with minnow. Tail hooked


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Don't forget to use a pinmin and a wax worms under a slip bobber for those bluegills

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Don't forget to use a pinmin and a wax worms under a slip bobber for those bluegills
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Screw the gills Kit, give me the slab daddy crappies and walleyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I like those also but sure love me a good dinner of some nice gills

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Looks like I'm a little late to the party here.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Where's Dave? 🤔🤔


----------



## joekacz

Bprice1031 said:


> Where's Dave? 🤔🤔


Up a tree…


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats…


----------



## kit carson

Way to go bobber, I can already smell it cooking in the shanty on the buddy heater

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hey!!…Did the horns fall off already?…Damn that’s early in the season…just kidding…wish I was hunting today…maybe next year…nice seeing successful pics…


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hey!!…Did the horns fall off already?…Damn that’s early in the season…just kidding…wish I was hunting today…maybe next year…nice seeing successful pics…


Lol 6 doe came in damn near on top of my blind. Startled me i had the heat on drinking coffee expecting nothing. I had to let them get out front a little . 

30 yard shot right behind the ear she never took a step. I also shot it 50 yards over the hill from my camper nice short recovery!. 

At first I was kicking myself for being lazy not going up to the big woods in one of my stands. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Didn't go 20. Way to go Dave!!!

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What time are you making me some steaks!?


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> What time are you making me some steaks!?


Tenderloin tonight at 6! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Tenderloin tonight at 6!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


En route


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Tenderloin tonight at 6!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With mushroom..green peppers..and onions..with buttered noodles…


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that number two or three for you this year? Nice job.


----------



## Evinrude58

Usually my second rod has a slip bobber with a minnow although sometimes waxies. Depending on the weather I will have a Jaw Jacker or two set up with a minnow seeing as they count as a tip up.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> Usually my second rod has a slip bobber with a minnow although sometimes waxies. Depending on the weather I will have a Jaw Jacker or two set up with a minnow seeing as they count as a tip up.


I believe jaw jackers do not count as tip up. Since a rod and reel is part of the set up I do believe ohio law says that counts as one of your allowed 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

*
davidhoheisel*

Administrator
Hero Member





































2122











*on:* November 02, 2011, 06:15:19 PM
Logged

Jaw Jacker received an email today from ODNR that the Jaw Jacker is considered a tip up.

This means you can have up to 6 on the ice.

If you purchase some, then I would have Matt email you the email so you can print it off. You can just a ODNR officer in case he considers these as a pole.

This will help them out.

Subject: tip up legality in Ohio
Date: Wed, 2 Nov 2011 09:30:50 -0400
From: [email protected]
To: [email protected]

Matt, I have viewed your video and website. Your jaw jacker device appears to work very well!
The definition of a tip up in Ohio is:

(AAAAA) “Tip-up” means a device consisting of a hook and line attached to a spring or other device which is capable of raising a small flag or other signaling device when a fish is biting or is hooked.
The jaw jacker device definitely fits the definition and would be legal in Ohio when used as a tip up.
If you have more questions, please give me a call. Good luck!

Gino Barna, Law Supervisor
Lake Erie Law Enforcement Unit
Ohio Department of Natural Resources
Division of Wildlife
305 East Shoreline Drive
Sandusky, Ohio 44870
419 625-8062




I carry a copy of this with me when ice fishing.


----------



## joekacz

Just watched the short...long term forecast...winds are going to start going zonal...west to east mid December...this sucks for all of you and me for some hard water making...but we ALL know that those forecasts are just that...at least the snow brought the surface temps down...sorry BB


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Just watched the short...long term forecast...winds are going to start going zonal...west to east mid December...this sucks for all of you and me for some hard water making...but we ALL know that those forecasts are just that...at least the snow brought the surface temps down...sorry BB


Don’t worry Joe we got this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

We got a at least 1.5 -2” of snow last night. Wet heavy stuff almost sounded like rain on the tin roof over my patio. 

Should be having a good view from the blind this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> We got a at least 1.5 -2” of snow last night. Wet heavy stuff almost sounded like rain on the tin roof over my patio.
> 
> Should be having a good view from the blind this morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always enjoyed hunting in the snow. Good luck today.


----------



## bobberbucket

Top of the morning gentlemen! - It’s cool & clear where I am. Looks like a warm up coming we know how this game go’s. The waiting game after this little warm it won’t be long the water should be heavy an ready to get solid for us! 

I had all intentions of sleeping in today. The neighbors came over yesterday evening with a jug of liquefied corn. Being a good neighbor I helped them drink it. I didn’t set my alarm but here am awake and not feeling like garbage which is a miracle cause I was in rare form last night! . I don’t know how many times I fell down but I got the bruises to count later. Guess I’ll get my coffee together an see if something wants to get shot out my blind this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

By mid-January some of us will have been on the ice a dozen times.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Evinrude58 said:


> By mid-January some of us will have been on the ice a dozen times.


Bingo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> By mid-January some of us will have been on the ice a dozen times.


Or more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiker

couple for ya!


----------



## bobberbucket

Well freeze buddies the forecast sucks! So much teasing going on in this picture. The lows ain’t too bad but them highs gotta go! 

One things for sure & two things for certain you can’t trust a weather man! . I’m sure that this forecast will change hopefully to some bitter cold teens & single digits! 

I made my way back up north yesterday. I was gonna stay at the camp until Sunday. But the wife seemed to be ready for me to return so I came home a little early. Ive got meat to wrap seal & freeze before I go back to work Monday anyway. 

I’ll use this time to butter her up. & then I’ll tell her I’m gonna go back for extra gun weekend. 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

IT''S SNOWING IN HAWAII...

Pack your gear. Let's Go.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> IT''S SNOWING IN HAWAII...
> 
> Pack your gear. Let's Go.
> 
> View attachment 479614


I’m mildly interested! Random question is there any fresh water to fish in Hawaii? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I’m mildly interested! Random question is there any fresh water to fish in Hawaii?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another random, are there any deer to shoot? 🤔


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Another random, are there any deer to shoot?


Actually yes. Axis deer.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

At the risk of angering the ice gods, I upgraded my rod storage. No more tangled lines by carrying them in a 5 gal bucket!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

All is good with the ice gods, that is a goof buy right there. Mind me asking what kind that is and how many rods it hold.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

kit carson said:


> All is good with the ice gods, that is a goof buy right there. Mind me asking what kind that is and how many rods it hold.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


The link is below to where I bought it. Holds 8 rods and tackle boxes/accessories. I did a little research and this seemed like it got the best reviews.










Eagle Claw Ice Rod Carry Case


The Eagle Claw Ice Rod Carry Case provides the protection for up to 6 ice rod combos. Check out this ice rod carrying case for the season ahead! SCHEELS




www.scheels.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

Monday- Thursday looks great weather wise we just need the long range to get better. I am hoping by Christmas for sure!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

partlyable said:


> Monday- Thursday looks great weather wise we just need the long range to get better. I am hoping by Christmas for sure!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dear Santa, - We’ve been extra good this year. It be great if you sent us some ice before Christmas to help us get into the spirit.   




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Had to scratch the itch. Caught about 30 of these little guys. 28 feet of water


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

fishwithsons said:


> At the risk of angering the ice gods, I upgraded my rod storage. No more tangled lines by carrying them in a 5 gal bucket!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a similar rod case...never use it on the ice...just to store rods out of season...maybe took it on the ice once...5-gallon bucket for me, but I'm very particular on how I store stuff, so not many tangled lines.

Your case does look much deeper than mine...maybe if I had that one I'd use it more?

Don't worry about angering the ice gods...I look at it as honoring them...you're telling them to bring it on!!!!


----------



## partlyable

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Had to scratch the itch. Caught about 30 of these little guys. 28 feet of water
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a blast!! Was that the IFO dock tournament or is there somewhere in northeast with docks in that deep of water? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

partlyable said:


> Looks like a blast!! Was that the IFO dock tournament or is there somewhere in northeast with docks in that deep of water?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was not a tournament. I was only one where I was. Guy nearby but not on the docks who had several crappies. I couldn’t get away from the dinks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Monday night to Thursday looks good! & then we’ll not so good (sigh). Those 40 & 50s need to shove off somewhere until April! . The daylight hours are getting less an less time is on our side for the time being.. Hopefully Santa  sends us down an “ Arctic apocalypse” 

I’m getting antsy. Normally I’d be about laid off on fish cation by now or mighty close. I’m starting to think they’s trying to pull a fast one on me or something. Normally I’d be at least working out of the shop by now. I’m still working out of my house which I’m not complaining about at all! 

Ugh I just wanna go walk on some water and fish vertical dang it! 

 FREEZE BABY FREEZE 


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Pics from the Web: Start Droolin'


----------



## bobberbucket

Little more local ice porn from the syndicate files. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

One of my all time favorite old pictures. #Twinning with [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] had to be 5-6 years ago. Good times!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Monday night to Thursday looks good! & then we’ll not so good (sigh). Those 40 & 50s need to shove off somewhere until April! . The daylight hours are getting less an less time is on our side for the time being.. Hopefully Santa  sends us down an “ Arctic apocalypse”
> 
> I’m getting antsy. Normally I’d be about laid off on fish cation by now or mighty close. I’m starting to think they’s trying to pull a fast one on me or something. Normally I’d be at least working out of the shop by now. I’m still working out of my house which I’m not complaining about at all!
> 
> Ugh I just wanna go walk on some water and fish vertical dang it!
> 
> FREEZE BABY FREEZE
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I done told ya we weren't getting ice till after Christmas. I know I'd like to be out ripping lips but its unfortunately going to be a minute. You need to do a Cherokee snow dance or something cuz it ain't looking good long-term. Might be mid January


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> One of my all time favorite old pictures. #Twinning with [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] had to be 5-6 years ago. Good times!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir! Love be a good smackdown with ole BB. I have caught me a lot of fish at that lake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

All the negative thoughts some of you are putting out there is pissing off the ice gods. Stop it! Think cold thoughts of us getting 20 inches of ice so they will be kind to us.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Watch "Negative Waves Scenes from Kelly's Heroes Movie" on YouTube


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I done told ya we weren't getting ice till after Christmas. I know I'd like to be out ripping lips but its unfortunately going to be a minute. You need to do a Cherokee snow dance or something cuz it ain't looking good long-term. Might be mid January


I hope your purdy new spud bar ends up with your auger! . It’s not Christmas yet darlin anything can happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning icers! - Wet & nasty out there this morning! . YUCK I know I’ve been on vacation since thanksgiving but I might have to play me some hooky today. . Knowing what I had on my agenda is not totally but nearly Impossible to do efficiently in wet conditions. It would be mighty laborious & miserable thats a big NO from me.

If I don’t end up working on another project I might go sling a few jigs. I know there’s a few honey holes just bang after a night of heavy rain! & I woke up just itching to go catch a few.  

Gotta make the best of things until thr water sets up. Hopefully sooner than later! 

Dear Santa: Please hurry up with the Ice [mention]Evinrude58 [/mention] is really starting to annoy the crisis hotline folks every time he calls about the lack of ice! . I’m afraid one day they might just tell him to jump. Pleas send that polar vortex ,Arctic slam or Canadian elbow drop SOON! 


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Twopiecerod said:


> Hey Gentlemen, so if it doesn't freeze this year, do you take to shore fish for panfish with bobbers and minnows?


It will freeze


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH68

Twopiecerod said:


> Hey Gentlemen, so if it doesn't freeze this year, do you take to shore fish for panfish with bobbers and minnows?


Stan, where you been? You do know this is an ice fishing thread?


----------



## kit carson

Oh boy here we go again, positive vibes we need no negativity!!! 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Twopiecerod said:


> I hope it freezes as well, but the long term weather through Dec 15th doesn't look promising for any severe freezing


I see some great nights in the forecast! Can’t wait to be on ice by the end of the month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Maybe I’ll edit the two videos I have from last year and put them up as teasers for the season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Now that’s twice we’ve used the candy man‘s name!

I’m going go hide under the bed now.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Oh boy here we go again, positive vibes we need no negativity!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I’m positive we shall walk some ice together sometime sooner than later! Maybe some low lying protected honey hole off the beaten path. Might be our early special treat. You know them ones that have made some Christmas miracles in the past.  . 

Now everyone repeat after me loudly.

WE ARE GONNA ABSOLUTELY POSITIVELY FISH ON THE NEO HARDWATER SOONER THAN LATER!!!! 

There that felt great didn’t it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That did feel great saying that, but even better is the hum of the vexilar, can't wait!!









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I see some great nights in the forecast! Can’t wait to be on ice by the end of the month!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the time comes we know the experts in the syndicate weather center will be paying close attention. . Especially to certain micro climates locating 1st ice isn’t too difficult with the technology. 

Knowing where the coldest air is is a valuable piece of information. & you my friend are certainly without a doubt the godfather of that! . #facts 

I was once a non believer but after I was blessed with a little education from [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]. It all made sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> When the time comes we know the experts in the syndicate weather center will be paying close attention. . Especially to certain micro climates locating 1st ice isn’t too difficult with the technology.
> 
> Knowing where the coldest air is is a valuable piece of information. & you my friend are certainly without a doubt the godfather of that! . #facts
> 
> I was once a non believer but after I was blessed with a little education from [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]. It all made sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That was so nice of you to complement IHD like that. Did he pay you off??????


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> When the time comes we know the experts in the syndicate weather center will be paying close attention. . Especially to certain micro climates locating 1st ice isn’t too difficult with the technology.
> 
> Knowing where the coldest air is is a valuable piece of information. & you my friend are certainly without a doubt the godfather of that! . #facts
> 
> I was once a non believer but after I was blessed with a little education from [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention]. It all made sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir! You know it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> That was so nice of you to complement IHD like that. Did he pay you off??????


Only cause was the truth Bill. But I still feel dirty  

But that’s the one thing I can 100% say he taught me . That I use every winter & now we collaborate so we’re far more accurate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the same thing when I seen him post last week. 

Kip


----------



## bobberbucket

One guy and a boat said:


> I thought the same thing when I seen him post last week.
> 
> Kip


O believe me , I didn’t hesitate to text IHD an say I called it 1st! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Twopiecerod said:


> So when the time comes in the middle of January, what lakes will be the safest and most productive to venture out onto? In addition to bait selection #1 wax worms #2 maggots #3 minnows? I have some pin mins and gold hooks. what kinda slip bobbers should I use? Sorry, I am new to this hobby and just looking for real information!


Ice varies every year. There are places that typically freeze before others and also melt before others. So for me to tell you where there will be the safest ice a month and a half out is not very safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ice varies every year. There are places that typically freeze before others and also melt before others. So for me to tell you where there will be the safest ice a month and a half out is not very safe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Theres also lots of lake maps for the lakes in NEO all over the web and available from the dnr. 

Here on ogf are plenty of old posts full of gold! 

A man could spend endless hours gleaning knowledge from old threads here. If he really legitimately wanted to learn. 

To come in here and ask others for detailed site specific information in an open public forum is Laughable at best. 

I’m pretty sure I recommended several lakes already how many more can someone really need. 

Pathetically obvious who’s slithering around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

For instance if somone wants to know all about a certain body of water. A simple search of the forums will reveal a treasure trove of old information. 

Some of it very loose talk. Reckless reports that would absolutely ruin a hole in today’s internet climate! 

I’ve found me plenty of good new to me honey holes 12 hours deep in an ogf search binge! 

True story!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ

Alright fellow hardwater enthusiasts, deer season is over for me. I took a doe and a nice 11 pointer so now let the ice making begin. A picture came up on my phone and there were guys fishing Indian lake last year on Nov. 20 for a couple of days. I will be happy if we get ice before Christmas this year but the long range forecast doesn't look good. I did see where we are going to get down to 19 tomorrow morning, then 23 Wed morning and 22 Thur morning, but back to the 60's Friday and Sat. It won't be long now. Cross your fingers fellow icemen! Or do I have to say iceperson now to be politically correct?


----------



## bobberbucket

CHOPIQ said:


> Alright fellow hardwater enthusiasts, deer season is over for me. I took a doe and a nice 11 pointer so now let the ice making begin. A picture came up on my phone and there were guys fishing Indian lake last year on Nov. 20 for a couple of days. I will be happy if we get ice before Christmas this year but the long range forecast doesn't look good. I did see where we are going to get down to 19 tomorrow morning, then 23 Wed morning and 22 Thur morning, but back to the 60's Friday and Sat. It won't be long now. Cross your fingers fellow icemen! Or do I have to say iceperson now to be politically correct?


Even the girls that hang around in here P standing up! No need for that PC nonsense up in the ice tavern! 

Let’s get this ice party on! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m not ruling out another deer hunt. But I’m definitely going ice fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> For instance if somone wants to know all about a certain body of water. A simple search of the forums will reveal a treasure trove of old information.
> 
> Some of it very loose talk. Reckless reports that would absolutely ruin a hole in today’s internet climate!
> 
> I’ve found me plenty of good new to me honey holes 12 hours deep in an ogf search binge!
> 
> True story!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get all my information by searching individual's names on here and then realize that the secret spot was actually a place I had told them about 4 years back and they posted it.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> I get all my information by searching individual's names on here and then realize that the secret spot was actually a place I had told them about 4 years back and they posted it.


Oh you know how it is with the sponge. Once the water freezes & unthaws then freezes again it becomes his spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Oh you know how it is with the sponge. Once the water freezes & unthaws then freezes again it becomes his spot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I identify as they so it can’t be me you’re talking about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I identify as they so it can’t be me you’re talking about
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No your the “ Love sponge” if it were you I’d clarify.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> No your the “ Love sponge” if it were you I’d clarify.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Now I bet if we looked in your exiled account files we could find some old loose talk from your 17 year old self. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Remember I live a bit farther south so you guys will have ice before I do so don't forget to holler when you guys find ice.

Dave, I remember right after someone's first post that I PM'd you andIHD about "He who shall remain nameless" being back. It is looking like we were right just a bit more subdued version.

Need to get some time to put the runners on the flip so it is ready and reline a couple rods I haven't got to yet.


----------



## bobberbucket

Glorious morning out there boys! That temperature feels great I got an extra special taste of it . I opened up the back door to take a peak around and the dang cat decided to make a break for it. 

There I was 5am bare foot half naked chasing the cat around the back yard. Reminded me a lot of my youth with a different kind of cat. 

It was exhilarating to say the least! Enjoy a laugh on me.

I sure can’t wait until we get these cold temperatures to stick. This cold warm cold warm nonsense is toying with my emotions! 













, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Glorious morning out there boys! That temperature feels great I got an extra special taste of it . I opened up the back door to take a peak around and the dang cat decided to make a break for it.
> 
> There I was 5am bare foot half naked chasing the cat around the back yard. Reminded me a lot of my youth with a different kind of cat.
> 
> It was exhilarating to say the least! Enjoy a laugh on me.
> 
> I sure can’t wait until we get these cold temperatures to stick. This cold warm cold warm nonsense is toying with my emotions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL LMAO LOL🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> LOL LMAO LOL


That frozen grass between your toes will wake you up faster than the hottest blackest cup of coffee!  

I’ve got the whole thing on video. I was gonna delete it but I know my wife will enjoy a good laugh later when she checks the camera footage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> That frozen grass between your toes will wake you up faster than the hottest blackest cup of coffee!
> 
> I’ve got the whole thing on video. I was gonna delete it but I know my wife will enjoy a good laugh later when she checks the camera footage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's a lot of caption's that I can come up with....but none of them would pass CENSORSHIP...LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> There's a lot of caption's that I can come up with....but none of them would pass CENSORSHIP...LOL LOL


I certainly wouldn’t you to end up on the rock! 🪨 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Tis the season...
Remember guys...if there's someone you don't want to respond to or read their posts for whatever reason...there's always the ignore button.
FWIW...Not gonna start throwing gas on the fire already this season.


----------



## johnboy111711

Twopiecerod said:


> Since i did not get a straight answer about bait selection, i conducted some research and the best bait is maggots according to other ice fisherman. Any other thoughts on bait selection?


I often use single salmon eggs or the eyes from fish I catch. perch eyes are the right size. I have also used a small piece of perch belly. 
another bait people don't talk about is pieces of un cooked bacon. I like to dye mine with different colors of koolaid. green, blue, red, and purple are my go to colors.


----------



## bobberbucket

Little violin number to Ice dance too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

Twopiecerod said:


> Thanks Fastwater. This group of guys don't want to share info. Since I'm an outcast on this site, I won't ask anymore questions. I will just look at the deers (does) being killed, and the daily Brimfield weather forecast.


Hey we aren't all like that. I just shared info that I had refused to share to anyone else because you seemed like you needed some guidance and help. I couldn't even get a like out of it.


----------



## bobberbucket

The bacon tip & the perch eyes are Money! Thank you for blessing us [mention]johnboy111711 [/mention]  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Your cover is blown!!!!

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Twopiecerod said:


> Thanks Fastwater. This group of guys don't want to share info. Since I'm an outcast on this site, I won't ask anymore questions. I will just look at the deers (does) being killed, and the daily Brimfield weather forecast.


Seems like you’re attacking one of valued members. That kind of attitude will not be tolerated. You have had many many replies on things to use. Next time you use a fake account post in other things first. Don’t come straight to the ice forum and blow your cover. Sorry FW, I’ll give you back the reigns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I thought this was a voluntary forum where one could share as little or as much as they choose. 

Within the guidelines of the TOS. Which I believe mentions searching for questions that have already been asked & answered over and over again in the forums. 

There’s also a ice fishing TIPS section at the top of the page in the hardwater forum. It’s a very good resource for information. New OGF Member Handbook
New OGF Member Handbook

Lots of information to seek here without asking for site specific information from a specific individual whose not required to answer at all. 


Hopefully everyone here is having a blessed day. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I must say that I never realized the tip section for ice fishing until you mentioned it...just browsed through it a bit...lot's of posters that you don't see now...it will be 14 yrs old on the 15th of this month...gonna have to take some time out of my busy (LOL)schedule and read it ...thanks for the info...


----------



## Evinrude58

I don't suggest live baits until we have ice as it depends day to day, lake to lake and what you can get at the baitshop. Same goes for lure selection. As far as not sharing info I know for a fact I told you a couple lakes to fish.

Johnboy I gave you a like. Never thought to use dyed bacon for ice fishing, although I have used it for softwater a couple times over the years. To be fair not too often I can snag a piece of uncooked bacon around my house.


----------



## RJH68

Came home to skim ice on the backyard pond today!!! As a side note besides all the safety gear needed as a must, I suggest some little hands (last seasons fish)!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

RJH68 said:


> Came home to skim ice on the backyard pond today!!! As a side note besides all the safety gear needed as a must, I suggest some little hands (last seasons fish)!!!
> View attachment 479803
> 
> View attachment 479804


This is fantastic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

RJH68 said:


> Came home to skim ice on the backyard pond today!!! As a side note besides all the safety gear needed as a must, I suggest some little hands (last seasons fish)!!!
> View attachment 479803
> 
> View attachment 479804


You know if You ever need any help around that backyard I’ll gladly lend a hand!. I’ll cut grass pull weeds kill unwanted critters you name it. Small hands big fish just say the word!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea today felt a bit chilly, almost had to wear something warmer than a t-shirt while I was out today. 

RJ if you ever need someone to help catch those pesky fish in your backyard just holler.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea today felt a bit chilly, almost had to wear something warmer than a t-shirt while I was out today.
> 
> RJ if you ever need someone to help catch those pesky fish in your backyard just holler.


Back off Carl I seen him first! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

You boys with the Michigan licenses better get running  North . Saint Helen the show is on up in the north land! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

I’m thinking if I build one of these I might beat Bobber to the first ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice addicts! - Looks like another chilly day in neo. Didn’t make it above freezing yesterday. 

I know because I spent all day working in it with a few non cold loving cry babies. They look at me like I’ve got dementia when I tell them how glorious this weather is! 

Youngsters just don’t understand good working weather. I told them y’all were probably crying when it was 90 that it was too hot. If I’ve got to do some laborious work I like it cold. 

I think it’s gonna touch the freezing mark today. & then drop back. Tomorrow we’ll starting tomorrow afternoon things are gonna suck a little. Hopefully that warm crap don’t hang around too long. It’s almost gonna be warm enough to un tarp the bass boats. Ive gotta get a bigger freezer to toss the spoons in!

Soon! We will hear the sound of spikes click clacking across boat ramp lots everywhere here in the northeast. . 

All we need is a good ice dance going to bring that polar vortex out of hiding!






















,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

Yesterday I saw a few puddles iced over down here in the SW corner of the state and I thought its time to start checking in on the annual bobberbucket ice fishing thread. Hopefully it won't be long and you guys can start getting out on the lakes again. I hope you guys have a long and successful ice fishing season.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappiedude said:


> Yesterday I saw a few puddles iced over down here in the SW corner of the state and I thought its time to start checking in on the annual bobberbucket ice fishing thread. Hopefully it won't be long and you guys can start getting out on the lakes again. I hope you guys have a long and successful ice fishing season.


Good to see you checking up on us! . We’re here ready & waiting ,praying , dancing, freezing spoons, etc. A few occasions in the past we would already be at it. But its looking like a later but longer season this year. Hoping to be frozen up tight until the end of March! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning ice addicts! - Looks like another chilly day in neo. Didn’t make it above freezing yesterday.
> 
> I know because I spent all day working in it with a few non cold loving cry babies. They look at me like I’ve got dementia when I tell them how glorious this weather is!
> 
> Youngsters just don’t understand good working weather. I told them y’all were probably crying when it was 90 that it was too hot. If I’ve got to do some laborious work I like it cold.
> 
> I think it’s gonna touch the freezing mark today. & then drop back. Tomorrow we’ll starting tomorrow afternoon things are gonna suck a little. Hopefully that warm crap don’t hang around too long. It’s almost gonna be warm enough to un tarp the bass boats. Ive gotta get a bigger freezer to toss the spoons in!
> 
> Soon! We will hear the sound of spikes click clacking across boat ramp lots everywhere here in the northeast. .
> 
> All we need is a good ice dance going to bring that polar vortex out of hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I swear kids now a days are straight punks and when I saybpunks I mean something else


----------



## bobberbucket

When I hopped in my work truck the was a half 24oz coffee from yesterday frozen solid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I swear kids now a days are straight punks and when I saybpunks I mean something else


They’re just a little soft yet. I don’t work with others a lot but I always send them back to the shop with the same story. “ That guys bat ….. crazy”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Moggie froze this morning: East End..
Palm/Saxe Rd


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Moggie froze this morning: East End..
> Palm/Saxe Rd
> 
> View attachment 479853


[mention]dlancy [/mention] I should have bet more than a quarter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

bobberbucket said:


> [mention]dlancy [/mention] I should have bet more than a quarter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha Vegas had 9-1 odds on palm, so ya made some money but good call! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Springfield this morning ended with 5 crappie and 7 blue gills


----------



## viking

Hi guys, I saw you were talking about your favorite bates to use mine was always a M-80 in a mason jar with the last swig of shine in it for extra kick but then you had to drill so many holes in the ice to get all the fish that it made it a little dangerous where you stepped!!!! Just a little tip for you BB when it's gets tough out there 😂


----------



## Lil' Rob

Good hard ice here...doubt the fishing is any good though...think I might get in trouble drilling holes?









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

It always helps to stock it before you freeze it over


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> Hi guys, I saw you were talking about your favorite bates to use mine was always a M-80 in a mason jar with the last swig of shine in it for extra kick but then you had to drill so many holes in the ice to get all the fish that it made it a little dangerous where you stepped!!!! Just a little tip for you BB when it's gets tough out there


I can’t be wasting no good shine on the fish! Although I have been known to pour a little shot out for the ones that got away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Lil' Rob said:


> Good hard ice here...doubt the fishing is any good though...think I might get in trouble drilling holes?
> View attachment 479857
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Why you posting pictures of my super secret early ice spot! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Long way to travel...besides...gotta have a swipe badge to get access.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Ohio Game Fishing mobile app


----------



## Bprice1031

crappieboo420 said:


> I swear kids now a days are straight punks and when I saybpunks I mean something else


Totally agree with you.


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## kit carson

Nice pic IBJ

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

LET"S GET READY TO ICE FISH!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> LET"S GET READY TO ICE FISH!!!!!!!


Hell right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I bet it never touches 60 on Saturday. I bet it’s wet heavy snow instead of rain. 

My guess is 34 and snowing! . What’s yours? 

We know dang well the weather man ain’t getting no 60 an rain. I know it could rain but 60 degrees no way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Well enjoy the cold morning air. The nasty warm front is upon us. . End of next week we’re back in the game! 

Edit: I still say it’s not gonna touch 60! 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Am on Bobber , no ice o well take the boat or beat the docks or bank! This ole boy don’t quit! Been tearing am up when I go!!! All went back end last time got enough except perch and I also threw back 4 keeper perch !! Should of tried harder for the perch but the craps and gills stacked in a cut!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Been hearing a little about some cold moving in after next week. It’s starting to show up now on the 15 day! It’s coming fellas! Bring it all on!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

viking said:


> Hi guys, I saw you were talking about your favorite bates to use mine was always a M-80 in a mason jar with the last swig of shine in it for extra kick but then you had to drill so many holes in the ice to get all the fish that it made it a little dangerous where you stepped!!!! Just a little tip for you BB when it's gets tough out there 😂


Jim, When you coming out of hibernation?


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Here we are in the warm again.  At lest the nights will keep that cold water temp where it needs to be!. Hopefully after this spell of warm we can’t get to business! 

Looks like the next few days are gonna be good weather for slinging jigs. I’m sure there will be some nice reports hitting the ogf pages. I’ll be Looking be forward to that.  

In other news: Pending some test results I may be stuck home for a couple weeks. Stupid stupid Covid!  Of course the moment I start working around people this crap happens. Became symptomatic yesterday morning. & at first I thought I was just sore an tired I should have known better. 

Anyone who knows me knows I wake up every morning very early all jacked up to get the day going before I even touch the coffee. By 10am felt like a totally different person. 

Like I’d been had the living crap beat out of me! Fever and all that jazz there’s something spooky about being outside when it’s 24 degrees and your sweating not doing anything. Went & got tested for both the flu & the rona. I haven’t had the flu in like 20 years so my money is on the Rona. 

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Here we are in the warm again.  At lest the nights will keep that cold water temp where it needs to be!. Hopefully after this spell of warm we can’t get to business!
> 
> Looks like the next few days are gonna be good weather for slinging jigs. I’m sure there will be some nice reports hitting the ogf pages. I’ll be Looking be forward to that.
> 
> In other news: Pending some test results I may be stuck home for a couple weeks. Stupid stupid Covid!  Of course the moment I start working around people this crap happens. Became symptomatic yesterday morning. & at first I thought I was just sore an tired I should have known better.
> 
> Anyone who knows me knows I wake up every morning very early all jacked up to get the day going before I even touch the coffee. By 10am felt like a totally different person.
> 
> Like I’d been had the living crap beat out of me! Fever and all that jazz there’s something spooky about being outside when it’s 24 degrees and your sweating not doing anything. Went & got tested for both the flu & the rona. I haven’t had the flu in like 20 years so my money is on the Rona.
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn BB…sincerely hope that everything goes well with you…just got a report that the last week of the month things are going to swing to the colder side…hopefully it’s not gonna be one of those up and down seasons…very tuff to get any ice for a long period of time but you never know…you’ll have a bit of time now to reorganize…all I can say is get healthy and prayers for you…


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Damn BB…sincerely hope that everything goes well with you…just got a report that the last week of the month things are going to swing to the colder side…hopefully it’s not gonna be one of those up and down seasons…very tuff to get any ice for a long period of time but you never know…you’ll have a bit of time now to reorganize…all I can say is get healthy and prayers for you…


Thanks Joe! 

2 days in the teens & one single digits. We will be on like donkey kong in little sweet protected spots 3-6 ft deep. (Cough Palm road Cough)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks Joe!
> 
> 2 days in the teens & one single digits. We will be on like donkey kong in little sweet protected spots 3-6 ft deep. (Cough Palm road Cough)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If your staying home today because you're sick I would expect to see some type of report from you................


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> If your staying home today because you're sick I would expect to see some type of report from you................


Here’s the report: I’ve shifted from couch captain to recliner ryder. Calm seas here in the living room. I may tie some plastics on my ice rod & torment the cat later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hope you don't have the vid bud, thought you had it already. Get it out of your system now so your ready for some hardwater.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Hope you don't have the vid bud, thought you had it already. Get it out of your system now so your ready for some hardwater.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


About a year ago I had it. Very similar to how I feel but a little different this time around. I was around people in close quarters that just tested positive recently. 

I’ll be ready for the ice! No doubt


----------



## Bass knuckles

Man that *** sucks! Had it last month and it kicked my **. Started w the same thing, body aches and chills w fever. Yuk I don’t wish that on anyone.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Suck it up BB. If so go to some backwoods and catch some fish. Ain’t no one around you. That’s how I spent mine in April. Smacking crappies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Suck it up BB. If so go to some backwoods and catch some fish. Ain’t no one around you. That’s how I spent mine in April. Smacking crappies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell him ice… covid crappi chase


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Tell him ice… covid crappi chase


Yessir. Plus he’s getting some real nice weather for crappie fishin too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Suck it up BB. If so go to some backwoods and catch some fish. Ain’t no one around you. That’s how I spent mine in April. Smacking crappies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean there is that one little tributary that never disappoints & is full of surprises.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Not today though. I’m not feeling it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I mean there is that one little tributary that never disappoints & is full of surprises.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta be fish in there. Would think there’s always something in there. I would hit it if I was you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I mean there is that one little tributary that never disappoints & is full of surprises.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta be fish in there. Would think there’s always something in there. I would hit it if I was you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bb suck it up and put some fish porn on! Nothing since the swimming party at osp


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Bb suck it up and put some fish porn on! Nothing since the swimming party at osp


I was only a spectator at the swimming party!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

You guys are going to contribute the BB's death. Let the dude heal up!


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> You guys are going to contribute the BB's death. Let the dude heal up!


Thanks for caring about my health & safety JB! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> You guys are going to contribute the BB's death. Let the dude heal up!


I just gave him the number one cure for everything johnboy! Fishin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

yep, fishing and fresh air was my cure in march 2020. got the flu and was real sick for 4 or 5 days, and being in the house all that time i couldnt take it anymore so grabbed my rod and jigs and hit plx. when my float went down i was well on my way to recovery


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I just gave him the number one cure for everything johnboy! Fishin!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't agree with you more BIG E! Fishin always cures what ales you!


----------



## Bprice1031

BTW where the he// has swone been?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> BTW where the he// has swone been?


I’ll send him over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Heeeeeeeeeey! I been lurking


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It’s cominggg. And it continues to trend colder. I have been seeing this a few days now and it looks like it’s still forecasted too warm. Supposed to be colder. Hopefully that trend continues. Did I mention it’s supposed to stick around a while?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

welcome back Swone. Make sure you shut the door on your way in so no one else with multiple personalities sneaks in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Go home spring your drunk! Hopefully that wind pushes this warm back to the depths of hell where it came from.  Hopefully this will be the last round of warm for a long long long while!

Good news for me today! My results came back no covid no flu. . I’m still really sore in my upper body not sure what’s going on with that. But I’m feeling about 10x better than I have the past couple days. I’ll take it! I was not digging the idea of possible quarantine at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Go home spring your drunk! Hopefully that wind pushes this warm back to the depths of hell where it came from.  Hopefully this will be the last round of warm for a long long long while!
> 
> Good news for me today! My results came back no covid no flu. . I’m still really sore in my upper body not sure what’s going on with that. But I’m feeling about 10x better than I have the past couple days. I’ll take it! I was not digging the idea of possible quarantine at all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to hear your physically well. We all know your mental state has always been in question.


----------



## joekacz

Great news BB…could of been “bad booze “syndrome…it happens to the best of us…Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Great news BB…could of been “bad booze “syndrome…it happens to the best of us…Lol


Naa wasn’t that. I haven’t had a drink since I got back from deer camp. Maybe it’s was lack booze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Glad to hear your physically well. We all know your mental state has always been in question.


Ive learned to embraced my mental issues!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Memories 3 years ago today. I was fishing lansinger on 2.5” new black ice. & I had the whole place to myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice dogs! - The temperature is much better this morning. 

Now if we can just get through this week things should get exponentially better! 

I’m not ruling out a little ice action before Christmas. Hopefully Santa hooks us up! 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Time to move south, Giving it up!! No ice this year boys. Find a new hobby or figure out a new way to blow up your buddies hard work.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Time to move south, Giving it up!! No ice this year boys. Find a new hobby or figure out a new way to blow up your buddies hard work.


Good to see your back off your meds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I want your lives open, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Livescope

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Dave!!!! Hate to say i told you so but..... I was right homie!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Dave!!!! Hate to say i told you so but..... I was right homie!


It ain’t Christmas yet. You’re drunk go back to bed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It ain’t Christmas yet. You’re drunk go back to bed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not drunk so I guess I'll get started.


----------



## cement569

yep, its gotta be noon somewhere


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm not drunk so I guess I'll get started.
> View attachment 480012


When I saw the highlife on the cover photo I knew who posted it before I even opened the thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> When I saw the highlife on the cover photo I knew who posted it before I even opened the thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know how cheap I am. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You know how cheap I am.


I’m just happy it’s not Miller light bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I’m just happy it’s not Miller light bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah cause then Bill would be even cooler. #NothinWrongWithMiller #NormalizeMillerLight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

a few years back my brother gave me a 12 of high life, it was free so i commenced. bad move....spent the next day hanging out in the litter box and a hang over that would have killed a normal fella


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> a few years back my brother gave me a 12 of high life, it was free so i commenced. bad move....spent the next day hanging out in the litter box and a hang over that would have killed a normal fella


Bill’s superpower is only enhanced when he’s drinking the highlife! At least it ain’t one of them fancy pants beers he’s been known to drink. That taste like hops & frog piss. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm not drunk so I guess I'll get started.
> View attachment 480012


How about a real beer nancy


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Bill’s superpower is only enhanced when he’s drinking the highlife! At least it ain’t one of them fancy pants beers he’s been known to drink. That taste like hops & frog piss.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At least with the hops and frog pee, I only need 2 or 3 to get me there instead of a 12 of High Life!


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> It ain’t Christmas yet. You’re drunk go back to bed!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And don't be mad i could be right lol


----------



## Bprice1031

set-the-drag said:


> How about a real beer nancy


Which one??????? There aren't many I haven't had.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> At least with the hops and frog pee, I only need 2 or 3 to get me there instead of a 12 of High Life!


Drinking 12 is more fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Dave how do you figure drinking 12 is more fun? Unless you like spending half your evening peeing. I would rather spend that time chasing wild women.


----------



## set-the-drag

Bprice1031 said:


> Which one??????? There aren't many I haven't had.


Tequila lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> Dave how do you figure drinking 12 is more fun? Unless you like spending half your evening peeing. I would rather spend that time chasing wild women.


Well I’m too old & married for chasing wild women so I might as well occupy myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got out for a few hours this afternoon to practice...
Found a nice school of perch, crappie and gills in the local Marina by my house. Took a nice bucket full home. Nothing like fresh ice cold panfish right from the lake to the fryer. They compliment the wings nicely...


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Drinking 12 is more fun!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m more of a 24 myself. let’s have and icefishing party this year? Portages lakes?


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> I’m more of a 24 myself. let’s have and icefishing party this year? Portages lakes?


You know I’m game! Where’s the plx ice water swim champ [mention]Skivvyskiv [/mention] hiding out at? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

bobberbucket said:


> You know I’m game! Where’s the plx ice water swim champ [mention]Skivvyskiv [/mention] hiding out at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Good morning freeze buddies, -

34 to kick off the week. . You know I’d probably be fit to be tied if the lake was frozen & I had to go to work. But since it’s not it doesn’t hurt so bad.. 

If this crap keeps up I’m buying a bass boat & some rubber worms. jk….


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I hope they delete that last post you made bobber, really bass boat. Come on buddy just ice dance a little harder and everyone put some extra spoons in the freezer. It will get here and once it does we will have ice for quite awhile.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Get Better. Get Well. Get Strong.


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I hope they delete that last post you made bobber, really bass boat. Come on buddy just ice dance a little harder and everyone put some extra spoons in the freezer. It will get here and once it does we will have ice for quite awhile.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Don’t worry ice yoda!  I’ll never own ditch a pickle rig or any sparkly rubber night crawlers. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That's my boy I know you just had a moment, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

On the right track! Let’s bring those down 5-10° more!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> You know I’m game! Where’s the plx ice water swim champ [mention]Skivvyskiv [/mention] hiding out at?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is ready for ice season i can tell you that


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> He is ready for ice season i can tell you that





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

crappieboo420 said:


> He is ready for ice season i can tell you that


So "The Sled Of Death" that Dave referred to last year is good to go?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> So "The Sled Of Death" that Dave referred to last year is good to go?


It’s “The death sled”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Bprice1031 said:


> So "The Sled Of Death" that Dave referred to last year is good to go?


Yes sir and the fish whistles are pretty loud this year.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Yes sir and the fish whistles are pretty loud this year.


Nothing better than a good loud fish whistle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning y’all’s - These morning temperatures are such a tease! Hopefully all this slow progress is making for a nice LONG season. . 


Yesterday was a pretty nice day to be outside. Good weather keeps the greenhorns spirits up & they are much easier to work with when it’s nice out. I’d have rather been ice fishing but I made the best of it. 

Guess I’ll go to work again since there’s no ice to fish. 

Photo credit: [mention]Evinrude58 [/mention] 










,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Everything Ok Dave? Haven't heard from you all day??????


----------



## Evinrude58

He was just mad I was out fishing, and he was at work.


----------



## bobberbucket

Evinrude58 said:


> He was just mad I was out fishing, and he was at work.


You can have them dock dinks! We already discussed where the slabs were. But yes today I was wishing i was you. But with a vexilar not a junk marcum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! It’s dreadfully warm this morning 45 degrees. . It’s ok though winter is coming!




, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

They're saying mid 60s tomorrow


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Alright, I’m gonna finally make the prediction. Based on what I’m seeing as the sites meteorologist. Weekend of New Years. Time to hit ice boys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Alright, I’m gonna finally make the prediction. Based on what I’m seeing as the sites meteorologist. Weekend of New Years. Time to hit ice boys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will not even engage in this negativity


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I will not even engage in this negativity
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was negative?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> What was negative?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No ice before Christmas sounds awfully negative to me. It’s not Christmas yet homie! So with my hands in my ears picture me saying “ lalalala I can’t hear you” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

This weather is wack! 














, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Memory’s 5 years ago today. 


Come on ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

This is bobber realizing i was right.....


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> This is bobber realizing i was right.....
> View attachment 480191


Lalalala I can’t hear you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Fish and hunt loving every day! Report I was the only one on the water out east and caught one 14.25in crap with maybe only 6-8 that were legal to keep plus a boat load of 6in craps. With medium gills! No bulls still disappointed on this Lakes Gil size right now! If u saw me on this lake it was me! Not the community hole that is no where near what it used to be! Hears your sign !


----------



## brad crappie

Looking at my sources and talking to the green types in dc maybe skinny ice 3-4weeks out


----------



## set-the-drag

Ugh 40s all next week....


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Ugh 40s all next week....













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

60° in shaker Heights right now........ Im sweating


----------



## Bprice1031

set-the-drag said:


> 60° in shaker Heights right now........ Im sweating


What's with all this negativity today???????????????????????????????????


----------



## set-the-drag

Im just disappointed. It should be 30°


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Everyone stop worrying. Little warm ups are good, keeps the top of the ice clear of snow and below freezing nights. It’s going down soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> What's with all this negativity today???????????????????????????????????


STD’s are never good Bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Everyone just needs to believe then we will have ice. All you negative Nancys just need to click your heels together three times and say " I believe in ice, I believe in ice, I believe in ice."


----------



## set-the-drag

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> STD’s are never good Bill
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 480197













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## set-the-drag

Ok real talk... When it does lock up i want to give pymi a shot. Which end of the lake has been the better for those who ice it


----------



## brad crappie

set-the-drag said:


> Ok real talk... When it does lock up i want to give pymi a shot. Which end of the lake has been the better for those who ice it


Well it’s fishing bud it could be good in many areas


----------



## set-the-drag

I get that just wondering if i should focus north in the stumps or deep in the south. Haven't been there on ice since i was 10 and my old man (rip) was a terrible ice fisher. Walked out from duck n drake it wasn't a productive mission needless to say. Im wanting to get after some perch but from what people are saying lately they are killing off the weeds i guess?? Big lake not looking for exact spots i know the lake well just don't know where i should focus


----------



## brad crappie

I like both sides but I have only been there once this year! Weeds change from year to year tho so without going and scouting it’s putting in the time!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - Its looking a little better this morning I’ll take it! . Soon we will there will be frozen waters everywhere. 

I just wanted to clarify that spot you’ve been thinking all summer about hitting this winter is MINE stay off! . 

I’m feeling ornery today! Hopefully work go’s by quick & painless.  


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Another pre ice fishing report out west lots of dink crappie with maybe the biggest being 9in with some keeper Gil’s but must were small! Hell out there them animals keep 5in Gil’s 😳 put over 200 miles pre ice scouting ! Don’t be a potlicker! WAter was turned up some!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Another pre ice fishing report out west lots of dink crappie with maybe the biggest being 9in with some keeper Gil’s but must were small! Hell out there them animals keep 5in Gil’s  put over 200 miles pre ice scouting ! Don’t be a potlicker! WAter was turned up some!


Them 5”ers are the new bigums! . I’m glad your doing all this leg work so I can follow you around this winter! 

Everyone follow Brad he done scouted them out! 

Unless it’s 2” of ice at the slaughterhouse marina then it’s best just to watch from the docks!

Disclaimer: I said I was feeling ornery today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber u are more welcome to come and hammer them bigums with me! Good times but last few days has been dink city! But hey fish , hunt loving everyday! Remember just patty them up


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Bobber u are more welcome to come and hammer them bigums with me! Good times but last few days has been dink city! But hey fish , hunt loving everyday! Remember just patty them up


With a grinder and a box of graham crackers everything’s a keeper!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Them 5”ers are the new bigums! . I’m glad your doing all this leg work so I can follow you around this winter!
> 
> Everyone follow Brad he done scouted them out!
> 
> Unless it’s 2” of ice at the slaughterhouse marina then it’s best just to watch from the docks!
> 
> Disclaimer: I said I was feeling ornery today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not "ornery"...you're what's called "DEPRESSED ANXIETY " LOL LOL only one cure and you can guess what that is...


----------



## brad crappie

I bet the career dc types would love for u to be dependent on a career mental disability! I have a problem and am still a producer in this country!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> You're not "ornery"...you're what's called "DEPRESSED ANXIETY " LOL LOL only one cure and you can guess what that is...


Busting dinks on questionable ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Instead of BB…we’re gonna have to refer to you as DD…Doctor Dave…Lol…2” of ice and relax…for me it’s more like 6” of ice


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Instead of BB…we’re gonna have to refer to you as DD…Doctor Dave…Lol…2” of ice and relax…for me it’s more like 6” of ice


Actually in another life 20+ years ago Doctor Dave was my nickname. & still to this day do some of those folks that I keep in touch with call me Doc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Actually in another life 20+ years ago Doctor Dave was my nickname. & still to this day do some of those folks that I keep in touch with call me Doc.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kinda like when you take me to a fishing spot and then tell me you found it on your own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning icers! 34 & some flurries now that’s getting a little more like it! . 

I see the next 5 nights will be in the 20s . Now if we can turn them daytime temperatures into 20s & the nights into teens. Bam  we on! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

This weather sucks!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> This weather sucks!


It ain’t bad weather for looking out the window. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It ain’t bad weather for looking out the window.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right there. I don't even want to let my dog out right now because he'll come back in as a muddy mess! Wish the temp would drop!


----------



## Bprice1031

BTW, How much of that sauerkraut you got left?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> BTW, How much of that sauerkraut you got left?


Oh at least 55 ish quarts I think. I haven’t counted I just been grabbing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Oh at least 55 ish quarts I think. I haven’t counted I just been grabbing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. It's that time of year to cook the good stuff up for the family. I'm thinking of putting on a crackpot of chili today. Too wet to start the grill.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice. It's that time of year to cook the good stuff up for the family. I'm thinking of putting on a crackpot of chili today. Too wet to start the grill.


I’m doing venison in the air fryer for lunch. It’s my new favorite way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I’m doing venison in the air fryer for lunch. It’s my new favorite way!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really?? That would seem kinda dangerous to me id think it would turn to jerky really quick. How do you do it?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Really?? That would seem kinda dangerous to me id think it would turn to jerky really quick. How do you do it?


I’ve done it 2 different ways. 7 mins at 400 was over cooked for me but perfect for my wife. 5 mins at 350 is perfect for me. 

Oddly enough , I could make jerky in it. It also has a dehydrator setting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

You ever corn it? Love me corned venison to me one of the best ways to do it


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> You ever corn it? Love me corned venison to me one of the best ways to do it


No but I was reading about it. I’m thinking of trying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> No but I was reading about it. I’m thinking of trying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The recipe I use is off of Morton's Tender Quick recipe I mix up the spice a little bit differently but that's a good one to go by I love it I think by far my favorite way to have the deer


----------



## bobberbucket

Looking better!  Only one night for the next 9 might make it about freezing.

I can already hear them spudbars tap tap taping! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Glad to see the snow on the ground this morning instead of more rain.


----------



## brad crappie

A pic from the last dink fest out east! Did a walking , wading tour and I should of brought the boat!


----------



## brad crappie

Biggest crap was 9in , bottom line I did not find the bigums!! They were gettin caught there I hear!


----------



## bobberbucket

28 I like it better than 58! . I reckon I’ll got to work again since we be gots no ice to fish. (Sigh) 

Won’t be long now boys , I’ve got a feeling this hardwater season when it finally arrives will be one of our best! 

Ice dancing kitty thinks so too! 











,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> 28 I like it better than 58! . I reckon I’ll got to work again since we be gots no ice to fish. (Sigh)
> 
> Won’t be long now boys , I’ve got a feeling this hardwater season when it finally arrives will be one of our best!
> 
> Ice dancing kitty thinks so too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What the hell is wrong with you?????? Why would you put that up???????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> What the hell is wrong with you?????? Why would you put that up???????


It’s damn near Christmas and we ain’t got no ice and I’m still working maybe I’m starting to lose it a little bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> It’s damn near Christmas and we ain’t got no ice and I’m still working maybe I’m starting to lose it a little bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You lost it a long time ago buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You lost it a long time ago buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You lost it a long time ago buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I gotta agree with IHD on this one..........


----------



## Evinrude58

I don't think he ever had it.

On the good news front seen some skim ice at Nimmy today when I took the granddaughters fishing.


----------



## Fish2Win

Ice season isn’t happening!!! Meet me in Naples for some winter fishing.


----------



## Fish2Win

I’ll grab the bait and meet you on the beach.


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Ice season isn’t happening!!! Meet me in Naples for some winter fishing.


You better be working on the pink pig sticker 2.0! While you got your toes in the sand. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Also I can see your “ reef donkey” gut in the reflection of your glasses. Your gonna have to drop a few lbs before we hit the thin ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

bobberbucket said:


> Also I can see your “ reef donkey” gut in the reflection of your glasses. Your gonna have to drop a few lbs before we hit the thin ice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobberbucket said:


> Also I can see your “ reef donkey” gut in the reflection of your glasses. Your gonna have to drop a few lbs before we hit the thin ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakeL

Looks promising


----------



## bobberbucket

JakeL said:


> View attachment 480402
> 
> Looks promising


Looks like OSP with one guy fishing right in another’s lap! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Little colder than yesterday!  & I spy a night in the teens creeping in there. Looks like our days finally coming probably between Christmas & New Years that magic is gonna happen! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

It looks promising for nighttime lows buuut…it’s the daytime highs with the liquid that’s devastating…probably could of had a little “BB”hard water by now…PATIENCE


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m actually pretty chill maybe that’s the problem. 

I’m not dancing enough! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve also got some Facebook friends making me sick. With their truck all out on the ice fishing the heck out of Red lake right now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

It’s a sad morning BB, now is not the time. #browns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It’s a sad morning BB, now is not the time. #browns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s always nx year. And they will be even better!


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It’s a sad morning BB, now is not the time. #browns
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It would probably help if you picked a team that didn’t historically suck for the last 20 + years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> There’s always nx year. And they will be even better!


Baker is the future idc what anyone else says


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> It would probably help if you picked a team that didn’t historically suck for the last 20 + years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I pick my teams like I pick my buddies, you and the browns have a lot in common I guess!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I pick my teams like I pick my buddies, you and the browns have a lot in common I guess!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's kinda a low blow.


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I pick my teams like I pick my buddies, you and the browns have a lot in common I guess!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then you stay out of my sucky fishing spots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Well i guess we can be happy its official first day of winter!!


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Well i guess we can be happy its official first day of winter!!













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Go Steelers !!!


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Go Steelers !!!


No no Steelers we’re not gay. We just pick losers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## Bprice1031

crappieboo420 said:


> Go Steelers !!!


I agree crappieboo! Go Steelers!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I agree crappieboo! Go Steelers!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> No no Steelers we’re not gay. We just pick losers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Loser pride is what we do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice hounds! The weather sucks & it looks like Santa has betrayed us.

Here’s a little throw back fish porn. I remember this day well. Had the whole lake covered in 2.5-3” of slick sketchy boo boo ice all to myself lol! 

Those were the days I miss the most right now. 

Hopefully we get it going on in the new year! Wait what I meant to say was WE WILL ICE FISH IN THE NEW YEAR! 



, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Another ice scouting mission well found no weeds in a couple areas I fish so I did learn that plus I did find dink’s again another spot!!! Unreal lately but it’s fishing!!! Think the wind made the bite tough, moving bait to fast!! I did see ponds still frozen when I went east


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Another ice scouting mission well found no weeds in a couple areas I fish so I did learn that plus I did find dink’s again another spot!!! Unreal lately but it’s fishing!!! Think the wind made the bite tough, moving bait to fast!! I did see ponds still frozen when I went east


At least you’ve got time to scout. **** work has had on a chain so short. I’d be happy to be able to go catch a 4” patty gill right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> At least you’ve got time to scout. **** work has had on a chain so short. I’d be happy to be able to go catch a 4” patty gill right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My side work is over for now


----------



## bobberbucket

I been babysitting grown men for nearly 3 weeks. It’s been an irritating adjustment from working alone. 

Thankfully today’s my last day until after Christmas!. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Just watched the Fox 8 prediction for a steady 32* line and it should be more reliable starting with Happy New Year…it’s really not that far away to the North…for what it’s worth…still just a prediction


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Just watched the Fox 8 prediction for a steady 32* line and it should be more reliable starting with Happy New Year…it’s really not that far away to the North…for what it’s worth…still just a prediction


Good ole Melissa Mack  is gonna be on our side in the new year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber your privileged to have a job , lots of people can’t find any!!!😳😂 No help wanted signs any where🧐! Plus they are paying the lowest wages ever!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Bobber your privileged to have a job , lots of people can’t find any!!! No help wanted signs any where! Plus they are paying the lowest wages ever!!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning everybody! - It’s feeling good outside right now.  Unfortunately the forecast is like having a good night out & then waking up with Caitlyn Jenner.

I sure can’t wait until we start seeing entire weeks below freezing!  It’s taking it’s sweet time this season that’s for sure. I might have to find a more powerful ice dance!

 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

That’s pretty funny. I’m just glad that I’m married. It’s a confusing world out there now. Some of those bolt on parts are fairly real looking. In broad daylight you know it’s fake, but around closing time in a poorly lit bar you could end up in a predicament.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> That’s pretty funny. I’m just glad that I’m married. It’s a confusing world out there now. Some of those bolt on parts are fairly real looking. In broad daylight you know it’s fake, but around closing time in a poorly lit bar you could end up in a predicament.


X2 These youngsters are for sure living in situations Im glad I don’t have to take part in.

But I’m kinda jealous back in my day you actually had to go out spend money and make conversation. Now these folk got the tinder. & from what I’m told it removes a lot of the leg work going out & conversation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> X2 These youngsters are for sure living in situations Im glad I don’t have to take part in.
> 
> But I’m kinda jealous back in my day you actually had to go out spend money and make conversation. Now these folk got the tinder. & from what I’m told it removes a lot of the leg work going out & conversation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tinder was a beautiful thing a few years ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partlyable

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Tinder was a beautiful thing a few years ago
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s a lot like fishing. there are a lot of catfish, and camera manipulating to make ‘em look better than they are, but there are some trophy’s for sure!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

partlyable said:


> It’s a lot like fishing. there are a lot of catfish, and camera manipulating to make ‘em look better than they are, but there are some trophy’s for sure!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A 20 year old Bigeyurk25 AKA ([mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] ) . educated me on tinder while ice fishing . My mind was blown my generation didn’t have smartphones we had pagers and pay phones , big brick cell phones eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’d like to start a petition: 

Bring back Bigyurk25. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Id like ice


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy Christmas Eve freeze buddies! - This weather well it sucks! . 

I was gonna leave some cookies & bourbon out for Santa tonight. But since he stiffed us on the ice I’m drinking it myself.  

Its a good night for a new Christmas Carol “ Daddy’s out back jack lighting Santa’s reindeer for not bringing us ice on Christmas Eve. 

Now Santa’s riding the greyhound back to the North Pole.” 


I’m still holding out hope in Ice for Kwanzaa. . 

If not We WILL ICE FISH IN 2022! 












, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Happy Christmas Eve freeze buddies! - This weather well it sucks! .
> 
> I was gonna leave some cookies & bourbon out for Santa tonight. But since he stiffed us on the ice I’m drinking it myself.
> 
> Its a good night for a new Christmas Carol “ Daddy’s out back jack lighting Santa’s reindeer for not bringing us ice on Christmas Eve.
> 
> Now Santa’s riding the greyhound back to the North Pole.”
> 
> 
> I’m still holding out hope in Ice for Kwanzaa. .
> 
> If not We WILL ICE FISH IN 2022!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm surprised you'd even think about leaving bourbon out for the Big Guy??? Have a safe holiday ya'll!


----------



## viking

Happy holidays to all you OGF'ERS out there may your hits be plentiful, and your stringers be full in this coming year of 2022


----------



## threeten

Bprice1031 said:


> I'm surprised you'd even think about leaving bourbon out for the Big Guy??? Have a safe holiday ya'll!


How’d you think he stays so jolly?
But a bus ride and some jerky would make me jolly!
Stay jolly my friends and have a merry Christmas and a safe new year!!


----------



## cement569

well ive held out to give my ice prediction for the season. im guessing the second week of january. i never liked ice before christmas because we always seem to have a warm up over the holidays and the ice takes a beating and then we sit and wait for re freeze...so merry christmas enjoy the holidays with family and friends...and get your ice gear in order


----------



## bobberbucket

Merry Christmas to all! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

cement569 said:


> well ive held out to give my ice prediction for the season. im guessing the second week of january. i never liked ice before christmas because we always seem to have a warm up over the holidays and the ice takes a beating and then we sit and wait for re freeze...so merry christmas enjoy the holidays with family and friends...and get your ice gear in order


I agree, I’m backing up my prediction a week. Forecast starting to get better again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Merry Christmas to u ice goons!! All I want for Christmas is slabs and bulls for everyone for those of us who practice good fishing ethics!! U need dink’s that grow to slabs and bulls but we don’t need dink’s that don’t grow!! 🇺🇸👍


----------



## brad crappie

Southend of Chautauqua has skim ice in Burtis bay but to bad they killed the weeds and now the fishing blows!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> Southend of Chautauqua has skim ice in Burtis bay but to bad they killed the weeds and now the fishing blows!!!


Let me know when it’s ready. I’m bringing the syndicate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

It won’t be much longer now 🎣🤞🧊


----------



## One guy and a boat

Merry Christmas to all you icers. Praying for ice & a better 2022. 

Kip


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## set-the-drag

Whiskey is the only way to make it through


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freezy fishers! - I hope everyone had a great holiday. I know I did. Santa brought me the vacuum sealer I been wanting. 

I see the weather still sucks but Wednesday night we turn the corner! . In all actuality if we could get just a little colder a little sooner…. Those weekend & early next week temps would be prime for a little spud / scout / ice fishing adventure! 

I’m certain that a few shallow well known haunts & a few not so well known will be getting very close to fishable. 

Especially if we can get into some single digits. But a few nights in the teens with days in the 20s have produced before in select locations that I will be keeping an eye on. 

I see positive vibes thick ish ice & lips on hooks in our near future! 

Won’t be long now fellas bet on it! 



,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

READY & WAITING


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning freezy fishers! - I hope everyone had a great holiday. I know I did. Santa brought me the vacuum sealer I been wanting.
> 
> I see the weather still sucks but Wednesday night we turn the corner! . In all actuality if we could get just a little colder a little sooner…. Those weekend & early next week temps would be prime for a little spud / scout / ice fishing adventure!
> 
> I’m certain that a few shallow well known haunts & a few not so well known will be getting very close to fishable.
> 
> Especially if we can get into some single digits. But a few nights in the teens with days in the 20s have produced before in select locations that I will be keeping an eye on.
> 
> I see positive vibes thick ish ice & lips on hooks in our near future!
> 
> Won’t be long now fellas bet on it!
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get into too much bourbon last night Dave? You're running a little late this morning.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Did you get into too much bourbon last night Dave? You're running a little late this morning.


Actually abstained from drinking last night. I just ate good & slept better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I didn’t abstain last night but I’m up and ready to rock, headed to the lake soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I didn’t abstain last night but I’m up and ready to rock, headed to the lake soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You headed back to dink city of the east? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> You headed back to dink city of the east?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but on the boat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Yes but on the boat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Do it up. You might find a few stragglers “TheCaptain “ didn’t get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I hear the freeze ah coming it’s right around the bend & we won’t see the sunshine until I don’t know when. I’m stuck in NEO the lakes gonna freeze up tight.  & North wind keeps ah blowing with no end in sight.




(Sigh). Off to work I go……





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

After at trip to the gas stations in all that sleet. Screw work Im staying home. 🥸


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

This week's vacation is a total bust for me. Planned on being on the ice every day, but got nixed thanks to Mother Nature. 

May take a ride around PLX just to find some pubic access points.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> This week's vacation is a total bust for me. Planned on being on the ice every day, but got nixed thanks to Mother Nature.
> 
> May take a ride around PLX just to find some pubic access points.


I figured you knew them all by now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

All I can say fellas is this weather sucks, we need some ice soon before I lose my mind.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ

Next Monday is looking good. Low of 18 and below freezing all day.


----------



## John Boat

kit carson said:


> All I can say fellas is this weather sucks, we need some ice soon before I lose my mind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Personally, I’m enjoying myself on Milton soft water and a friend is having a ball in Erie!!! Put s boat in somewhere til ice. 🤔


----------



## Monark22

Gonna be awhile….😬


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Monark22 said:


> Gonna be awhile….


Quiet down Monark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

if the browns cant beat the steelers by at least 10 like fastwater said they better fold thier tent. big ben is about 10.000 miles past his prime, he shouldnt even be on the field playing


----------



## crappieboo420

cement569 said:


> if the browns cant beat the steelers by at least 10 like fastwater said they better fold thier tent. big ben is about 10.000 miles past his prime, he shouldnt even be on the field playing


Atleast he didn’t throw 4 picks. Big bens last game at Hines field and it’s on a Monday night that place will be rocking


----------



## cement569

whoops wrong forum...my bad


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

crappieboo420 said:


> Atleast he didn’t throw 4 picks. Big bens last game at Hines field and it’s on a Monday night that place will be rocking


Fastwater, how did you say you can mute/block someone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten

cement569 said:


> if the browns cant beat the steelers by at least 10 like fastwater said they better fold thier tent. big ben is about 10.000 miles past his prime, he shouldnt even be on the field playing


I kinda like the way he’s been playing!! Haha
I only like two teams….. the Browns and whoever’s playing schittsburg!


----------



## bobberbucket

John Boat said:


> Personally, I’m enjoying myself on Milton soft water and a friend is having a ball in Erie!!! Put s boat in somewhere til ice.
> View attachment 480695
> 
> View attachment 480696


Even though I hate the current iceless situation. I in no way can cast any hate towards your awesome situation. 
I always see your boat when I’m headed out 76 & I say to myself “JB really has a great thing going there” . 

I’m also a huge fan of the clever timing in which you start reporting. I know what it would be if you were reporting those catches with the water up. 

Oh & the sun photography top notch stuff. I look forward to your reports every day!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice studs! - our current situation is what it is. I know for certain our day is coming & when it gets here all our waiting will be forgotten. 

Then it’ll be greed, deception, bickering, my spot, my fish, go find your own fish, can I get an ice report, Go drill a hole , gps numbers, lakelice, lot lurkers, spot busters , dinks on ice , trash on ice & all that jazz. 

And let’s not forget SAFETY SAFETY SAFETY! Spuds, spikes picks ,rope , flotation. Ect.. .EVERY DAY! 

Oh an let’s not forget those couch captains that won’t fish less than 6” are gonna show up. Spouting their knowledge. 

Sorry boys I’m feeling a little ornery. I’ve been up since midnight . I had to (Not wanted to had to) get the jab yesterday.  . And the side effects are whopping me good. It was either the jab or pass on an opportunity that may never be available to me again. 

So here I am not going to work again today. I don’t hate that part lol.  

BRING ON THE FREEZE! 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

bobberbucket said:


> Even though I hate the current iceless situation. I in no way can cast any hate towards your awesome situation.
> I always see your boat when I’m headed out 76 & I say to myself “JB really has a great thing going there” .
> 
> I’m also a huge fan of the clever timing in which you start reporting. I know what it would be if you were reporting those catches with the water up.
> 
> Oh & the sun photography top notch stuff. I look forward to your reports every day!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likewise, all of the ice fanatics with their posts keep me entertained all winter. Your stint on the rock last year was very creative and I’d bet challenging for freshwater. 😜


----------



## fastwater

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Fastwater, how did you say you can mute/block someone?
> [/QUOTE
> 
> But If'n you do that, that will be one less person to argue with.
> 
> 
> 
> John Boat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise, all of the ice fanatics with their posts keep me entertained all winter. *Your stint on the rock last year was very creative and I’d bet challenging for freshwater. 😜*
> 
> 
> 
> He was actually a stellar guest on the rock.
> Got promoted to head ice safety inspector as well as taking home first place in the rocks elite annual gourmet Ramen noodle cook off competition.
Click to expand...


----------



## bobberbucket

I love it when you drop in FW! 

Especially when we’re behaving ourselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Thanks BB!
Always a pleasure reading the thread.
Far as cold weather for ice...extended forecast looks like colder weather coming shortly.
Just in time for ml'er season.
Hoping you guys can get out shortly


----------



## bobberbucket

That’s great news!

ICE ICE BABY! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Let’s bring those 3 warmers days down and we will for sure be in business!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Ice scouting mission yesterday best day with size in 3-4 trips! If I kept fish would of had a good mess! Craps up to 11in , gills up to 8in , perch up to 10-11


----------



## icebucketjohn

Tuesday 22/28/21
...Just drove around Nimisila.

NO ICE !!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fans! - Wow that’s some roller coaster weather we have ahead of us. It’s almost like a battle of good & evil. Warm cold warm cold warm cold on & on. 

Hopefully things come together rapidly in the new year.. 

I suspect we will have the iciest February in history! Especially knowing that I’ll be tied up unable to fish most of the month. (Sigh) But it’s gonna worth it. 

Think I’m gonna play hooky again today. Still feeling the after effects of the jab. Not nearly as bad but enough that I’m not interested in spending all day outdoors with temperatures in the 40s. 

Now is the time if you are without safety equipment to get yourself together. There’s lots of expensive equipment out there to save your life & there’s plenty of less expensive options. 

Like this kit for example. It’s not much but it’s enough to get you started. 










, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

DON'T EVEN THINK OF VENTURING ONTO EARLY SEASON ICE WITHOUT SAFETY GEAR .... AND A PARTNER!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> DON'T EVEN THINK OF VENTURING ONTO EARLY SEASON ICE WITHOUT SAFETY GEAR .... AND A PARTNER!!!!!!!!


X2 Helps to have a rope with someone on the other end. Even though my shadow has been my partner on many ice adventures early & late. It’s not something I’d ever recommend to anyone. 

You & your partner can both end up in the drink and die just the same. No Ice is safe ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Better yet if you really want to help minimize your chances of taking a swim. WAIT FOR AT LEAST 4” . 

If you can go with someone who knows. & go where there are lots of other people ice fishing. Community holes . OSP, any lake side public parking lot or boat ramp with a bunch of cars and a bunch of shacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Since we’re having a safety session this morning.










Pro tip: If your out fishing alone on two . This could be you. 



, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hurry up weather the oldman is getting restless, lol
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

2x Kit


----------



## set-the-drag

I think mother nature is mistaken ohio foe the Pacific NW


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




















Winner winner congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats big E!! You did the one grand post with a hot pocket heating up…monumental!! LOL LOL


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> Congrats big E!! You did the one grand post with a hot pocket heating up…monumental!! LOL LOL


Oh I knew what I was doing! Had to make it a good one and well, a hot pocket on a buddy heater? Hard to beat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Love the IHD deluxe hot pocket ice oven! When i saw that i instantly looked into how i could roast up some brats on the heater


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

set-the-drag said:


> Love the IHD deluxe hot pocket ice oven! When i saw that i instantly looked into how i could roast up some brats on the heater


Same way I cook everything. Look at the pic. Pull the guard off the front. Turn it 180° and put the bottom pegs in the top. Then it sits straight out. I’ve done a lot on there like that. Best item yet is bacon Mac n cheese balls. Kit can attest to those. DEADLY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ve cooked a lot of hot pockets & venison on my buddy with the grate flipped for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mach1cj

Back when I was a pup, we had "real winters". '77-'78


----------



## Evinrude58

My grandson and I reheated pizza last year a couple times on my Buddy heater.


----------



## kit carson

BACON MAC AND CHEESE BALLS WAS THE BOMB  

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

mach1cj said:


> Back when I was a pup, we had "real winters". '77-'78
> View attachment 480772


Awesome throwback! Love the sign. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice hounds! - Would you just look at those forecasted lows! They can cry about it if they want to. But it’s about to go down anyways! . 

That’s right Northeast Ohio ice fishing is about to be going in some of those old familiar places.  

Keep an eye on those shallow protected bays. And watch the forums cause there might be some action getting posted end of next week! 

It’s a good time to double triple quadruple check your gear. & a good time to hit some of your local bait stores and stock up on necessities. Pinmins, jigging raps, spoons, pimples, tungsten jigs, lantern mantles propane tanks, plastics, etc… 



Listen closely  Can you hear the sound of those tarps going on them bass boats? I can . 

I reckon I’ll go to work today. Since I’m back to feeling my normal dusty old self.  












,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Another good thing to pick up if you see one. Ive seen them online as cheap as 19.99. A throwable rescue bag with 70 ft of rope might come in handy out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Horrible news guys...... Melissa Mack has left fox 8


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Horrible news guys...... Melissa Mack has left fox 8


Shes too hot for local tv! I’ll still keep her poster above my bed. If she ever starts an only fans shut up an take my money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel

second week of january, our prayers will be answered....🙏


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Shes too hot for local tv! I’ll still keep her poster above my bed. If she ever starts an only fans shut up an take my money!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Idk Natalie herbig is a smoke show!!! Id drink her bath water 🤪


----------



## cement569

wow dude, thats pretty hardcore. im not sure id drink it but i would sure run it for her lol


----------



## set-the-drag

Yeah im weird like that 🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> wow dude, thats pretty hardcore. im not sure id drink it but i would sure run it for her lol


There’s plenty of room around the tub. Bring your straw! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> There’s plenty of room around the tub. Bring your straw!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that was funny!!!!! 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD




----------



## Bprice1031

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> View attachment 480806


I wish I could like this about 10000 times more!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice thugz! - Sure looks like the new year is gonna be good to us! . Next Friday & Saturday we might be toting spuds. . 

I know for sure myself & the rest of the syndicate will be keeping close watch over our favorite puddles. And when the opportunity arises to blaze a trail a trail will be blazed. 

Get them tarps ready for them bass boats & bust out your favorite Bill Dance reruns. Cause it’s fixing to be ICY for awhile!

We still have a little ways to go before we reach 4”. Even though there will be some of us out before hand. I’d suggest waiting if you don’t really know then don’t go! . 

Just because you may see some of us fishing undisclosed bodies of water doesn’t mean you can ride any berg you see. 

And of course proper safety gear. SPUDS, SPIKES, PICKS, ROPE, FLOATATION,! 

We’re close now boys keep the faith! . 

I hope all you ice hounds have a safe & happy new year! 



, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappiedude

I can't wait to see the reports and pics to start rolling in from our brothers in the frozen north. 
Everyone be safe up there.


----------



## brad crappie

Pre icefishing with fish to win! Lots of good gills up to 8.5 , craps were up to 11 but most were 8-9in , and the prize of the excursion were the Erie golds! Not sure how many he kept! Only one pic I took


----------



## brad crappie

All gills went back and he we did keep some craps! As always we help preserve the fishery!


----------



## Bprice1031

brad crappie said:


> All gills went back and he we did keep some craps! As always we help preserve the fishery!


My wife and I had the best day of fishing this year today. I let the 9" bull redear go back and swim for another day. Between the two of us we probably racked up about 40 to 50 crappie, 6 gills, 2 ditch pickles, and one perch. For me everything came on a 1/64 Oz jig with a Bobby garland Itty bitty swimmer under a bobber between 3 to 5 feet deep. The wife went for the minnows today under a bobber at the same depths. The bite seemed to go deeper when the sun was out and shinning. All the crappie caught today were between 9 and 12 inches. We did bring home about 16 crappie today for dinner tomorrow and one other day later this year. All I know is the lake we fished today will have a healthy population of crappie in the future. Couple pictures from today.


----------



## set-the-drag

Hey Dave..... Hate to say it but i told you so. 
No worries we didn't have money on it 😉


----------



## set-the-drag

Sucks. Winter is shifting later every year it seems. Beginning of February is going to be a 2 week polar blast i bet. Till then it's going to unfortunately be this yo yo BS but i think we'll be walking next week in some spots. Happy New Year y'all


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Sucks. Winter is shifting later every year it seems. Beginning of February is going to be a 2 week polar blast i bet. Till then it's going to unfortunately be this yo yo BS but i think we'll be walking next week in some spots. Happy New Year y'all


I guess we’ll just have sip on some bath water  & wait! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> My wife and I had the best day of fishing this year today. I let the 9" bull redear go back and swim for another day. Between the two of us we probably racked up about 40 to 50 crappie, 6 gills, 2 ditch pickles, and one perch. For me everything came on a 1/64 Oz jig with a Bobby garland Itty bitty swimmer under a bobber between 3 to 5 feet deep. The wife went for the minnows today under a bobber at the same depths. The bite seemed to go deeper when the sun was out and shinning. All the crappie caught today were between 9 and 12 inches. We did bring home about 16 crappie today for dinner tomorrow and one other day later this year. All I know is the lake we fished today will have a healthy population of crappie in the future. Couple pictures from today.
> View attachment 480870
> 
> View attachment 480871
> View attachment 480872




Hells yes. Nice work Bill! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Back at ya BB!
And the same to all the hardwater clan.
Be safe out there...


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning everyone! - Things are looking ICY here in 2022! . 

Check out that forecast we’re going ICE FISHING!!!!!. 

If the forecast holds true it’s very likely there will be boots on ice & spuds tapping as early as Thursday! Most likely Friday though & who knows maybe there will even be an ice fishing report this week. 

Remember the only way to know true thickness is to check your own ice! Fishing on ice less than 4” is gambling & risky business honestly just an all around bad idea. 

With that being said….. i know for certain some of us will be out fishing 2-3.5”. of black ice . Remember to take a partner let others know where you are going to fish & when you plan to return. 

As always do not venture onto the ice without the proper equipment. SPUDS, SPIKES ROPE , & PiCKS at the bare minimum. 

The time is upon us boys! Let’s have 8 or more weeks of safe & productive ice fishing adventures! 

Best of luck to all the ice enthusiasts in the near future! 

Positive vibes, Dry legs, & Lips on hooks! . 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

And a HAPPY NEW YEAR to all of the “ice rats “…but most of all I’m wishing and praying for all of you to be safe and am looking forward to meeting a lot of you…remember unnecessary chances are just that…unnecessary…looking forward to some chunky gills and yellow rings…the crappies are yours…have at it


----------



## RJH68

I couldn’t take it any longer, busted out the tip up and screwed it to the dock, randomly catching fish from the couch.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much of that kraut did you cook?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> How much of that kraut did you cook?


2 quarts in the slow cooker with ribs. It was banging! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - It’s about to go down!  I fully expect to bust out my spud bar & put my boots on some ice this week! Might even get to fire up the vex if conditions allow. Hopefully work doesn’t screw this up for me. 

Oh hell I’ll call off! 

Guessing by next Tuesday my foot prints likely won’t be the only ones.  

Please remember If your gonna be checking ice conditions & or fishing the early ice. Have your safety gear a partner & a plan. 

SPUD, SPIKES, PICKS, ROPE, or stay on the shore. 




, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Definitely right around the corner!


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> Definitely right around the corner!


I’m sure we will be surveying some of the same scenery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Definitely. It's looking like I won't be in the mix for first on first ice but I'm positive there will be enough when I get back from a little 4day weekend in MI. Hopefully gonna run into some fat gills.


----------



## swone

Word on the street is that Snoop Bobbybob is stuck at his jobbyjob? It’s gonna be extremely interesting to see how that plays out when the first pictures are posted and you are working overtime. Mmhmm. I don’t think there’s going to be much competition for Hater of the Year.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Word on the street is that Snoop Bobbybob is stuck at his jobbyjob? It’s gonna be extremely interesting to see how that plays out when the first pictures are posted and you are working overtime. Mmhmm. I don’t think there’s going to be much competition for Hater of the Year.


You missed the part where I said I’d be calling off for first Ice essay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> Word on the street is that Snoop Bobbybob is stuck at his jobbyjob? It’s gonna be extremely interesting to see how that plays out when the first pictures are posted and you are working overtime. Mmhmm. I don’t think there’s going to be much competition for Hater of the Year.


I think you just got called out there BB by swone?


----------



## swone

Indeed, we have a long history of giving each other a hard time because on hard water hard feelings can lead to a hard strike. The psychic distress flows easily down through the holes and excitement in the fish is inevitable. Pure science.


----------



## Bprice1031

swone said:


> Indeed, we have a long history of giving each other a hard time because on hard water hard feelings can lead to a hard strike. The psychic distress flows easily down through the holes and excitement in the fish is inevitable. Pure science.


Thank you all wise and knowing Swone for the explanation. It all makes perfect sense and all is right in the world now. Let the insults and call outs continue.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Thank you all wise and knowing Swone for the explanation. It all makes perfect sense and all is right in the world now. Let the insults and call outs continue.











70 N Howard St






maps.apple.com





Don’t tell anyone this is [mention]swone [/mention] ‘s Top secret fishing hole. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Every time I peek at the weather it gets better & better. Better bungee them tarps on the bass boats down really good cause they gonna be under them for awhile! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bang bang  our time is rapidly approaching! . I’m hoping that those warmer days turn a little colder to speed things up a bit. But it’s still look like there gonna be some places worth a peak later in the week. 

I reckon I better go to work today. Im already feeling sick later this week. (cough cough  ). 











, 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Lookin' better out there!!


----------



## brad crappie

That ice covid variant I hear is coming


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

I walked outside this morning and swore i heard Vexilars chirpin.


----------



## swone

That’s the sound of victory


----------



## johnboy111711

I'm back after 2 weeks off from winter break. zero interest in reading 2 weeks of posts to get caught up. anyone want to summarize for me?


----------



## kit carson

Going crazy and patiently waiting for ice

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

My mushroom block is growing faster than the ice...






at least i got something to look forward to


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - Still looking good for some ice fishing vey SOON! . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Anybody check old state park today?

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Skivvyskiv said:


> Anybody check old state park today?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Yeah still old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Up here in Michigan just check our 26 acre lake we have access to. We got 3 to 4ins of good ice. We are only a hour over the state line


----------



## partlyable

I drove past silver lake on my way to the store and it was 90 percent iced over other than where the geese were. Hopefully everything that skimmed does not melt with the 40 tomorrow and we should really build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> Up here in Michigan just check our 26 acre lake we have access to. We got 3 to 4ins of good ice. We are only a hour over the state line


Let the syndicate know where we are headed this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

We are at Mandon Lake but as you see from the map there are lakes everywhere


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn there is a lot of Lakes around there. My uncle used to live in that area i didn't know there was so much water! Cool lakes to i can't remember which one thy lived by but it was a nice place


----------



## loomis82

Theres a lot more around especially east and west. You could ice fish a new one every day and still not hit all of them. Maceday Lake you can jig up lake trout at its like 130ft.


----------



## brad crappie

I think am heading to ny


----------



## kit carson

Hows the walleye fishing around you 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

You can get some. It's not crazy though. Tons of pike and panfish


----------



## kit carson

Appreciate the info, didn't know if they stocked any of the lake around you with walleye. Looks like you have a awesome area with plenty of water to explore.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Just got off osp skivvy!! Ice is thin in some spots but the gills are hungry. Wear your float suit when you check it plz. All on hair jigs


----------



## bobberbucket

Fish2Win said:


> Just got off osp skivvy!! Ice is thin in some spots but the gills are hungry. Wear your float suit when you check it plz. All on hair jigs


Look at that fat boy on the dock recovering from his polar swim! I think he was talking all crazy an stuff at that time. 

“Just grab the electronics and leave the rest of that **** “. Luckily I weigh as much as a seagull.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies! - Sunday looks wack but everything else is beginning to look a lot like ice fishing. I saw several glassed over ponds and some skimmy ponds that never thawed out yesterday. 

I’m starting to go nuts! . All this worky & no fishing is garbage! Now i know why everyone was always hating. Im feeling salty about people getting to go check I haven’t even had time to check. 

Alright enough negativity! SOON we shall head out across frozen waters spud bars in hand. 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning freeze buddies! - Sunday looks wack but everything else is beginning to look a lot like ice fishing. I saw several glassed over ponds and some skimmy ponds that never thawed out yesterday.
> 
> I’m starting to go nuts! . All this worky & no fishing is garbage! Now i know why everyone was always hating. Im feeling salty about people getting to go check I haven’t even had time to check.
> 
> Alright enough negativity! SOON we shall head out across frozen waters spud bars in hand.
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I told you work sucks!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Yea works sucks, that is why I don't work and just fish.


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea works sucks, that is why I don't work and just fish.


Shut up you lucky ba$€ard!


Just kidding good for you!


----------



## set-the-drag

Evinrude58 said:


> Yea works sucks, that is why I don't work and just fish.


I'm thinking about going down that path. Doing and dealing with the same s#!t every day is wearing on me. Now if that every day rhing was fishing id be in heaven


----------



## OptOutside440

How soon before Punderson is iced over?


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning friends of the freeze! - It’s feeling glorious outside this morning! I can hear the ice thickening up already! 

I was hoping to go survey the scenery today. But I’m still caught up in them work chains. . I’ll bet after that wind quit them shallow bays started getting stiff. 

I know I saw some protected waters that have been iced over for 2 days. Too bad it’s private property cause they would likely be worth a poke with the spud today. 

I know we’re all chomping at the bit to get out & hopefully that happens for someone soon  Hopefully ME! . But I don’t know things are crazy different for me this year. I know I’ll be on the water but how much time I’ll get to spend is another story. 

Best of luck to those whom I know will be put spying on our favorite shallow bays. I hope someone finds something getting close. It’s killing me not to be out hunting that first ice right now! 





, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

I ended the year on a crappie note....










I can't believe I didn't have the spud in my vehicle yet. Shame shame shame!
I saw some ice that looked like it needed a good pokin'. 
I used what was available......Nearest stick. The stick was weak....The ice was STRONG. Well....it was stronger than I had anticipated. A few kicks and the testing was concluded. 

I'm putting the spud, life jacket, and picks in the vehicle today. 

Come on Winter!!! Lets do this


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> I ended the year on a crappie note....
> View attachment 481116
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I didn't have the spud in my vehicle yet. Shame shame shame!
> I saw some ice that looked like it needed a good pokin'.
> I used what was available......Nearest stick. The stick was weak....The ice was STRONG. Well....it was stronger than I had anticipated. A few kicks and the testing was concluded.
> 
> I'm putting the spud, life jacket, and picks in the vehicle today.
> 
> Come on Winter!!! Lets do this


Stay safe out there poking around. & Do it up!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

I got a few stops to fish this weekend as long as the snow stays off. It's locked up


----------



## flyphisherman

......................


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore: Ticknor Rd Boat Launch Thursday 1/6/2022 10am.


----------



## brad crappie

Am hearing that moggy is gettin back to the glory days 70s and 80s


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> Am hearing that moggy is gettin back to the glory days 70s and 80s


Go get um tiger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore East End at Palm & Saxe Rd is locked up.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> Mogadore East End at Palm & Saxe Rd is locked up.


If a muskrat can walk it so can I! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

My brother said his pond is 2" and he was gingerly walking it without a fall through. Looks like ill be walking on water this weekend👨‍🦯


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s just beautiful outside!  

I’ve heard tales & even saw a sketchy video of an ice walk yesterday at a well known shallow lake. I’m sure there will be more investigations today. 

Positive vibes to those out there checking! I really wish I could be there too! Don’t forget that safety gear. 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'm working the Ladue area today., will check the ice at the Washington St Boat Launch & the Rt 44 Boat Launch.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It’s just beautiful outside!
> 
> I’ve heard tales & even saw a sketchy video of an ice walk yesterday at a well known shallow lake. I’m sure there will be more investigations today.
> 
> Positive vibes to those out there checking! I really wish I could be there too! Don’t forget that safety gear.
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm thinking there may be some ice fish porn showing up today.................


----------



## Bass knuckles

Oh baby! Lake in my back yard froze solid


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Oh baby! Lake in my back yard froze solid





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiker

bobberbucket said:


> If a muskrat can walk it so can I!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good luck with that BB...LMAO 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

@viking
Jimbo, that you?


----------



## kit carson

On my way bass knuckles, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

As of 9:40am Friday morning, LADUE IS WIDE OPEN


----------



## brad crappie

icebucketjohn said:


> As of 9:40am Friday morning, LADUE IS WIDE OPEN


To much wind


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

icebucketjohn said:


> As of 9:40am Friday morning, LADUE IS WIDE OPEN


Drove by Walborn and Deer Creek yesterday. Walborn was pretty much wide open, Main part of deer creek was open, but some of the bays were starting to lock up.


----------



## Bass knuckles

kit carson said:


> On my way bass knuckles, lol!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Bring Ol muskrat bucket. He can be the test while me you and ihd eat hot pockets in the window!


----------



## dlancy

Looking great out there today fellas! All the ice gear will be packed up in the truck this evening. Currently, I’m living up in Aurora as the new house is being remodeled and I have some private spots up this way that have been locked in for a few days now I’ll be checking out (Swone knows what I’m talking about). Hopefully will be walking on water this weekend somewhere depending on conditions. I’ll report back what I find and hopefully some ice porn! Like many of you, nothing gets me more pumped than to get out on the ice. Hoping to hear from and see you guys soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Bring Ol muskrat bucket. He can be the test while me you and ihd eat hot pockets in the window!


I’m in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m in
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did ya check Stewart?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Did ya check Stewart?


I will this evening after work. I found 1-1.5” at the place I checked last night. That’s probably over 2 at this point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Did ya check Stewart?


Step2 prob 3/4 locked. Big open water pocket in the middle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

icebucketjohn said:


> As of 9:40am Friday morning, LADUE IS WIDE OPEN


Did you check the south end?


----------



## loomis82

Any guys that live close to Michigan its worth the drive to Fishing Expo in Novi. Probably the best show around so much icefishing gear you would crap your pants and good deals. I'm going Saturday and will try to remember to take some pics


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Bring Ol muskrat bucket. He can be the test while me you and ihd eat hot pockets in the window!


I’m stuck at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Old state park is still not fully frozen
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

South & West End of Ladue has partial skim ice


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 481183


Friend of yours? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Just drove past some lakes up here on the way home from work and guys are out! I won't be able to get out until next weekend unfortunately. With these upcoming temps well have a damn foot of ice by next weekend


----------



## bobberbucket

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> @viking
> Jimbo, that you?
> View attachment 481164


That’s [mention]Evinrude58 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

loomis82 said:


> Just drove past some lakes up here on the way home from work and guys are out! I won't be able to get out until next weekend unfortunately. With these upcoming temps well have a damn foot of ice by next weekend
> View attachment 481188


Good god loomis what kinda smut are you watching!!! Fboy island!!!! Going to get bobber all hot and bothered🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Good god loomis what kinda smut are you watching!!! Fboy island!!!! Going to get bobber all hot and bothered


He had my full attention at foot of ice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

bobberbucket said:


> He had my full attention at foot of ice!
> 
> Edit : I just saw the add
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evinrude58

Scouted Nimmy today. 90-95% open.The bay south of Main st ramp was mostly open. Did not check Pizza Bay, Campground is froze over to the little island but shore ice was not good. Threw a big branch about 15 feet up in the air. Came down about 25 feet out and punched through. So Nimmy is not ready.


----------



## CHOPIQ

A few foolhardy fishermen were on the ice at Indian lake today. One took a bath.


----------



## loomis82

Lol didn't even notice the ad lmao


----------



## allwayzfishin

Early bird gets the worm... about to do a gear check and hit the road to do some scouting. Will report back later with some fish porn


----------



## bobberbucket

Well hotdog!! Would you look at that. It’s definitely making some Ice ice baby out there right now! 

I’ve seen and heard some great ice growth reports & field observations. Big thanks to everyone (Especially them syndicate boys you know who you are). For keeping me in the loop even though my situation isn’t allowing me to be out there 1st hand right now. 

I’ve got a feeling today might be a couple holes poked & some fish caught by someone. Not me though ugh . 

Please if your going to venture out on the slick & hard today. Make sure you are toting the safety gear & a partner. SPUD, SPIKES, PICKS, ROPE at the minimum. I don’t wanna see anyone from our family here on the news. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes , dry legs & lips on hooks! 




, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Early bird gets the worm... about to do a gear check and hit the road to do some scouting. Will report back later with some fish porn


Get it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

Hey just went over ladue on 422. 100% locked going towards 44. 80% ice going towards the dam. Good news for you guys

Kip


----------



## CHOPIQ

A few shanties on the ice at Indian. A buddy just drove by and took a picture.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Took a drive with the boy down to Zeppernick. Figured it might of been decent being down in the gully blocked from a lot of the wind we've been dealing with. Checked a few spots. 1-2 wacks with the spud and was through. I think ill just stay home this weekend and drink my sorrows away.


----------



## set-the-drag

CHOPIQ said:


> A few shanties on the ice at Indian. A buddy just drove by and took a picture.
> View attachment 481219


Awful close together for fresh thin ice!


----------



## REEL GRIP

Here is Ice-Hole-Destroyer checkin it out at Moggy.
3-4 at Palm, and 2-3 at Con















gress Lake Rd.


----------



## allwayzfishin

I'm on...doing good on some nice gills..man it feels good to be walking on water again!


----------



## flyphisherman

dinkfest in sketchyville for me


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

So who got to palm before me and did this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Im sure it was some skinny feller😉


----------



## bobberbucket

Good stuff everyone!!!. Love the fresh ice porn! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Lost a big ole bass at the hole... probably 4bler. I'm definitely rusty landing Biggins on this Lil whipping stick lol.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Finally landed a pretty good size ditch pickle lol. Maybe a 3 pounder. 17" in length


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 481239
> 
> Finally landed a pretty good size ditch pickle lol. Maybe a 3 pounder. 17" in length


How’s your ice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Like 2" of black ice with 3" of snow. Shoreline is crappy tho.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Somebody took a swim at veterans park today. Hopefully they got out ok


----------



## icebucketjohn

Saturday 8am. Just heard Moggy CLR is locked, but only 1".
Give it a lil more time guys.


----------



## fishwithsons

2” of clear black in the back of Ticknor. If I was willing to risk the swim, I may have tried it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

All this rain coming our way is either going to be a blessing or a curse. Hopefully what we got for ice holds up.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Spud..spud...spud...it definitely saves me from taking an ice bath. Also knowing the physics of the ice, such as thickness, color and density. I'm 210lbs..I was out in what I thought was safe for me..and only me. I'm concerned now about guys getting antsy and just thinking because they can stand on it that it's safe to go walking around. Well... early/late ice is no joke. Play it safe fellas and make or buy a spud bar, where your picks, and learn ice quality before you decide to head out this early. To be honest. I should have waited...so I'm just gonna organize my tackle, and get things in order tomorrow and be patient. I'm thinking by Thursday or Friday...most wind/sun sheltered areas will have 4-5" of decent ice if the snow doesn't fall. If anyone decides to head out on the thin ice, please rethink it. It's not ready yet.


----------



## kit carson

Well said allayz

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Well looks like I'm going to make it out tomorrow after all. Taking my 8yr old daughter for her first time ice fishing. Gonna set some tip ups for some toothy critters and go for some gills. More worried about her having fun want to keep her interested in it.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> Well looks like I'm going to make it out tomorrow after all. Taking my 8yr old daughter for her first time ice fishing. Gonna set some tip ups for some toothy critters and go for some gills. More worried about her having fun want to keep her interested in it.
> View attachment 481258


We will be in the Brooklyn area if you’re around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Good luck! We'll be at long lake down the street from my house for this trip


----------



## Workingman

IHD, if your near Brooklyn, you gotta stop in knutson's! You probably know that. My sis and bil live just up the road from there. Love that store! So much ice gear. What lakes are you hitting? Good luck up there


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Workingman said:


> IHD, if your near Brooklyn, you gotta stop in knutson's! You probably know that. My sis and bil live just up the road from there. Love that store! So much ice gear. What lakes are you hitting? Good luck up there


Looking like wamplers at the moment. Need some minnows. I know they don’t open till 8 but that may be a stop for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

So many lakes up there! It's hard to commit!


----------



## loomis82

Id skip wamplers and head to clark lake!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> Id skip wamplers and head to clark lake!


I’ll talk to the boys in the morning and see what they want to do, I trust your audible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> Id skip wamplers and head to clark lake!


I no longer trust your audible! it’s private?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

I’d fish wamplers over Clark any day!!! Trust me.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well this sucks! Good for those guys who got to walk & fish a little water yesterday. Totally appreciate all the reports & fish porn! The rain Is coming down pretty heavy over my way. If there’s any ice left after this rain I don’t think it’ll hold weight again until at least Wednesday. After that it’s looking a little more stable the daytime highs without rain dont bother me much. 

Even though the weather has thrown us a nasty curveball today Ice season is upon us! 

Today’s a good day to hunt down any safety gear you my not have yet. Spuds, Spikes, Picks ,Rope, Flotation clothing or devices. It’s also a good day to visit your favorite local bait store & pick up some flys, pinmins, pimples,vibes, slip bobbers, all the good stuff. 

A couple days & the game is back on! 



, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Me and IHD will have you some porn at some.point today

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Me and IHD will have you some porn at some.point today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Up north porn or local? If it’s local I wanna watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

On the road heading north

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> On the road heading north
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Spank them good! Remember send the fat boy out first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

That's the plan, lmao!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Got on 2-3 in but the afternoon bite stunk! Also had current that was making my light jigs not vertical! Any way a few pics


----------



## loomis82

Clark is not private


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> Clark is not private???


Google says it is


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Are you sure you're talking about clark lake near the Irish hills?


----------



## loomis82

Clark lake in commerce is private


----------



## CRB

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Looking like wamplers at the moment. Need some minnows. I know they don’t open till 8 but that may be a stop for sure!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a fee to fish Wampler?


----------



## loomis82

Got some flags out pike hunting 5ins of clear ice


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

CRB said:


> Is there a fee to fish Wampler?


No, parking yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Had one good rip on a tip up with no one home and another on a pole. We didnt move around and didnt go to where I know we would get them. I just wanted to get the daughter out and see if she liked it. I can I got a new hardwater partner as she loves it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

loomis82 said:


> Had one good rip on a tip up with no one home and another on a pole. We didnt move around and didnt go to where I know we would get them. I just wanted to get the daughter out and see if she liked it. I can I got a new hardwater partner as she loves it.
> View attachment 481292


Great pic! Great dad!


----------



## crappieboo420

Where are the browns fans who went to Michigan! Not much of browns fans if you ask me


----------



## brad crappie

crappieboo420 said:


> Where are the browns fans who went to Michigan! Not much of browns fans if you ask me


Go Big Ben! The last game will be a tie!! Am a Cleveland fan that cares and roots for wvu the most! We are only a power In rifle but very competitive in the big 2 sports!!!


----------



## crappieboo420

brad crappie said:


> Go Big Ben! The last game will be a tie!! Am a Cleveland fan that cares and roots for wvu the most! We are only a power In rifle but very competitive in the big 2 sports!!!


Well I can tell you I crappie fish 200 days a year at Springfield and get sick of the so called browns fans being not nice to me. Wouldn’t miss a Steelers game when we have ice next week


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning icers! - Winter is back! . Looks like we will be making some ice this week. Rumor has it the rain didn’t beat what ice was out there up too bad. Things are looking cooperative except my work situation . Looking forward to seeing some more local fish porn this week. . 

Don’t forget those spuds! 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

crappieboo420 said:


> Well I can tell you I crappie fish 200 days a year at Springfield and get sick of the so called browns fans being not nice to me. Wouldn’t miss a Steelers game when we have ice next week


Browns fans are jealous and call Steelers fans hillbilly’s and I would rather be a hillbilly then a white trash browns fan! Clarification for u regional biased or my opinion racists , billies work and the trash don’t ! I call them handouts! Yes am saying Appalachian is a race! 🇺🇸😉🤭


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Browns fans are jealous and call Steelers fans hillbilly’s and I would rather be a hillbilly then a white trash browns fan! Clarification for u regional biased or my opinion racists , billies work and the trash don’t ! I call them handouts! Yes am saying Appalachian is a race!


Just remember they smuggled you across that river to be an anchor baby in the north land!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Anyone have a look around this morning to see how the ice held up? Will be looking around the branch tonight to see how it's doing.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## dlancy

kit carson said:


> Anyone have a look around this morning to see how the ice held up? Will be looking around the branch tonight to see how it's doing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I checked a few small bodies of water yesterday. One pond is about 15 acres and minus the shoreline looking like crap, I was able to stand on 1.5” of some clear solid ice just a few feet from shore. My guess would be if it made it through the rain yesterday, it firmed up and is building right now. I’m going to venture out tomorrow in the evening and prob pop a few holes at this place. I also saw a few larger places where the ice held up and looked great this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

crappieboo420 said:


> Where are the browns fans who went to Michigan! Not much of browns fans if you ask me


You know you can stream video now? I know I know, that’s too advanced for a Steelers fans brain, But it’s pretty crazy! They also have these things called radios! Those allow you to listen to the game. We did both. Quit being annoying dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> You know you can stream video now? I know I know, that’s too advanced for a Steelers fans brain, But it’s pretty crazy! They also have these things called radios! Those allow you to listen to the game. We did both. Quit being annoying dude
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show me on the doll🪆 where Boo hurt you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Heard yesterday squitter was locked up still! Wallace on northend was to could not tell about the southend


----------



## REEL GRIP

kit carson said:


> Anyone have a look around this morning to see how the ice held up? Will be looking around the branch tonight to see how it's doing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I was out and around.....Wingfoot, Palm Rd, CLR, and Rt. 43 all locked up even around bridges.
Didn't see any one fishing.


----------



## kit carson

Appreciate all the reports so far, keep them coming, lol. I will do likewise. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore
Monday 1/10/22
Palm/Saxe Rd: 1 1/2"
Congress Lk Rd (CLR): 1"
Rt 43: 1"
Ticknor: 1 1/5"


----------



## RStock521

Saw 2 guys fishing Wallace around the lifeguard station on Saturday. Ice looked sketchy on North and open water on South end. May go over there after work with the spud to check again today. I'll post if I do.


----------



## RJH68

RStock521 said:


> Saw 2 guys fishing Wallace around the lifeguard station on Saturday. Ice looked sketchy on North and open water on South end. May go over there after work with the spud to check again today. I'll post if I do.


Buddy just sent me this pic from Wallace during lunch today.


----------



## flyphisherman

Meanwhile......There's a rubber raft out on the north end. I'm not sure how they got it to that little spot of open water. They were out there bustin' ice like nobody's business. It's a free for all


----------



## Bassthumb

flyphisherman said:


> Meanwhile......There's a rubber raft out on the north end. I'm not sure how they got it to that little spot of open water. They were out there bustin' ice like nobody's business. It's a free for all


Love the energy!! I used to smash my way out of the marina with a rubbermallet in my kayak!


----------



## RStock521

RJH68 said:


> Buddy just sent me this pic from Wallace during lunch today.
> View attachment 481355


Yep, this is the same spot I saw the guy on Saturday. It was definitely making a lot of noise as he was walking, but I would think it would be better after today/tomorrow.



flyphisherman said:


> Meanwhile......There's a rubber raft out on the north end. I'm not sure how they got it to that little spot of open water. They were out there bustin' ice like nobody's business. It's a free for all


Now that is funny! Good ol' Wallace lake 😂 Prolly the Russian Trout Mafia after those stockers.


----------



## JiggingJacks

Ledge still has a pocket of open water, shoreline is tightening up though. Gonna do some more driving


----------



## RStock521

JiggingJacks said:


> Ledge still has a pocket of open water, shoreline is tightening up though. Gonna do some more driving


That's suprising. I figured if Wallace would have ice, Ledge definitely would. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## flyphisherman

single maggie got a few to bite


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> single maggie got a few to bite
> View attachment 481360





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Westbranch almost completely locked up from rt 14 to rocksprings rd. East of rockspring is wide open

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Little bit of the assortment pack


----------



## brad crappie

flyphisherman said:


> Little bit of the assortment pack
> View attachment 481363
> View attachment 481364


Nice peacock bass and a small dollar carp


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s safe to say we’re making a little ice out there this morning! . Glad to see some here are getting some action out there. I heard a few decent reports from others yesterday as well. I imagine there will be more ice fished today. Not me though . 

I’d say by this weekend there’s gonna be some shack towns starting to pop up in the usual places. Hopefully someday soon I’ll get a chance to join in on the fun. . 

Not a good time to go strolling out there care free. Definitely don’t go alone & have your. SPUD,SPIKES,ROPE,PICKS! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!



,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokingbarrel

And here I was about to text you BobberBucket and see how the ice fishing was going. Sadly I’ve been unable to hit the ice past couple seasons so here is to hoping I hit it this year. To all those on the ice be safe be smart and have a great time!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

I forgot to mention the disclaimer.....There were many safety precautions taken to get those photos. Spuddy, picks, traction, life jacket, ropes.


----------



## bobberbucket

smokingbarrel said:


> And here I was about to text you BobberBucket and see how the ice fishing was going. Sadly I’ve been unable to hit the ice past couple seasons so here is to hoping I hit it this year. To all those on the ice be safe be smart and have a great time!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you around! My number is still the same hopefully we can get together this winter and stick a few dozen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

My knee needs a good workout from surgery. Hurry up pymie and freeze!


----------



## Bigfillet

Outasync said:


> My knee needs a good workout from surgery. Hurry up pymie and freeze!


Outasync do you know if Pymie is capped or how much snow they got up that way?


----------



## Outasync

Just a dusting out my way. Im 15 minutes from the lake. Havnt checked myself but im hearing its pretty much capped over.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bigfillet said:


> Outasync do you know if Pymie is capped or how much snow they got up that way?


Hearing iced over. 2-3”. Haven’t personally seen it to confirm though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfillet

Thanks guys I plan on heading up Sunday and Monday thinking it should be good to go by then.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Found some decent good ice to ride, right around 3” some spots little less. Didn’t stay long since it was freezing due to light gear no shack or heat. Going back tomm figuring it shld be 4 hopefully


----------



## Outasync

I will be heading up Sunday myself to see what shapes she in. Wont be long boys!


----------



## Bass knuckles

Sunday will be the best day of the year with Fri/sat nights in the teens


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Found some decent good ice to ride, right around 3” some spots little less. Didn’t stay long since it was freezing due to light gear no shack or heat. Going back tomm figuring it shld be 4 hopefully


 Quality ice porn knuckles! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

I checked the ice at old state park today. It was 2.75" by the golf course. I saw a guy standing on the ice by the boathouse 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

i thought they would have pulled those weed eating barges out of osp, but they are docked right in front of the ranger station. going to have to find a different route on the ice. just hope they dont decide to take them out now and wreak the ice


----------



## Redheads

Was at the buoy line today ......getting close

With these temps and no snow, it should continue to build quickly for you guys.

Hope you get what you need soon.


----------



## dlancy

Made it out for the 1st trip of the season and it felt great to be walking on water again. Fished one of the more well known early ice spots and had 3” of solid clear/black ice. Used my light gear today and tested one of my new ice toys. It’s a Lowrance hook7 reveal, initially purchased for my kayak then I got an ice kit to have an extra machine for guests. Wasn’t impressed with the flasher setting, there seemed to be a lag on the display vs my bait movement. Not sure if I had it on the right settings, I’ll have to mess around with it. If anyone uses this setup, is that just typical? Had the trusty vex as well, so went back to the tried and true. Anyways, poked a couple holes and caught a few 8-9” perch and then could only get lite bites until dusk. Had one nice smack before I left, but missed it…a little rusty. 

It’s on now fellas! Here’s some fish porn for ya!



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

cement569 said:


> i thought they would have pulled those weed eating barges out of osp, but they are docked right in front of the ranger station. going to have to find a different route on the ice. just hope they dont decide to take them out now and wreak the ice



Why a different route? Seems you could still get on at the same place(s) with plenty of room to go around the cutterhead, unless you want to step off of the end of the boathouse dock itself. Keep in mind though that several days ago there was open water on the south end of the barge but ice cover on the north end of it. See Post #1111, page 56.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

dlancy said:


> Made it out for the 1st trip of the season and it felt great to be walking on water again. Fished one of the more well known early ice spots and had 3” of solid clear/black ice. Used my light gear today and tested one of my new ice toys. It’s a Lowrance hook7 reveal, initially purchased for my kayak then I got an ice kit to have an extra machine for guests. Wasn’t impressed with the flasher setting, there seemed to be a lag on the display vs my bait movement. Not sure if I had it on the right settings, I’ll have to mess around with it. If anyone uses this setup, is that just typical? Had the trusty vex as well, so went back to the tried and true. Anyways, poked a couple holes and caught a few 8-9” perch and then could only get lite bites until dusk. Had one nice smack before I left, but missed it…a little rusty.
> 
> It’s on now fellas! Here’s some fish porn for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea, i think the lag is pretty much normal with those types of setups. I was using my garmin striker 4 flasher setting and it did the same thing no matter how i adjusted the settings.


----------



## dlancy

Well it’s nice to have an extra unit at least, the one thing I love is the reveal feature. Map out lakes/ponds in the yak in warmer months, then have those while ice fishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

nixmkt said:


> Why a different route? Seems you could still get on at the same place(s) with plenty of room to go around the cutterhead, unless you want to step off of the end of the boathouse dock itself. Keep in mind though that several days ago there was open water on the south end of the barge but ice cover on the north end of it. See Post #1111, page 56.


trust me i have fished osp for over 40 years and pretty much know the get on and get off points, but whenever you have boats that are left in the water that size one day of sunshine will weaken the ice around it. sort of like getting on off of a dock, and yes i saw the open water there as i live 5 minutes from there....better to be safe than sorry


----------



## smokingbarrel

bobberbucket said:


> Good to see you around! My number is still the same hopefully we can get together this winter and stick a few dozen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m always lurking around somewhere  I was going to look and see if you had Facebook but then I realized BobberBucket wasn’t your last name . I will try to text you later this week or weekend to do some catching up see how family and all are doing. Plus I have some things you may be interested in as I thin out my horde a little. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

Made it out today for first time, felt good to walk on water again. I didn’t fish long and only caught a few dinks but will be back at it tomorrow 🎣


----------



## Steelheader88

Drilled a hole off the handicap dock at clr and had 2 inches of clear, went to another sw bay and had 3 inches of clear that was 2.3 inches 30 yards later, so be very careful...i have exact .25 inch hashes etched into my measuring tool, bay was booming and cracking, heaving...almost needed a change of underwear once or twice, there were other areas I would have liked to check further east...it was definitely making ice... I would not go out alone...


----------



## swone

Private pond, caught a whole bunch of these guys, called Green Sunfish. Said pond has some big crappie and perch, but there was no keeping it away from these dudes. Very fun.


----------



## RStock521

dlancy said:


> Made it out for the 1st trip of the season and it felt great to be walking on water again. Fished one of the more well known early ice spots and had 3” of solid clear/black ice. Used my light gear today and tested one of my new ice toys. It’s a Lowrance hook7 reveal, initially purchased for my kayak then I got an ice kit to have an extra machine for guests. Wasn’t impressed with the flasher setting, there seemed to be a lag on the display vs my bait movement. Not sure if I had it on the right settings, I’ll have to mess around with it. If anyone uses this setup, is that just typical? Had the trusty vex as well, so went back to the tried and true. Anyways, poked a couple holes and caught a few 8-9” perch and then could only get lite bites until dusk. Had one nice smack before I left, but missed it…a little rusty.
> 
> It’s on now fellas! Here’s some fish porn for ya!


Turn off the flasher mode, just use the graph and make sure to turn on the Amplitude Scope setting. The A-scope is basically a round "flasher" but verticle, just like the water column. The history of the graph is nice so that you can see how aggressive the fish are coming in.


----------



## bobberbucket

smokingbarrel said:


> I’m always lurking around somewhere  I was going to look and see if you had Facebook but then I realized BobberBucket wasn’t your last name . I will try to text you later this week or weekend to do some catching up see how family and all are doing. Plus I have some things you may be interested in as I thin out my horde a little.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I’ve got Facebook mostly so the wife can tag me in family photos lol I really don’t use it much. Except to lurk the fishing pages & take advantage of all the loose talk & spot busting. Definitely shoot me a text or I’ll shoot you one. 

I’m curious about how that ice is looking in your back yard? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning!  I’m thoroughly enjoying catching up on & all the reports and fresh fish porn this morning. I really gotta change my 7pm bed time I’m missing all the action! 

Sure looks like ice fishing will continue & continue to get better! Hopefully I get to stroll out on the hardwater like you trailblazers soon.. 

The reports really get me fired up and keep me sane during this difficult time in which there’s ice to fish & I’m not on it. Thanks everyone! 

I hope everyone is taking safety seriously out there. It’s no place to be without your. SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I guess I failed no safety picks and rope ! Left picks at home but I have rope in the truck! Fishing report from yesterday dink perch and no weeds and I see some one put me on Facebook that’s a no no!! That pisses me off no respect for the guys that do the grunt work!!! 😉 Let’s go Brandon!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Lots of ICE ITCHIN' going on!! 😁


----------



## allwayzfishin

Morning gents.... I'm off work tomorrow and Friday so I'm planning on going somewhere.
Anyone have safe ice reports?
Would really like to get on some of our big lakes and not pond fish. If anyone is wanting to meet up and figure something out, lemme know. If it's just puddle jumping tomorrow, I'll do that too. There is safe ice out there, just gotta find it.


----------



## JiggingJacks

Stopped by ledge this morning before work and managed to stick one.


----------



## dlancy

RStock521 said:


> Turn off the flasher mode, just use the graph and make sure to turn on the Amplitude Scope setting. The A-scope is basically a round "flasher" but verticle, just like the water column. The history of the graph is nice so that you can see how aggressive the fish are coming in.


Thanks! I did find the a-scope and had it up when playing around with it. I’ll give it a shot without the flasher. Kinda crazy that a $500 brand new lowrance unit cant replicate the real time sensitivity as a basic fl-8 vex. Are you keeping all of your settings at default while using? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelhead1

Guess I'll get my gear ready. I didn't want to jinx the ice by touching it any sooner . Sunday and Monday here I come!!


----------



## set-the-drag

Well just found out i now get 24hrs of sick pay on top of my vacation! Looks like next week im going to be sick one day 🤭😆. Bobber you still working for the man or are you in winter mode?


----------



## fishwhacker

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Yea, i think the lag is pretty much normal with those types of setups. I was using my garmin striker 4 flasher setting and it did the same thing no matter how i adjusted the settings.


Hmf,

I have a striker 4 that I cannot seam to dial in. Do you have an ice transducer or how did you modify the one that came with it?


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Well just found out i now get 24hrs of sick pay on top of my vacation! Looks like next week im going to be sick one day . Bobber you still working for the man or are you in winter mode?


Working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Old state park is about 3"
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RStock521

dlancy said:


> Thanks! I did find the a-scope and had it up when playing around with it. I’ll give it a shot without the flasher. Kinda crazy that a $500 brand new lowrance unit cant replicate the real time sensitivity as a basic fl-8 vex. Are you keeping all of your settings at default while using?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah, I put it in manual mode. Make sure scroll speed set at fastest too. Once you get it dialed in, you should be able to see response rates that are on par with the Vex or Marcum. There are lots of great YouTube vids to figure out the bazillion setting these units have.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Working
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 what happened i thought you get hard water season off


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

fishwhacker said:


> Hmf,
> 
> I have a striker 4 that I cannot seam to dial in. Do you have an ice transducer or how did you modify the one that came with it?


I just used the same transducer that came with the unit. I had it rigged up to a tool box so i could store battery and wiring. Ill try and post a pic.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

fishwhacker said:


> Hmf,
> 
> I have a striker 4 that I cannot seam to dial in. Do you have an ice transducer or how did you modify the one that came with it?


It was a janky setup but this is when i first started ice fishing and didnt want to spend money on a flasher. I think for the transducer i just had it ziptied to some wooden dowel rod and a piece of pool noodle. It caught me some fish lol


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> what happened i thought you get hard water season off


Really good opportunities are hard to come by without sacrifice. I’ll still be on the hardwater but less than in the past for this season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

What do we think of the 15.99 HT answer to the jaw jacker? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Finally got to walk on water this year. Only had about an hour, but was more of a scouting mission. Found 6" of real good clear ice. This was in a shallow bay and with open water in spots 2 days ago its still sketchy out there. Everyone be safe and tight lines.


----------



## set-the-drag

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> It was a janky setup but this is when i first started ice fishing and didnt want to spend money on a flasher. I think for the transducer i just had it ziptied to some wooden dowel rod and a piece of pool noodle. It caught me some fish lol
> View attachment 481438


I like the tackle box i should gave thought of that. I ues my hummingbird 798si and bought a ducer and rigged it to a pvc setup with arms coming out of a tee 6" both sides and a piece down 11" with a 90 and a 2" piece that the ducer is zipped to. It works great the pvc fills with water and it puts the ducer straight down nicely. The flasher setting works pretty good on it to i can pick up tiny jigs no problem


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I'm just getting head screwed on right. Been a messed up last 3-4 ish weeks. I actually was out and about this past Sunday exploring/recon work stuff with abit of fishing some spillways. Ice is forming and in some spots (west branch) there are good clear ice as I've read is to be the best ICE. I'm not fully wrapping my <twisted> ness ...with this clear ice is best ice stuff just yet. I do understand it though.

...anyway...I'll be in touch with some of you and hope to ice some fish soon.

...I do like my spillways/rivers lol.

Don.


----------



## kit carson

Don you have seen me.plenty of times.on the branch, stop by and say hey anytime you want. Your more than welcome!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I'll be out and about this weekend for sure. I think I know 1 of ur spots <Rock spring> I will stop and and yell out to confirm lol.

Hope to see ya soon.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...kinda crazy how I feel absolutely comfortable standing low 30's temperature waters and fishing for hours while foot feeling around rocks/logs and such...side note though is alot of my spots are documented and know of/use the river gauges/and my past notes with footsteps. Just like you ICE guys/girls...nothing is the same. 

River walking and hard water fishing are the SAME in the end. You don't know 100% about the ice...as you (I) don't know about the rocks/bottom of any river when walking it...its just like I have said before...TIME. water does amazing things even with the least of flowing.

...stay safe bc all past knowledge is great...but keep/make that priory #1.

Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning everyone! - Great to see and hear of so many people having ice adventures. By the looks of the forecast there’s much more to come! 

I’m hoping my shot at the hard water is coming soon. Things are looking pretty dang busy for me until at least mid February. I might just have to get the sniffles & take off a couple days for rona testing. 

I’ve been thoroughly enjoying everyone’s pictures & reports thank you to all sharing their adventures! & also thanks for taking safety seriously I’ve seen reports from many outlets & everyone seems to be conscientious about their own safety. That’s important! 

SPUD’S ,SPIKES,PICKS, ROPE. Those items won’t do you any good in your vehicle. Make sure you’ve got those picks around your neck. Those spikes on your feet. That spud in your hand & the rope somewhere where it’s going to be accessible if needed. 

Do it up! . I’ll be looking forward to the reports! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 



, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Gooooooood Marnin fellas...well I see it's drizzled a bit through the night. Not as excited as I was 2 days ago. TBH I'm a bit leery about heading out. Car is loaded, shiners a bubblin, batteries charged, lunch packed, coffee percolating now. Supposed to get up to 39 with a 50%chance of rain/snow today. Trying to decide if I should wear my waders in case the shoreline deteriorates. Anyone else planning on trying to get on somewhere today?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

set-the-drag said:


> I like the tackle box i should gave thought of that. I ues my hummingbird 798si and bought a ducer and rigged it to a pvc setup with arms coming out of a tee 6" both sides and a piece down 11" with a 90 and a 2" piece that the ducer is zipped to. It works great the pvc fills with water and it puts the ducer straight down nicely. The flasher setting works pretty good on it to i can pick up tiny jigs no





allwayzfishin said:


> Gooooooood Marnin fellas...well I see it's drizzled a bit through the night. Not as excited as I was 2 days ago. TBH I'm a bit leery about heading out. Car is loaded, shiners a bubblin, batteries charged, lunch packed, coffee percolating now. Supposed to get up to 39 with a 50%chance of rain/snow today. Trying to decide if I should wear my waders in case the shoreline deteriorates. Anyone else planning on trying to get on somewhere today?


Heading out in a few. found real good ice yesterday. Sucks it didnt get below freezing last night, but with some rain in the forecast today and the temps taking a plunge, its game on baby. Be safe out there!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Gooooooood Marnin fellas...well I see it's drizzled a bit through the night. Not as excited as I was 2 days ago. TBH I'm a bit leery about heading out. Car is loaded, shiners a bubblin, batteries charged, lunch packed, coffee percolating now. Supposed to get up to 39 with a 50%chance of rain/snow today. Trying to decide if I should wear my waders in case the shoreline deteriorates. Anyone else planning on trying to get on somewhere today?


Depending on how much rain falls I don’t think you’ll have issues. The hourly percentages aren’t more than 50% after 11am. I think it’s gonna be really lite & spotty. I’m betting you’ll be good & I’ll bet they fire ahead of & during the front. 

I wouldn’t be out there with waders on. It sounds great for the close to shore on & off the ice. But if you get into a situation out deeper with them on it could be a disaster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Yeah. I saw that. I'm gonna go poke around tho. See if I can get on safely. Trying to hook some toothy biggins today and need to get to at least 7-9ft. Worst case, I'll go panfishing. Lol.


----------



## bobberbucket

I don’t think that little bit of sprinkles and mild night did anything to hurt the ice. Especially those who had 6” of ice in spots. It wasn’t windy and that’s key because there’s a layer of cold air that hovers just above the ice keeping it protected. Without the wind the ice should remain unchanged through small warm ups. 

Shore ice well that’s another story In itself pic your spot wisely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Pulled in Moggy Ticknor Rd yesterday at 4pm. NO VEHICLES IN THE PARKING LOT. NOBODY ON THE ICE!! Ice didn't look as good as it did on Tuusday. Even a little water in top in a few areas. Wasnt about to go on solo, so waited and 2 other guys showed up. Gingerly we walked out. My vagina was puckering!! We hardly moved. Ice was solid & clear, but only 2-3" at best. Fished 10fow. Saw fish on the Vex, but no biters. I left at 6pm not catching a single fish. Both guys had 1 perch each when I left.. Nevertheless, it felt wonderful to be on the ice again


----------



## brad crappie

Bite for me yesterday was 45 min before dark! I would get one here and there before that evening bite then nothing! They were not come off bottom!!!


----------



## brad crappie

They were biting after dark if I had a light!! 🎣☀


----------



## fishwithsons

Well my upcoming weekend of ice fishing hit a snag yesterday. An appendicitis bought my ticket to the hospital! I’m looking forward to seeing everyone’s fish porn this weekend!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> Well my upcoming weekend of ice fishing hit a snag yesterday. An appendicitis bought my ticket to the hospital! I’m looking forward to seeing everyone’s fish porn this weekend!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang that sucks! Get well soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> They were biting after dark if I had a light!!


I’ve got a question for you great wise Indian. Why do you need a lite when you have electronics? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Well my young white native most of the bites don’t shake your rod that u can feel it in the rod! 😳 am not ripping spoons or raps! U want me to put a big red and white Bobber on?


----------



## Outasync

Doc said yesterday that I need 2 more weeks off work to continue rehabbing my knee. I guess I'll have to rehab it by pulling a sled!


----------



## brad crappie

I don’t have my cooper hawks vision any more! More like a moe in certain settings! Need to schedule my eye appointment! 47 and didn’t need anything til 2 years ago


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Well my young white native most of the bites don’t shake your rod that u can feel it in the rod!  am not ripping spoons or raps! U want me to put a big red and white Bobber on?


I’d prefer you use one that’s neon green and about the size of a 4 inch hole


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

fishwithsons said:


> Well my upcoming weekend of ice fishing hit a snag yesterday. An appendicitis bought my ticket to the hospital! I’m looking forward to seeing everyone’s fish porn this weekend!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get well man


----------



## steelhead1

Gears all ready. Just need Sunday to get here  Prob hit moggie or OSP.


----------



## lureluzer

No pigs but enough fish sticks for a sammich


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## brad crappie

Patty them up with the golden shiners good eats lureluser!👍


----------



## lureluzer

Fished a well know bay from 730 to 1230. Slow fishing for sure. 3mm gold tungsten with a single maggot. Kept 5 perch smallest was 8 biggest was 9.5 and 1 8" gill. I guess it wasn't slow if you counted all of the super dink gills and perch. Was a great time for sure. Ice was maybe 3.5 and not in the best condition. It'll stay though and be really good by monday.good luck and stay safe.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Night time is the right time... Don't you just love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## KPI

Hard to get excited over a farm pond or inland lake if it is not Erie or Saginaw then hard to get excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well, these are Erie quality man. 5pnd and 7pnd were the biggest. The others are perfect eater size. Last year we caught 10s and 12s. Just got to know how to catch them.


----------



## CRB

allwayzfishin said:


> Well, these are Erie quality man. 5pnd and 7pnd were the biggest. The others are perfect eater size. Last year we caught 10s and 12s. Just got to know how to catch them.


 them are sweet walleye, did you get em in a spillway or on the ice 


allwayzfishin said:


> Night time is the right time... Don't you just love it when a plan comes together!
> View attachment 481503


----------



## KPI

Just saying in general I would rather get on a snowmobile ride out set up a shanty s d then just join up some walleye perch bluegill a d crappie are hard to get excited for just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

CRB said:


> them are sweet walleye, did you get em in a spillway or on the ice


Got them on one of our beautiful inland lakes ice fishing today.


----------



## allwayzfishin

KPI said:


> Just saying in general I would rather get on a snowmobile ride out set up a shanty s d then just join up some walleye perch bluegill a d crappie are hard to get excited for just saying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trust me, I get it... being on a machine is so much fun. Almost as fun as landing hog walleye through a 6" hole. But when it's shallow water walleye, it's all about stealth. Just walking around to pee will spook them. I really do prefer to fish away from others, no machines or yahoos zipping around all day. People walking up asking for bait selection and whatnot. I've seen it on livescope. Noise topside totally messes up anything activity feeding below you. Unless your 20ft over a huge school of crappie. Or on Erie with hundreds of fish moving through....oh, I like the exercise walking around provides too lol. But if it's miles of snow, nooooo thank you.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

KPI said:


> Just saying in general I would rather get on a snowmobile ride out set up a shanty s d then just join up some walleye perch bluegill a d crappie are hard to get excited for just saying
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We get excited about it. No need to be a party pooper. If you don’t like it, no need to comment about it can’t wait to stick some panfish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Ice report from squitter I was on shitty ice ! Recommend u guys stay off until sat Sunday


----------



## allwayzfishin

Lots and lots of zig zagging... headlamp went dead and had to navigate by moonlight with 2" of shady ice and jumping 3...yes 3 pressure cracks sweeping water. You all will see them soon enough so be leery mi amigos. Did I mention it was raining too. Lol. The crappie situations I put myself in...but always seem to figure a way out.


----------



## allwayzfishin

This was the first one on the way out... There is a couple more good ones beyond that.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fans! - What a glorious day we have starting here. Forecast looks good for ice fishing to continue.. Weather today looks fishy with the pressure just over 30. 

Great reports & fish porn thus far thanks to everyone who’s been contributing 

Today due to a stroke of luck I’m finally headed out on a hardwater adventure! . I’ll have a report and maybe even a little fish porn later on. 

Going over my check list since I will not be out without my SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE & a partner. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes good bergs to ride & lips on hooks! 

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Good luck out there today on your “virgin“ trip of the season…looks like a 10 day stretch of ice making predicted…stay safe and eat good while putting the smack down…is the BigE running the front door?…


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Good luck out there today on your “virgin“ trip of the season…looks like a 10 day stretch of ice making predicted…stay safe and eat good while putting the smack down…is the BigE running the front door?…


Thanks! It’s probably gonna be the only chance I might get for several weeks so hopefully there’s a few fish left out there. . BIgE will be leading the way! 

#fatboysfirst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Good luck! I’m hoping to see some pictures.


----------



## brad crappie

I hope that snow goes east further!!! Might screw up the pa ice tourney for next weekend


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> I hope that snow goes east further!!! Might screw up the pa ice tourney for next weekend


Yeah don’t waste your time! F2W already said he was nervous and not going!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Hot pockets & warmouth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Hope ya'll killin em today. I'm stuck at home watching kids and canning deer meat all day. Bout to give her hell in the AM.


----------



## bobberbucket

Beautiful day out here on 5” of clear with [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] @ a neo local lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Where's IHD famous hot pocket dinner?


----------



## nixmkt

set-the-drag said:


> Where's IHD famous hot pocket dinner?



Already ate them. See pic two posts earlier.


----------



## set-the-drag

That's what's up lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Well we had a lot of laughs and a great time. 3 different species caught today and of course I had the biggest in each category. Also have the biggest in a 4th category if you know what I mean. but seriously, had a great day with a good buddy! Onto bigger and better fish starting Sunday already banking on a nice new YouTube vid this upcoming week on the Polar Fishing Co channel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Well we had a lot of laughs and a great time. 3 different species caught today and of course I had the biggest in each category. Also have the biggest in a 4th category if you know what I mean. but seriously, had a great day with a good buddy! Onto bigger and better fish starting Sunday already banking on a nice new YouTube vid this upcoming week on the Polar Fishing Co channel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No mention of who caught da most.. Good times homie good times! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone

You guys driving a F150? I think I recognized the warmouth.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

c. j. stone said:


> You guys driving a F150? I think I recognized the warmouth.


That’d be me, BB was my shotgun rider


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Skeeter report...
Main pressure crack is still 2ft open... finding a way to jump across was a bit tricky. Near shore ice was 2 1/2" and offshore was about 3" of clear. I went back to my spot from yesterday, nothing but crappie. The bait balls were not there unfortunately like yesterday. Wind was blowing and temps dropped so I set up the shanty and didn't move at all. Totally unlike me to do that when it's not producing fish. But I didn't get skunked. Ended with 3 perch and 5 crappie. Guy I met in the lot followed me out, and took my advice on what to use for the crappie. He did pretty good and even landed a 15". Met another OGF member and we fished together for the evening. Really nice guy. He caught some crappie as well. Came home to some packages on the doorstep... steelshads and the summit fishing shuttle for livescope. Hopefully by Thursday I'll have everything put together ready for a straight week of ice fishing vacation. Weather looks good and should be able to go anywhere. For anyone going to skeeter tomorrow, use caution. Sunday will probably be 4" or more. Good luck to whoever gets out. I'll be working the next 7 days straight.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

allwayzfishin said:


> Skeeter report...
> Main pressure crack is still 2ft open... finding a way to jump across was a bit tricky. Near shore ice was 2 1/2" and offshore was about 3" of clear. I went back to my spot from yesterday, nothing but crappie. The bait balls were not there unfortunately like yesterday. Wind was blowing and temps dropped so I set up the shanty and didn't move at all. Totally unlike me to do that when it's not producing fish. But I didn't get skunked. Ended with 3 perch and 5 crappie. Guy I met in the lot followed me out, and took my advice on what to use for the crappie. He did pretty good and even landed a 15". Met another OGF member and we fished together for the evening. Really nice guy. He caught some crappie as well. Came home to some packages on the doorstep... steelshads and the summit fishing shuttle for livescope. Hopefully by Thursday I'll have everything put together ready for a straight week of ice fishing vacation. Weather looks good and should be able to go anywhere. For anyone going to skeeter tomorrow, use caution. Sunday will probably be 4" or more. Good luck to whoever gets out. I'll be working the next 7 days straight.
> View attachment 481550


Don't work too hard. You'll need that energy for the 2.5 months of ice fishing we about to have.


----------



## allwayzfishin

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Don't work too hard. You'll need that energy for the 2.5 months of ice fishing we about to have.


I sure hope your right. Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies! - I slept in a little today. Must’ve been worn out from busting dinks all day yesterday. 

Temperatures are making a little more ice at the moment i see. It appears here in the near future we might be making a whole bunch of ice! 

I had a ball yesterday unfortunately I’m back on the no fishing wagon for now. . But I’ll live vicariously through the reports keep them coming! . 

I hope everyone stays dry today. I know some will push limits and learn. Don’t be on the 1st hand of that learning. Spud bar is your best friend right now only works if you use it. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

All.loaded up and ready to venture out on some.hardwater. little windy this morning. Hope to have some fish porn today, good luck and be safe to everyone heading out.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> All.loaded up and ready to venture out on some.hardwater. little windy this morning. Hope to have some fish porn today, good luck and be safe to everyone heading out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Get um Dad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Getting ready to hit the hardwater with heavymetalfishinfiend at neo watering hole. Hope to put some crappie topside. Good luck to everyone getting out today. Don't forget your safety gear. Spud, picks,rope, whistle and a buddy.


Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Getting ready to hit the hardwater with heavymetalfishinfiend at neo watering hole. Hope to put some crappie topside. Good luck to everyone getting out today. Don't forget your safety gear. Spud, picks,rope, whistle and a buddy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


 get um homie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Hopefully getting out Sunday! Theres two tournaments in February close to the house. One a kids and the other a adult. May enter both. Adult one has a $10,000 tagged pike too!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Hot pockets & warmouth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good seeing you out on the hard water again. Hope it's a start to a long season of quality ice fishing!


----------



## Outasync

Any word on pymie? Stopped yesterday by the marina and had about 3 inches. Richters is saying 4 out of snodgrass. 3 at jamestown beach


----------



## JiggingJacks

Started at clr then went over to ticknor, mostly caught perch and a few gills. Ice is making great sounds, best perch was around 10in. No monsters but it’s great to get out. Good luck everyone!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Had a glorious morning in dinkville with @jjanda. Couldnt quite make it to the honey hole yet, but soon enough. It just feels so damn good to be back out on the ice.


----------



## loomis82

Thought I would share. It's only about a hour over the Michigan line.


----------



## cement569

been watching updates on the upcoming snow for sunday and monday, they are saying the eastern part of our state will see the most snow. i hope they are wrong but it appears that mosquito and pymy are in the bullseye with up to 12 inches and that will delay anymore ice making. around plx area maybe 3 to 6, i hope that storm moves offshore so we will be spared as i spent all day getting my gear in order. so i better give her hell tomorro


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> been watching updates on the upcoming snow for sunday and monday, they are saying the eastern part of our state will see the most snow. i hope they are wrong but it appears that mosquito and pymy are in the bullseye with up to 12 inches and that will delay anymore ice making. around plx area maybe 3 to 6, i hope that storm moves offshore so we will be spared as i spent all day getting my gear in order. so i better give her hell tomorro


Rip some lips tomorrow! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Rip some lips tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Full moon crappie bonanza tomorrow!!!


----------



## randazzo87

Does anyone have and ice thickness for mosquito around 305 boat ramp?


----------



## jackal_727

cement569 said:


> been watching updates on the upcoming snow for sunday and monday, they are saying the eastern part of our state will see the most snow. i hope they are wrong but it appears that mosquito and pymy are in the bullseye with up to 12 inches and that will delay anymore ice making. around plx area maybe 3 to 6, i hope that storm moves offshore so we will be spared as i spent all day getting my gear in order. so i better give her hell tomorro


Saw this. They're calling for high winds so hopefully a good portion of the snow will get blown off the ice. 🤞


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning solid liquid fishers! - It’s a lovely 10 degrees out there & a perfect morning to stick them good before that nasty front rolls in. 

Like others have mentioned I’m thinking that the wind will help us out with the snow that’s bound to fall on the ice. These cold temperatures combined with the nasty windchills that will accompany them should really help make us a bunch of ice especially where there’s already ice. 

Not good for those in the “No ice this year winter bass fishing crowd “ . Im loving all the reports and fish porn!

Id be very cautious exploring new areas. Anything recently frozen over and then coated with a little snow looks just like everything else. Trust in your spud not your eyes! SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE & A PARTNER. Is the way to roll out there! 

I’d like to be out today ahead of the front. Instead I’ve got to prepare to battle the white devil when it gets here.  

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes epic adventures & lips on hooks!


, 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Hope everyone has a crappie day. Been at it since 11pm and only got 1 to show for it. Beats sleeping in a warm, comfy bed.


----------



## bobberbucket

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Hope everyone has a crappie day. Been at it since 11pm and only got 1 to show for it. Beats sleeping in a warm, comfy bed.
> View attachment 481635


All day at the dink fest & then you pull an all nighter. That’s hardcore!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Hope everyone has a crappie day. Been at it since 11pm and only got 1 to show for it. Beats sleeping in a warm, comfy bed.
> View attachment 481635





HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Hope ya'll killin em today. I'm stuck at home watching kids and canning deer meat all day. Bout to give her hell in the AM.


Did you take some of that canned deer meat out on the ice with you last night?


----------



## Isaac_02

Is anybody getting safe ice in the central Ohio area? I’m very inexperienced in ice fishing, but have all the gear and safety equipment and looking to make this the year I figure it out!


----------



## Workingman

Isaac, The coves at alum are freezing but I didnt check thickness. I'm gonna check knox lake today on my way to see my mom. Planning on fishing it next weekend for sure. I would fish today, if good, but the wife is working and my daughter won't sit out there with me! Haha. Good luck all, enjoy!


----------



## Isaac_02

Thank you! Are the coves east of Africa any good in the winter? Thinking they probably freeze faster and maybe would be worth checking thickness. Also, fishing smaller water might help me locate panfish faster?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

I've not had ton of luck at alum creek in my limited trips there. I dont have electronics and they're a big help on a lake like that! Lots of guys fish that cove at the new galena ramp.
If you dont mind a 45 min. drive north, both knox lake and clear fork get fishable way before alum creek. Both are good for panfish.
Good luck


----------



## Bprice1031

Where's IHD??? Usually shares some quality fish porn on the weekends.......
🤔🤔🤔


----------



## joekacz

Bprice1031 said:


> Where's IHD??? Usually shares some quality fish porn on the weekends.......
> 🤔🤔🤔


CHURCH….


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> CHURCH….


He’s definitely at church!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> Where's IHD??? Usually shares some quality fish porn on the weekends.......











I’m out here don’t worry, no good porn yet tho. Sun needs to go away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Hit pymatuning marina at 630 this morning. Nothing until the sun came out. We caught close to 50 bluegill, perch and crappie but only 5 were keeper size. Had to call it quits for a family emergency at 10.


----------



## kit carson

Hope all is well outesync

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

bobberbucket said:


> All day at the dink fest & then you pull an all nighter. That’s hardcore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobberbucket said:


> All day at the dink fest & then you pull an all nighter. That’s hardcore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Bprice1031 said:


> Did you take some of that canned deer meat out on the ice with you last night?


No, but i wish i would of. I tried stopping for food somewhere but didnt realize there's hardly any place to get decent food that stays open past 8:00 anymore.


Bprice1031 said:


> Did you take some of that canned deer meat out on the ice with you last night?





Bprice1031 said:


> Did you take some of that canned deer meat out on the ice with you last night?


I wish i would of, some hot vension stew would of helped keep the chill off. It was chilly even with the buddy goin full blast. Glad we brought the 25lb'r.


----------



## Outasync

4 year old and 2 year old had a collision. 2 year old fell into the door and has a nasty bruise on her face and a major shiner but is ok otherwise. Looking at her you wouldn't think it tho!


----------



## loomis82

Dinks up here and swings and misses on tip ups. One took a easy 30ft of line. We definitely weren't paying attention lol.







I


----------



## joekacz

loomis82 said:


> Dinks up here and swings and misses on tip ups. One took a easy 30ft of line. We definitely weren't paying attention lol.
> View attachment 481680
> I


Loomis how much hard water you got up there on the other side?


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I’m out here don’t worry, no good porn yet tho. Sun needs to go away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured you were out there. I know you're allergic to work on a weekend. Keep at it and give em' hell. Sometimes wish I would've learned about water walking when I was a teenager.


----------



## Bprice1031

joekacz said:


> CHURCH….


Only if it's the church of fish gods. 🤣🤣


----------



## Bprice1031

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> No, but i wish i would of. I tried stopping for food somewhere but didnt realize there's hardly any place to get decent food that stays open past 8:00 anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i would of, some hot vension stew would of helped keep the chill off. It was chilly even with the buddy goin full blast. Glad we brought the 25lb'r.


Love some canned deer meat! Makes a great quick and easy meal!


----------



## loomis82

We had a easy 8in to 9ins of ice on the lake I was on


----------



## dlancy

Went out early this morning searching for eyes on the north end of mosquito. I’ve only fished this lake a few times, so still learning the lake. Brought a friend, saw some other ogf’ers out there and we all got to bs before we headed on the ice. My friend got a great pic of Kit and myself trekking out with the beautiful sunrise. Fishing was very slow, managed about 20 dink crappie and perch from 7-1 in 8-10ft of water. Waxies took most of them for me. Had one real nice tug on a big mark, few reels then popped off. The lake was singing like crazy and the sun was beating down. My guess was that it made the fish a bit weary. On another note, thanks for the tips on the lowrance, got it dialed in much better this trip. I did enjoy seeing the history and how quickly a fish approached or swam away.

Be aware, the pressure crack allwayz mentioned a few days ago has opened up and it was very difficult to find a safe spot to cross when I left today. The wind was coming out of the southeast and really made that ice buckle. I’m sure some guys coming off the ice late tonight could have an issue, especially if that snow is blowing. Hope everyone makes it safe tonight. 

Here’s some ice porn for ya. 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Now that I know the daughter is hardcore with this icefishing as we dont use a shanty (will probably get one for next year.) She loves being outside though. I'm going to get one for a place to warm up. Now that shes been out twice next weekend I'm going to introduce her to getting up early so we dont end up getting out there ar 12:30 anymore!!! Screw the mid day bite! Can't really do evenings bc she has year around softball


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Bprice1031 said:


> Love some canned deer meat! Makes a great quick and easy meal!


Anymore i'll just yank the backstraps and tenderloins out for grillin then just cube everything else and can it up. Something therapeutic about listening to the ole canner hissing all day. Comes out soo tender and juicy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kit carson

Like what was stated earlier especially with all this snow forecasted, I would avoid the northend of mosquito for a few days. That pressure crack is no joke, hate to see someone walk out there and not see it because of the snow. Guys seriously extreme caution here.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Anymore i'll just yank the backstraps and tenderloins out for grillin then just cube everything else and can it up. Something therapeutic about listening to the ole canner hissing all day. Comes out soo tender and juicy!!!!!!!!!


Hell yes it does!!!!!!! Never had it till I met my wife and she wanted me to can some after I took a deer the first year we were together. She showed me what to do and from there on we can what is left after cutting steaks.


----------



## CRB

dlancy said:


> Went out early this morning searching for eyes on the north end of mosquito. I’ve only fished this lake a few times, so still learning the lake. Brought a friend, saw some other ogf’ers out there and we all got to bs before we headed on the ice. My friend got a great pic of Kit and myself trekking out with the beautiful sunrise. Fishing was very slow, managed about 20 dink crappie and perch from 7-1 in 8-10ft of water. Waxies took most of them for me. Had one real nice tug on a big mark, few reels then popped off. The lake was singing like crazy and the sun was beating down. My guess was that it made the fish a bit weary. On another note, thanks for the tips on the lowrance, got it dialed in much better this trip. I did enjoy seeing the history and how quickly a fish approached or swam away.
> 
> Be aware, the pressure crack allwayz mentioned a few days ago has opened up and it was very difficult to find a safe spot to cross when I left today. The wind was coming out of the southeast and really made that ice buckle. I’m sure some guys coming off the ice late tonight could have an issue, especially if that snow is blowing. Hope everyone makes it safe tonight.
> 
> Here’s some ice porn for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was nice to meet you Dlancy, Kit Carson and Happy Snag, and yes that crack coming off was nothing like in the morning, my buddy and I got quite a few small crappie and a bunch of good lookers, hopefully we can all meet up and do it again soon🍻


----------



## allwayzfishin

I'd like to have some canned deer meat... anyone wanna come up off some? Lol. Or deer jerky?


----------



## crappieboo420

Springfield was pretty good to me today 9 crappie and 3 gills fished 3 hours and lost a monster crappie up by the hole at least 14 inches. We even locked eyes for 5 seconds. Ice was a solid 4 inches all fish came horizontally on jigs and plastics. Fished 10 foot of water today near some old trees.


----------



## Isaac_02

I fished the middle of a bay on buckeye and caught one fish and as I left a guy told me he caught dozens from the same hole right next to a downed tree… guess I learned something about location today


----------



## CRB

BTW we drove around mosquito on our way home and there was a bunch of shanties off of the cemetery and about 8 or so off 305 launch, no idea on any thickness there, good and safety always😎


----------



## JiggingJacks

Got out for a few hours, a lot of dinks but managed a very nice crappie. Good luck everyone, it’s going to be a long season.


----------



## bobberbucket

JiggingJacks said:


> Got out for a few hours, a lot of dinks but managed a very nice crappie. Good luck everyone, it’s going to be a long season.
> View attachment 481715


. Here piggy piggy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

No hogs but good steady bite, loving the ice life…


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Caught a few after it started snowing. at old state park
















Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

Got out today with a couple buddies. I got two bass in the 2-3 lbs range, and a handful of dink gills and perch. One small crappie between the four of us. Still a great day to be out. Ice was definitely making some noise! Haven't heard that much singing since a couple years ago on east harbor.


----------



## Trouthunter

Put boots to the ice today. Earliest ice for me. Ledge Lake had 4” of clear ice, but decided to scout Portage Lakes. Checked with one guy on Nimi to see what’s going on. Shared some info on the Striker 4 with him and he shared some Lake info with me. Looked to have 4” clear ice, although shoreline is a bit sketchy. Dropped my camera down a few holes until I found fish. Tried an ice fly with power maggot. Had plenty of fish come up and inspect it. Grabbed the rod rigged with jigging spoon, tipped it with a power maggot and got a ok size crappie within two minutes. Can’t complain at all for just a scouting outing and the first time on ice on that lake.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Well, fished all day. Biggest to show on the day was a 13.5”. Caught alot just no size. I can’t complain though. Better than literally anything else!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

allwayzfishin said:


> I'd like to have some canned deer meat... anyone wanna come up off some? Lol. Or deer jerky?


I got you homie.


----------



## doegirl

I was at Imagination Station on Skeeter. Managed a couple good size 11" perch and a few legal crappie. Mostly runt perch. Ice 4".
FYI- apparently a crack with open water has formed between the marina and the beach.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

JiggingJacks said:


> Got out for a few hours, a lot of dinks but managed a very nice crappie. Good luck everyone, it’s going to be a long season.
> View attachment 481715


Thats a hog. Congratz.


----------



## John Boat

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Thats a hog. Congratz.


Made it out on Milton at3:30. Old school 1 rod 1 lure n a bucket. 3” ice fished 15’.


----------



## bobberbucket

John Boat said:


> Made it out on Milton at3:30. Old school 1 rod 1 lure n a bucket. 3” ice fished 15’.
> View attachment 481740
> 
> View attachment 481739


This might be my all time favorite [mention]John Boat [/mention] post! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well, it's a whiteout here in Mentor. About 8" on the ground so far. Man I hope this wind clears most of the snow off the lakes. Definitely gonna be a crappy drag out for guys wanting to fish, not to mention the ice isn't super thick yet. Just be cautious because of pressure cracks opening and covered with crusty ice. Imo, this is situation that makes me nervous on early ice. Can't see anything and all that extra weight on the ice with slush.


----------



## bobberbucket

Been pushing the white devil since 9 o’clock last night and I’ll probably be pushing it for quite a while longer. 


I think it’s safe to say nobody’s going out for the early bike today. 

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nope, not gonna try or risk hitting the ice today as much as I'd love to do so. I'll let the 'young guns' go out & make some paths. It'll be a good day to go over the rods, gear & tackle.


----------



## set-the-drag

They haven't even plowed my street and i think im easily 14"+ in novelty. Come to think of it i didn't hear a plow all night usually wake me up and i live by a main road. Just glad my power is on!


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Been pushing the white devil since 9 o’clock last night and I’ll probably be pushing it for quite a while longer.
> 
> 
> I think it’s safe to say nobody’s going out for the early bike today.
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take your time out there today Dave. Make sure you got plenty of coffee.


----------



## bobberbucket

Where Have All the Big Bluegills Gone? - Game & Fish


In many Upper Midwest lakes, the average size of bluegills has decreased. Is selective harvest to blame?




www.gameandfishmag.com





[mention]brad crappie [/mention] Where have all the bulls gone? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Take your time out there today Dave. Make sure you got plenty of coffee.


I was hoping to go home an go to bed by 9 but it’s not happening. What a  show! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

There should be a close for bluegill spawn imo


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> I was hoping to go home an go to bed by 9 but it’s not happening. What a  show!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hell, I can't get out of my driveway.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> There should be a close for bluegill spawn imo


& slot limiteds & bag limits! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac_02

Agreed, even growing up I had a very different definition of a big bluegill than my grandpa had because he’d seen so many bigger ones as a kid


----------



## lureluzer

What a terrible drag out! Even with a 1man flip. 12" of snow on top of 6" of ice.


----------



## kit carson

Looks like it was worth it , lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 481759
> 
> 
> What a terrible drag out! Even with a 1man flip. 12" of snow on top of 6" of ice.


Once fishing it’s all the same! I may be able to get out myself. Sounding like work mayyy be canceled today. Pretty unlikely though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Heading out to East Harbor. No snow out towards Toledo and EH has about 5 to 6 inches of ice. Yesterday at EH was one of my best ice fishing days in long time. Mostly good sized bluegills with perch and crappie mixed in. Non stop action.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Really really wish I was on the ice with ya'all, but at 69 I'm stayin' inside today.


----------



## set-the-drag

F THAT! You need a snow mobile to get anywhere this way. I cant even imagine you'd be able to get on ladue you'd have a heart attack trying to pull out without a machine


----------



## allwayzfishin

I decided to stay home and take a point for not going to work. They shut parts of 271 and 77 and rt 8 down. So I'm glad I stayed home. I live in mentor and drive to Mogadore everyday. Not today tho. F that. Gonna link up with another ice thug later to build a Smitty sled and drag out somewhere. Fish porn will be available this afternoon. Stay tuned


----------



## brad crappie

DBV said:


> Heading out to East Harbor. No snow out towards Toledo and EH has about 5 to 6 inches of ice. Yesterday at EH was one of my best ice fishing days in long time. Mostly good sized bluegills with perch and crappie mixed in. Non stop action.


 here comes the herd!!😉😳


----------



## loweman165

^^You ok??^^


----------



## threeten

brad crappie said:


> here comes the herd!!😉😳


I wanted to ask…. But afraid to draw attention. 
planned on a scouting trip tomorrow to see what was shaping up up that way.


----------



## DBV

brad crappie said:


> here comes the herd!!😉😳


Funny - herd was already there yesterday. At least 150 plus huts. lol.


----------



## brad crappie

set-the-drag said:


> There should be a close for bluegill spawn imo


Set the drag it’s not the spawn it’s all year on keeping 8in gills bud!


----------



## brad crappie

DBV said:


> Funny - herd was already there yesterday. At least 150 plus huts. lol.
> [/QUOTE


----------



## brad crappie

It’s unlimited bulls Bobber ! I got my 5.5 to 7 in bulls and I tell everyone I had 10 fish io gills! I go out 4 days of week and keep as many as I want , screw everyone else or the future fishermen and trophy fish! Bottom line Bobber they were not taught right from their father , grandpa, or buddies dad , or who ever introduced them to fishing! No one sells their fish!!! Bull life’s matter read up please!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fans! I’ve been out battling the white devil since about 2 AM this sucks. Really enjoying all the great reports in fish porn thank you everyone! 

Hopefully someday I’ll get to enjoy some fishing too! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes and lips on hooks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Will stick my nose out of the house in a few minutes. Will actually go to work. I'll be working the Ladue or Mogadore areas & will check out those lakes for ice fishing activity.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning ice fans! I’ve been out battling the white devil since about 2 AM this sucks. Really enjoying all the great reports in fish porn thank you everyone!
> 
> Hopefully someday I’ll get to enjoy some fishing too!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes and lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You bring a tear to my eye's...did a lot of 2 AM's in my time...liked it a lot better than fighting daytime traffic trying to keep the road's open...stay safe


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> You bring a tear to my eye's...did a lot of 2 AM's in my time...liked it a lot better than fighting daytime traffic trying to keep the road's open...stay safe


I definitely prefer the nightcrawler shift! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

icebucketjohn said:


> Will stick my nose out of the house in a few minutes. Will actually go to work. I'll be working the Ladue or Mogadore areas & will check out those lakes for ice fishing activity.


I drove over 422 yesterday it looked like there were 4'+ snow drifts on both sides of the lake it looked like waves of snow it was crazy looking. Ain't nobody getting through that without a machine of some kind


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mogadore Tuesday 9:30 1/18/22
Palm/Saxe:
Plowed. Nobodu on the ice
CLR:
NOT PLOWED. NOBODY ON THE ICE
Open Watet on Wrst Side (See pic)
Somone was on the ice: NW side (See pic)
Rt 43 Boathouse:
. NOT PLOWED. NOBODY ON THE ICE








.


----------



## set-the-drag

brad crappie said:


> Set the drag it’s not the spawn it’s all year on keeping 8in gills bud!


Yeah i guess your right. People only want to keep 8+ hell i am guilty even though i hardly ever go for gills i don't want anything under 8. I see the Russian and Chinese ex pats at ladue keeping every one they catch which is most 5" gills and same with crappie. I mean filling 5 gallon buckets. They must be eating them whole or grinding them up cuz idk what you'd get out of them dinks


----------



## brad crappie

Those new imports are uneducated to must conservation measures in their country its they rape everything to survive!!


----------



## set-the-drag

That's probably why the white perch#s are down there the last couple years to between them and the GD cormorants


----------



## Isaac_02

Does anybody think bag limits in general need to go down? I’m only 23 so haven’t seen that many years but it seems to me that bag limits have been mostly the same statewide for a long time. In that time, the number of people fishing has increased and newer electronics help a lot more people limit more often… doesn’t that mean many more fish are being taken than what it used to be?


----------



## set-the-drag

You can put all the limits you want on fish the problem is there's a lot of people who don't give a S and a lot of the lakes have little to no enforcement. Every year you hear of people getting pinched during walleye spawn taking way over limits or double dipping. They catch there limit and either go to another spot and do it again or just come back hours later and try to play it off like they are going for the first time that day


----------



## brad crappie

Isaac_02 said:


> Does anybody think bag limits in general need to go down? I’m only 23 so haven’t seen that many years but it seems to me that bag limits have been mostly the same statewide for a long time. In that time, the number of people fishing has increased and newer electronics help a lot more people limit more often… doesn’t that mean many more fish are being taken than what it used to be?





Isaac_02 said:


> Does anybody think bag limits in general need to go down? I’m only 23 so haven’t seen that many years but it seems to me that bag limits have been mostly the same statewide for a long time. In that time, the number of people fishing has increased and newer electronics help a lot more people limit more often… doesn’t that mean many more fish are being taken than what it used to be?


Yes your right bud and something needs to be done with advancement of catching fish ! My friend u are at the age that u are part of the future of fishing thx for giving a damn!!!


----------



## brad crappie

set-the-drag said:


> You can put all the limits you want on fish the problem is there's a lot of people who don't give a S and a lot of the lakes have little to no enforcement. Every year you hear of people getting pinched during walleye spawn taking way over limits or double dipping. They catch there limit and either go to another spot and do it again or just come back hours later and try to play it off like they are going for the first time that day


I get what your saying bud but something needs to be done on gills where they do good at!


----------



## kit carson

I personally think they should have a closed season while on spawning beds, to many get poached off there beds.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Mosquito is the absolute worst when it comes to keeping undersized fish. The straw hat navy and cleveland/warren folk take literally everything and it’s rarely monitored. I’m only 24 myself but have fished mosquito more than any lake. Fished it since I was able to hold a rod. I can only remember one time being checked out there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

kit carson said:


> I personally think they should have a closed season while on spawning beds, to many get poached off there beds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That spawn is the easiest time to get bulls!!!


----------



## brad crappie

I consider my home lake as squitter cause I fish it more then any other am not saying am gods gift to fishing but I fished 5 different weed areas and fished deeper main lake channel structure before ice up and caught the dog **** out of 6 in craps and 5/6in gills in those spots! I did mange one 14.5in crap with only about 10 keeper craps plus some medium keeper gills! There is still good ones but it’s the worst I have seen it for gills and craps! The perch throw every non keeper on the ice not growing well! Yes there are bigums but not enough


----------



## set-the-drag

brad crappie said:


> That spawn is the easiest time to get bulls!!!


And like the article bobber posted said when the big bulls get pulled the little ones breed and they are genetically weaker smaller and you end up with high#s of smaller fish all together


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> I consider my home lake as squitter cause I fish it more then any other am not saying am gods gift to fishing but I fished 5 different weed areas and fished deeper main lake channel structure before ice up and caught the dog **** out of 6 in craps and 5/6in gills in those spots! I did mange one 14.5in crap with only about 10 keeper craps plus some medium keeper gills! There is still good ones but it’s the worst I have seen it for gills and craps! The perch throw every non keeper on the ice not growing well! Yes there are bigums but not enough


I can agree. The size the other day was extremely disappointing. Too much pressure on that lake anymore. It needs a recycle. Hoping arthur produces better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I can agree. The size the other day was extremely disappointing. Too much pressure on that lake anymore. It needs a recycle. Hoping arthur produces better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you remember a couple of years ago when I was telling you that all that slab action, Internet blabbermouths, & the pressure that comes was going to hurt Skeeter? 

I hate it when I’m right! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber u know what I think about showing off all 6/7 in gills 8-10in craps, and 7-9in perch on social media! With rest of my fish o’s! Remember that one white kid on the squitter site playing rap music and bragging about all his fish! There’s your sign


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Bobber u know what I think about showing off all 6/7 in gills 8-10in craps, and 7-9in perch on social media! With rest of my fish o’s! Remember that one white kid on the squitter site playing rap music and bragging about all his fish! There’s your sign


The same people be like what happened to all the bigums & why are there so many people at the spot. You know how I feel about people who blow up local spots. 

If I can’t park in the lot at one of my favorite local haunts because it’s full of people from other counties it makes me unhappy. There’s good reason why them boys up north don’t like to tell buckeyes a damn thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfillet

Anybody have eyes on Pymatuning? I’m praying some of the snow blew off the lake. Was there Sunday and a lot of the lake still didn’t have good ice. Fished out of Jamestown on 4-5 of good clear.


----------



## vanhln

brad crappie said:


> here comes the herd!!😉😳


The herd was already there Sunday: 50 shanties, 6 inches of ice I'm told.... i discovered this was already posted... seems I can't delete it.


----------



## Outasync

With rain and almost 40 tomorrow the snow should be pretty much gone for the weekend. Shouldnt hurt the ice too much


----------



## icebucketjohn

Seems COVID has spurned many guys out from their home confinements onto the cold, frigid hardwater world of ours.


----------



## nixmkt

Outasync said:


> With rain and almost 40 tomorrow the snow should be pretty much gone for the weekend. Shouldnt hurt the ice too much



Come on! ???? Maybe where you are if there was only minimal snow but for most of N.E. Ohio it is almost totally unlikely over a foot of snow is going to disappear with one day of 41 high and 40% chance of rain showers in the afternoon and 16 tomorrow night.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Definitely will be wet slushy snow on the lakes. It's not going to melt too much. Hence why you all should find some materials and build a Smitty sled. The guys that can go the distance will be the ones out actually catching quality fish. All the others will be corralled up close to the parking lot areas.


----------



## randazzo87

allwayzfishin said:


> Definitely will be wet slushy snow on the lakes. It's not going to melt too much. Hence why you all should find some materials and build a Smitty sled. The guys that can go the distance will be the ones out actually catching quality fish. All the others will be corralled up close to the parking lot areas.


Building mine this week. How tall does everyone make them?


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

allwayzfishin said:


> I decided to stay home and take a point for not going to work. They shut parts of 271 and 77 and rt 8 down. So I'm glad I stayed home. I live in mentor and drive to Mogadore everyday. Not today tho. F that. Gonna link up with another ice thug later to build a Smitty sled and drag out somewhere. Fish porn will be available this afternoon. Stay tuned





allwayzfishin said:


> Definitely will be wet slushy snow on the lakes. It's not going to melt too much. Hence why you all should find some materials and build a Smitty sled. The guys that can go the distance will be the ones out actually catching quality fish. All the others will be corralled up close to the parking lot areas.



Any pictures of the sled and or fish ?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I feel like it’s going to make a weird crusty layer on top that you step thru each step


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

One warm day isn't going to help us alot, it's slushy under the snow now, starting tomorrow night its all going to freeze. Yes IHD it's probably going to feel like your going through with each step. Now in a few days should be a compacted white layer in top of our clear, we will have some pretty thick ice by the weekend.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Found some scraps in the garage laying around. Kinda just whipped this monstrosity together on the fly. The 1/8" wall 1x1 aluminum tubing rails will hold some serious weight. Gonna strap the flip over to it after work today and do a drag test in the yard. Hopefully it pulls effortlessly


----------



## joekacz

The rain should pack the snow down a bit and with the below average temperatures coming it just might make it pretty hard…hopefully…maybe…we’ll see…that double layer sucks and usually call’s for a extra change of underwear…Lol lol


----------



## kit carson

I think this is the first time I ever hoped it would rain during ice season

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV

Outasync said:


> With rain and almost 40 tomorrow the snow should be pretty much gone for the weekend. Shouldnt hurt the ice too much


Ha - no way. Won’t even be close to being gone. Ice on the East side lakes will not be fun to walk on anytime soon with all that snow, which also cause that slushy area underneath. 

Usually heavy snow on the ice does not equate to good fishing either, at least that has been my experience.


----------



## baitguy

set-the-drag said:


> That's probably why the white perch#s are down there the last couple years to between them and the GD cormorants


Can't complain about anything that puts a dent in white perch but the Cormorants are indiscriminate hunters ... maybe some sort of federal regulation to ban them from anything but white perch 😝 come on Joe, do something about this issue 🤠


----------



## Outasync

Im 20 mins from the lake and we've already had a decent bit drop here. Dont know if its packing but it's dropped around 2 inches in my yard.


----------



## HappySnag

randazzo87 said:


> Building mine this week. How tall does everyone make them?


it depend on hight off snow you fish,12" to 16" should be good.


----------



## Outasync

Anyone know where to find a decent set of skis for a smitty?


----------



## Bigfillet

Most ski shops sell them for $15 bucks or less. The last set I bought they charged me $8. Try to get the longest set that will fit in your vehicle.


----------



## Bass knuckles

Outasync said:


> Anyone know where to find a decent set of skis for a smitty?


Try thrift store… have came across them there before. Next to free if you find some there


----------



## swone

I talked to a guy in upper Ontario a couple years ago and he said that a lot of guys that don’t have machines use snowshoes up there. I was all excited to try mine out yesterday but I just went right down through the powder and fell down several times. I do wonder though if they might be handy when we have that “ice sandwich” with frozen snow for the top layer water for the meat and ice as the bottom layer. Walking 100 yards on the ice was a serious chore yesterday.


----------



## lureluzer

I think by Sunday or Monday it should be easy pulling again. Hopefully we get some rain and it all hardens up on top after the good low temps that we've got coming. It will definitely hide some hazards though.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - I think I’m done with the white devil for awhile.. Forecast is looking absolutely fabulous for the future of 2022 ice!  

Looking outside I don’t think any rain fell around here. There’s just as much snow as there was it’s gonna be tough pulling with or without skis. Still totally doable & definitely a good time to have your spud banging on that ice while you make your way out. 

I’ll be tied up again with obligations . Looking forward to the reports! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

The rain is coming this afternoon...not much...maybe enough to saturate the snow cover so it freezes up real good this weekend and make walking a little easier...this could be good hopefully...


----------



## brad crappie

Hey what do u know I drilled a lot holes looking for fish caught more dink’s not a lot, it was a tough bite couple keeper perch plus a actually gill with hump! It’s still living ! The wind was shitty it will be today but I think I found fish at the end of my drilling circuit!!


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Hey what do u know I drilled a lot holes looking for fish caught more dink’s not a lot, it was a tough bite couple keeper perch plus a actually gill with hump! It’s still living ! The wind was shitty it will be today but I think I found fish at the end of my drilling circuit!!


I love some Brad crappie fish porn in the morning! Go’s together like bourbon & coffee!

#savethegdbulls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Those bulls grow everywhere that’s what non inform think! 😳 bad drag wow


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Those bulls grow everywhere that’s what non inform think!  bad drag wow


If you patty up a few 4-5” eyeballs an all you’ll get one grande bull patty. 

Follow me for more recipes.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning! - I think I’m done with the white devil for awhile.. Forecast is looking absolutely fabulous for the future of 2022 ice!
> 
> Looking outside I don’t think any rain fell around here. There’s just as much snow as there was it’s gonna be tough pulling with or without skis. Still totally doable & definitely a good time to have your spud banging on that ice while you make your way out.
> 
> I’ll be tied up again with obligations . Looking forward to the reports!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like watching the pole dance.


----------



## Isaac_02

The ice on buckeye should still be good today with the slightly warmer temps right? Want to get out but not gonna make the drive if the chances of safe ice are low


----------



## CRB

Had time to kill so sitting at silver creek lake in Medina county, lake is mostly slush and should freeze real nice by the weekend incase anyone wanted to know🎣


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Sunday before the storm hit a strip pond. 4" clear ice. Did okay, not great. Ended up keeping 3 biggest crappies, got some gills and largemouth as well.


----------



## jackal_727

CRB said:


> Had time to kill so sitting at silver creek lake in Medina county, lake is mostly slush and should freeze real nice by the weekend incase anyone wanted to know🎣


In the past ice fishing silver creek was not allowed. Has this changed? I'm right down the road on hametown.


----------



## CRB

I thought I read you were allowed but I may be wrong as it has happened before🤫 there are a couple holes popped by the docks and you could tell someone was fishing off of them


----------



## CRB

Jackal I just called the office and Bonnie said it is permitted on silver creek lake she said it is posted on their website but I can’t find anything so just do your own research. Can you tell me if the still stick this with trout? Thanks


----------



## steelhead1

Scratched the first ice fish itch Sunday at OSP. Usual dinks but did manage 6 keeper Crappie and 5 keeper gills, one being a fish ohio. Ran into Bobberbucket, Trapperjon, fishinful and few others.

Now where will I end up after this weeks labor  Come on Saturday!


----------



## John Boat

Phish_4_Bass said:


> Sunday before the storm hit a strip pond. 4" clear ice. Did okay, not great. Ended up keeping 3 biggest crappies, got some gills and largemouth as well.
> View attachment 481863


Anyone else notice that the fish in this post resemble the ones posted by Brad Crappie 🤭. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## CFIden

jackal_727 said:


> In the past ice fishing silver creek was not allowed. Has this changed? I'm right down the road on hametown.


Yes you can fish silver creek. One of my best friends just retired from the Metro parks and he worked there pretty much his entire career. Some areas on shore are off limits.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Planning on hitting Catawba next and looking for a team of ice thugs to join me. Who wants in on the action?


----------



## kit carson

You know I'm in

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfillet

allwayzfishin said:


> Planning on hitting Catawba next and looking for a team of ice thugs to join me. Who wants in on the action?


I’m thinking it should be ready by next weekend if the wind is good to us.


----------



## jackal_727

CRB said:


> Jackal I just called the office and Bonnie said it is permitted on silver creek lake she said it is posted on their website but I can’t find anything so just do your own research. Can you tell me if the still stick this with trout? Thanks





CFIden said:


> Yes you can fish silver creek. One of my best friends just retired from the Metro parks and he worked there pretty much his entire career. Some areas on shore are off limits.


Good to hear. I don't know where I saw no ice fishing but either way this is good news. I'm a mile or two from there so it's cool to have a spot so close.


----------



## bobberbucket

steelhead1 said:


> Scratched the first ice fish itch Sunday at OSP. Usual dinks but did manage 6 keeper Crappie and 5 keeper gills, one being a fish ohio. Ran into Bobberbucket, Trapperjon, fishinful and few others.
> 
> Now where will I end up after this weeks labor  Come on Saturday!


You definitely did not run into me. 

Edit: I know this because I’ve been back dragging driveways at new construction homes all day so that Yoder toters can get into the driveways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

The newest form of identity theft-stealing your ice credentials. It wouldn’t be ice season if Bobberbucket didn’t have a stalker or two out there.


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> The newest form of identity theft-stealing your ice credentials. It wouldn’t be ice season if Bobberbucket didn’t have a stalker or two out there.


They can come help me with all this work! I be needing a good stunt double. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten

allwayzfishin said:


> Planning on hitting Catawba next and looking for a team of ice thugs to join me. Who wants in on the action?


I’m going to go up Friday to look around


----------



## steelhead1

bobberbucket said:


> You definitely did not run into me.
> 
> Edit: I know this because I’ve been back dragging driveways at new construction homes all day so that Yoder toters can get into the driveways.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well crap sorry. It was one of the regulars from here..


----------



## bobberbucket

steelhead1 said:


> Well crap sorry. It was one of the regulars from here..


I wish it was me though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokingbarrel

jackal_727 said:


> In the past ice fishing silver creek was not allowed. Has this changed? I'm right down the road on hametown.


Yes, you are allowed to ice fish. It's in my backyard as well literally i walk through my backyard and I am in the park. Grew up playing in that park past 40 years plus before they ever redone it with the big lake.


----------



## jackal_727

smokingbarrel said:


> Yes, you are allowed to ice fish. It's in my backyard as well literally i walk through my backyard and I am in the park. Grew up playing in that park past 40 years plus before they ever redone it with the big lake.


This is great news. I'm not sure where I read it. I might have even read a post were someone said it, and took it at face value? Either way, I'm not one to look a gift horse in the mouth. Maybe I'll see one of you out there.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Welp...days before my week long ice adventure..what do I do? Cut the pad of my finger off on accident. Was slicing an onion and it slipped out sending the knife to slice my finger instead lol. My girl was like how bad is it, I said theres a piece of my finger on the cutting board. She's like nuh uh..that's a chunk of garlic lol. Nope, it's a piece of skin. Usually I'd super glue it but there's nothing to super glue lol. 
Hopefully I can still get my glove on while out in the cold.


----------



## jackal_727

allwayzfishin said:


> Welp...days before my week long ice adventure..what do I do? Cut the pad of my finger off on accident. Was slicing an onion and it slipped out sending the knife to slice my finger instead lol. My girl was like how bad is it, I said theres a piece of my finger on the cutting board. She's like nuh uh..that's a chunk of garlic lol. Nope, it's a piece of skin. Usually I'd super glue it but there's nothing to super glue lol.
> Hopefully I can still get my glove on while out in the cold.


I wish I could say I've never done that, and I don't know what you're going through. But that's just a lie! Get well bud.


----------



## kit carson

You don't need a glove allwayz you sit a heated shack, lol

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Hahaha Ok ok...I hope I don't get an infection from handling those giant Gators I'll be holding. Definitely don't wear gloves for that


----------



## kit carson

Don't worry buddy I'll help you out

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]kit carson [/mention] isn’t scared of the walleye herpies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Im fortunate enough my womans cousin is a surgical np so i get all the skin glue i need stuff is a necessity


----------



## wolfenstein

allwayzfishin said:


> Welp...days before my week long ice adventure..what do I do? Cut the pad of my finger off on accident. Was slicing an onion and it slipped out sending the knife to slice my finger instead lol. My girl was like how bad is it, I said theres a piece of my finger on the cutting board. She's like nuh uh..that's a chunk of garlic lol. Nope, it's a piece of skin. Usually I'd super glue it but there's nothing to super glue lol.
> Hopefully I can still get my glove on while out in the cold.


As they say...pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## set-the-drag

allwayzfishin said:


> Welp...days before my week long ice adventure..what do I do? Cut the pad of my finger off on accident. Was slicing an onion and it slipped out sending the knife to slice my finger instead lol. My girl was like how bad is it, I said theres a piece of my finger on the cutting board. She's like nuh uh..that's a chunk of garlic lol. Nope, it's a piece of skin. Usually I'd super glue it but there's nothing to super glue lol.
> Hopefully I can still get my glove on while out in the cold.


You know your finger isn't onion right  that sucks ass i deal with it quite a bit as the main metal man at my company. Lots of diced up fingers and hands. Its when you get the tendon that there's a real problem. I'm at 2 hospital visits getting tendons sewn back together.


----------



## jackal_727

set-the-drag said:


> Im fortunate enough my womans cousin is a surgical np so i get all the skin glue i need stuff is a necessity


My fiance works for a plastic surgeon so she's always bringing home expired med stuff since they can't use it. Still good enough for me. Better than gorilla glue and masking tape.


----------



## allwayzfishin

It's wrapped it in duct tape with a paper towel and a bit of Neosporin. Should be good to go Saturday or Sunday as long as I don't mess it up at work the next two days.


----------



## Trouthunter

allwayzfishin said:


> Planning on hitting Catawba next and looking for a team of ice thugs to join me. Who wants in on the action?


You looking to do the main lake or East Harbor? With snowmageddon hitting by area, thinking Portage Lakes may be questionable. Resorted to thinking on exploring East Harbor.


----------



## lureluzer

allwayzfishin said:


> Planning on hitting Catawba next and looking for a team of ice thugs to join me. Who wants in on the action?


Let me know when you're planning on going. I was planning on hitting the sag river this weekend but 8# eyes sound better than 1.5# eyes. Even if it doesn't work out EH is right around the corner.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice dogs! - I see we’re fixing to be making some serious ice! Probably not as serious as if there were no snow on the ice but when it’s that cold we’re gonna make some ice. 

Today looks pretty fishy for those heading out. I don’t like the slightly high pressure but I think the stability will have them hungry today.

Unfortunately again I’m unable to go check that theory out personally stupid work.

If I were out there traversing the frozen glory land I’d have all my safety gear. SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE & A PARTNER! That sloppy ice isn’t anything to fool with especially if you run across something that was barely glassed over before the snow fell. STAY SAFE OUT THERE! 

Keep that fish porn coming! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hopefully this 10 day forecast stays true…should give the “slush mushers “a bit of relief with everything refreezing…still gotta SPUD your way out but the trek may be a little bit easier…a couple of seasons ago we had a established pathway leading out and on the way back in my friend decided to side track the path by 5ft or so and put his leg through a covered with snow hole…lesson learned with a wet leg and no SPUDDING…up here in the “bubble “we probably lost about 35% of snow depth with melting and settling…stay safe…now for a cup of coffee and try to remember what or who may have my spud bar?…a call to Mark’s may be in order…


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hopefully this 10 day forecast stays true…should give the “slush mushers “a bit of relief with everything refreezing…still gotta SPUD your way out but the trek may be a little bit easier…a couple of seasons ago we had a established pathway leading out and on the way back in my friend decided to side track the path by 5ft or so and put his leg through a covered with snow hole…lesson learned with a wet leg and no SPUDDING…up here in the “bubble “we probably lost about 35% of snow depth with melting and settling…stay safe…now for a cup of coffee and try to remember what or who may have my spud bar?…a call to Mark’s may be in order…


Gearing up for a little near future ice adventure? 
. I hope you get to get out soon I know it’s been too long! Hopefully after I get through the next few weeks there’s still some thick enough bergs we can ride together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

It’s called the 70 year itch…the desire is there but the capability and stamina is questionable…lol lol


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Red ears were biting at Jerry's bait shop on long lake. Slush solidified. Didn't get anything after about 9 o'clock . Got 30 nice ones kept 18









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Skivvyskiv said:


> Red ears were biting at Jerry's bait shop on long lake. Slush solidified. Didn't get anything after about 9 o'clock . Got 30 nice ones kept 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk





Skivvyskiv said:


> Red ears were biting at Jerry's bait shop on long lake. Slush solidified. Didn't get anything after about 9 o'clock . Got 30 nice ones kept 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Plx stud ! Good thing u didn’t have any those 11 to 12in ears in the pic cause I don’t think Jerry could handle eh crowd


----------



## Bprice1031

Skivvyskiv said:


> Red ears were biting at Jerry's bait shop on long lake. Slush solidified. Didn't get anything after about 9 o'clock . Got 30 nice ones kept 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Where's the Death Sled?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> Plx stud ! Good thing u didn’t have any those 11 to 12in ears in the pic cause I don’t think Jerry could handle eh crowd


Doesn’t matter now, there will be 50 people there come Saturday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Doesn’t matter now, there will be 50 people there come Saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe 50 tomorro, alot more over the weekend....should have just put up a billboard sign. too many non members cruise ogf just for that reason, made that same mistake 5 or 6 years ago


----------



## bobberbucket

I know how some feel myself included feel about site specific information in the open forums. But maybe this instance will help a small local bait store make a little extra money. That I’m totally not opposed too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I wish you had to be logged in to view the hardwater fourm. Too many unregistered guests leaching information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Richters says 6 inches at pymie. 2 inches of crusty stuff on top. Ill be out all weekend. Just wish I could drag further. My knees just not up to a long haul!


----------



## set-the-drag

Actually i wasn't logged in the other day somehow and i couldn't find the hard water forum it was like it was never here. Idk maybe it had nothing to do with it but when i logged in it popped up


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I know to view the Lake Erie thread you have to be logged in. I’m not sure about the hardwater section


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfillet

You don’t need to be logged in to see the hardwater section.


----------



## Isaac_02

Caught my first ever ice saugeye today. It ain’t much, but it’s a good feeling. He went right back where he came from after the pic


----------



## Skivvyskiv

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Doesn’t matter now, there will be 50 people there come Saturday
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jerry did have bait today. Hopefully he has the bait dealer on speed-dial. I imagine he could benefit from some extra business this time of year. I need him to stay open cuz he's the closest to my house and I travel on foot 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skivvyskiv

Strolled on over to old state park. The fishing seems better now that the ice ain't clear









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice hounds! - Look at those beautiful temperatures for ice fishing! Those few days with wretched snow in the forecast won’t hurt a thing in combination with those temperatures. I’d say over the next 10 days we’re gonna make some serious ice! 

Gotta stack it now cause we know the late February/March ice is totally worth it!

I’m still stuck out of the game but thoroughly enjoying the show from the sidelines. I really appreciate all the reports & fish porn! Hopefully in a few weeks I’ll be able to contribute a little myself. 

Glad to hear & see so many taking safety seriously. People are toting SPUDS wearing SPIKES & PICKS. They’ve got ROPE & A PARTNER. I like it ALOT! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

What a beautiful crispy morning, going to be a great weekend for chasing some slabs and eyes. Our kind of weather, tomorrow morning walk out will be a cold one get this day over with and everyone enjoy a safe weekend on the Ice.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## tkbiker

Yes Sir... you to and remember 









Be safe out there!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Yeah ..I'll be keeping details to a bare minimum the next week unless you personally have my number. Don't want my success hampered by the trollers


----------



## set-the-drag

Busch Made an Ice Shanty You Can Stay in for a Week


Time for an ice retreat.




www.thrillist.com




Get after it gents im not on any social bs besides this bs so im not able to enter. Sounds like a great time to me!


----------



## set-the-drag

allwayzfishin said:


> Yeah ..I'll be keeping details to a bare minimum the next week unless you personally have my number. Don't want my success hampered by the trollers


Are you leaving today?


----------



## JimRak

FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## wolfenstein

Anyone have info on Milton ice conditions? May check it out tomorrow


----------



## allwayzfishin

set-the-drag said:


> Are you leaving today?


Tomorrow late morning after running errands. Then it's straight search mode till I find the glory holes lol.


----------



## John Boat

wolfenstein said:


> Anyone have info on Milton ice conditions? May check it out tomorrow


95% of snow wicked water and is now solid slick ice. I’d still be careful crossing the Chanel on North end. Spud your way out!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

allwayzfishin said:


> Tomorrow late morning after running errands. Then it's straight search mode till I find the glory holes lol.
> [/QUO
> I was thinking about coming to find you Sunday but now i gotta put a ned water softener in so its Sunday no fun day for me☹


----------



## King-Fish

First time out this year. Fished by myself, well besides the hundreds of others out on ice. Was a blast 50+ fish from 8-2. Kept 20 fish. Mixed bag crappie, perch and bluegills. 7” of ice. Fishing 7 ft. of water. Glow white tungsten jig on bottom with a fly tied about a foot above it. Used red spikes and mousees for bait. Couldn’t get anything to bite plastics. Special mention to @Fish2Win for the rod he made that I got off him. That thing is sweet. The spring tip was essential today as I heard many other people not doing very well or not landing bites but that spring tip was on point hooking them today! It was a very light bite for sure. Shantytown, USA! PS GPS your spots when you find a good one. I drilled one hole today and never moved on a spot I had marked from last year. It’s a winner


----------



## bobberbucket

King-Fish said:


> First time out this year. Fished by myself, well besides the hundreds of others out on ice. Was a blast 50+ fish from 8-2. Kept 20 fish. Mixed bag crappie, perch and bluegills. 7” of ice. Fishing 7 ft. of water. Glow white tungsten jig on bottom with a fly tied about a foot above it. Used red spikes and mousees for bait. Couldn’t get anything to bite plastics. Special mention to @Fish2Win for the rod he made that I got off him. That thing is sweet. The spring tip was essential today as I heard many other people not doing very well or not landing bites but that spring tip was on point hooking them today! It was a very light bite for sure. Shantytown, USA! PS GPS your spots when you find a good one. I drilled one hole today and never moved on a spot I had marked from last year. It’s a winner
> View attachment 482003
> 
> View attachment 482002
> 
> View attachment 481999
> 
> View attachment 482001
> 
> View attachment 482000


Tough to beat them F2W rods!  Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I drilled some holes today. Ice hasn’t grown much this week, but the snow melted down after 1 warm day and the ice should start growing again pretty quick. 4” of clear ice here in Union County. I’ll be out tomorrow.


----------



## loomis82

Going to be hitting it again this Sunday morning. Making the kid get up for the morning bite. Going to try for some gills and crappie while watching the tip ups. Going to have run 5 tip ups for the toothy critters this time. Ice has to be close to 10ins now if not more


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Finally made it out to the slab hole. Man they were bein some finicky frickers tonight. Was marking tons of fish on the graph but had to change baits and techniques a few times before they'd commit. Managed 6 decent ones. Bite was on for about 30 minutes then it was over. Gonna give er hell tomorrow after dealing with some family stuff.


----------



## bobberbucket

Story time : And the bass boats stayed under their tarps until Spring the end! 

Good morning icers! - It’s a beautiful outside -6 here and I’m loving it. Woke up all kinds of ornery . I’ll bet there’s a lot of fish porn today plenty of ice out there & it’s Saturday! . 

Safe to say we’re stacking up the inches with these continued arctic temperatures! 

Still a good idea to play it safe & SPUD,SPUD,SPUD! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

Good morning folks. Finally time to go chase some fish's! Hopefully I'll have a few pics to post.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

I'll tell ya what. The non members creeping on this forum are defiantly a problem, but i think even a bigger issue is the Facebook crowd. Posting pics, location, FOW, lure color, bait choice. Sh*t is ridiculous. Might as well send the gps coordinates.


----------



## bobberbucket

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> I'll tell ya what. The non members creeping on this forum are defiantly a problem, but i think even a bigger issue is the Facebook crowd. Posting pics, location, FOW, lure color, bait choice. Sh*t is ridiculous. Might as well send the gps coordinates.


Oh yeah the Facebook fishing pages are the devil! But so are the lurkers here. Lots of them lurk here then go fish and post on Facebook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I know this has been brought up before. And even was a thing for awhile before I think. 

So again I’d like to petition to make people have to log in to view the hardwater fourm. 

[mention]fastwater [/mention] I know this decision probably isn’t within the realm of the the moderation staff. But by chance would you know whereabouts one could go about asking for this to happen? 

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake/Rob

Heading out for the first time of the year. Good luck and be safe to all


----------



## joekacz

It seems geographically there are more “braggers” in our area of the state than the others…and we also have the larger population…along with social media numbers and methods you got a making for over crowding and pressure on the few lakes available…minus Lake Erie…joining these media’s is easy enough…years back it was land lines then cell phones and here comes the internet…I literally can go back that far in time and see that at one time you did your own checking of spots and you really didn’t have anyone to tell or ask but a few friends…just wonder what the next 10yrs with social media will bring…use to be a solitude sport…it’s just not ice fishing it’s everything in the outdoors…you got a secret spot…just tell one person and it’s not a secret anymore


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> It seems geographically there are more “braggers” in our area of the state than the others…and we also have the larger population…along with social media numbers and methods you got a making for over crowding and pressure on the few lakes available…minus Lake Erie…joining these media’s is easy enough…years back it was land lines then cell phones and here comes the internet…I literally can go back that far in time and see that at one time you did your own checking of spots and you really didn’t have anyone to tell or ask but a few friends…just wonder what the next 10yrs with social media will bring…use to be a solitude sport…it’s just not ice fishing it’s everything in the outdoors…you got a secret spot…just tell one person and it’s not a secret anymore


One posted picture with encrypted location data and it’s over! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

You are absolutely dead on with that...except for the BigE...his hands even cover the species of fish he's showing...LOL


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

I know on other forums im part of you can create private, invite only groups within the forums. I think its a great idea and weeds out the lurkers. I would really like to see ogf create this type of system.


----------



## cement569

i dont do facebook, never did, never will


----------



## threeten

^^^^^^^ x2
Fishbook only


----------



## Rooster

Little crappie love hopslam!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Little less drinking little more fishing😉


----------



## loomis82

Been getting nice sized perch at a local spot if any wants location let me know. I'll post for all to see!


----------



## loweman165

Went past Wallace Lake in Berea at about 11am this morning. North end was shanty town but the south end didn't even have so much as a track across it.


----------



## joekacz

loomis82 said:


> Been getting nice sized perch at a local spot if any wants location let me know. I'll post for all to see!
> View attachment 482030


The big ones never taste that great…let me know when they’re in the 12in range…lol lol


----------



## loomis82

we dont eat fish or any kind of seafood. I know we suck. Have had fish cooked every way possible as I use to work on charter boats, just not for me. So we either release or give away


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey BB Dave, you planning on trying to get your pops out with the boys again this year?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Hey BB Dave, you planning on trying to get your pops out with the boys again this year?


When I get time if there’s some ice around still I’m sure we will try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913

Incase anyone has ever wondered if your nicest St. Croix combo should happen to end up in 20.5' of water for an hour or so while you are frantically trying to retrieve it with another rod and somehow do happen to pull it up, it will freeze up and be pretty much useless if temps are are in the low 20s.... hopefully the water and mud come out of her once she dries out! I mean so I have heard...from a friend.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## BrodyC

Ice fishing in southern Ohio, I repeat Ice fishing in southern Ohio!

It’s been 2 years since I’ve dropped a line through a hole in the ice but we’re back! Just on a small local pond with about 3” all the Way around. Nothing yet but this pond has a good population of bass and bluegills. Will update later 👍🏼


----------



## joekacz

miked913 said:


> Incase anyone has ever wondered if your nicest St. Croix combo should happen to end up in 20.5' of water for an hour or so while you are frantically trying to retrieve it with another rod and somehow do happen to pull it up, it will freeze up and be pretty much useless if temps are are in the low 20s.... hopefully the water and mud come out of her once she dries out! I mean so I have heard...from a friend.
> 
> reelylivinsportfishing.com


And now the rest of the story??!?….???


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> Ice fishing in southern Ohio, I repeat Ice fishing in southern Ohio!
> 
> It’s been 2 years since I’ve dropped a line through a hole in the ice but we’re back! Just on a small local pond with about 3” all the Way around. Nothing yet but this pond has a good population of bass and bluegills. Will update later
> View attachment 482038


Oh helll yeah [mention]BrodyC [/mention]! Good to see your finally on the hardwater!  Get um. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

4th time out finally caught some fish.. Landed 24 Perch. No jumbos, but a mixed bag. Caught all on the bottom.
Probably a dozen were keepers. Acme Castmaster with Stinger Hook & full minnow.


----------



## JiggingJacks

A few small perch and apparently the catfish bite was fire today. I couldn’t keep them off my line, had a lot of fun. Hope everyone is enjoying this season.


----------



## BrodyC

bobberbucket said:


> Oh helll yeah [mention]BrodyC [/mention]! Good to see your finally on the hardwater!  Get um.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know man I was pumped! Not only was I excited to get out, I caught fish!
Catching fish in this tiny pond might not necessarily be a big challenge but it was a blast and I can’t wait to hopefully get on some bigger water next week.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Still in disbelief. Ive fished this little NE mudhole since i was a young boy. Ive pulled big crappies out of here every spring. I knew one day my PB crappie would come from here and today i believe i caught my crappie of a lifetime. The fact i got it through the ice made it even more special. What made it even even more special is a caught it on a tiny micro jig my old lady bought me for Christmas but was so embarrassed to give them to be because she said they were tiny and probably wouldnt catch anything but small fish.


----------



## Lil' Rob

JiggingJacks said:


> A few small perch and apparently the catfish bite was fire today. I couldn’t keep them off my line, had a lot of fun. Hope everyone is enjoying this season.
> View attachment 482047


That happened to me last night...not sure how many cats I landed...lost a few as well...biggest was 25.5"...two others over 20"...just missed first Fish Ohio for the year.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Still in disbelief. Ive fished this little NE mudhole since i was a young boy. Ive pulled big crappies out of here every spring. I knew one day my PB crappie would come from here and today i believe i caught my crappie of a lifetime. The fact i got it through the ice made it even more special. What made it even even more special is a caught it on a tiny micro jig my old lady bought me for Christmas but was so embarrassed to give them to be because she said they were tiny and probably wouldnt catch anything but small fish.
> View attachment 482053
> 
> View attachment 482052


Mega slab! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Still in disbelief. Ive fished this little NE mudhole since i was a young boy. Ive pulled big crappies out of here every spring. I knew one day my PB crappie would come from here and today i believe i caught my crappie of a lifetime. The fact i got it through the ice made it even more special. What made it even even more special is a caught it on a tiny micro jig my old lady bought me for Christmas but was so embarrassed to give them to be because she said they were tiny and probably wouldnt catch anything but small fish.
> View attachment 482053
> 
> View attachment 482052


Wow. Congrats. That might be a wall hanger if I caught it. Length?


----------



## Bprice1031

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Still in disbelief. Ive fished this little NE mudhole since i was a young boy. Ive pulled big crappies out of here every spring. I knew one day my PB crappie would come from here and today i believe i caught my crappie of a lifetime. The fact i got it through the ice made it even more special. What made it even even more special is a caught it on a tiny micro jig my old lady bought me for Christmas but was so embarrassed to give them to be because she said they were tiny and probably wouldnt catch anything but small fish.
> View attachment 482053
> 
> View attachment 482052


That is truly a hog! Congrats!


----------



## jackal_727

Well we hit two spots today. Marked lots of fish. Basically non stop. Bite was slow. Caught a decent amount, but only a couple keepers. One real nice perch, about 12", a 13" crappie and two perch around 9-10". Buddy lost a 3-4lbs bass at the hole. Everything else was small. Still a good day. Truck said - 9 when we left this morning.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

jackal_727 said:


> Wow. Congrats. That might be a wall hanger if I caught it. Length?


O its defiantly goin on the wall. I ran outta the house and left the tape at home, but ill post length when i get home. Pics dont do it justice. When i got it up to the hole my brain couldn't even process it 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## ubermed74

Hit the south end of pymi today. Tough bite. Only kept 3 nice perch. Marked plenty of fish. They just wouldn't bit.... Talk to a ranger and he said it was tough for alot people but did see two nice walleye caught off the island..... Either way it was nice to be out my dad. 6-8 inches of ice


----------



## Workingman

I finally got out on ice today. North central Ohio lake. Had trouble finding the panfish, (only a few dinks) but the cats were willing. Fun day, didnt see anyone else out!!! 6" of great ice. Brought 2 decent eaters home for some tacos tomorrow


----------



## Outasync

Wife and I hit pymie marina today. Ice was snow free! 6 inches of clear 2 inches of cloudy. Managed 4 keeper size perch 1 big bluegill and about 6 dink perch in 3 hours. Lots of lookers and lots of bait balls coming through. Hopefully tomorrow is better


----------



## CRB

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Still in disbelief. Ive fished this little NE mudhole since i was a young boy. Ive pulled big crappies out of here every spring. I knew one day my PB crappie would come from here and today i believe i caught my crappie of a lifetime. The fact i got it through the ice made it even more special. What made it even even more special is a caught it on a tiny micro jig my old lady bought me for Christmas but was so embarrassed to give them to be because she said they were tiny and probably wouldnt catch anything but small fish.
> View attachment 482053
> 
> View attachment 482052


That’s awesome 🤜🤛🍺🍺🍻


----------



## wivywoo

Went to mosquito this afternoon out from the 305 boat ramp. Be cautious if you go out that way tomorrow. On the way back in we saw a guy break through the ice up to his knees right at the shoreline so be cautious where you go in and out of there. Spud Spud Spud


----------



## cement569

wivywoo said:


> Went to mosquito this afternoon out from the 305 boat ramp. Be cautious if you go out that way tomorrow. On the way back in we saw a guy break through the ice up to his knees right at the shoreline so be cautious where you go in and out of there. Spud Spud Spud





wivywoo said:


> Went to mosquito this afternoon out from the 305 boat ramp. Be cautious if you go out that way tomorrow. On the way back in we saw a guy break through the ice up to his knees right at the shoreline so be cautious where you go in and out of there. Spud Spud Spud


what was the ice like further out from the shoreline?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Official length was 16.5". Weight was 1lb 14oz. Had a 6" girth. Takin the boy out tomorrow to try and get him on some good ones.


----------



## cement569

thats a dandy, a crappie of a lifetime. and what makes it special is it came while ice fishing. it will be hard to top that one


----------



## wolfenstein

Got a nice walleye and a few cats on a local lake today. Ice was plentiful everywhere we walked. Had lake to ourselves except for a couple others way off. Not trying to see a city pop up there so being vague. If you've been following this thread, you should be able to figure it out. Smallest jigging rap in 16'. Marks were non-stop, tried everything in box.


----------



## CFIden

Went out to a 3+ acer pond out side of Mt. Gilead with my dad. I was a little ice shy as my dad is 78 years old and around 300lbs. I don't think he could pull himself out and don't know for sure if I could. The ice was 6' with 2 or so inches of cloudy ice and 4" of clear under. I didn't go where I usually do (stumps in 12' of water) because there was snow cover by the shore and I punched the spud bar thru in 2 whacks. 3 is the magic number. We could have got to it from the other side of the pond but is was quite a ways for dad so we just went out 30 yards or so from the dock, 7' of water. I finely got dad to figure out how the Vex works and he was pretty excited. We both caught 10 dink gills and 1 keeper each. I caught a bass about 10" also. We didn't set the hub up because we can't drive back there if we get snow tomorrow so we just sat on the ice. Only fished for a couple hours and left about 4:30 when things were just getting good. Dad's feet froze so I told him to pack it up. Hopefully I can get him out again in the Hub yet this year. He has never experienced that and think he would like the warmth with the buddy heater. Was just nice to get dad out to spend some time with him and teach him about electronics. Hope you all got to spend some time with friends and family out on the ice today.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

Pymatuning or Mosquito? I’m driving well over an hour…how is the snow/ice on these lakes? Any help appreciated


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

CFIden said:


> Went out to a 3+ acer pond out side of Mt. Gilead with my dad. I was a little ice shy as my dad is 78 years old and around 300lbs. I don't think he could pull himself out and don't know for sure if I could. The ice was 6' with 2 or so inches of cloudy ice and 4" of clear under. I didn't go where I usually do (stumps in 12' of water) because there was snow cover by the shore and I punched the spud bar thru in 2 whacks. 3 is the magic number. We could have got to it from the other side of the pond but is was quite a ways for dad so we just went out 30 yards or so from the dock, 7' of water. I finely got dad to figure out how the Vex works and he was pretty excited. We both caught 10 dink gills and 1 keeper each. I caught a bass about 10" also. We didn't set the hub up because we can't drive back there if we get snow tomorrow so we just sat on the ice. Only fished for a couple hours and left about 4:30 when things were just getting good. Dad's feet froze so I told him to pack it up. Hopefully I can get him out again in the Hub yet this year. He has never experienced that and think he would like the warmth with the buddy heater. Was just nice to get dad out to spend some time with him and teach him about electronics. Hope you all got to spend some time with friends and family out on the ice today.


Now this is a fantastic report. All around good stuff my man! Keep dad after it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BIGDADDYDB said:


> Pymatuning or Mosquito? I’m driving well over an hour…how is the snow/ice on these lakes? Any help appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shouldn’t be much snow on any of these lakes. But most of NEO is getting 2-5” tomorrow. Break out the smittys! I know my new Kit Custom Smitty will be getting her first voyage!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Yep pymie was totally clear today. Ill be out early before it starts hopefully


----------



## kit carson

Did my usual 12hr shift on the ice today, quite a aggravating day. Non stop marks all day just wouldn't commit. Only.managed 6 keeper crappie and my buddy landed a stud northern pike. Gotta get after it tomorrow hopefully they cooperate better.









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## wivywoo

cement569 said:


> what was the ice like further out from the shoreline?


It was good. 5 in of good ice and 2 in of packed snow. Not sure what made it soft at shore.


----------



## Isaac_02

I live in Westerville but drive to Buckeye to ice fish since the reservoirs around here are used for drinking water and there’s the possibility of a gap between the ice and water which is obviously dangerous. One thing I don’t understand is how this means you should never fish a lake like Hoover. If you drill a hole through the ice before you walk out, and the water comes up to the top of the hole then isn’t the ice as safe as any other lake with the same ice thickness? Am I missing something?


----------



## brad crappie

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Official length was 16.5". Weight was 1lb 14oz. Had a 6" girth. Takin the boy out tomorrow to try and get him on some good ones.
> View attachment 482069
> 
> View attachment 482070


Close the mouth bud that’s the official wsy to measure !


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - Holy fish porn! Great catches and reports yesterday. I’ve got to stop going to bed so early. Today looks pretty fishy also I’ll bet those headed out are in for a good time. 

The weather is cooperating nicely hopefully that continues.. Sure seems as though there’s ice to fish all over the state right now! 

Try not to get complacent with safety. I know conditions like this make you feel at ease but there’s still lots of & will always be random unsafe areas. No ice is safe ice. Always check your own ice. It’s best not to leave the shore without your SPUD,SPIKES ,PICKS & ROPE. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


, 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Close the mouth bud that’s the official wsy to measure !


Correct. I’m pretty sure mouth closed tail pinched is a legal definition within. “ Brads law” Which we always observe here.. 

Your not gonna play show & tell with us oh great white giant slayer ?🥸


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Didn't get on the ice til around 2pm yesterday. Searched quite a bit and found a likely area in shallow away from others. Found the green weeds, and bait fish. Then soon after found the walleye. Had one on the ice and lost another, my friend got one too. Then a few guys walked by us with 25ft around 5pm...watched the walleye on livescope vacate the area. Never saw another fish until about 6. Left at 630. Those walleye would come in hot, chase it up, down , all around, take swipes at it...but I just couldn't get them to eat. Really weird bite yesterday. Hopefully they cooperate today. Good luck Kit and everyone else out there on the ice.


----------



## Mattiba

BIGDADDYDB said:


> Pymatuning or Mosquito? I’m driving well over an hour…how is the snow/ice on these lakes? Any help appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pymy had 9” of ice yesterday in Jamestown. It was mostly good ice.


----------



## Workingman

Isaac_02 said:


> I live in Westerville but drive to Buckeye to ice fish since the reservoirs around here are used for drinking water and there’s the possibility of a gap between the ice and water which is obviously dangerous. One thing I don’t understand is how this means you should never fish a lake like Hoover. If you drill a hole through the ice before you walk out, and the water comes up to the top of the hole then isn’t the ice as safe as any other lake with the same ice thickness? Am I missing something?


Isaac, I ice fished at Hoover last year, wasn't successful, but was only out once. I never fished it before because I always thought I'd get hassled by "the man"".. the ladies at the bait shop told me people fish it and that wasn't a problem. Here's my take, which is not official. The water level may fluctuate, the city would rather not have people on that ice, but, if it's safe and you're out there, they are going to ignore you. I suppose there's always possibility of a homeowner calling the law on you. I'll probably give it another try this season. Maybe I'll just dress in white camo haha. You can fish alum creek no problem
Edited to add- it is the stance of the city that ice fishing is not allowed on hoover.


----------



## Isaac_02

Thanks Workingman. Have always heard confusing things on what’s actually allowed. I’ll have to save some gas and give it a shot. Plan on staying in coves anyways as I’d just like to pull some bluegill out of brush. May have to check out the ice here soon


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Imo that would have to be some pretty strong ice on order for there to be a gap between the ice and the water after a drawdown. 
From what I've seen watching things flood next to the creek by my house this winter. The ice will lower with the lake and crack and break around the edges/shoreline..... 
With that said I'm sure there are cases where it has happened(gap between ice and water). But can't imagine it happening a lot. Ice is heavy. And needs the water to float on and help support it. 
I would think like mentioned. Spud the shore. Spud your way out a few feet. Drill a test hole,repeat process.... 
I would think if one could find them. The crappie fishing could be amazing at Hoover under the ice.....


----------



## Isaac_02

That would be memorable. Might have to see what I can do…


----------



## miked913

Hard to find the right couple that is into that kind of stuff...

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Flags are popping today!


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a pig BigE. You local or out of state today? Nice catch!


----------



## CFIden

loomis82 said:


> Flags are popping today!
> View attachment 482093


----------



## CFIden

That's a Pig SM loomis. I never caught a SM ice fishing. That had to be quit a tug of war. Your fishing Partner looks pretty happy to.


----------



## loomis82

It was almost 21ins. Yeah it was a good fight. The kid had a blast. It took a big golden shiner, that was our only bite on a golden. All the rest were on big emeralds


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bprice1031 said:


> That's a pig BigE. You local or out of state today? Nice catch!


Local


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Was debating all morning about going. Decided to pull the trigger. Only been setup about 20 minutes and the boy got one. Seems like theyre hitting a lot more aggressive today. Hopefully he gets to pull a slob up today.


----------



## loomis82

Got one last pike. Ender the day 7 for probably 15 or so. Fished two hours


----------



## wolfenstein

Just got home from Milton. Not many marks, moved 3x. Last spot caught a decent smallmouth and a small crappie. Ice was 7-8" everywhere we walked.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD




----------



## cement569

nice catfish, your son has that look as if to say...what the heck we are crappie fishing


----------



## baitguy

looks like agreat day, you're gonna spoil that kid Heavy, he's gonna think it's always like that 😁


----------



## Mattiba

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Was debating all morning about going. Decided to pull the trigger. Only been setup about 20 minutes and the boy got one. Seems like theyre hitting a lot more aggressive today. Hopefully he gets to pull a slob up today.
> View attachment 482114
> 
> View attachment 482113


Hey Heavymetal, I was the guy fishing by to today. Good to meet you.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Mattiba said:


> Hey Heavymetal, I was the guy fishing by to today. Good to meet you.


Same bud. I forgot to ask if you happened to be a fellow OGF'r


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

cement569 said:


> nice catfish, your son has that look as if to say...what the heck we are crappie fishing


LOL he was laughing hysterically watching me struggle to get em up through the hole. Caught 2 really nice cats. He's hooked on ice fishing.


----------



## joekacz

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> LOL he was laughing hysterically watching me struggle to get em up through the hole. Caught 2 really nice cats. He's hooked on ice fishing.


Well he’s got the right guy teaching him…his DAD…!!


----------



## Fish2Win

Will someone take me out for a fish beat down? All these pics have me shaking for some ice fun. I will bring beer, brats and an occasional laugh. Please sign up below. *** full disclaimer****I’m fully expecting someone to pull me out to a heated shack. thanks for your support and understanding.
F2W

x__________
x___________
x___________
x___________
x___________


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I didn't have alot of time to fish today. Just under 3 hours at a spot out at westbranch with a buddy. 6 inches of ice. A few small fish caught this morning. I did get my 1st ever fish this morning! 

Goodtime today with good buddy and SPUD bar.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...those are NOT hot dogs lol. Breakfast sausage. 

Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buds! - balmy 9 degrees this morning in neo.. Isn’t it beautiful . Hopefully one of these days I’ll get to walk some of that water again.. Until then I’ll keep living off these reports which have been fantastic! Thanks to all who’ve been sharing. 

I’m embarking on a little journey today. One which requires this old dog to learn some new tricks & also to get along with some strangers. We will see how that works out lol. 

If I were headed out today I’d be paying attention to what could be hiding under the snow. Let the SPUD be your guide it never lies. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!


,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyes on te ice

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> I didn't have alot of time to fish today. Just under 3 hours at a spot out at westbranch with a buddy. 6 inches of ice. A few small fish caught this morning. I did get my 1st ever fish this morning!
> 
> Goodtime today with good buddy and SPUD bar.
> 
> Don.
> View attachment 482143
> View attachment 482144
> View attachment 482145


I'm fishing by you next time! It looks like you bring enough to share!


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber as always me and Carlin no pics!! Always just a couple! I hated cleaning those fish 2 big to keep but in a bucket with those conditions had 2! 👎🏿


----------



## johnboy111711

brad crappie said:


> Bobber as always me and Carlin no pics!! Always just a couple! I hated cleaning those fish 2 big to keep but in a bucket with those conditions had 2! 👎🏿


Looks like portage lakes was on fire!


----------



## Muddy

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning freeze buds! - balmy 9 degrees this morning in neo.. Isn’t it beautiful . Hopefully one of these days I’ll get to walk some of that water again.. Until then I’ll keep living off these reports which have been fantastic! Thanks to all who’ve been sharing.
> 
> I’m embarking on a little journey today. One which requires this old dog to learn some new tricks & also to get along with some strangers. We will see how that works out lol.
> 
> If I were headed out today I’d be paying attention to what could be hiding under the snow. Let the SPUD be your guide it never lies.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck on your new journey. I do miss your daily pictures though!


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning freeze buds! - balmy 9 degrees this morning in neo.. Isn’t it beautiful . Hopefully one of these days I’ll get to walk some of that water again.. Until then I’ll keep living off these reports which have been fantastic! Thanks to all who’ve been sharing.
> 
> I’m embarking on a little journey today. One which requires this old dog to learn some new tricks & also to get along with some strangers. We will see how that works out lol.
> 
> If I were headed out today I’d be paying attention to what could be hiding under the snow. Let the SPUD be your guide it never lies.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have to to Professional Development or are finally completing your community service obligation?


----------



## johnboy111711

Had a wonderful first day on the ice at Portage lakes. Spent countless hours scouting with a few friends this year. Showed up to the spot with BigE's brother, and proceeded to catch fish. Ate good, and never had to move all day. My Good Good Friend Ryan caught the Big Crappie! I was lucky enough to get the big perch. All and all, great fellowship on the ice.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Well, let’s start with Saturday was a brutal brutal brutal day for me and my partner. Fished the tourney and just not one thing went right from leaving at 3:45am to getting home at 6pm. Truck didn’t like the cold, hit the ice HARD 3 times, navionics deleted all of my waypoints on every lake I ever fish, heater didn’t work for 3 hours(shoutout to evinrude Carl for warming my heater up to unfreeze the gas line) it was -5 at tourney start time. Idk, just one of those days. Will bounce back. Shoutout to F2W and Crappie Brad on the W, those boys always know how to get it done. After that awful day I needed a bounce back type of day and I got exactly that. Fished with my brother. I had around 50 crappies, a few gills and perch, a catfish, lost a cat., even caught a whitebass. We had a couple toothy critters come off. I think only 2 or 3 of my 50 crappies were under 11”. Everything was 11-13” with the biggest being 13.5”. Bite was pretty solid only one lull midday. Ice was a solid 8” half clear half white. Drag was brutal. But this was exactly the kind of bounce back day I needed. Now I gotta restart all my navionics work which is probably the worst part of everything that went wrong. A lot of information lost. It’ll be like starting fishing all over again but I’m here for the challenge.











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Well, let’s start with Saturday was a brutal brutal brutal day for me and my partner. Fished the tourney and just not one thing went right from leaving at 3:45am to getting home at 6pm. Truck didn’t like the cold, hit the ice HARD 3 times, navionics deleted all of my waypoints on every lake I ever fish, heater didn’t work for 3 hours(shoutout to evinrude Carl for warming my heater up to unfreeze the gas line) it was -5 at tourney start time. Idk, just one of those days. Will bounce back. Shoutout to F2W and Crappie Brad on the W, those boys always know how to get it done. After that awful day I needed a bounce back type of day and I got exactly that. Fished with my brother. I had around 50 crappies, a few gills and perch, a catfish, lost a cat., even caught a whitebass. We had a couple toothy critters come off. I think only 2 or 3 of my 50 crappies were under 11”. Everything was 11-13” with the biggest being 13.5”. Bite was pretty solid only one lull midday. Ice was a solid 8” half clear half white. Drag was brutal. But this was exactly the kind of bounce back day I needed. Now I gotta restart all my navionics work which is probably the worst part of everything that went wrong. A lot of information lost. It’ll be like starting fishing all over again but I’m here for the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad that trip to Pymatuning paid off yesterday. I would suggest trying to pick up a used humminbird 798 and use it strictly for waypoints. It is an awesome unit and the sd card can be used in a boat to gain way points, then transferred to stand alone ice unit.


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> Do you have to to Professional Development or are finally completing your community service obligation?


Professional development. My community service is all paid up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

bobberbucket said:


> Professional development. My community service is all paid up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know the words of someone walking into PD allllll toooo wellllll


----------



## mokabe

Anyone know of any tournaments or ice fishing derbies coming up. Thanks


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

mokabe said:


> Anyone know of any tournaments or ice fishing derbies coming up. Thanks


Only in PA. Western PA hardwater series on FB


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> Glad that trip to Pymatuning paid off yesterday. I would suggest trying to pick up a used humminbird 798 and use it strictly for waypoints. It is an awesome unit and the sd card can be used in a boat to gain way points, then transferred to stand alone ice unit.


After talking with F2W I’ll prob get a handheld GPS. I actually just started transferring waypoints too but only got about 10 done. It was a process, had hundreds of waypoints lost sadly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I got out to fish Saturday afternoon and got sick with the China virus while I was fishing. By the time I got back to the house I was feeling pretty bad. I caught several bass, a wiper, and some decent sized gills. I took some pictures but I’ve just been too tired to even post them. The bite was pretty light, most bites just moved the line slightly sideways.


----------



## Evinrude58

Congrats to Brad and F2W on the win Saturday. 

Eric glad to have been able to help.


----------



## loomis82

There is one up here in Michigan about a hour over the line


----------



## King-Fish

mokabe said:


> Anyone know of any tournaments or ice fishing derbies coming up. Thanks


East harbor king of the harbor ice fishing tournament is this sunday. Info is on Just fish custom rods Facebook page


----------



## Workingman

King of the harbor....
1st prize - bag of weed
2nd prize - boom box
3rd place- case of natty light
Haha!!!!


----------



## set-the-drag

Workingman said:


> King of the harbor....
> 1st prize - bag of weed
> 2nd prize - boom box
> 3rd place- case of natty light
> Haha!!!!


Where do i sign up!!??


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - Sure looks like at least 6 more days making ice! I imagine it’s getting mighty thick in some areas. . 

The fish porn has been top shelf stuff! Thanks everyone who’s been contributing.

I’m off for another glorious day of learning stuff. & trying to play well with others. 

Stay safe out there. SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE & preferably a partner. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bobber we miss u and those bulls , 10in ears , and them donkey craps are saying thank god that sob is not on top of us trying to catch us!😉👍


----------



## kayakcrazy

Good morning. Has anybody been Wingfoot yet? Thank you


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Bobber we miss u and those bulls , 10in ears , and them donkey craps are saying thank god that sob is not on top of us trying to catch us!


I’m just waiting for everyone to sore lip all the dinks. Then I’ll be after them slabs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Evinrude58 said:


> Congrats to Brad and F2W on the win Saturday.
> 
> Eric glad to have been able to help.


I was starting to wonder what happened to you???


----------



## brad crappie

Thx bigE and Carl for the congrats! BigE we all go through them cluster blank times!


----------



## steelhead1

kayakcrazy said:


> Good morning. Has anybody been Wingfoot yet? Thank you


Nope and I usually have by this time in the season. Haven't been out that way yet. I hear water is low due to dam work. Maybe this week if I get sick and call off


----------



## BrianSipe17

Has anyone been on Salt Fork? Thinking of making the trip this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

kayakcrazy said:


> Good morning. Has anybody been Wingfoot yet? Thank you





steelhead1 said:


> Nope and I usually have by this time in the season. Haven't been out that way yet. I hear water is low due to dam work. Maybe this week if I get sick and call off



See posts #8 & #9 here: First Frozen Beard Sited on Wft
Open areas were there when he made post #1 too. Assume he just hadn't seen them then.


----------



## odell daniel

Workingman said:


> King of the harbor....
> 1st prize - bag of weed
> 2nd prize - boom box
> 3rd place- case of natty light
> Haha!!!!


gunning for first......✌


----------



## Lil' Rob

Anybody have a need for a float coat? Size Large, although it is realistically more like an adult small. It was my dad's and he asked that I give it a new home since he can't get out anymore. I get a some pix later and more details. Probably will be easier to meet up with someone on the ice.


----------



## kayakcrazy

nixmkt said:


> See posts #8 & #9 here: First Frozen Beard Sited on Wft
> Open areas were there when he made post #1 too. Assume he just hadn't seen them then.


Thank you for the response. I've been watching those open areas and I was puzzled as to why they have not frozen over.


----------



## Pomoxis33

Lil' Rob said:


> Anybody have a need for a float coat? Size Large, although it is realistically more like an adult small. It was my dad's and he asked that I give it a new home since he can't get out anymore. I get a some pix later and more details. Probably will be easier to meet up with someone on the ice.


I could likely use it for the wife or eldest stepson


----------



## johnboy111711

kayakcrazy said:


> Good morning. Has anybody been Wingfoot yet? Thank you


It has been over fished for years. way better places to find dinks with less walking.


bobberbucket said:


> I’m just waiting for everyone to sore lip all the dinks. Then I’ll be after them slabs!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought you were just waiting for others to put you on fish this year. And you deserve it after helping so many in the past.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kayakcrazy said:


> Thank you for the response. I've been watching those open areas and I was puzzled as to why they have not frozen over.


Last I was on there those open spots had geese in them. More than likely why they are still there. Although that was a couple weeks ago. But like johnboy said. There’s apt better spots with shorter walks. Wingfoot needs a reboot and it needs it bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> It has been over fished for years. way better places to find dinks with less walking.
> 
> Thought you were just waiting for others to put you on fish this year. And you deserve it after helping so many in the past.


Well that wasn’t the original plan. But I’ll definitely accept a hot bite donation or two!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Good day on the ice, caught about every species other then a crappi, hunting for eyes and perch. Weird thing was caught most the eyes on waxies n jigs and the perch spoons n minnows, guess you never know what they wanting.


----------



## joekacz

Bass knuckles said:


> Good day on the ice, caught about every species other then a crappi, hunting for eyes and perch. Weird thing was caught most the eyes on waxies n jigs and the perch spoons n minnows, guess you never know what they wanting.


Nice catch!!…how was the walk out??


----------



## Bass knuckles

joekacz said:


> Nice catch!!…how was the walk out??


Good and tiring… not to bad tho


----------



## joekacz

Thanks…good is good…tiring is no good…lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Good day on the ice, caught about every species other then a crappi, hunting for eyes and perch. Weird thing was caught most the eyes on waxies n jigs and the perch spoons n minnows, guess you never know what they wanting.


BIG BALLIN when I grow up I want to be like you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ubermed74

Fished east harbor today.... One bluegill... Never going back...


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

ubermed74 said:


> Fished east harbor today.... One bluegill... Never going back...


Hate to hear the catch was bad for you..

But always like when you know the pressure will be less


----------



## John Boat

FOWL BRAWL said:


> Hate to hear the catch was bad for you..
> 
> But always like when you know the pressure will be less


Milton has been onesy twosie so, tried another lake close by 13’ on a steep drop. Bit from 4-6pm missed way too many🙄. Fun time all alone
View attachment 482226


----------



## BIGDADDYDB

Fished Sat at east harbor 2-7pm, was one of the last ones off. Ice was awesome and best drag ever, sled pulled me on the bare ice with the wind. I caught about 100 perch gills and crappies…0 keepers booo, couple borderline. 

Sunday fished Mosquito off 305…horrible drag, especially coming in with the drifting snow. Every hole I drilled was at least 5” clear with some cloudy on top. Fished 10-7 last one off, same result…lots of fish, 1 10” perch and 11” crappie. 

No success but I’m super happy to get out first time this year. Blew the leftover Covid outta my lungs dragging back in on Sunday night through all that snow and can’t wait for Friday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac_02

Still have a lot to learn here…
Fishing Buckeye and a pond this year I’ve been catching bluegill and the occasional straggler crappie fishing around downed trees. This has been anywhere from 4-10 feet of water.
What do I do to find more crappies and maybe some perch? Do I look for trees going down into deeper water or get away from the shore completely? I prefer to stay in coves… just makes me feel a little safer on the ice than being way out there


----------



## Bass knuckles

Isaac_02 said:


> Still have a lot to learn here…
> Fishing Buckeye and a pond this year I’ve been catching bluegill and the occasional straggler crappie fishing around downed trees. This has been anywhere from 4-10 feet of water.
> What do I do to find more crappies and maybe some perch? Do I look for trees going down into deeper water or get away from the shore completely? I prefer to stay in coves… just makes me feel a little safer on the ice than being way out there


Try to find some drop offs in deeper water 8-20’. Maybe change baits.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Isaac_02 said:


> Still have a lot to learn here…
> Fishing Buckeye and a pond this year I’ve been catching bluegill and the occasional straggler crappie fishing around downed trees. This has been anywhere from 4-10 feet of water.
> What do I do to find more crappies and maybe some perch? Do I look for trees going down into deeper water or get away from the shore completely? I prefer to stay in coves… just makes me feel a little safer on the ice than being way out there


Crappies this time of year like to stage outside of coves. Out in main lake basins or nearby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning icers! - WOW what a bunch of fish porn y’all provided yesterday!  Thank you!! 

Still looks like we’re running the ice maker!

Hopefully nobody’s getting complacent with safety during this amazing time. SPUDS, SPIKES ,PICKS,ROPE.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


, 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Taking my truck on the ice everywhere but Erie right now Bobber ! It’s safe 👍🇺🇸


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Taking my truck on the ice everywhere but Erie right now Bobber ! It’s safe


Wear are your floaties & seat belt! Don’t forget to play nice with others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Well Bobber when nature and duty calls with all the eyes and me Carlin , I just might have drop some duces in our spots!!👍🇺🇸


----------



## steelhead1

Gotta work half day Saturday now  Looks like I will stay local around Akron again. It's okay really, saving some bank for new truck.


----------



## Randy G

Isaac_02 said:


> Still have a lot to learn here…
> Fishing Buckeye and a pond this year I’ve been catching bluegill and the occasional straggler crappie fishing around downed trees. This has been anywhere from 4-10 feet of water.
> What do I do to find more crappies and maybe some perch? Do I look for trees going down into deeper water or get away from the shore completely? I prefer to stay in coves… just makes me feel a little safer on the ice than being way out there


Crappie tend to gather in schools in 20 to 30 feet of water in the winter and for the most part hang within 3 feet of the bottom. This is what I experience in Maine during Ice Fishing season which generally runs for 4 months.


----------



## johnboy111711

Randy G said:


> Crappie tend to gather in schools in 20 to 30 feet of water in the winter and for the most part hang within 3 feet of the bottom. This is what I experience in Maine during Ice Fishing season which generally runs for 4 months.


Randy, from your photo, I would guess you know zero about crappie fishing.


----------



## Isaac_02

Lol. Thanks everybody for the tips. sounds like time I start getting away from the shore


----------



## Randy G

johnboy111711 said:


> Randy, from your photo, I would guess you know zero about crappie fishing.


lol, I catch my fair share of them. Most of them go back to swim another day. They are my favorite fish to catch.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfenstein

Heading to pymatuning for a weekend of fishing. Don't want to regret not having hot lure. Anyone have luck with lindy rattling glider or vmc tingler spoon. I have tons of everything else.. filling box.


----------



## partlyable

Bite was kinda slow for me today fished from 10-4 and brought home about 10 perch and a crappie between 2 of us. This was my first time on the ice this year and it was nice to get out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

Got out on portage this afternoon/evening. Figured I'd show off pictures of all the fish we got. 

























Yeah, that's how our time was. Fish were rediculously skittish. Tried everything from Swedish pimples, jigging raps and buckshot, down to the smallest tungsten in my box with a single maggot. They would literally go screaming off the screen as soon as you moved whatever you were using. Nothing else to do but chuckle a little. Going back Friday after work so hopefully things get a bit better.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Man...fishing has been horrible this week. Anyone else struggling. Only two more days till I go back to reality. Hopefully I can figure something out before Friday.


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Just got home from another fantastic day on the ice. Between myself and archerjay..we landed ummm, probably 25-30 walleye. Problem was...most were an inch shy of legal size. Lol
> Did manage 4 nice keepers and some jumbo perch. I lost some tanks on my med light with 6 lb test tho. Once I switched to a stiffer rod and braid...I didn't loose anymore. Fast action tho on small cast masters with a minnow head. And those tingler spoons are a great lure too. On Sat and Sunday that was the hot lure.


Um you know what they say …….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

bobberbucket said:


> Um you know what they say …….
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen...lol
Well, I lost my phone down the hole on Sunday. So I won't be taking pics of just any old walleye lol. Better be 10lbs or better.


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Pics or it didn't happen...lol
> Well, I lost my phone down the hole on Sunday. So I won't be taking pics of just any old walleye lol. Better be 10lbs or better.


I lost my phone also….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

allwayzfishin said:


> Man...fishing has been horrible this week. Anyone else struggling. Only two more days till I go back to reality. Hopefully I can figure something out before Friday.


Had crappie all over the graph last night. They would not touch a damn thing we put infront of them. My buddy caught one, then the heater crapped out. That was a wrap.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! - What beautiful weather we have going on here! . I bet that lake is moaning this morning. Hopefully someday sooner than later I’ll get a chance to walk a lil water! 

Bundle up don’t get frostbite & make sure you’ve got your safety gear. 


Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


,


,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I fished Out west but it was called east something , by the way I struggled !👎🏿


----------



## joekacz

Type of day that causes the rod tip to freeze to your tongue if you’re “seagulling “ on the ole 5gal bucket…OUCH!! lol lol 😝


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

On the way to the job this morning...a low area with outside temperature -8 

Nosr hair freeze type stuff.

Don.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Hit up a pond out back yesterday with the boys after work
7" of ice
They got into the gills pretty good even managed a few doubles


----------



## threeten

Up north the ice was good. 6-8”
Fish were willing to play. Moved one time and found some consistent action. 16-18”. Had a tank come off on the second trip to the hole when my so called buddy grabbed my line!! Had a dozen come unbuttoned on the trip up and returned a bunch of shorts. Didn’t see any bad spots but didn’t want to push it too far with open water still out there.
fished in 23’. Little over a mile out.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Freaking FROZEN solid lol. Love it!

Don.


----------



## brad crappie

Am not going today but now the sun is gone in Berea I think that bite is calling my name!!! Tricking out my sled more today!


----------



## Uglystix

It’s obvious the fish were pulled from your freezer...

Good job! I wish I was brave enough to ice fish. Looks like you guys are having fun.


----------



## atroyernodoubt

Finally I'll be able to get out on the ice tomorrow and Saturday hope to find some crappie.lol just don't know where I want to go .


----------



## John Boat

atroyernodoubt said:


> Finally I'll be able to get out on the ice tomorrow and Saturday hope to find some crappie.lol just don't know where I want to go .


Only 2 kprs tonight gifted but missed 11. Lots of fish there this year. Last nights catch


----------



## John Boat

atroyernodoubt said:


> Finally I'll be able to get out on the ice tomorrow and Saturday hope to find some crappie.lol just don't know where I want to go .


Only 2 kprs tonight gifted but missed 11. Lots of fish there this year. Last nights catch


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice hounds! - I see we’re having a bit of a heatwave this morning. . Should be a pretty good day out there though. . I know there will be scattered days of warm in the future but all indications are pointing to a nice long season! 

Yesterdays reports & fish porn were fire! 

Heard they pulled a sled out of the water in PLX yesterday. Proves the point even tho some places have 10” of ice there are still plenty of areas that look just like everything else that have 2-3” of ice with lots of snow on top. SPUD,SPUD,SPUD! 

Stay safe out there fishing the PLX main chain. Keep an out eye out for those on sleds & quads who might be inconsiderate. 

Best luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


, 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Well boys it’s been 3 weeks on the ice for me looks like next week it will be over! Remember 2 straight days above freezing it’s done! Only ice hounds will be stupid enough to go out! Must be those un educated types that voted for a non career dc type! But hey they had ids!!!🇺🇸! I will stop now


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Well boys it’s been 3 weeks on the ice for me looks like next week it will be over! Remember 2 straight days above freezing it’s done! Only ice hounds will be stupid enough to go out! Must be those un educated types that voted for a non career dc type! But hey they had ids!!!! I will stop now


Did you fill your coffee pot with natty light this morning? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Did you fill your coffee pot with natty light this morning?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I do need some pick me up juice am whooped! But I will be on the ice the next 3 days last weekend for sure!


----------



## steelhead1

I get to fish tomorrow AND Sunday! Whooooooooooooooooooooooop! *After a little work tomorrow....


----------



## atroyernodoubt

Was going to go chase crappie today but the pap in law called n wanted to catch a few gills so I took him to a pond .kept around 20 gills cought 3 bass as well great day out ! Looks like I can go chase crappie tomorrow


----------



## loomis82

Heading out for my daughter and mine usual Sunday morning trip again to see if we can get some flags popping again! Its the only time we can really fish bc of her sports. Who thought softball would be all winter long!!??


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

loomis82 said:


> Heading out for my daughter and mine usual Sunday morning trip again to see if we can get some flags popping again! Its the only time we can really fish bc of her sports. Who thought softball would be all winter long!!??


Yep, I went through about 8 years of all year softball. Between spring ball, travel and fall ball. Good luck Sunday.


----------



## loomis82

Yeah she plays travel softball and she does bowling. Pretty darn good at both. She qualified number one in the state for 8 year old girls in bowling. Helps that shes a pitcher in softball. There is indoor practice and tournaments for softball and its $$$$$$$ lol


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lmao yepp. Both my kids in basketball leagues rn. I'm coaching one. Plus the other is still practicing baseball. Training for a move up at work. 
Let's just say I have not walked on water one time this year😡.....


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lmao yepp. Both my kids in basketball leagues rn. I'm coaching one. Plus the other is still practicing baseball. Training for a move up at work.
> Let's just say I have not walked on water one time this year😡.....


👎🏻


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> Only 2 kprs tonight gifted but missed 11. Lots of fish there this year. Last nights catch
> View attachment 482339
> 
> View attachment 482340


----------



## John Boat

Not sure why my posts are not uploading correctly but here is tonight’s catch. This is turning out to be a stellar ice season for me...😁


----------



## Bass knuckles

John Boat said:


> Not sure why my posts are not uploading correctly but here is tonight’s catch. This is turning out to be a stellar ice season for me...😁
> View attachment 482370


I’d say so, nice fish jb


----------



## cueman

John Boat said:


> Not sure why my posts are not uploading correctly but here is tonight’s catch. This is turning out to be a stellar ice season for me...😁
> View attachment 482370


Nice job john boat! Are you still dragging the boat out, or leaving it on shore? Lol


----------



## John Boat

cueman said:


> Nice job john boat! Are you still dragging the boat out, or leaving it on shore? Lol


If it wasn’t locked in by snow I’d drag it out. Couldn’t be much worse than dragging a shanty lately 😜


----------



## Outasync

Hopefully the ice holds until next weekend. Finally feeling like my knees up to the more strenuous drag to find some better fishing!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Cold on way to work this morning. Corner of Ravenna/olde 8.


----------



## snag

It will be nice for a warm spell coming up this week , but by Friday back in the teens again, some of this snow will shrink some . Maybe help some parking areas to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

well heres my first ice report of the season, not been doing that great. it seems we have a weather front every other day and in between blue bird skies and high pressure. untill the weather stablizes it will remain a tough bite, ive been out 10 to 12 times and it seems the best bite is about an hour before dark. but im not gonna give up because it seems late ice is the best fishing...good luck to all


----------



## Eyes on te ice

snag said:


> It will be nice for a warm spell coming up this week , but by Friday back in the teens again, some of this snow will shrink some . Maybe help some parking areas to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t care about the parking it’s the mile pull that kills me!


----------



## loomis82

Anyone slay em today?


----------



## Bass knuckles

Hit up good Ol nimi, caught tons of perch few gills one crappi, problem was 1 keeper perch. Fished 8-22 fow , one good fight was the cat. Little knuckles made it for few hrs till he had mom come get him. Lol


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> Anyone slay em today?


Caught some kitties, white bass, perch, gills, and crappies. Nothing too crazy. Those white bass are a blast, same with the cats. Should have a video from today that I will edit up and put up this week. Hoping to get another day of filming in tomorrow. Still have yet to post this winter, it’s a lot of work for no return lol. One day maybe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I guess this was the only pic I took today . I’m sure johnboy will have a pic of the rest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Good deal iceholedestroyer! Whats your utube link. We are going to gopro some footage tomorrow of tip ups going hopefully


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> Good deal iceholedestroyer! Whats your utube link. We are going to gopro some footage tomorrow of tip going hopefully


Polar Fishing Co! do it up buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Polar Fishing Co! do it up buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you meant…. 



https://youtube.com/channel/UCpbNJDkqdb7EsDVueebwayQ




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I think you meant….
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/channel/UCpbNJDkqdb7EsDVueebwayQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a guy haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> What a guy haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got you homie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBayer




----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...something wicked this way comes!

Report mid day tomorrow. 

Teaman.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...if you can smell it...come find it and you will be feed lol.

Stay safe in morning and spud away. 

Check out song by ole boy Charlie Farley & Cody Davis. For me ... it's always music/songs and the words to them...this hits for me.

Stay twisted.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...check it. Song I was talking about is from Charlie Farley...not Niko moon. Lol 

Both are good and both what I'm talking about lol. Been 32 days since I quit smoking and kinda finding my way OGF. 

...Teaman still tea-ing and that stays the same. 

The song I'm spitting about is this one...you tube it or whatever...

...teaman.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...clean souls 

Lol


----------



## John Boat

loomis82 said:


> Anyone slay em today?


Slow day today, not a lot of movement for eyes. 2 kprs 2 shorts n rolled a few. Too sunny🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## flyphisherman

I know it seems like its been rather cold, for quite a long time, but.......SPUD!
8 inches of ice turned into less than one....ahhh. no bueno

Big thanks to my spuddy and to you guys for showing me the ways of the spud


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies! - Things look great for ice fishing to continue throughout the month of February!. What sucks is every time we get a chance to off a little snow with a little warm up we get stuck with more snow on the way. Hopefully it doesn’t turn out to be too significant.  

Really been enjoying all the reports and fish porn! Thank you to all those contributing!

Hopefully we’re playing it safe out there. I know we’ve got the best ice that’s been seen in awhile but there’s still dangers lurking please play it safe. SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS, & ROPE

Let’s all be respectful of our resources. Over harvesting & littering has been a huge problem in the past don’t be one of those people. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! I’ll be looking forward to the reports. Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 




,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atroyernodoubt

Talk about a tuff bite yesterday afternoon a few 5 inch crappie and small gills plus missed a saugeye strike as well.lotsa lookers hopefully this afternoon is better


----------



## loomis82

Our batting average is pretty poor but having fun and enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## loomis82

Wasn't a bad couplehours. Ended with 8 total ( bass pike and one ugly bullhead. )


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Wasn't a bad couplev hours. Ended with 8 total ( bass pike and one ugly bullhead. )
> View attachment 482480
> 
> View attachment 482479
> 
> View attachment 482478


You got an ice pro on your hands! Great pictures! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Kid loves it. Wish we had more time. Going to try and get her on my old Erie stomping grounds. She tough as nails when it comes to cold weather. Damn softball bowling and karate get in the way of fishing!


----------



## loomis82

Oh and there was a old pike spearing hole, you can see how much ice we have up here. Its probably 14ins


----------



## Saugeyefisher

loomis82 said:


> Oh and there was a old pike spearing hole, you can see how much ice we have up here. Its probably 14ins
> View attachment 482481


Very solid too... No air. Solid ice....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Finally scratched my itch.... Kinda like poison ivy though. Scratch a little bit and the itch gets worse.. just no time. 
For some reason the ice just doesn't seem to grow thick on this pond. I was right at 4 with an inch of that being the top white layer.
I was solo and I'm pretty sure there's some springs on this pond.
Luckily you don't have to go far to get bites. I might of been ten ft off the bank. Fishing 3-1/2 ft of water. 
Caught 11 trout,7 dink gills an a dink crappie in a little over an hour. Didn't have to drill but two holes. A couple of the trout hit so high up there head would be at the hole on the hook set. On them I'd let them swim a bit to get some fight😂😂🤷.... 
Tungsten jigs with mousies caught them all. Pretty fun power hour. I don't see many open windows in the near future so glad it worked out.


----------



## bobberbucket

Saugeyefisher said:


> Finally scratched my itch.... Kinda like poison ivy though. Scratch a little bit and the itch gets worse.. just no time.
> For some reason the ice just doesn't seem to grow thick on this pond. I was right at 4 with an inch of that being the top white layer.
> I was solo and I'm pretty sure there's some springs on this pond.
> Luckily you don't have to go far to get bites. I might of been ten ft off the bank. Fishing 3-1/2 ft of water.
> Caught 11 trout,7 dink gills an a dink crappie in a little over an hour. Didn't have to drill but two holes. A couple of the trout hit so high up there head would be at the hole on the hook set. On them I'd let them swim a bit to get some fight....
> Tungsten jigs with mousies caught them all. Pretty fun power hour. I don't see many open windows in the near future so glad it worked out.
> View attachment 482485
> View attachment 482486
> View attachment 482487


Looks like a good time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

Tried out another new lake for me. Only fished about 3 hr but the size was a little better. 9”& 11” crappie and some good size gills. Bigger fish than East Harbor yesterday.


----------



## Trouthunter

Trouthunter said:


> Tried out another new lake for me. Only fished about 3 hr but the size was a little better. 9”& 11” crappie and some good size gills. Bigger fish than East Harbor yesterday.


----------



## jackal_727




----------



## kit carson

Jackal can I ask what kind of rod case that might me, looks like a nice one

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Rapala hard case. They are great. I have the same one


----------



## kit carson

Thank you

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

My bad kit. Its actually eagle claw. $60 at most places now. I highly recommend it. Holds 6 rods and anything else u want to stuff in it


----------



## jackal_727

kit carson said:


> Jackal can I ask what kind of rod case that might me, looks like a nice one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


That's the eagle claw hard case. I recently picked it up from a recommendation by a member here. So far so good. And it was $50 so it's not gonna put you in debt to pick one up. It has slots that you can slide boxes into for your tackle. So I got 5 rod/reel combos, three small tackle boxes, all my soft plastics, and a small bag with my ice cleats and spikes.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Well today was my 1st trip out to a bigger body of water and just my 5th overall ice fishing adventure. Day started at 5:45 am and backed out of driveway and continued on down the road for about ... 150 feet to neighbors house LOL. Picked him up and then up town to hook up with another buddy at Sammy's here in Streetsboro. Coffee and small talk ... then out to Mosquito Lake.

Footsteps on ice @ 7:30 ish am. I do not have any GPS/follow the dots type of information...just that it was 88 causeway and South of bridge.

Found 9 to 11 foot of water a good ways out...3 of us and decided to set up in a triangle type thingy...with tip ups running in between us. Now we test (holed) on way out (plus spud) and found ice thickness with great consistency right at 11 to 12 inches. I measured 2 at 10 inches near final fishing spot.

...anyway 50 plus perch/crappie/bluegill caught with alot of smalls. I alone handled 19 total fish between rod and tip up checks...I did lose 2 fish that had (weight)

...about 3 hours into day I'm out stretching my legs and checking a tip up when my buddy goes (we got a runner!) Lol. I just keep on with task at hand of unhooking a 5" perch and re-setting...he continues to yell out (I don't think it's a catfish)...then says it's a BIG walleye!

...I go inside and look down hole and it swims by...Holy ... you know what! Grabbed gaff and time stopped...slid gaff into gill plate and lifted the 7 pound walleye out of the the icey hole.

👊 🎣 🤙!!!

Pictures and some HELL YEAH going on for a few minutes. 

Some pictures to bring to life of day.

Enjoy,
Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...kinda liking this ICE thing. Lake was making some music today with humming type sound. 

I can't stress enough to spud on way out and with end of day making way back to land. Personally I found today that with 1 rod I really focused on trying to jig/move/tap it almost constantly...find bottom and bring up and let fall to hit bottom then raise up and hold with slight jiggy type stuff. 

...love this OGF!

Teaman.


----------



## kit carson

Outasync, Jackal was it a online order or did you buy directly in a store. 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Well today was my 1st trip out to a bigger body of water and just my 5th overall ice fishing adventure. Day started at 5:45 am and backed out of driveway and continued on down the road for about ... 150 feet to neighbors house LOL. Picked him up and then up town to hook up with another buddy at Sammy's here in Streetsboro. Coffee and small talk ... then out to Mosquito Lake.
> 
> Footsteps on ice @ 7:30 ish am. I do not have any GPS/follow the dots type of information...just that it was 88 causeway and South of bridge.
> 
> Found 9 to 11 foot of water a good ways out...3 of us and decided to set up in a triangle type thingy...with tip ups running in between us. Now we test (holed) on way out (plus spud) and found ice thickness with great consistency right at 11 to 12 inches. I measured 2 at 10 inches near final fishing spot.
> 
> ...anyway 50 plus perch/crappie/bluegill caught with alot of smalls. I alone handled 19 total fish between rod and tip up checks...I did lose 2 fish that had (weight)
> 
> ...about 3 hours into day I'm out stretching my legs and checking a tip up when my buddy goes (we got a runner!) Lol. I just keep on with task at hand of unhooking a 5" perch and re-setting...he continues to yell out (I don't think it's a catfish)...then says it's a BIG walleye!
> 
> ...I go inside and look down hole and it swims by...Holy ... you know what! Grabbed gaff and time stopped...slid gaff into gill plate and lifted the 7 pound walleye out of the the icey hole.
> 
> !!!
> 
> Pictures and some HELL YEAH going on for a few minutes.
> 
> Some pictures to bring to life of day.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Don.
> View attachment 482522
> View attachment 482523
> View attachment 482524
> View attachment 482525
> View attachment 482526
> View attachment 482527
> View attachment 482528
> View attachment 482533


Good times. That's what it's all about. Like the food too. 

Kip


----------



## Outasync

Online. Scheels used to have them. I keep gloves, rag, camera, jig box, spoon box, 2 lure boxes, scissors, pliars, and head lamp in mine. Just make use of all the room under your rods and you can fit alot in it!


----------



## bobberbucket

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Well today was my 1st trip out to a bigger body of water and just my 5th overall ice fishing adventure. Day started at 5:45 am and backed out of driveway and continued on down the road for about ... 150 feet to neighbors house LOL. Picked him up and then up town to hook up with another buddy at Sammy's here in Streetsboro. Coffee and small talk ... then out to Mosquito Lake.
> 
> Footsteps on ice @ 7:30 ish am. I do not have any GPS/follow the dots type of information...just that it was 88 causeway and South of bridge.
> 
> Found 9 to 11 foot of water a good ways out...3 of us and decided to set up in a triangle type thingy...with tip ups running in between us. Now we test (holed) on way out (plus spud) and found ice thickness with great consistency right at 11 to 12 inches. I measured 2 at 10 inches near final fishing spot.
> 
> ...anyway 50 plus perch/crappie/bluegill caught with alot of smalls. I alone handled 19 total fish between rod and tip up checks...I did lose 2 fish that had (weight)
> 
> ...about 3 hours into day I'm out stretching my legs and checking a tip up when my buddy goes (we got a runner!) Lol. I just keep on with task at hand of unhooking a 5" perch and re-setting...he continues to yell out (I don't think it's a catfish)...then says it's a BIG walleye!
> 
> ...I go inside and look down hole and it swims by...Holy ... you know what! Grabbed gaff and time stopped...slid gaff into gill plate and lifted the 7 pound walleye out of the the icey hole.
> 
> !!!
> 
> Pictures and some HELL YEAH going on for a few minutes.
> 
> Some pictures to bring to life of day.
> 
> Enjoy,
> Don.
> View attachment 482522
> View attachment 482523
> View attachment 482524
> View attachment 482525
> View attachment 482526
> View attachment 482527
> View attachment 482528
> View attachment 482533


Great report & pictures!!! I’ll say it again also that’s what it’s all about! 

Y’all get extra credit because I can see In your photos that you have your picks on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Good day of icing fish w ihd! Around 15 eyes countless perch some jumbos and wht bass. He probably has the same. Threw the box at um vibe did best.


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Great report & pictures!!! I’ll say it again also that’s what it’s all about!
> 
> Y’all get extra credit because I can see In your photos that you have your picks on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the guy lipping the eye got some kuhunas


----------



## kit carson

Damn BK that pic of the drag sure didn't look to fun, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

kit carson said:


> Damn BK that pic of the drag sure didn't look to fun, lol!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Ha it wasn’t but always worth it!


----------



## kit carson

Bass knuckles said:


> Ha it wasn’t but always worth it!


It sure looked like it, good job today.

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

That (drag) you speak of is not fun hahaha...I'm absolutely beat right now. It was comparable to shoveling the drive a couple weeks ago lol.

Definitely the suck part of ice fishing.

Don.


----------



## Bass knuckles

kit carson said:


> It sure looked like it, good job today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Thanks I heard you laid some meat on the ice today as well


----------



## bobberbucket

Tonight’s fish porn is steller! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Yes I did, had to work for it last couple days. Especially yesterday, that bright sunshine made for a really tough day!!
















Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bobber up late tonight! 💨💨💨💨


----------



## fishwithsons

I’m in year 2 of my Aqua Vu and it still is amazing to me. Watch this cool video of a bass messing with our jig yesterday.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

kit carson said:


> Outasync, Jackal was it a online order or did you buy directly in a store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


I bought mine from sheels but they're showing out of stock at the moment.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Bobber up late tonight!


It’s definitely past my usual 7pm bedtime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smokingbarrel

kit carson said:


> Outasync, Jackal was it a online order or did you buy directly in a store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## smokingbarrel

kit carson said:


> Outasync, Jackal was it a online order or did you buy directly in a store.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

fishwithsons said:


> I’m in year 2 of my Aqua Vu and it still is amazing to me. Watch this cool video of a bass messing with our jig yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good video. I was just browsing the Aqua Vu's. If you don't mind me asking is that the AV or HD ? Trying to decide if the AV715 would be good in the boat or if the sun would make it difficult to see the screen. 

Kip


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning everyone! - Nice cold morning stacking up the ice before the wild weather hits. Great reports & fish porn over the weekend nice work everyone! 

When you hit the hardwater you know the drill. SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

One guy and a boat said:


> Good video. I was just browsing the Aqua Vu's. If you don't mind me asking is that the AV or HD ? Trying to decide if the AV715 would be good in the boat or if the sun would make it difficult to see the screen.
> 
> Kip


Thanks! That’s the AV, I’ve been really happy with it so far. The motorized tripod is an absolute must if you’re looking into buying one. Without the tripod managing the cord can be difficult.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhitFishin

bobberbucket said:


> Great report & pictures!!! I’ll say it again also that’s what it’s all about!
> 
> Y’all get extra credit because I can see In your photos that you have your picks on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An outing that will live in infamy LOL!


----------



## CHOPIQ

twistedcat, congrats on the eye. That's a beauty. Isnt it amazing how much better food taste cooked on the ice.


----------



## fishkiller

Your friend must be pretty tough to lip a walleye!! Good fishing!


----------



## johnboy111711

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I guess this was the only pic I took today . I’m sure johnboy will have a pic of the rest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a really good day out at Portage lakes. Evidently a better day than the geese population...


----------



## JiggingJacks

A lot of cookie cutter crappie today, hoping to find some bigs. Good luck everyone!


----------



## kit carson

Nice mess of fish johnboy!! Good job!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## doegirl

I have Mondays off, so I headed to a local park. Car thermometer said -4 out 🥶. Bluegill were absolutely swarming my baits, tons of shorts, but I kept enough decent sized gills for a meal. Even a stocked rainbow got in on the action, and almost straightened the hook out on my jig.


----------



## cement569

well they are saying we have another winter storm on the way. rain, ice, and heavy snow. i hope they are wrong or it misses us because its going to make one big mess on the ice...guess i had better eat my wheaties because i dont intend to stop ice fishing anytime soon


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! - Dreadfully warm today the next 48 hours should be interesting to watch. I’ll bet they be slamming this morning! 


Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


Don’t forget your SPUDS SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE! 


,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

kit carson said:


> Nice mess of fish johnboy!! Good job!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


IHD contributed as well


----------



## kit carson

What hot pockets!!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> What hot pockets!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


He fed me! That chicken I sent you was from him!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Wow johnboy need recipe 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## WETSHIRT

jackal_727 said:


> View attachment 482512
> View attachment 482513
> View attachment 482514


Loving the samich porn.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - I see the big WINTER STORM is on the way! At least it will knock the temperatures back down into the ice making realm. Hopefully it’s not as terrible as they are eluding

The reporting & fish porn have been fabulous! I’m counting the days until I can get out there myself. 

I’m sure this warm up created some hazards out there! Hopefully everyone is still toting their SPUDS, SPIKES, PICKS & ROPE! . 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!

,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Good to see some of my boyz are still alive and doing our duty! Well i am a little banged up with carpel tunnel and frost bite on my right hand extra tired from working at 5am in the morn and fishing almost everyday till this week , plus now my right upper ball joint needs to replace has slowed me down !! Anyway didn’t fish the eharbor tourney cause of my Ailments really has me pissed off I should of balled up but didn’t! Have not fished since Sunday afternoon and the bite the last 3 times out has been lots of small and Mediums! Heading north with my partner for tourney on Sunday can’t wait for a foot of snow!!!🤪 remember we need no limits cause the human race does not abusive things!!! 🇺🇸


----------



## kit carson

Good.luck in your tourney I know you two will represent. Hope your ailments don't bother you to much and you have a good day fishing

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]brad crappie [/mention] You need to get you a fish whistle brotha!  It’s good for all your mental & physical ailments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Thx guys! I really needed a whistle up at east harbor with all those types saying we kept 150 heRe and there! Unreal and back for more raping 🤬


----------



## brad crappie

Can’t find chains for ATV guys size 25-10-12 any one know where I can get some ? Tractor supply’s out at 4 different ones!!! 2 in ny to!! Thx


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> Good to see some of my boyz are still alive and doing our duty! Well i am a little banged up with carpel tunnel and frost bite on my right hand extra tired from working at 5am in the morn and fishing almost everyday till this week , plus now my right upper ball joint needs to replace has slowed me down !! Anyway didn’t fish the eharbor tourney cause of my Ailments really has me pissed off I should of balled up but didn’t! Have not fished since Sunday afternoon and the bite the last 3 times out has been lots of small and Mediums! Heading north with my partner for tourney on Sunday can’t wait for a foot of snow!!! remember we need no limits cause the human race does not abusive things!!!


You boys a no show Saturday then? Gonna give me a little more of a chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Brad check midway Yamaha on Manchester rd in Akron, that's where I got mine at 

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Yes big e we are at wamplers! Good luck and enjoy the drag😉


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> Yes big e we are at wamplers! Good luck and enjoy the drag


Good luck to you boys as well, drag will be awful for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Hit a rock pit for 3 hrs… pig hunt as I know there are hogs at this place. Never really caught fish on jiggin rap but today it was all I used and might be hooked.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Hit a rock pit for 3 hrs… pig hunt as I know there are hogs at this place. Never really caught fish on jiggin rap but today it was all I used and might be hooked.


 That fish whistle really calls the in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> That fish whistle really calls the in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me about it….. not catching just blow the whistle vex lights up 💨💨💨🔥🔥🔥🥶🥶🥶


----------



## Bass knuckles

Hey bb, is French ever gonna let you fish again?


----------



## brad crappie

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Good luck to you boys as well, drag will be awful for sure!
> 
> Thx
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Hey bb, is French ever gonna let you fish again?


Frenchie works out of our west office. He left my shop about a year ago. I’m due to hit the ice somewhere around February 18th!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

We are building ice this morning around here, but in all the wrong ways.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! This weather sucks that is all. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

, 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac_02

Is everybody still finding the ice to be safe over the last two warm days and everything?


----------



## Bass knuckles

Isaac_02 said:


> Is everybody still finding the ice to be safe over the last two warm days and everything?


Yeah it’s fine


----------



## cement569

no way im going out today, the last 2 days were really good. ill just wait a few days until this front passes....did you sleep in today dave?


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> no way im going out today, the last 2 days were really good. ill just wait a few days until this front passes....did you sleep in today dave?


Naaa I was up at 4. Had to coordinate some things this morning screwed up my schedule lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

Not sure how other areas are doing, but so far the Akron area should be fine. Light rain was definitely not enough to melt any significant amount of ice, and we've only got an inch or two of snow. Unless something drastically changes, I'm feeling optimistic about hitting the ice tomorrow after work 👍


----------



## joekacz

Well about 20ml north of you we are starting to get hammered…so hang in there I’ll be sending you some in a bit…LOL LOL


----------



## nixmkt

jackal_727 said:


> Not sure how other areas are doing, but so far the Akron area should be fine. Light rain was definitely not enough to melt any significant amount of ice, and we've only got an inch or two of snow. Unless something drastically changes, I'm feeling optimistic about hitting the ice tomorrow after work 👍



You ARE optimistic! As noted, lake ice will be fine but don’t know what weather forecasters you have been watching/listening to but all I’ve seen have been fairly consistent predicting Akron area is going to get much more than an inch or two of snow. A drastic change would be to only get 2” or so. Didn’t get as much rain or ice but sure looks like the much more snow is happening and will likely take some time to clean up the roads and lots.


----------



## jackal_727

joekacz said:


> Well about 20ml north of you we are starting to get hammered…so hang in there I’ll be sending you some in a bit…LOL LOL


Listen here, you keep that stuff outta my yard! 🤣


nixmkt said:


> You ARE optimistic! As noted, lake ice will be fine but don’t know what weather forecasters you have been watching/listening to but all I’ve seen have been fairly consistent predicting Akron area is going to get much more than an inch or two of snow. A drastic change would be to only get 2” or so. Didn’t get as much rain or ice but sure looks like the much more snow is happening and will likely take some time to clean up the roads and lots.


OH I'm familiar with the panic pimps outlook on weather. Doom, chaos and mayhem! Lol. That said, it's almost noon and we've got 2-3". Even if we end up with 6-8" that's not enough to kill the ice. Everywhere I fish has 8"+. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s gonna snow 2” an hour for several hours starting around 3pm. Buckle up boys this should be fun to watch! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jackal_727 said:


> Listen here, you keep that stuff outta my yard!
> 
> OH I'm familiar with the panic pimps outlook on weather. Doom, chaos and mayhem! Lol. That said, it's almost noon and we've got 2-3". Even if we end up with 6-8" that's not enough to kill the ice. Everywhere I fish has 8"+. Shouldn't be a problem.


I believe them this time. I do like that term panic pimps though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

So far they have been spot here in the southeast cbus area. Waiting for a little snow over before I go check out the roads.
Boss gave us today off. Might as well just make it a four day weekend at this point,right?


----------



## nixmkt

jackal_727 said:


> OH I'm familiar with the panic pimps outlook on weather. Doom, chaos and mayhem! Lol. That said, it's almost noon and we've got 2-3". Even if we end up with 6-8" that's not enough to kill the ice. Everywhere I fish has 8"+. Shouldn't be a problem.



No question most ice has built up such that the snow definitely won’t kill it and likely not even affect it. There should be fishable ice for quite a while. Does appear though that doom, chaos and mayhem may have some validity through the rest of today and overnight. One “panic pimp” is calling for an additional 9” on top of what’s already come down for Akron. Another is saying 6 to 10” more. We’ll have to see how fast everything gets cleaned up to be able to make it to the ice. And once there, the trek out to one’s spot isn’t going to be very easy either.


----------



## bobberbucket

Pro tip: The lakes where you can ride sleds an ATVs will be packed down an have plenty of trails 1st.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Another pro tip: all you young guys get out there and blaze some trails for us old guys, lol!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...for me and looking forward to my 6th overall ice fishing adventure last 2 years. I really appreciate all that is provided here with this very exciting time of year with hardwater fishing. The knowledge and advice that is provided is amazing! I truly appreciate what is typed here and take notes. 

To be very honest with all eyes that read this...I'm NOT here for the spots/location type stuff...I find fishing and the adventures of it much more SATISFYING when I discover it for myself. Learned alot and have spread that to others. Crazy how I think about 2 years ago and would bitch/moan bc of this time of year. 

...don't get me wrong as that (ice in viens) is not fully accepted hahaha but I do enjoy this time of year for sure!

Stay twisted. 

T-man.


----------



## cement569

bobberbucket said:


> Pro tip: The lakes where you can ride sleds an ATVs will be packed down an have plenty of trails 1st.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you got that right, fished south end of turkeyfoot last 2 days and it was like walking on a side walk as it was beat down really good. and on a good note there wasent too many machines out and had 2 great days of fishing


----------



## bobberbucket

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...for me and looking forward to my 6th overall ice fishing adventure last 2 years. I really appreciate all that is provided here with this very exciting time of year with hardwater fishing. The knowledge and advice that is provided is amazing! I truly appreciate what is typed here and take notes.
> 
> To be very honest with all eyes that read this...I'm NOT here for the spots/location type stuff...I find fishing and the adventures of it much more SATISFYING when I discover it for myself. Learned alot and have spread that to others. Crazy how I think about 2 years ago and would bitch/moan bc of this time of year.
> 
> ...don't get me wrong as that (ice in viens) is not fully accepted hahaha but I do enjoy this time of year for sure!
> 
> Stay twisted.
> 
> T-man.
> View attachment 482690



I’m glad you’re warming up or should I say cooling down to this time of year. See we’re not so crazy after all it really is fun! . Great to see your icing fish out there too!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> you got that right, fished south end of turkeyfoot last 2 days and it was like walking on a side walk as it was beat down really good. and on a good note there wasent too many machines out and had 2 great days of fishing


I hate those machines but I sure do love when they make life easier for ice fishermen. . I bet they’re out there zipping all over the lake right now! Specially since all the kids got a snow day today the teenagers are tearing that place up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

nixmkt said:


> No question most ice has built up such that the snow definitely won’t kill it and likely not even affect it. There should be fishable ice for quite a while. Does appear though that doom, chaos and mayhem may have some validity through the rest of today and overnight. One “panic pimp” is calling for an additional 9” on top of what’s already come down for Akron. Another is saying 6 to 10” more. We’ll have to see how fast everything gets cleaned up to be able to make it to the ice. And once there, the trek out to one’s spot isn’t going to be very easy either.


OH no doubt the trip out will be a bit more strenuous than before. Ice will be fine though. But it cracks me up how much the news outlets blow these things out of proportion. And sooooooooo many people jump right on the bandwagon. I figure by the time it's all said and done we'll have about as much snow on the ice as we did the weekend before last. At least around the Akron area. I haven't been on any body of water other than portage lakes and smaller lakes and ponds in the area.


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigfillet

I’ve said that about a million times myself.


----------



## jackal_727

Bigfillet said:


> View attachment 482701
> 
> I’ve said that about a million times myself.


This 100% in some form or another!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nasty day out there for sure. Did see a few "Die Hards" on Moggy. If I wasn't working, most likely I would've joined 'em. Would've loved to be on the ice this morning before the weather turned really ugly.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

2/4/22

For what it's worth both Berlin and Milton spillway/gauges show water being released since yesterday morning. Both at or just over a foot of water in gauge height. 

Not sure if this will affect ice situation?

Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies! - I hope everyone survived snow mageddon. Looks pretty nasty out there but should be infinitely better by this afternoon!. 

I’m sure conditions will be tough out there blazing those trails but the fish don’t know about the snow storm. . 

Even though we know there’s some very good ice out there I would not go wandering around without a spud bar in my hand no matter how laborious the drag is. 

Best of luck to those headed out to headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> 2/4/22
> 
> For what it's worth both Berlin and Milton spillway/gauges show water being released since yesterday morning. Both at or just over a foot of water in gauge height.
> 
> Not sure if this will affect ice situation?
> 
> Don.


It won’t have a lot of affect but it will have some effect. It might pull the ice away from the shore a little bit as the ice drops with the water. But unless it happens super fast where they start letting a lot of water out at once a little water pulling shouldn’t be an issue.

I would definitely still be vigilant with the SPUD because moving water has been known to create some issues which may not be visible with all that snow. 

As I’m sure you know when they start letting a little water out it might be a good time to go down to the spillway an poke some toothy critters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## viking

I’ve been at Berlin when they were pulling water and once you got away from shore and drill a hole there was a 2ft gap between the ice and water that was pucker time be careful if you venture out and drill often


----------



## bobberbucket

viking said:


> I’ve been at Berlin when they were pulling water and once you got away from shore and drill a hole there was a 2ft gap between the ice and water that was pucker time be careful if you venture out and drill often


Oh yeah it definitely happens but I’m sure they we’re pulling a lot of water that day. 

I remember time you & I were at your favorite lake & they were pulling water. Remember how the water was getting sucked down our holes like a toilet sketchy sketchy! Good times though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JiggingJacks

The drag was miserable but it looks like it’s paying off, I caught my first walleye through the ice. It was short so it’ll live to see another day but still fun. Good luck everybody!


----------



## viking

Ya BB I remember that at least it kept all the slush off the ice made for a nice easy drag


----------



## jackal_727

My buddies were on the ice today on portage. Edges were good with about 6" of snow on the lakes.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice hounds! Temperatures certainly look good for ice fishing & making ice! 

It’s Saturday! . I am sure that lots of folks will be out on the hardwater today and I am looking forward to the fish porn! I hope safety is on everyone’s mind as a stroll out there today with their SPUDS,SPIKES & PICKS! 

Best of luck to all those headed out today! Especially my boys out there fishing for money!

Get um boys! 

Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 



, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I’m guessing the high pressure and fairly steadily rising barometer has something to with the lack O fish porn. 

Or y’all slaying them and being smart about it .Which I fully understand & support! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

I gotta work today or i would be out. Kinda intimidated by the 1 ft of snow reported on pymie tho!


----------



## kit carson

You didn't miss anything that was top worst drag ever

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Kinda figured that. Maybe tomorrow ill bucket sit on shenango with my son. Hes 4 and hasnt been out. Let him run around once it warms up


----------



## cement569

kit carson said:


> You didn't miss anything that was top worst drag ever
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk
> [/how deep is the snow on the ice kit? and how far did you drag? going up tommoro so im just checking to see if i have to eat my wheaties in the morning


----------



## kit carson

3inches of snow on top of 3 inches of slush, it was like pulling through glue

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

sounds like wheaties will be for breakfast, ice still good?


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'm sure the drag today on the ice was like pulling a shanty through sand. Last Sunday kicked my arse at Moggy., let alone the added accumulation of the snow this week.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

cement569 said:


> sounds like wheaties will be for breakfast, ice still good?


Plenty good. Measured 12” today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdcrazy

The slush was brutal. Had 4 inches of water in the shanty. The fish could swim back to the hole. They got aggressive at 5:00


----------



## fishwithsons

We got a dozen perch today but it came with a cost….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> We got a dozen perch today but it came with a cost….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh no man down! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atroyernodoubt

Got that pappy in law out on nimi this afternoon.drilled around a dozen holes till we found fish.just small gills n perch n the bite was tough!still a great day out lol still haven't found those crappies yet but I will


----------



## jackal_727

Decent day out. Caught about twenty crappie and a few nice bass. Average size was around 12". To echo what said above the drag sucked. Not so much out, but back in. The slush would freeze to the bottom of the sled and just draaaaaaaaag. Holy crap I think I about had a heart attack and I'm 36 and in pretty good shape. Going back out tomorrow. Oh and the ice was 10-12" everywhere we checked on portage.


----------



## Muddy

It was a tough bite yesterday for me. Lots of lookers and light strikes, but not many biters. I ended up with a few gills. All fish caught on waxworks, nothing on minnows. Constant action on the vex kept me busy, but they were in a neutral mood.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - I hope them slush pits are getting stiff this morning. I know that stuff Is miserable to navigate & fish. Know a few people who were out riding the main chain at portage yesterday they said it was a slush pit. When that stuff firms up it’s gonna be nice. 

I think today will be unfortunately another slow day with high pressure & sunshine. 

I’m sure a few will eat but I don’t think there will be many fire drills out there. For those headed out I hope I’m totally wrong in my assumptions!  

Hopefully everyone is traveling with their safety gear. I know it’s thick but all that slush and slop will hide the death traps. And no doubt in my mind there are some hidden death traps out there. So play it safe an use that SPUD & wear your PICKS when when your exploring. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes an lips on hooks! 


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I sure hope it's a better day than yesterday, it is a day I want to forget. Walking off the slush was starting to freeze, should be a better walk out this morning, walk out might be slushy again. I have to wash this Skunk off me, I can't remember the last time that ever happened. Good.luck to everyone headed out!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

same here kit, gonna be cold for the first hour or two. but i have a feeling they will bite today


----------



## bobberbucket

Get um boys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

#


----------



## John Boat

Bass knuckles said:


> #


It was a slow, cold n slushy day. Sketchy ride on snowmobile for sure. When I got to my spot, my flip shanty looked like I was setting up to sell Italian ice. Reels froze up etc. eyes came through quickly at 5:15. 2 small kprs gifted, 2 shorts and 2 hefty fish dropped at hole as I couldn’t turn them into 12” tunnel. Trail almost frozen up on way home. Too much sun and again today....


----------



## bobberbucket

John Boat said:


> It was a slow, cold n slushy day. Sketchy ride on snowmobile for sure. When I got to my spot, my flip shanty looked like I was setting up to sell Italian ice. Reels froze up etc. eyes came through quickly at 5:15. 2 small kprs gifted, 2 shorts and 2 hefty fish dropped at hole as I couldn’t turn them into 12” tunnel. Trail almost frozen up on way home. Too much sun and again today....
> View attachment 482826
> 
> View attachment 482825


Great shots of the sunshine as always! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

South West Ohio ice has been good to me so far.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Rooster said:


> South West Ohio ice has been good to me so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Beautiful FO you got laying there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfenstein

On one of these threads guys were talking about hard sided ice rod cases. Streetsboro Walmart has about 10 frabill cases in clearance section for 15$. Usually 48$


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

wolfenstein said:


> On one of these threads guys were talking about hard sided ice rod cases. Streetsboro Walmart has about 10 frabill cases in clearance section for 15$. Usually 48$
> View attachment 482841


Good looks! I’m 2 mins from there, will swing by and snag me one. Thanks wolf!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

As of 5 minutes ago...streetsboro walmart has 7 left. Goid lookin out!

Don.


----------



## randazzo87

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> As of 5 minutes ago...streetsboro walmart has 7 left. Goid lookin out!
> 
> Don.
> View attachment 482853


 That's a deal! Wish it was closer


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Kinda playing around with case. I actually could do alot with it as my 5 foot ultra lights that are 2 piece fit in this case. Again... good looking out and posting about these cases...much appreciated. Wolfenstein!

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...a quick information type thing about today...I did ice fish westbranch with 2 buddies. No location necessary as only 5 gills caught and many holes drilled with nothing but some (marks) and alot of FISH talk going on...best part of mid morning was a fight between 2 crows and a red tail...anyway...the slush was deep and sucked to walk/drag.

...I'm hoping this ice thing rolls another few weeks. I got a new case for rods and a new sled in a couple days plus lures to arrive mid week. 
Tap twice tonight...bc I said so!

Stay twisted and work hard...I wake early to work...damn it ... I wake earlier to go fishing lol. 

Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - I’m not sure how I feel
About this forecast to me it looks like the slop an slush are gonna be around at least until it freezes up Friday night. . It’s hard for me to judge since I haven’t been out there. 

Good new Is ice fishing will continue! 

The reports an fishing porn have been fantastic this season! Thanks everyone for their contributions!  

I feel like even though it’s sloppy out there an tough dragging there’s gonna be some steller fishing this week! I could be wrong but it sure looks fishy in the forecast.  

Stay safe. Stay dry . Spud bars never lie.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


,













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

hit mosquito yesterday, 4 of us bucket fished because it was so nice out. caught about 30 keeper gills and about 4 nice perch and plenty of little guys, the gills were in 12 to 14 ft. of water and suspended about 3 ft. off bottom and the perch right on bottom. all were returned to to be caught another day. but all and all its was not too bad of a walk out but once the sun came out and it warmed up the slush got pretty bad and the walk back in left this old hombre a little winded...gonna hit it again one day this week


----------



## icebucketjohn

It wasn't a surprise a Tough Trek on the ice this past weekend. Weather forecast is for warmer temps all week long resulting in even more sloppier conditions & challenging walks. I'm sure some of this snow will melt & yielding easier conditions in a week or two.


----------



## brad crappie

Are people for real or what !!! If u don’t get it well hears the rest of the story!!😳


----------



## JBayer




----------



## bobberbucket

JBayer said:


> View attachment 482907
> 
> View attachment 482906


 Nicely done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

Saw this...golden crappie...pretty interesting...



Ice fisherman lands 'extremely rare' golden crappie


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning everyone! . - Today’s not looking too bad at all. Mild temperatures & I’m thinking they will be pretty active the next couple days. 

Be careful out there on a warm up. SPUDS, SPIKES & PICKS.. Glad it’s trending back cooler too soon for a significant warm-up! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning everyone! . - Today’s not looking too bad at all. Mild temperatures & I’m thinking they will be pretty active the next couple days.
> 
> Be careful out there on a warm up. SPUDS, SPIKES & PICKS.. Glad it’s trending back cooler too soon for a significant warm-up!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Starting to look like enough to get rid of the snow! At least break it down to all slush and then single digits to freeze it solid!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Yep im excited for next Tuesday. Plan on being out all day and finally hitting a few spots that require a bit of work to get to. Should have a smitty sled built by that point too to make it alot easier!


----------



## Uglystix

Lil' Rob said:


> Saw this...golden crappie...pretty interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Ice fisherman lands 'extremely rare' golden crappie
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 482919


I’ve been watching videos of guys fishing in these luxury ice houses. Some of them are amazing. Cool Crappie!


----------



## johnboy111711

Went saturday to Aquilla, cold and fish were neutral, but ended up with some decent ones. Sunday I made the trek over near congresslake road and hit some of my shallow flats areas and found some perch! great weekend! Big Win!


----------



## JBayer

bobberbucket said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks BBD!


----------



## Isaac_02

This one this morning was a new one for me. Never caught one that truly only had one eye before


----------



## lureluzer




----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 482960


RandyMcfishin with the mega perch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning icers! - I see we’re having a heatwave yuck. Looks pretty short lived . . Sure looks like a lot of fun out there! 

Im counting down the days till I can join in. Weather is still looking pretty fishy if you dangle it just right they will bite! 

As it gets warm there’s gonna be lots of runoff. Be cautious especially around the edges and near parking lots. It’s a good idea to have your SPUD,SPIKES & PICKS out there. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


, 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isaac_02

Do you guys notice a difference in fish biting when you have a shanty over your hole vs when you don’t? I’m always worried when I fish without it that all the light penetration through the hole will weird out the fish, thoughts?


----------



## brad crappie

Isaac_02 said:


> Do you guys notice a difference in fish biting when you have a shanty over your hole vs when you don’t? I’m always worried when I fish without it that all the light penetration through the hole will weird out the fish, thoughts?


Shallow clear water and thin ice would be the good time to use your shanty to keep it more dark! I don’t like using my shanty but if u can site fish it’s a plus


----------



## DBV

Isaac_02 said:


> Do you guys notice a difference in fish biting when you have a shanty over your hole vs when you don’t? I’m always worried when I fish without it that all the light penetration through the hole will weird out the fish, thoughts?


I have not. I prefer to fish without a shanty unless very cold or bringing my Dad or friends. Either way fish seem to bite the same. Do think it is cool in a shanty to see further down the hole and how it makes the ice inside the hut glow.


----------



## johnboy111711

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491403199227768835


----------



## jjanda

johnboy111711 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491403199227768835


That's hilarious 

Shanty S*#ts

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

jjanda said:


> That's hilarious
> 
> Shanty S*#ts
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


So, any shantytown May now be considered to be equivalent to a rest area being a “Lollipop Park”......🥴


----------



## brad crappie

People vote for that man!! Unreal


----------



## odell daniel

brad crappie said:


> People vote for that man!! Unreal


we have to be more conscience of the people we are electing, unless we just want a country we don't recognize anymore.


----------



## johnboy111711

I thought it was funny, don't make this political and get shut down. There are plenty of people on all sides of the political spectrum. I think we can all agree this is just dumb, regardless of party politics


----------



## miked913

$20 for the rent, No I'll just give it to the....

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## crappieboo420

Skivvy Skiv and I took a hike to Rex lake today.fished pretty much all over couldn’t keep the dinks away. Must of got 30 fish for every keeper, all on green pin mins. Ended with 7 keeper gills two crappie and skivvy Skiv showed me up with these beauties.


----------



## miked913

jjanda said:


> That's hilarious
> 
> Shanty S*#ts
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


I mean enlight of the this new information the expansion possibilities of the charter business is endless.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

they are commonly known as lot lizards at the truck stops. what do we call these? hardwater lizards has a nice ring to it


----------



## Eyes on te ice

cement569 said:


> they are commonly known as lot lizards at the truck stops. what do we call these? hardwater lizards has a nice ring to it


Shoot , I would pay one just to pull my sled out !


----------



## cueman

johnboy111711 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491403199227768835


If the shanty is a rockin, don't come a knockin! Lol


----------



## joekacz

It’s pretty well marked…they’ll be in the “red shanty “ district…LOL LOL


----------



## Uglystix

Ice Lizards


----------



## Workingman

Ice iguanas!!!!


----------



## miked913

Smitty is out, coming soon!! New for 2023 is the Slutty-Sled, place your Pre-orders now!! Trade marked Slutty-Sled brought to you by the City of Hudson Stop by our booth at the fishing show (behind the booth)

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## cement569

ive heard its not money they want, they want to trade for fish....preferably bluegill or walleye and size dont matter


----------



## Mattiba

cement569 said:


> they are commonly known as lot lizards at the truck stops. what do we call these? hardwater lizards has a nice ring to it


They call them Ice Holes. I usually drill two every time I move. 😂😂


----------



## set-the-drag

Fresh fish for some bearded clam!!! Ha haha ha baaaaaazing!!


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## fishwithsons

set-the-drag said:


> View attachment 482984


Ok I can’t stop laughing at this one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I feel like “Stan” has finally publicly identified himself! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

fishwithsons said:


> Ok I can’t stop laughing at this one!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve watched it like 10 times I’m crying!. Especially when he says

“so Im not in favor of shanties” & that other guy says “good call” wtf is going on there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

Wow. The feature is bleak with idiots like that making decisions. It was pretty funny though.


----------



## set-the-drag

Well got to remember there's even more idiots that thought that idiot would make a good leader.


----------



## cement569

well after hearing this im planning on going out in the morning, so i better shave, shower, and put on some high karate after shave and a nice outfit.


----------



## set-the-drag

Now we're all F'ed!!! All our women are going to be pissed when we say we're going ice fishing🤣


----------



## ScumFrog

Ice f#*£%ing🤣


----------



## lureluzer

A better pic of the biggest. 14" golden shiner. Great for cut bait for big cats.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - It’s nasty hot out there today. Yuck hopefully it won’t impact tourism to those brothel towns out there!  . 

Looking at the forecast fishing is going to be good the next few days! I I’m we will see all kinds of pig piles posted this weekend. 

I’m also sure that there will be some sketchy no no spots showing up out there so make sure you got your SPUD BAR. The shorelines will be treacherous with all the melt so have your tallest boots SPIKES on and take big steps. 

Not a bad idea to throw the board in the truck. Might not need it today but Saturday could be useful. 

Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes and lips on hooks! 


, 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

**


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> **


Heading out now, report’s later of what I found


----------



## CRB

cement569 said:


> they are commonly known as lot lizards at the truck stops. what do we call these? hardwater lizards has a nice ring to it


Lake lizards😎


----------



## fastwater

Bass knuckles said:


> **


O-H...

...I-HO.



CRB said:


> Lake lizards😎


Bottom bouncer's on ice.


----------



## jackal_727




----------



## Mattiba

I’ve heard reports that the mayor of Hudson caught his wife buying an ice shelter. 🤭


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

They switched lakes, the girls said it’s only dinks there


----------



## JiggingJacks




----------



## set-the-drag

Haha yes!!!


----------



## snag

The mayor fudged up on that meeting.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Got out for while w scum frog and other buddy’s, slow slow slow. We did catch fish but they definitely had lock jaw. I ended up 2 crappi 4 bass few gills, scum frog did pretty gd with big of day prolly 13-14” slabbie. Ice holding up gd. Smaller jigs was key


----------



## Workingman

I'm super bummed, a coworker and I were gonna bust outta work after lunch tomorrow and ice fish and have happy hour. My phone says 85% chance of rain! Can't a workingman catch a break?!!!


----------



## cement569

yep im seeing rain after 1 oclock, i was out on the ice when the last winter storm rolled in and the rain started about 2 oclock. and from 8 am till i got wet the bite was unreal. i plan on being out in the morning to see if it happens again


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> yep im seeing rain after 1 oclock, i was out on the ice when the last winter storm rolled in and the rain started about 2 oclock. and from 8 am till i got wet the bite was unreal. i plan on being out in the morning to see if it happens again


They do usually bang in the rain! Man I’m jealous as hell I can’t ride this front. Get um!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScumFrog

Definitely had some fun today hopping holes not ho’s with bass knuckles. Bite wasn’t stellar but enough to keep me there.


----------



## cement569

your right dave, they do bite right before the front. that last front i could have kept 40 plus keepers but i settled for 15 for my oldest son who loves fresh fish. got a mixed bag gills, readears, and crappie. kept 3 crappies between 9 and 10 inches but caught some real tanks that i figure were females so they went back plus i dont care for the taste when they get that big


----------



## set-the-drag

Meanwhile, in Geauga County | Facebook


7.6K views, 26 likes, 1 loves, 30 comments, 137 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Meanwhile, in Geauga County:




fb.watch


----------



## crappieboo420

Fished Springfield this evening for about 4 hours caught 10 turds and a hell of a buzz. Fished outside the Lilly’s on the lakemore shore. Green pin min and waxy did the job . Didn’t fish any deeper than 6 foot.


----------



## bobberbucket

crappieboo420 said:


> Fished Springfield this evening for about 4 hours caught 10 turds and a hell of a buzz. Fished outside the Lilly’s on the lakemore shore. Green pin min and waxy did the job . Didn’t fish any deeper than 6 foot.
> View attachment 483055
> 
> View attachment 483056
> 
> View attachment 483053
> 
> View attachment 483054


Short walks are best when there’s a good buzz involved! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScumFrog

Turds lol


----------



## jackal_727

Hit portage after work. Slow bite. About six keeper crappie between 10-13" and a 9" redear. Gonna try again tomorrow in the rain. Forgot my dang cleats in my truck. The walk back was smooooth haha.


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Short walks are best when there’s a good buzz involved!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been a great buzz at Springfield this year. The cops are super cool in lakemore.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Definitely feels like they should be eating heavy today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

One more stop at work and then I'm heading home! My buddy and I should be at the lake by 1:30 or 2. Hopefully that rain holds off! Getting cloudier by the minute haha. Anybody ever ice fish under an umbrella? That may be my plan. No fancy rain gear here and the carhartt gets heavy!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Workingman said:


> One more stop at work and then I'm heading home! My buddy and I should be at the lake by 1:30 or 2. Hopefully that rain holds off! Getting cloudier by the minute haha. Anybody ever ice fish under an umbrella? That may be my plan. No fancy rain gear here and the carhartt gets heavy!!!


Umbrella will work. Be careful in that canvas coffin though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Out here with Mercedes and Cinnamon having a good ol time!


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## cement569

Workingman said:


> One more stop at work and then I'm heading home! My buddy and I should be at the lake by 1:30 or 2. Hopefully that rain holds off! Getting cloudier by the minute haha. Anybody ever ice fish under an umbrella? That may be my plan. No fancy rain gear here and the carhartt gets heavy!!!





Workingman said:


> One more stop at work and then I'm heading home! My buddy and I should be at the lake by 1:30 or 2. Hopefully that rain holds off! Getting cloudier by the minute haha. Anybody ever ice fish under an umbrella? That may be my plan. No fancy rain gear here and the carhartt gets heavy!!!


----------



## cement569

what i meant to say is i was out this morning and the bite was real good until the wind started ripping. be careful of the umbrella that wind is bad....one good gust and you might take flight


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Funny stuff.


----------



## loomis82

Just a heads up that tournament that I posted about here in Michigan now has 5 tagged pike at $10,000 a piece! Would be nice pulling up one of them!


----------



## McMish

For someone wanting to try pyma for the first time tomorrow would Jamestown Beach and a crappie setup be a good choice? After whatever bites though for fun


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got out for a couple hours before the front. First gps spot I checked had good marks. Dropped down, and game on. Biggest went 15-3/4ish..the other was 13 and some change. Got a nice mess of 10-12s...some nice perch too. That wind got ahold of my shanty and flipped it when I stood up. Lost a box of tackle and my ice scoop. Decided to call it a day after that. Yesterday fished with Happysnag and did ok. Landed 5 big white bass, 2 catfish, 2 perch and 2 walleye. Definitely a tough bite and had to move around and cycle through tackle. Good time tho talking with Happy. Glad we were able to catch up on things.


----------



## crappie4me

wow id be proud to catch them in the spring..much less winter.


----------



## John Boat

allwayzfishin said:


> Got out for a couple hours before the front. First gps spot I checked had good marks. Dropped down, and game on. Biggest went 15-3/4ish..the other was 13 and some change. Got a nice mess of 10-12s...some nice perch too. That wind got ahold of my shanty and flipped it when I stood up. Lost a box of tackle and my ice scoop. Decided to call it a day after that. Yesterday fished with Happysnag and did ok. Landed 5 big white bass, 2 catfish, 2 perch and 2 walleye. Definitely a tough bite and had to move around and cycle through tackle. Good time tho talking with Happy. Glad we were able to catch up on things.
> View attachment 483109


Caught this eye before the wind blew over the shanty with me in it. No damage and took the hint to pack it in for the day!!!


----------



## Eyes on te ice

McMish said:


> For someone wanting to try pyma for the first time tomorrow would Jamestown Beach and a crappie setup be a good choice? After whatever bites though for fun


I went there last Saturday and all I caught were dink Perch and a big Catfish. There are tons of people fishing there so you better get there early ( for parking ). Also I would not pull all the way out to the other side because I think the people closer to the west side did better than us! JMO, but I would just go of the causeway, closer walk and that is the only place I caught any good fish this year!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - This weather sucks & has good fishing written all over it at the same time.. The highs are gonna make a mess but I think those lows will keep fishable ice around hopefully into March! 

Hopefully everyone still has safety on their mind and have been toting the proper equipment. SPUDS,SPIKES ,PICKS & a ROPE. Probably a super good idea to have a partner as well. Stay dry so you don’t die! 

This season has been odd for me being unable to fish only one time so far. But thankfully I don’t feel like I’ve totally missed out because of all the great reports & fish porn that have been shared here by all of you. 

Thank you everyone for your contributions! . Keep them reports coming! Hopefully I’ll be able to get out before it’s gone.

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


, 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

This weekend is out for me. Saturday I'm attending a seminar by the Ohio Nut Growers Assn on propagating Chestnuts, Hazelnuts, Butternuts, Walnuts & Hickories in Ravenna at the Portage County Soil & Water Conservation Offices. 

Late Saturday afteroon is a wedding.

Sunday I'm gonna make some New England Style PERCH CHOWDER for the very 1st time.

I'll be on the ice Monday after work. Gonna take a newbie to Moggy (CLR) for gills.


----------



## Moo Juice

Hope you have a ball at your nut seminar, IBJ! Learn a lot!


----------



## Workingman

My buddy and I did make it out yesterday, we had a great time and were spared the rain except a light drizzle while walking off. This was his 3rd time on the ice and first with fish caught. A few gills, 1 perch and of course, several catfish. We saw no one else! Was great to be out! 10" ice, 3 white on top, 7 clear. North central oh.


----------



## kit carson

Fish where active this morning had four big slabs on the ice then I did what I always worried about, dropped my phone and sure enough slid right in the hole. So yeah ruined my morning, so new phone and starting all over again. Any of you fellows that talk to me do me a favor and text me your name and number sure would appreciate it.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cro-Magnon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491553404170166272

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

Safety picks save the day!

So, I went out to check local ice (never a given down south). Got pulled over for speeding on the way home. Still had my safety picks around my neck, and cop asked what they were. Got off with a warning because of the picks.....can save your life, and saved me about $150 today!


----------



## miked913

Rooster said:


> Safety picks save the day!
> 
> So, I went out to check local ice (never a given down south). Got pulled over for speeding on the way home. Still had my safety picks around my neck, and cop asked what they were. Got off with a warning because of the picks.....can save your life, and saved me about $150 today!


Could have gone either way, you could have been charged with possession criminal tools used by a Pimp, lucky I guess

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## loomis82

Going to get some prepping in for next weeks tournament. Daughter and I are going to run some tip ups with some homemade experimental rigs for pike. Going to see how some flash above our leaders work or dont work


----------



## Outasync

Anyone have any info for pymie walleye? Gonna take my 4 tear old for his first ice trip. Not looking for spots but depth ect would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## wivywoo

Found a few today. Jigging rap with full minnow worked best.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning everyone! - Nice & chilly outside I like it! Next couple days look fishy. Hopefully that will be reflected in the fish porn . 

I imagine it’s getting pretty slick out there. Probably a good idea to have your SPIKES on. And of course your PICKS around your neck. But if you really want to do yourself a favor. Use your SPUD BAR. Wear your SPIKES. & you’ll drastically reduce your chances of needing your PICKS. But wear those PICKS anyway. 


Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Hope you have a ball at your nut seminar, IBJ! Learn a lot!


I see what you did there.


----------



## Rooster

Morning boys









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Rooster said:


> Morning boys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Fancy beers & big slabs  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Dinks up here today. Did have a monster spool my tip up completely. Only had probably 60 or so yards on spool. As soon as flag went we were there and it ripped off all of it in a matter of 10 seconds then snapped the 30lb tip up line!!!


----------



## lureluzer

Loomis, not sure what you're using for bait but last time I was up that way doing some tip up fishing the suckers out fished the shiners 10 to 1. Good luck on that tourney. Hope you get one of those big money pike!


----------



## loomis82

Its been weird. One day its they will only take big emeralds one day goldens the next suckers. We will have them all if we fish the tournament. The kid may have bowling and softball that day.


----------



## HappySnag

loomis82 said:


> Its been weird. One day its they will only take big emeralds one day goldens the next suckers. We will have them all if we fish the tournament. The kid may have bowling and softball that day.


i hooked moust pikes 3' to 4' from bober


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice dogs! - I’m a little off schedule this morning nursing self inflicted sickness. Had a great time celebrating my 40th birthday yesterday maybe a little too great. 

My time is coming! After this week is over I’ll be ready to hit the hard water marathon style !

Safety better take a front seat out there with the changing conditions. SPUDS,SPIKE’S, PICKS all the time every time! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdcrazy

Get out of bed BB.


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning ice dogs! - I’m a little off schedule this morning nursing self inflicted sickness. Had a great time celebrating my 40th birthday yesterday maybe a little too great.
> 
> My time is coming! After this week is over I’ll be ready to hit the hard water marathon style !
> 
> Safety better take a front seat out there with the changing conditions. SPUDS,SPIKE’S, PICKS all the time every time!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you BB...your on the other side of the hill now and sliding into "OLE AGE"...it GOES FAST!! LOL LOL Hope that you had a memorable day...I know mine was and that was 30yrs ago...LOL...I think I'm STILLL recuperating...


----------



## bobberbucket

Oh I was up at 5 not in good shape but I was up. I had to be in a work class @ 745am & it took some preparation to get me out of the hotel this morning. Some of my teammates that were with me look a little peeked today. They we’re taking bets that I’d be calling off today. They lost 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning ice dogs! - I’m a little off schedule this morning nursing self inflicted sickness. Had a great time celebrating my 40th birthday yesterday maybe a little too great.
> 
> My time is coming! After this week is over I’ll be ready to hit the hard water marathon style !
> 
> Safety better take a front seat out there with the changing conditions. SPUDS,SPIKE’S, PICKS all the time every time!
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was wondering what was going on with you today. I knew your birthday was close but couldn't remember when. Glad to hear you enjoyed it and will be back out on the lakes soon.


----------



## JimRak

Hudson mayor resigns, a week after comment that ice fishing may lead to prostitution


HUDSON, Ohio (WJW) – The mayor in Hudson resigned less than a week after making a comment at a city council meeting that ice fishing could lead to prostitution. The FOX 8 I-Team obtained a copy of …




fox8.com


----------



## cement569

pretty sure i seen him today at fin feather and fur shopping around to buy a shanty....what a screwball


----------



## REEL GRIP

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning everyone! - Nice & chilly outside I like it! Next couple days look fishy. Hopefully that will be reflected in the fish porn .
> 
> I imagine it’s getting pretty slick out there. Probably a good idea to have your SPIKES on. And of course your PICKS around your neck. But if you really want to do yourself a favor. Use your SPUD BAR. Wear your SPIKES. & you’ll drastically reduce your chances of needing your PICKS. But wear those PICKS anyway.
> 
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobber....There was a time when there was about 100 guys doin
that at Moggy east of CLR, back in the 50's and 60's.
Some of the Elites use an spoon type auger, axe worked better.
Caught more Blue-Gill than you knew what to do with back then.


----------



## bobberbucket

REEL GRIP said:


> Bobber....There was a time when there was about 100 guys doin
> that at Moggy east of CLR, back in the 50's and 60's.
> Some of the Elites use an spoon type auger, axe worked better.
> Caught more Blue-Gill than you knew what to do with back then.


I’ve never seen a mattock out there. But I did meet the hatchet man of portage lakes a few times.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

hey i always carry a hatchet in my bucket, alot of times when i fish the same spots i just go back the next day and pop my holes open. beats drilling through thick ice. i have done it for years


----------



## threeten

JimRak said:


> Hudson mayor resigns, a week after comment that ice fishing may lead to prostitution
> 
> 
> HUDSON, Ohio (WJW) – The mayor in Hudson resigned less than a week after making a comment at a city council meeting that ice fishing could lead to prostitution. The FOX 8 I-Team obtained a copy of …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fox8.com


He’s going into stand up comedy!!


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> hey i always carry a hatchet in my bucket, alot of times when i fish the same spots i just go back the next day and pop my holes open. beats drilling through thick ice. i have done it for years


I bet you don’t use it to hack new holes though like the hatchet man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

you got that right, way too much work. was at mosquito a few weeks ago and saw 2 guys using a spud bar to cut holes. took them about 10 mins. per hole. all they had to do was ask me or anybody out there to use their auger. although i did cut 2 holes open for them....couldnt stand all that noise they were making


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> you got that right, way too much work. was at mosquito a few weeks ago and saw 2 guys using a spud bar to cut holes. took them about 10 mins. per hole. all they had to do was ask me or anybody out there to use their auger. although i did cut 2 holes open for them....couldnt stand all that noise they were making


Man One time the PLX hatchet man showed up at north res with his kid & he beat 2 holes in the ice 6 feet from my shack. I watched my loaded vex go blank. 

Then when the fish started to come back I heard him tell his boy he was gonna “ make a couple new holes” I jumped out of the shack freaky fast & said “ Tell me where you want them I’ll drill them” . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Happy bday day bobber!!! 💨💨💨


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Happy bday day bobber!!!


TY Strait gas ️ up in here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

[mention]Bass knuckles [/mention] I’m looking to do a tour with you next week if your schedule allows?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

my tour is coming to an end for the season, gonna fish tomorro and wends. oil up the auger blades and put my stuff up until next season. had a good season fished 27 days, now going to catch up with things around the house and take a breather and get ready for ice off CRAPPIE


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> [mention]Bass knuckles [/mention] I’m looking to do a tour with you next week if your schedule allows?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lemme know… long as it’s not Berlin


----------



## Bass knuckles

cement569 said:


> my tour is coming to an end for the season, gonna fish tomorro and wends. oil up the auger blades and put my stuff up until next season. had a good season fished 27 days, now going to catch up with things around the house and take a breather and get ready for ice off CRAPPIE


I love them ice off slabs, great time of year to fish. Perch are on feeding frenzy ice off too! I’ll sit in yak at moggy killin um w ice gear.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Lemme know… long as it’s not Berlin


Heck with Berlin. I’ll turn you on to one of my original haunts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Enough talk of this ice off crap, we will have ice for awhile, it has to hold up we need to get bobber some serious ice therapy.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Couldn't agree more Kit!!!


Headed out first thing, it's been a great year so far


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Enough talk of this ice off crap, we will have ice for awhile, it has to hold up we need to get bobber some serious ice therapy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Dad your coming with [mention]Bass knuckles [/mention] & I ! Grimm creeper slabs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Couldn't agree more Kit!!!
> 
> 
> Headed out first thing, it's been a great year so far


Call you dude cause your coming too!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I'm in just set it up

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I'm in just set it up
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Get the bridge ready pops! Cause it’s about to go down!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Get the bridge ready pops! Cause it’s about to go down!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



y'all need to borrow my pick board. Much better technology


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Get the bridge ready pops! Cause it’s about to go down!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it’s sure sounding like a repeat of Berlin.. don’t tell me big E in too😝😝😝


----------



## swone

I guess my invite got lost in the mail?!?


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> Call you dude cause your coming too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I missed that last line. I can't help but laugh when I see Jim Bruer. One of my neighbors was friends with him and the wife loved him and the husband hated him and it was hilarious to hear him hatin on the guy.


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Well it’s sure sounding like a repeat of Berlin.. don’t tell me big E in too


BigE money always has an open invitation to the front row @ the **** show ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I guess my invite got lost in the mail?!?


Ummm….. I’ve personally seen your syndicate founding member card you already know your on the guest list homie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

I say this all while climbing out of the woodwork


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Look who rose from the dead
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Annnd another guest list VIP rises from the moat! My man Janda you know you wanna do ice shenanigans with the team! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

Damn right I do. Might even mess around and take a sick day if the whole gangs going out. Might even bring a grill.

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Damn right I do. Might even mess around and take a sick day if the whole gangs going out. Might even bring a grill.
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


I’ll quit this stupid job to get in on a Syndicated situation! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjanda

bobberbucket said:


> I’ll quit this stupid job to get in on a Syndicated situation!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watching your wife chase you across the lake with a hatchet would be some fine entertainment if you did that..

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

jjanda said:


> Watching your wife chase you across the lake with a hatchet would be some fine entertainment if you did that..
> 
> Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


Lmao it’s crazy she used to be my fishing road dog. Until I blessed her with all them kids!. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Why do I always feel left out...😔
Can I bring my Lil amazonian friends too. .lol... everyone will be staring at thier flashers, playing with the UV glow lures, laughing historically. Hahahaha


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Why do I always feel left out...
> Can I bring my Lil amazonian friends too. .lol... everyone will be staring at thier flashers, playing with the UV glow lures, laughing historically. Hahahaha


Adam I’ve been on your boat. You don’t need an invitation! The real question is where are you taking us?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning!- I wish this cold could last forever. Unfortunately the forecast says otherwise. Hopefully that nasty warm will not hang around here long! 

Either way it’s going to get a little iffy out there so it’s best to have that SPUD BAR in hand. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well. Tbh... I'd prefer to go to a lake with the most prostitutes. Lol...only problem is, I haven't seen any on the ice yet. I'm off this weekend and plan on going to the land of the Giants.


----------



## joekacz

Well looking at next week’s forecast it looks like “gang plank “ season might be around the corner…with the heavy rains tomorrow (predicted) and warmer stretches the ole shorelines will start to deteriorate and the water on the ice will be draining into the holes…all bad signs for the hard water guys but especially for the inexperienced ones…hopefully it hangs on for a while w/o the addition of anymore SNOW…as the BB says…SPUD SPUD SPUD…be wise and careful especially after this episode of weather coming through…Good Luck


----------



## cement569

yep, and more warm temps. starting sunday through most of next week. going to be some rotten ice for sure so be very careful, the fat lady hasent sung yet but shes warming up


----------



## johnboy111711

Anyone in the syndicate hitting the ice friday? looking for tag along or to tag along...maybe.


----------



## kit carson

I'll be out somewhere will let you know

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

kit carson said:


> I'll be out somewhere will let you know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


If I can find a baby sitter! hahaha


----------



## c. j. stone

WoW, the Silence is “Deafening"……(Not even a weather report!)


----------



## cement569

ill break the silence, fished south end of turkeyfoot yesterday. the bite was good and not real steady but could have kept 40 easily but kept none. the wind was bad and the channel cats wouldnt leave me alone, mostley redears and bluegill and 2 crappie one was small and the other was a tank. fished from 7.30 till 1.30 left them biting. alot of water on the ice and the shorelines werent bad yet but be careful if you venture out....what a way to close out the ice season


----------



## John Boat

cement569 said:


> ill break the silence, fished south end of turkeyfoot yesterday. the bite was good and not real steady but could have kept 40 easily but kept none. the wind was bad and the channel cats wouldnt leave me alone, mostley redears and bluegill and 2 crappie one was small and the other was a tank. fished from 7.30 till 1.30 left them biting. alot of water on the ice and the shorelines werent bad yet but be careful if you venture out....what a way to close out the ice season


Fished Milton from 11-3:30, shopped 13-20’ saw and caught nothing. Lake covered in water and wind was relentless and annoying. Ride snowmobile home and saw a rooster tail and wake behind me at 50mph 🤣. I’m done, great season!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Cement549: Where'd you get kn at Turkeyfoot? ... New State Park is a pretty good trek.


----------



## cement569

i poured a guys driveway years ago and he told me i could park there anytime i want...been doing it for years


----------



## set-the-drag

Damn looking like the end unfortunately. I didn't get one shot at getting out on the ice. Kids ruin everything lol. Guess ill start getting the new crappie chaser together might be able to get it floating in a few weeks


----------



## odell daniel

I fished Indian yesterday in the wind, Ive been fishing the same spot for 3 days so my holes are still there, While fishing I noticed the water was going down my holes like a toilet, every where around me was water vortex's, I just walked over and took a pee in one, went down just like at home. By dark the wind had laid down, I drilled a hole and the ice was still a solid 8 to 9 inches maybe more, (main lake) shore ice was getting thin, we're supposed to hit it Saturday morning, one last trip,if we can get on. It's been a great season, seems like I've been fishing for at least 6 weeks, the wife has had enough, back to reality. All you last ice guys be careful, I'm a last ice guy myself.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Fat lady ain't singing yet...


----------



## bobberbucket

1MoreKast said:


> Fat lady ain't singing yet...


 No way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

Crazy weather!
You fellars be careful out there...


----------



## icebucketjohn

I'm NOT ready to call it a season yet. 

But late season ice is a "No No' for me. I learned my lesson not to "push the season". I went swimming a few years ago at PLX/OSP.


----------



## nixmkt

A couple days ago the forecast for next week was looking pretty bleak with the end on the way. But now, starting Wednesday night, its showing building back at night and at least maintaining during the day for an entire week or more. And starting tonight, its showing freezing back up good through Saturday night. Looking like there’s still likely to be fishable ice in the Akron area anyway for a while yet even with an additional significant warm spell Sunday through Wednesday. Typical late season safety practices should be used though.


----------



## DBV

Sure hope we make it through this and for the short warm spell early next week. Really annoying when weather does this, as had such a good snow base and ice was great. Too much winter left to get spoiled by these extreme highs and rain.


----------



## cement569

cold temps. dont fix rotten ice. anybody that goes out should practice extreme caution. ill just wait a few weeks and get the long rod out and give em hell


----------



## troutmcallister

100 on rotten ice not regaining strength will harden but is just hard rotten ice I waz on mosquito today and I'm up in the air whether ice will make it thru this next week!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

icebucketjohn said:


> I'm NOT ready to call it a season yet.
> 
> But late season ice is a "No No' for me. I learned my lesson not to "push the season". I went swimming a few years ago at PLX/OSP.


Don’t sit in the same spot all day next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

icebucketjohn said:


> ... I learned my lesson not to "push the season". I went swimming a few years ago at PLX/OSP.


Couple of others went swimming there last year. With their experience they knew better than to stay out as long as they did with the conditions deteriorating like they were during the day. Worse than that though was NONE of them had a safety rope with them. Luckily they all made it out ok.


----------



## jay2k

icebucketjohn said:


> I'm NOT ready to call it a season yet.
> 
> But late season ice is a "No No' for me. I learned my lesson not to "push the season". I went swimming a few years ago at PLX/OSP.


So many pros on this site. Just listen to them. You’ll be fine. And the experience, second to none. Lol. Love this forum. Hopefully I can find out the weather and someone to tell me to use a spud tomorrow.


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Couple of others went swimming there last year. With their experience they knew better than to stay out as long as they did with the conditions deteriorating like they were during the day. Worse than that though was NONE of them had a safety rope with them. Luckily they all made it out ok.


One non factual statement there Tom. There was was a safety rope in one of the sleds. But it wasn’t in the immediate area of the incident. But yes we were lucky that day & yes we knew better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

bobberbucket said:


> One non factual statement there Tom. There was was a safety rope in one of the sleds. But it wasn’t in the immediate area of the incident. But yes we were lucky that day & yes we knew better.


My apologies. I was misinformed.
I was letting those involved be anonymous though.


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> My apologies. I was misinformed.
> I was letting those involved be anonymous though.


No need for anonymity on my end. I certainly own that mistake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

The fat lady has sung where I’m at in central Ohio!


----------



## cueman

Shoreline at Mosquito today, at the ce












metery.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

jay2k said:


> So many pros on this site. Just listen to them. You’ll be fine. And the experience, second to none. Lol. Love this forum. Hopefully I can find out the weather and someone to tell me to use a spud tomorrow.


Back downstairs please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

The good fishing is just getting started. Time to walk the plank! As long as you use caution you'll be ok. Just trust your judgment and don't do anything you know you shouldn't. And yes, I'm talking to myself first and foremost!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - Winter is back!. 

Hopefully it hangs out awhile so I can get a little fix!. I imagine all that rain made a mess of some places. & that ugly shore Ice & those saggy wet cracks are still out there hidden under the snow. 

If your headed out it’s probably a good idea that you have YOUR SPUD , SPIKES , PICKS, ROPE & A PARTNER !

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

Stay frozen

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> The fat lady has sung where I’m at in central Ohio!


The fat girl was singing in the rain yesterday in SW Ohio.

Hate to see it end, but it was a great season.


----------



## kit carson

We will get you out bobber don't you worry buddy!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> We will get you out bobber don't you worry buddy!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Looking forward to it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

Going to need a long plank to get on either Milton or Berlin. Berlin is a few feet from summer pool while Milton is up a few feet


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Back downstairs please
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don’t even acknowledge him bro. We already know he’s a garden tool who lives locally deep down in mommy’s basement behind his keyboard. & we already know he doesn’t want it! . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Hang on to your equipment today or it will be a foot race across the ice that you might no want or win…stay safe


----------



## fishwithsons

joekacz said:


> Hang on to your equipment today or it will be a foot race across the ice that you might no want or win…stay safe


Man you ain’t kidding! We’re on Nimi and it’s like a hurricane out here. (Shore ice was in pretty good shape considering)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

We needed boards this morning 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

kit carson said:


> We needed boards this morning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Some psychiatric help wouldn’t be out of order either…LOL LOL … hang on to yourself Kit!!!


----------



## kit carson

Never knew the Oldman 's butt could grip the seat of a shanty so tight

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Y'all are nuts the wind at my house is steady 20kt north clip. The wife was going to the store and went to start her car and ran in screaming cuz the 60' elm was swaying and making the cold cracking sounds she thought it was coming down 🤣 had to explain how when its cold like this and windy the trees sing....... That got nowhere


----------



## ScumFrog

I went outside to fetch gear to prep for tomorrow. No coat. Had to go back out and find my nuts in a snow drift


----------



## set-the-drag

Check your stomach


----------



## birdcrazy

Tuff dudes there


----------



## ScumFrog

I found them shaking hands with my cornhole 


set-the-drag said:


> Check your stomach


----------



## Fish2Win

birdcrazy said:


> Tuff dudes there
> View attachment 483457


If that’s the south end of pymy, that’s crappie brad and I fishing the tournament.


----------



## Trouthunter

Decided to check out a lake west of me that I’ve been wanting to ice fish because it looked good with the depth charts. Started in about 16’ fow and got a cat that came in like it was an attack submarine on a mission. Moved out to deeper water (23’ fow) and had some perch to play with. Worked way back in a little shallower and found the edge of a reef in 17-18’ fow. Saw a couple bass and a couple cats cruise through, but toward dusk had walleye/saugeye coming up from the depths. Had a hard time identifying them until seeing the white tip on the bottom of the tail fin. Lost two of them part way to the hole. Hard a hard time seeing them on the flasher, but the camera was dead on. Had about 4” of white ice and 4” of clear ice. Only one small open spot near the ramp which was not a problem.


----------



## wolfenstein

Had a plan to try walborn for ice wipers...lake way up, shorelines suck, forgot spud. Hoping to see tracks out on deer creek. Drilled a hole end of dock, 8" solid...still nervous. Went to west branch, all shorelines jacked. Went to campground and end of dock was solid 8". Fished opposite side of hump in 20' marked a ton! Small and big, high and low. Not one taker.


----------



## Trouthunter

Trouthunter said:


> Decided to check out a lake west of me that I’ve been wanting to ice fish because it looked good with the depth charts. Started in about 16’ fow and got a cat that came in like it was an attack submarine on a mission. Moved out to deeper water (23’ fow) and had some perch to play with. Worked way back in a little shallower and found the edge of a reef in 17-18’ fow. Saw a couple bass and a couple cats cruise through, but toward dusk had walleye/saugeye coming up from the depths. Had a hard time identifying them until seeing the white tip on the bottom of the tail fin. Lost two of them part way to the hole. Hard a hard time seeing them on the flasher, but the camera was dead on. Had about 4” of white ice and 4” of clear ice. Only one small open spot near the ramp which was not a problem.


oh, I did have a catfish try to eat my camera. Watched it swim up right into the camera and next thing I see is it’s mouth open and cover the whole lens.


----------



## nixmkt

Trouthunter said:


> oh, I did have a catfish try to eat my camera. Watched it swim up right into the camera and next thing I see is it’s mouth open and cover the whole lens.


Is yours one of those that the camera is "disguised" by looking like a fish?


----------



## loomis82

Was out today up here in Michigan for a hour and half. Wind was a pain with no shanty! Had 10 darn flags go and this is all we had to show for our efforts! Ice is a good 16ins still only about 2ins of cloudy ice the rest good. Breaking down and heading to buy a shanty now!


----------



## Trouthunter

nixmkt said:


> Is yours one of those that the camera is "disguised" by looking like a fish?


Not really. But bad eyesight may confuse them as a bluegill.


----------



## DBV

If we can get past this warm spell, looks cold for a while again. We shall see.


----------



## bobberbucket

DBV said:


> If we can get past this warm spell, looks cold for a while again. We shall see.


This is where paying attention to microclimates pays dividends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScumFrog

Buddy and I fished a local haunt today and didn’t do too bad. Had a blast with aggressive perch for about 30 min straight. Every drop fish on. They were in 15fow charging straight up and smashing my jig in 8fow! It was fun as heck! No bigguns but we each brought enough home for a good family dinner or two. Caught a humpback whale perch too🤪 and yes small bass taste great! Especially if you zipper them


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning gentlemen! Yuck it’s warm an nasty! But that’s not gonna stop me from fishing today! . 

I’ve been tied up all winter with work nonsense but enough is enough. It’s time for a little fun! I’ll have a report an hopefully a little fish porn later.

I’ll be taking the proper safety precautions. SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Should be in luck yet. Long term weather shows temps dropping


----------



## ScumFrog

Should be a great day of fishing. Go rip some lips bobber.


----------



## kit carson

Gettum bobber, should be a very good bite today

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Thanks guys I’m stoked!  I really really need this therapy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

I was able to get into some nice slabs this weekend, that wind was tough on being able to move around much. Still a great weekend, was able to spend the weekend fishing with some ogf friends and get a few meals.
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> I was able to get into some nice slabs this weekend, that wind was tough on being able to move around much. Still a great weekend, was able to spend the weekend fishing with some ogf friends and get a few meals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I can hear them pigs oinking through the picture! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

First dink of the day. Idc I’m in my happy place!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure have missed seeing those pictures and reports

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRB

Great day on the ice yesterday with some fellow OGFers, ended up with a few slab crappie and lost an eye at the half way up. If it was the last time it was fun. Alwayfishin, Kit and Happy Snag nice hooking up with you guys😎. Happy make sure you work on your grammar for the OGF followers🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

Getting a little better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bobberbucket said:


> Getting a little better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get it doode!!!! Glad to see you out! Enjoy it buddy!!!
I hate seeing people miss out on things they love. But we all grown ass men so we do what we gotta do? Good job!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 EUREKA!!… Hasn’t lost his touch…like riding a bike…LOL…enjoy the day


----------



## bobberbucket

Found some studs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Nice to see you back at it!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Nice to see you back at it!!












Thanks B! They are banging 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> EUREKA!!… Hasn’t lost his touch…like riding a bike…LOL…enjoy the day


Joe you should be here with me! It’s right up your alley! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Tank city!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Joe you should be here with me! It’s right up your alley!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real happy for you Dave...wish I was there also...just got back from the cardiologist 6mos check up...everything is good for an ole man...so he say's...KEEP HAMMERING 'em !!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Good seeing everyone over the weekend on Skeeter. Glad everyone caught fish and had a nice time despite the crazy winds. Hopefully the ice holds near shore so we can get back out there. Best fishing is the late ice bite....
Glad you got on the water Bobber...them some nice red ears. Nice work


----------



## bobberbucket

The past & the future in one photo. Just got my brand new F2W pink pig sticker delivered on the ice. That [mention]Fish2Win [/mention] is a hell of a guy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRB

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang BB are serious about safety, even got your mask on in the shanty🤣🍻👍


----------



## CRB

Nice to see you finally got on the ice👍. Pics from sketter yesterday


----------



## CRB

CRB said:


> Nice to see you finally got on the ice👍. Pics from sketter yesterday


Alwaysfishing thanks for the eye and perch the daughter loved em🤤


----------



## bobberbucket

CRB said:


> Dang BB are serious about safety, even got your mask on in the shanty


I don’t know who these fish been associating with.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Quick after work trip with the wife and two kids. First time my wife and older daughter have ever ventured out on the ice! Cant beat 45 degrees and catching. The one pic my younger daughter 8 is showing her 22 year old sister how to hold a bass!


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a great time on the water at a neo puddle. Fishing was HOT to start with. After awhile slowed down a lot late afternoon. Fish were there but the bigums quit biting. 

It was nice to catch up with Brad crappie & Then Fish2win as well. Thanks for building me the “Pig sticker 2.0 “  Even got to catch some fish with it. . 

Most of my fish came from 7’ on a silver tungsten jig a little flash in the very cloudy water. Bigger fish were on the bottom had to zoom down past the dinks to get them to play. All fish released today. 

Ice was getting pretty soft on top but was 8-9” with half of that being trash. 

Hopefully it’s not my last trip of the season Just have to see how it plays out. 🧊🧊🧊






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

I'm from Ohio but loving living across the border with 16ins of ice with 14 being good ice! Going to hit it hard this coming weekend with daughter!


----------



## CRB

loomis82 said:


> Quick after work trip with the wife and two kids. First time my wife and older daughter have ever ventured out on the ice! Cant beat 45 degrees and catching. The one pic my younger daughter 8 is showing her 22 year old sister how to hold a bass!
> View attachment 483602
> 
> View attachment 483601
> 
> View attachment 483600
> 
> View attachment 483603
> 
> View attachment 483599
> 
> View attachment 483598
> 
> View attachment 483597


Awesome family pics loomis 🍻


----------



## cement569

well i said last week that i was putting my stuff up for the season. woke up this morning and couldnt take it and grabbed my bucket, rods, and auger and hit my normal place. it was a real wierd bite, picked up about 8 or 9 keepers and very few dinks, then about noon it was like someone flipped a switch and they got a serious case of lock jaw. hung around for about 20 mins, and headed for home, those are some dandy redears you got dave, i caught 3 that were in that size range and all went back in the hole to be caught another day...i also over dressed today as it got downright warm out there in the sun. might try it in the morning if the rain isnt to heavy


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> well i said last week that i was putting my stuff up for the season. woke up this morning and couldnt take it and grabbed my bucket, rods, and auger and hit my normal place. it was a real wierd bite, picked up about 8 or 9 keepers and very few dinks, then about noon it was like someone flipped a switch and they got a serious case of lock jaw. hung around for about 20 mins, and headed for home, those are some dandy redears you got dave, i caught 3 that were in that size range and all went back in the hole to be caught another day...i also over dressed today as it got downright warm out there in the sun. might try it in the morning if the rain isnt to heavy


Them big shell crackers are a bunch of fun. 

No doubt that sun was intense! Only reason I was in the shack was because the glare was bothering my eyes watching the vex. 

It was uncomfortable hot in the shack & I was even dressed lightly.. I had to re position so I could get a breeze in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Them big shell crackers are a bunch of fun.
> 
> No doubt that sun was intense! Only reason I was in the shack was because the glare was bothering my eyes watching the vex.
> 
> It was uncomfortable hot in the shack & I was even dressed lightly.. I had to re position so I could get a breeze in there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s a good problem to have but not for the long run…looks like a refreeze is entering the picture for the upcoming week…still gotta watch them shorelines…I’m sure that you have come across 12” of layered ice that your auger cuts through like butter…use to call it Swiss cheese…had some great days…stay safe…by the way those were some GREAT reds!!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> That’s a good problem to have but not for the long run…looks like a refreeze is entering the picture for the upcoming week…still gotta watch them shorelines…I’m sure that you have come across 12” of layered ice that your auger cuts through like butter…use to call it Swiss cheese…had some great days…stay safe…by the way those were some GREAT reds!!


Oh yeah that crusty layered ice will make you think your going to the bottom sometimes when it’s got a little give in the upper portion. Spooky feeling! 

Hopefully it tightens back up some  I’d like to get out again before it’s over. But I’m back on the work wagon again today . 

You know I haven’t been fishing enough when my wife looked me right in the face Sunday night and said “ Go fishing Monday you never get to go anymore “ I about fell out of my chair!  Shes a good woman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Oh yeah that crusty layered ice will make you think your going to the bottom sometimes when it’s got a little give in the upper portion. Spooky feeling!
> 
> Hopefully it tightens back up some  I’d like to get out again before it’s over. But I’m back on the work wagon again today .
> 
> You know I haven’t been fishing enough when my wife looked me right in the face Sunday night and said “ Go fishing Monday you never get to go anymore “ I about fell out of my chair!  Shes a good woman.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She’s a “KEEPER “ !!


----------



## Eyes on te ice

bobberbucket said:


> Oh yeah that crusty layered ice will make you think your going to the bottom sometimes when it’s got a little give in the upper portion. Spooky feeling!
> 
> Hopefully it tightens back up some  I’d like to get out again before it’s over. But I’m back on the work wagon again today .
> 
> You know I haven’t been fishing enough when my wife looked me right in the face Sunday night and said “ Go fishing Monday you never get to go anymore “ I about fell out of my chair!  Shes a good woman.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine once said " You fish too much I wish you would go to the bar or something sometimes"! I bet she is the only woman in history to say that!


----------



## Trouthunter

Eyes on te ice said:


> Mine once said " You fish too much I wish you would go to the bar or something sometimes"! I bet she is the only woman in history to say that!


Maybe she believes the mayor of Hudson, or should I say former mayor.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies! - Winter ish weather is back! 

Looks like we will be chilling for a few days I like it! I don’t know if I’ll get to take advantage of it or not but I like it none the less.. 

I’m sure the warm did serious damage to some places. Others probably less effected so choose your locations wisely. Hopefully everyone who wants to get out for a few more rounds gets the opportunity. 

It’s prime time for ice baths so safety gear is as always a must. SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE & A PARTNER is the way to go! . 

Keep an eye out for visual indicators of danger rotten ice will likely be discolored. If it looks odd or doesn’t feel right leave it alone it’s not worth it. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

took a ride around plx this morning not one person on the ice. ice did not look good and the shorelines werent any better, so now comes the wait for the ice to come off.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

cement569 said:


> took a ride around plx this morning not one person on the ice. ice did not look good and the shorelines werent any better, so now comes the wait for the ice to come off.


Nope, still ice season thru at least this weekend for the syndicate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Only 1 guy on Moggy. Ticknor Boat Launch. Shoerlines are shot, but hopefully will relock.


----------



## bobberbucket

cement569 said:


> took a ride around plx this morning not one person on the ice. ice did not look good and the shorelines werent any better, so now comes the wait for the ice to come off.


Everyone’s got their personal check out time. I respect that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

I'm checking in this weekend! Daughter and I will be out for sure this weekend with flags a flyin!!! She doesnt want to mess around with panfish she loves pike. Its easy for me set four tip ups and two rods with goldens on them. Side note have been experimenting with spinners about 10ins above my bait and its working like crazy on tip ups. Also a orange bead right on the knot to the hook


----------



## nixmkt

cement569 said:


> took a ride around plx this morning not one person on the ice. ice did not look good and the shorelines werent any better, so now comes the wait for the ice to come off.





IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Nope, still ice season thru at least this weekend for the syndicate!





icebucketjohn said:


> Only 1 guy on Moggy. Ticknor Boat Launch. Shoerlines are shot, but hopefully will relock.



Yep, had Mog all to myself today. Ice was down to 6 ½” but still fine. As noted, most shore was crap and had to search for way on. Another problem will be drain holes. Could see them ok today but were skimming over and once it snows will be totally hidden. Some were plenty big enough to put a foot/leg through.


----------



## CRB

Like someone here always says, spud, spud, spud, ice picks, rope and a partner😎 hopefully getting on this weekend , thanks for the heads up nixmkt 🤜🤛


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

nixmkt said:


> Yep, had Mog all to myself today. Ice was down to 6 ½” but still fine. As noted, most shore was crap and had to search for way on. Another problem will be drain holes. Could see them ok today but were skimming over and once it snows will be totally hidden. Some were plenty big enough to put a foot/leg through.


Great info thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackal_727

Hit Miller on portage today. Dink city. Only marked maybe a dozen decent fish in a couple hours. Ice was pretty consistent at 4-5" of all to mostly clear ice. Weep holes and spider cracks everywhere. All were froze solid but it definitely took some time to safely go spot to spot with the spud.


----------



## Evinrude58

Putting the gear away tomorrow. Got out 29 times this year. Congrats to Brad and F2W for finishing in the money again on Saturday.


----------



## crappieboo420

Was out on Springfield today and the ice was fine you could see the drain holes from a mile away.lots of gills getting ready to hit the lakemore shore. Caught over a hundred on a black fiska with glow spots only fishing 3 1/2 fow . Ice was around 6 inches everywhere I fished


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I'm done with the hardwater this year. I made it out 5 times this season with 2 trips to westbranch and 3 trips out to mosquito. I caught fish 4 out of 5 times with alot of small perch/gills. So I now have 8 total trips under my belt and can't wait till this upcoming winter as I have purchased alot of gear and gained so much knowledge with the people I fished with as well those of you that we had some conversation. Some of the highlights for me this season was landing (gaff) a solid 7 pound walleye for a buddy out @ Mosquito. I had a few times where I was doubled up with MONSTER 4 inch perch at Mosquito lol.

Overall what I gained with experience/knowledge and just being out there was the elements/weather/sounds of the ice and that time sitting on my chair last week on Mosquito and hearing the cracks come from off in the distance and just looking down in between my legs waiting for the crack to form...that and the wind constantly blowing...I really enjoyed the hard parts of ice fishing. 

There are a few folks here that i was to try to fish with this season. Sunday's are really my only time and the winter storms that we had mostly fell on weekends...next year I suppose. 

The addiction is REAL! it is almost comparable to steelhead fishing...if not more. 

Loved it for sure and look forward to later this year! 

Stay twisted.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Hoping the ice thickens & the shoreline locks up again for 1 more shot at drilling holes & catching a few.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning icers! - it’s sure looking like walking on water will continue for a little longer. 

I’m thinking at the latest end of next week might be the last dance. Unless we get a lucky and catch an unexpected arctic elbow drop!  

( Late/ last ice safety shoutout) 

I’m sure some areas will liquify sooner than others. Thats why it pays to have specific 1st hand knowledge of the bodies of water water you intend to fish & the microclimates they exist in. 

Even on those last to thaw bodies of water there are many contributing factors that can lead to ice failure. Even though the ice may be 4+ inches thick it’s weathered & not nearly as strong as it was in the beginning. 

It may feel firm first thing in the morning & rapidly deteriorate under your feet as the mid afternoon sunshine beats down on it. That last 20 yards back to shore can be a real roll of the dice. 

Make sure your paying close attention to conditions checking periodically while out. If you choose to venture onto last ice. 

Have your: SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS , ROPE & A PARTNER or 2. (Ok I’m done preaching) 


Fishing should be pretty productive for those headed out today & up until the end. Late ice can be out of this world!  

I’m hoping to get a crack at it but only time will tell. Stupid adult obligations have my priorities all out of wack!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

VERY well put BB...things happen FAST this time of year...water draining and making old holes and cracks larger and weaker around the perimeter...the sun's angle is getting higher...and the warmth of the shoreline(mud ,creeks and rocks) for the shore to open up while your out on the ice...but your correct that this time of year can be GREAT fishing...STAY SAFE


----------



## kit carson

We won't have any issues with ice melting this weekend, our only issue will be finding a way on. Was able to get on a local mud hole last night fish where not in a playful mood at all. Alot of drain holes with skim ice on top of them, if we get some snow it will be hidden so walk with your spud and pay attention or you will be stepping in one and have a wet leg up to your sack. Please avoid any solo trips, enjoy our last few trips. Been a challenging season but a good one.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Yesterday west of the 43 bridge at mogadore the channel was open almost to the island. Definitely go slow with any snow cover.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Anyone know who still has spuds in stock? Wrong time of year for a skunk with the old magnet ! ! There's a free one in 14fow at tiknor if anyone's interested.


----------



## viking

Try harbor freight on whipple ave in canton


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 483741
> 
> 
> Anyone know who still has spuds in stock? Wrong time of year for a skunk with the old magnet ! ! There's a free one in 14fow at tiknor if anyone's interested.


Was iit an aluminum handle ice chisel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Ready for this weekend! Daughter has bowling early Saturday then we are hitting it hard. Supposed to get 4ins of snow tonight which is fine with me. Ice is slick as snot right now so some snow will be nice to travel on and to pack around the shanty! Will post some pics as we go!


----------



## Beepum19

Well it was a good season. Enjoyed all the tips and reports. Been fishing local lakes in Medina county. no real tricks or anything. Just pin mins and maggots/ wax worms. Today it was non stop bluegill action. We accessed today from a private residence Bc the gates have been closed. Anyhow be safe and enjoy the ice while it last. Thanks.


----------



## HappySnag

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 483741
> 
> 
> Anyone know who still has spuds in stock? Wrong time of year for a skunk with the old magnet ! ! There's a free one in 14fow at tiknor if anyone's interested.





lureluzer said:


> View attachment 483741
> 
> 
> Anyone know who still has spuds in stock? Wrong time of year for a skunk with the old magnet ! ! There's a free one in 14fow at tiknor if anyone's interested.


get 1" or 1 1/4" gass line pipe or water pipe it work fine.


----------



## bobberbucket

Well boys there is like 2 1/2 inches of ice on my truck this morning. It’s crazy because most of it fell in the form of rain last night I know because I got up several times to monitor conditions. 

I’m out slinging salt now. The snow just started to fall in the Hartville area.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Stopped and checked out a couple local spots on my way back north besides the shore ice after a big step things are pretty decent out there. 

There’s a light coating of snow on the ice that will definitely hide some death traps but overall it looks pretty decent out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I know some of you guys are out, let’s see some fish porn! I don’t want to wait till tomorrow to supply it for y’all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

bobberbucket said:


> Was iit an aluminum handle ice chisel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a red-neck economy chisel. I'm a big fan of them. It's got me through thick and thin stuff. Lol. It was a stupid and laughable mistake.


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> It was a red-neck economy chisel. I'm a big fan of them. It's got me through thick and thin stuff. Lol. It was a stupid and laughable mistake.


Man that sucks! But at least it’s in the lake & not you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - It sure looks like beautiful weather for ice fishing today!  I’m sure it will be a blast out there. If I didn’t have family obligations I’d be on a berg today for sure. 

Shorelines are probably still troublesome but totally doable. Temperatures will be perfect today so that ice should be good & stiff out there. Pressure is a touch high but I’ll bet they eat today anyway!  

Remember that snow is covering up the no no stuff. SPUD,SPUD,SPUD wherever you go! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


,












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure wish you where joining us today!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Sure wish you where joining us today!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Me too! Good luck out there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Go time, ready to get after it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Heading out around 1 just tested this rig. Sitting in the shanty you dont always see a flag go up. Now we'll hear it go off! Surprisingly it works really good and the kid loves it lol.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Kit hard at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Kit hard at work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kits happy hour! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesco

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Kit hard at work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> [/enjoy lookiing at all the pics,plus all the humor and info.check your pm


----------



## allwayzfishin

Where's the fish porn? I'm stuck at work the next 9 days and need to see what I'll be missing. Best time to ice fish is late ice. Wish I was out there with you guys


----------



## kit carson

Wish you where to adam

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Making the long two minute drive to the lake. Hopefully have some pics here soon


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

allwayzfishin said:


> Where's the fish porn? I'm stuck at work the next 9 days and need to see what I'll be missing. Best time to ice fish is late ice. Wish I was out there with you guys













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get um big E”


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Bass knuckles said:


> Get um big E”





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Just got set up


----------



## loomis82

We have a extremely low hook up average right now! Sitting on probably 15ins of ice


----------



## Trouthunter

Sitting out here on a lake I tried last week. So far, saw one fish on camera, lost a nice bass at the hole with a tip up and couldn’t quite get a good grip on it. The wind has really kicked up and rocking my shack pretty good. But no prostitution going on here.


----------



## loomis82

We doubled up and a couple more. About every 10mins we get one


----------



## crappieboo420

Fished Springfield today for three hours ended with a bunch of gills and two bass and a crappie. all caught on a black tungsten with wax worm all fish in less then 3 foot of water.


----------



## loomis82

It was a good day today! Lost count on how many bass and pike we got. Daughter loves shanty life (no more roughing it.) Lol. We'll be at it some more before the season is over!


----------



## Randy G

loomis82 said:


> It was a good day today! Lost count on how many bass and pike we got. Daughter loves shanty life (no more roughing it.) Lol. We'll be at it some more before the season is over!
> View attachment 483862


Do you eat those pike?


----------



## loomis82

No we let all everything go. None of us like fish or seafood


----------



## Trouthunter

Thinking today may be the end of my season. Ice cracking and popping pretty good which didn’t bother me much. But when you feeling the ice bouncing during that cracking, it get on your nerves a bit. Was sitting on 6” of pretty clear ice. Two strikes from a walleye on my jigging rod with a pimple, lost a nice bass at the hole with a tip up, and had a mudpuppy on a tip up which didn’t trip the tip up when packing up the tip ups.


----------



## kit carson

Good.morning ogfers time to get moving and spud your way out on some ice, be careful of drain holes and shore ice, don't leave home without a plank nothing ruins your day than starting out with wet feet. Enjoy the day!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Awesome pics everyone. Wishing a safe and very epic day out there today. Good luck guys...


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Here fishy fishy . Ready to start plugging away


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Here fishy fishy . Ready to start plugging away
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Go get um It’s a perfect morning! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Looks like we are going Tuesday and Saturday then it most likely will be done for us as I'm not going risk it with the kid. Looking at temps should be fine on Saturday. I'm in Michigan so dont go by this for Ohio! I imagine the ice down there is getting tore up pretty good


----------



## set-the-drag

Its getting sketchy looking be safe people i see a lot of Shore and white ice on everything ive driven by. Id hate to do it to dave but the spring crappie thread might pop up soon


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Its getting sketchy looking be safe people i see a lot of Shore and white ice on everything ive driven by. Id hate to do it to dave but the spring crappie thread might pop up soon


At least wait till there’s some open water to fish homie. You know I fully support the spring crappie thread! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

oh yea, springtime crappie. dont forget about the springtime gills and redears as those biguns will have the feed bag on. im counting the days


----------



## set-the-drag




----------



## CRB

Great weekend on sketter, was nice to meet up with IHD, Dlancy, Happy Sang and Kit Carson we definitely got some fishing done.I Ended up with 3 eyes my buddy with 1, bunch of crappie and small perch, eyes all came on jiggin raps and 2 of them were from noon today till 2. Shore wasn’t to bad and the crack has some water laying, boards and spud are your friend right now, be safe everyone 🍻


----------



## CRB

As Happy Snag would say: Here Fishy, Fishy, Fishy 😎


----------



## Bass knuckles

CRB said:


> Great weekend on sketter, was nice to meet up with IHD, Dlancy, Happy Sang and Kit Carson we definitely got some fishing done.I Ended up with 3 eyes my buddy with 1, bunch of crappie and small perch, eyes all came on jiggin raps and 2 of them were from noon today till 2. Shore wasn’t to bad and the crack has some water laying, boards and spud are your friend right now, be safe everyone 🍻


Like your shirt!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

CRB said:


> Great weekend on sketter, was nice to meet up with IHD, Dlancy, Happy Sang and Kit Carson we definitely got some fishing done.I Ended up with 3 eyes my buddy with 1, bunch of crappie and small perch, eyes all came on jiggin raps and 2 of them were from noon today till 2. Shore wasn’t to bad and the crack has some water laying, boards and spud are your friend right now, be safe everyone


Slow for the most part, but we made it work! Pleasure meeting you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Had a enjoyable weekend, glad to have spent it with new and old friends.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

I arrived late to the party today and didn’t catch anything but always good to fish alongside HappySnag. Always good to be walking on water 🧊 🎣.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - It’s still a little chilly out there for the time being. 

Nice to see that many were able to get out and enjoy the hardwater over the weekend. As always thanks for the reports & fish porn!  I don’t like to say the end is near but well the end is near lol.  

I’m gonna try pull a nooner at work and give myself half a day to find a berg to ride. . If that happens I’ll have a report & hopefully a little fish porn. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Have at it Dave…all the reports that I have got over the past couple of days are fishing is good 👍 BUT the getting on is getting tougher and the getting off is right with it…cracks were opening up and getting weaker…SPUD is the password for the day…stay safe


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Have at it Dave…all the reports that I have got over the past couple of days are fishing is good  BUT the getting on is getting tougher and the getting off is right with it…cracks were opening up and getting weaker…SPUD is the password for the day…stay safe


I’ll have my trusty SPUD for sure if I choose to step off the shore. Most likely I’ll shoot for an easy little puddle in a protected location. I’ll leave that big water an them big sketchy cracks to the more adventurous types . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

I only mentioned all that to the less experienced icer's...things happen VERY fast out there this time of year especially with the weather we have been having...just looked at your pic's of them GIANT reds again...those were nice...


----------



## CHOPIQ

I fished Indian Lake on Saturday. We did ok but not great. Caught a few eyes, catfish, gills, white bass and a few perch. Ice was about three-four inches. Anytime you drilled a hole a huge crack would start. Then Sunday in the exact place we were fishing a guy went through the ice. He had been fishing all day in the same area and towards the end of the day he went through. Just goes to show you how quick the ice can deteriorate. Keep your spuds and spikes handy.


----------



## johnboy111711

CRB said:


> Great weekend on sketter, was nice to meet up with IHD, Dlancy, Happy Sang and Kit Carson we definitely got some fishing done.I Ended up with 3 eyes my buddy with 1, bunch of crappie and small perch, eyes all came on jiggin raps and 2 of them were from noon today till 2. Shore wasn’t to bad and the crack has some water laying, boards and spud are your friend right now, be safe everyone 🍻


Anyone really enjoy the auto generated tags for the photos?


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well, I put the ML jig pole, the UL, the MH casting rod, and Steelie rod with tackle for each in the car. I'll be hunting for open water this week to fish the weekend....unless I'm dock fishing with livescope. Supposed to rain this weekend tho. Fingers crossed that it's just a drizzle. So I booked a week long trip to Florida yesterday to fish from March 17th thru the 25th. I'll be staying up in Mount Dora with relatives...don't have a clue on where to shore fish but hopefully I'll figure out a way to land a few giants. Then I booked a salt water charter to fish the gulf that week too. Anyone here been to Mount Dora area to bass fish without a boat? Suggestions on good bass fishing from shore?


----------



## bobberbucket

Happy happy out here with the small crappie! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Didn’t catch any donkeys but if this trip were my last I’ll be alright with it. . Shore ice was no problem walked on & off without issue. Ice was a very solid 7- 10” .crossed a few closed up cracks conditions were surprisingly very stable. Ice might hang out a few days in some of these places. Saw a few others out & headed out as I was leaving., 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Didn’t catch any donkeys but if this trip were my last I’ll be alright with it. . Shore ice was no problem walked on & off without issue. Ice was a very solid 7- 10” .crossed a few closed up cracks conditions were surprisingly very stable. Ice might hand out a few days in some of these places. Saw a few others out & headed out as I was leaving.,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad you had a good day out there…ain’t it funny how ice differs so much from one lake to another especially with shoreline and thickness


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Glad you had a good day out there…ain’t it funny how ice differs so much from one lake to another especially with shoreline and thickness


Sure does and I think everyone should always check their own ice . Thats why I don’t even mention any names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snag

Went out to a local puddle this morning and met up with a couple of Ogf guys , ice was real good and was talking a lot at first, bite was fair ,lookers and light biters. Had a eagle land and eating a few small gills. Flew past us heading towards portage lakes area. I’m done now, get a little steelhead fishing in now before the melt..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Headed out after work tomorrow with the daughter for a quick trip. Will probably only get 2 hrs in. Picked up bait tonight got home a dumped the darn bucket! Won't have time to get more tomorrow so threw some snow on top of them in the bucket and called it good! $13.99 a dozen for Goldens the pike will eat dead ones just as good!


----------



## BudIce

Hit a spot close to home w hopes for some crappie, ended up with 2 catfish that put up good fights. It might’ve been my last day, shore ice at access is going. If it was atleast I wasn’t skunked and saw a beautiful sunset
🧊 🎣


----------



## HappySnag

bobberbucket said:


> Didn’t catch any donkeys but if this trip were my last I’ll be alright with it. . Shore ice was no problem walked on & off without issue. Ice was a very solid 7- 10” .crossed a few closed up cracks conditions were surprisingly very stable. Ice might hand out a few days in some of these places. Saw a few others out & headed out as I was leaving.,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i know the picture from tree tops.


----------



## loomis82

Hopefully have some fish pics in a hour or so. Hardwater fishing in the high 40s can't beat it!


----------



## loomis82

Well weather was better then the bite. Landed 3 lost 4. Good to be out though!


----------



## Jesco

loomis82 said:


> Well weather was better then the bite. Landed 3 lost 4. Good to be out though!
> View attachment 484060
> 
> View attachment 484058
> 
> View attachment 484059


looks like someone could be hooked on pike fishing!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - You know it’s still looking pretty chilly! from the looks of the forecast & the amount of ice still left out there. I’d say the games still on until at least Sunday.. 

Saw a few bodies of water being fished on my way home yesterday it was a beautiful sight for the 1st of March! I’m hoping I’ll get another chance to get out before it’s over. Maybe even today depending on how things work out work wise. 

It’s safety season! SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE & A Partner! 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

Played with dink crappie again yesterday at a NEO lake. Caught 60+ and missed countless more. Most were only 6” +/- though with an occasional 7 ½” – 8”. Nothing to take home but fun to play with, especially with temps in the 40s. Almost every drop became an attempted hit but only 1 out of every 5 or 6 or even worse resulted in a hook-up. Just amazing sometimes to watch them go after it, go to set the hook, then wonder how they could have missed it. Apparently being dinks they just haven’t got the hang of it yet. Ice there was 6 ½” to start and presumably lost some with the rain but good chance will be ok at least for the next few days.


----------



## nixmkt

Another fun day playing with dink crappie. Caught another 60+ and a bonus 8” perch and had countless misses again. Always enjoyable too when you can fish through the ice in your shirtsleeves.

Also amazing with the camera is seeing how fast they can spit it out before you can even react to them hitting it. Many of the misses were a result of that.

Ice was 6” and in good shape to start. It sure was popping and cracking up and down the lake for a little while in the morning while the sun was starting to heat it up. It was starting to show some effects of the sun and warm temps by late afternoon but 20s tonight and temps tomorrow should firm it back up nicely though.

The monster of the day:


----------



## bobberbucket

Nice & chilly outside!  looks sorta fishy I might have to find time to give them a poke today! 


,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good times 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Nice catch… wrong flavor…LOL


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> Good times
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I literally think these are the first picture ive seen from you all ice season! Where the piggies at??


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> I literally think these are the first picture ive seen from you all ice season! Where the piggies at??


The piggy’s are not here but there’s plenty of dinks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Come on Dave don't be giving all the crappie the herp lol 🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

Biggest dink so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

Electric perch 🔥 🔥


----------



## kit carson

You won't see this at home on your couch, not many of these left this season.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies! - 16 degrees & probably making a little bit of ice out there this morning. 

I had a ball out on the hardwater yesterday fish were a little picky but there were plenty of takers hanging with the lookers. I tossed everything I had down the hole at them and they would hit anything for a while then they would get bored and not take so I’d rotate baits and they would take again. 











Fished near [mention]nixmkt [/mention]. I think he made out better than I did catch rate wise. Thanks for sharing your neighborhood on the ice with me & helping me free my spud bar that the lake was trying to claim for its own. 

The ice was in decent shape 4 -7” depending on where you poked. Shore ice was a little brittle where I went on & off but I didn’t get the wet foot so there’s that.  

If I can get free today I’ll be headed somewhere for another ice fix! SPUD ,SPIKES ,PICKS,ROPE will be in attendance.  

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Managed to get off work today, hope the fish want to play. Hope whoever makes it out has a great day!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Managed to get off work today, hope the fish want to play. Hope whoever makes it out has a great day!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Get um 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

Was nice to share one of the few times that you have been able to get out this year BB. Been through that adjustment of having to put fishing hold for other priorities. It’s that much more enjoyable when you do get out!

That was crazy having the sun melt your spud bar full thickness into the ice then it freezing in solid. Found my auger was similar after you left. It was even more difficult to get out. Those curved spirals were really locked in. First time had stuff freeze in like that.

Was a slower start yesterday. After two days the fish were bored with the same jig. After changing colors the pace picked back up and ended up with 50+ for the day. All dinks again but still a fun time catching.

Will be heading out again today for likely the last hurrah of the season. Looking at the forecast, the remaining ice is going to be deteriorating quickly.


----------



## bobberbucket

Back at it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Now you’re talking…prime sandwich…


----------



## joekacz

I see you did a little spudding instead of augering….


----------



## cement569

nice hole you got there dave, by any chance was the hatchet man of plx there with you? lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Multiple species day. The sunshine is making that Ice sing and not in a good way lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Little more late ice porn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill

Looks like he put opened the hole with his Size 4 foot, lol


----------



## bobberbucket

guppygill said:


> Looks like he put opened the hole with his Size 4 foot, lol


A little spudding and a couple good stomps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditch pickle sighting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Ditch pickle sighting!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You beat me to it!


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you're fishing in a "nursery"...LOL...still better than what I'm doin'


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Looks like you're fishing in a "nursery"...LOL...still better than what I'm doin'


I could tell you how it used to be really good but not without sounding like crappie brad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

One more go at tomorrow! Going to get a pike on hotdogs! Bringing Goldens to but one tip up dedicated to the dogs! Hope they don't mind off brand dogs lol


----------



## crappie4me

loomis82 said:


> One more go at tomorrow! Going to get a pike on hotdogs! Bringing Goldens to but one tip up dedicated to the dogs! Hope they don't mind off brand dogs lol
> View attachment 484224


ask your daughter? shes been catching all the fish


----------



## loomis82

For sure! She's bummed it's the last trip. We could do more but as the shore ice goes I don't want to freak her out with that. I want to keep her enjoying it! Trying to get one 35 or bigger!


----------



## crappie4me

that would be so cool for her i know she would flip out...talk about bragging to her girlfriends..ha.


----------



## loomis82

We've had them on that big for sure this year. Maybe tomorrow will be the day. Either way can't beat it where we fish we could walk to if we really wanted to. Been fishing the same lake all season. Haven't cared to switch even with all the damn lakes around us.


----------



## nixmkt

Had an enjoyable last day on the ice playing with dink crappie again. Caught 110 and missed many times that. Bobberbucket happened to stop by to say hello just at the right time to watch me hook #100 on the camera. I think he got a kick out of being able to see what was actually happening down there and how they can hit or maybe miss. Maybe a new camera convert?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Good evening.

Streetsboro Walmart <clearance> isle has 14 left of these (traction aids) ice/snow thingy things. This is as of 8 pm tonight 3/4/22. Kinda cheap like but better than nothing at all...

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...plus HOTHANDS/BODY WARMER stuff is at $2 - $3:20 per pack. 

Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - Starting the day off at the freezing mark.  After today it’s looking mighty warm until next weekend by then I say it’ll be too little too late. 

Can’t complain about having good ice this year it’s been great! Sucks I didn’t get time to play on it more. Theres always next year.

I know some hardcore syndicate guys headed out to give them one last poke today. I sure wish I could be with them. 

Best of luck to to those headed out today! Have your SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS & ROPE. Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Time for one last hurrah. Opted out of the last tourney today to enjoy the last day on the ice. Tourneys have been one issue after another all season and I don’t want to end the season that way. Gonna enjoy the day with my buddy Kit Carson and go out with a bang!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Not to mention Brad and F2W will bring us home the win anyway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Let's end this season with a banner day, found some tanks yesterday hope to get into some today









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Had an enjoyable last day on the ice playing with dink crappie again. Caught 110 and missed many times that. Bobberbucket happened to stop by to say hello just at the right time to watch me hook #100 on the camera. I think he got a kick out of being able to see what was actually happening down there and how they can hit or maybe miss. Maybe a new camera convert?


I’m glad I found [mention]kayakcrazy [/mention] head lamp at the ramp when I was loading up. I knew it wasn’t yours because it wasn’t there when I went out & you were already out. 

When I saw that other shack beyond yours I had an idea who might be in it & wanted to make sure he wouldn’t be walking off in the dark without his headlamp. 

I’m glad I stopped by before I left that view on your camera was a sight to behold! Clouds of fish coming up snapping at that jig it was unreal. Doubtful I’ll convert though I’m a vexilar guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Not to mention Brad and F2W will bring us home the win anyway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully fatty & frostbite fingers get it done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Back at it, on the hunt for a big one. Nothing big yet.


----------



## threeten

loomis82 said:


> Back at it, on the hunt for a big one. Nothing big yet.
> View attachment 484269
> 
> 
> View attachment 484272
> 
> View attachment 484271


How’re the hot dogs working?
Love seeing your daughter out there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## loomis82

Completely forgot we brought dogs! Lol


----------



## cement569

great pics. that young lady looks like she is having the time of her life. those green carp are fun to catch, trust me i caught my share of them this ice season....and catfish


----------



## CRB

Was a beautiful day on sketter probably to nice as the fish weren’t cooperating 😎, still fun ice fishing in 70 degree weather for the final time , crappie and perch was it for us, thanks to Kit, IHD and Happy Snag for a good day of hunting🍻


----------



## CRB

Hey BB, I think it’s safe to say that J2K can come out of the basement now at least for the Ohio side of the ice🤣😎


----------



## bobberbucket

CRB said:


> Hey BB, I think it’s safe to say that J2K can come out of the basement now at least for the Ohio side of the ice


I’m sure he’s already out there in some pickle park backed in strait! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRB

bobberbucket said:


> I’m sure he’s already out there in some pickle park backed in strait!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


🤣🤣🤣🍻


----------



## Jesco

loomis82 said:


> Back at it, on the hunt for a big one. Nothing big yet.
> View attachment 484269
> 
> 
> View attachment 484272
> 
> View attachment 484271


that cute little girl is making me look stupid


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - it’s subtropical outside this morning yuck even a little rain.. I hate saying it’s over but it sure looks that way. Then again next weekend does look a little chilly !

Although I only personally made it out 5x . It was still a very enjoyable ice season largely thanks to the great reports & fish porn everyone has shared here! 

BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CONTRIBUTED!

I’m already looking forward to next season hopefully that sweet sweet December ice won’t take too long to show up.  In fact I think I’ll start the countdown now 278 days until 1st ice!

Best of luck to everyone hitting the soft water in the near future! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

, 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBayer

Great season. Just wanted to make the post count an even 2222!


----------



## bobberbucket

JBayer said:


> View attachment 484343
> Great season. Just wanted to make the post count an even 2222!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Well I think our season is over. Could've went today but we are coming down to Ohio and taking the daughter to Kalahari. Been a great year lots of fish and no swimming! Good luck to all this spring! We'll be doing some ice out pike action on the boat!


----------



## bobberbucket

And just like that nobody wanted to know how thick the ice was anymore. 🥲 

277 Days to go until ice thickness matters again! 

[mention]set-the-drag [/mention] might be a good time for “ ‘Tis the season 22 ”

That rain is impressive this morning! 

,











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Well BB that's 2 seasons in a row that I missed out on some hardwater fishin'...really did enjoy ALL of the posts and pic's...very glad that everyone that took a "DUNK" got out and added to their experiences...they can now pass it on to the less experienced...time to get the boat ready and hopefully get out soon...thanks for the upkeep of the post and not getting a "time out"...LOL LOL...Good Luck with your new position hopefully it will be very rewarding...


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Well BB that's 2 seasons in a row that I missed out on some hardwater fishin'...really did enjoy ALL of the posts and pic's...very glad that everyone that took a "DUNK" got out and added to their experiences...they can now pass it on to the less experienced...time to get the boat ready and hopefully get out soon...thanks for the upkeep of the post and not getting a "time out"...LOL LOL...Good Luck with your new position hopefully it will be very rewarding...


 I was too busy to get banned this winter! 

No new position for me at the moment . Maybe we can get together on some spring gill action. I might know a place where there might be a couple bigums left.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I was too busy to get banned this winter!
> 
> No new position for me at the moment . Maybe we can get together on some spring gill action. I might know a place where there might be a couple bigums left..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks...sounds GREAT...


----------



## ScumFrog

Sad to see it go😢. Eagerly awaiting next ice season with high hopes and more gear.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> And just like that nobody wanted to know how thick the ice was anymore. 🥲
> 
> 277 Days to go until ice thickness matters again!
> 
> [mention]set-the-drag [/mention] might be a good time for “ ‘Tis the season 22 ”
> 
> That rain is impressive this morning!
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't start her up yet homie. Tulips haven't popped yet


----------



## crappie4me

you ice fanatics helped me get through another winter...thanks to all...but i don't think winter is quite done with us yet


----------



## Lil' Rob

It's only the beginning of March...still plenty of time to for more snow.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

crappie4me said:


> you ice fanatics helped me get through another winter...thanks to all...but i don't think winter is quite done with us yet


Either give it to us or take it all. Worst time of year is the in between


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

bobberbucket said:


> ...[mention]set-the-drag [/mention] might be a good time for “ ‘Tis the season 22 ” ...





set-the-drag said:


> I can't start her up yet homie. Tulips haven't popped yet


May need to consider an adjustment/change. Lot of open water out there already.


----------



## nixmkt

crappie4me said:


> you ice fanatics helped me get through another winter...thanks to all...but i don't think winter is quite done with us yet





Lil' Rob said:


> It's only the beginning of March...still plenty of time to for more snow.


Plenty of crappie have been caught out in a boat during snowstorms.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning! - Winter is making a little come back!  . 

Its just a tease though with 9 days to go until the 1st day of spring. Although I have seen some protected ponds that remained ice covered maybe there’s a chance for Sunday morning! 

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning! - it’s subtropical outside this morning yuck even a little rain.. I hate saying it’s over but it sure looks that way. Then again next weekend does look a little chilly !
> 
> Although I only personally made it out 5x . It was still a very enjoyable ice season largely thanks to the great reports & fish porn everyone has shared here!
> 
> BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CONTRIBUTED!
> 
> I’m already looking forward to next season hopefully that sweet sweet December ice won’t take too long to show up.  In fact I think I’ll start the countdown now 278 days until 1st ice!
> 
> Best of luck to everyone hitting the soft water in the near future! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobber...I saw that exact thing happen on the Apache Pier at N. Myrtle Beach
about 10 years ago. Only the guy had a HUGE rod and reel. Played the shark out
and then cut his line. It was amazing.


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning! - Winter is making a little come back!  .
> 
> Its just a tease though with 9 days to go until the 1st day of spring. Although I have seen some protected ponds that remained ice covered maybe there’s a chance for Sunday morning!
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only you bobber! Tell um about that rubber😝😝😝


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Only you bobber! Tell um about that rubber


Rubber ice is the best!  Its like fishing on a trampoline.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Winter is indeed back! I’ve been shoving the white devil around Youngstown since 11pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Looks like you have more snow there than we got…as of now maybe 2” or less…


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Looks like you have more snow there than we got…as of now maybe 2” or less…


For sure! It’s snowing like hell here still.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Oh hey guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Oh hey guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK how far Northwest or Northeast are you?… or is it an early April Fools…LOL


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> OK how far Northwest or Northeast are you?… or is it an early April Fools…LOL


3 hour drive from streetsboro. I’m on 10-12” of straight clear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 3 hour drive from streetsboro. I’m on 10-12” of straight clear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stay safe and enjoy yourself…


----------



## nixmkt

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Oh hey guys





IceHoleDestroyer said:


> 3 hour drive from streetsboro. I’m on 10-12” of straight clear


Wow! Assume enjoyable being on the ice but 6 hours driving plus trek out & in for how much time actually fishing?


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

nixmkt said:


> Wow! Assume enjoyable being on the ice but 6 hours driving plus trek out & in for how much time actually fishing?


Idk, who cares. I’m on ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Wow! Assume enjoyable being on the ice but 6 hours driving plus trek out & in for how much time actually fishing?


It’s a lifestyle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bring that one home for me! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Bring that one home for me!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She’s swimmin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScumFrog

That fat mama was worth all the effort alone!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

ScumFrog said:


> That fat mama was worth all the effort alone!


14.25”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScumFrog

Nice!


----------



## bobberbucket

Winter is back again! I knew there was good reason why we leave the plows on till the middle of April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

Still no more ice though*. *


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Still no more ice though*. *


Boooo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRB

bobberbucket said:


> Boooo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Booooo


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

CRB said:


> Booooo


Are you booing his boo or joining the boo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRB

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Are you booing his boo or joining the boo?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Joining🤣


----------



## CRB

CRB said:


> Joining🤣


IHD you been on a boat anywhere yet?


----------



## CRB

Like someone said : Thowing ice cubes in the lake all summer long🤣


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

CRB said:


> IHD you been on a boat anywhere yet?


Only been out once since end of ice. I’m missin fishin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...I'm $76.09 and 2 days away from my otter cabin! I cannot wait to set it up at work with some cardboard on the floor and drawing out circles and sitting in my <fishing> chair pretending to jig LOL!

...pictures to come soon.  🎣 🤟

Stay twisted, 
Don.


----------



## bobberbucket

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...I'm $76.09 and 2 days away from my otter cabin! I cannot wait to set it up at work with some cardboard on the floor and drawing out circles and sitting in my chair pretending to jig LOL!
> 
> ...pictures to come soon.
> 
> Stay twisted,
> Don.


I’ll drink to that. Congrats on the new shack! You won’t regret that purchase ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Way to go twisted, when I see it set up on westbranch I will.make sure I stop and see you!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Well...I couldn't wait till monday to set it up and pretend fish at work lol. Got home and set up in front yard. I freaking love it! Just enough room for a buddy and sets up/breaks down in no time at all. Got all summer to get a good heat source and flasher/finder. Can't not wait till water hardens...well may a little lol. 

I love Erie shore/rock fishing.

Teaman.


----------



## kit carson

Bud you will love that shack, and by the way this is only the start of your wish list when it comes to ice fishing

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CRB

Oh you’ll need bigger sled by the time every thing is said and done😎🍺🍺🍻


----------



## CRB

Might want to check out the smithies people are making 👍


----------



## Jesco

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Well...I couldn't wait till monday to set it up and pretend fish at work lol. Got home and set up in front yard. I freaking love it! Just enough room for a buddy and sets up/breaks down in no time at all. Got all summer to get a good heat source and flasher/finder. Can't not wait till water hardens...well may a little lol.
> 
> I love Erie shore/rock fishing.
> 
> Teaman.
> View attachment 485963
> View attachment 485964
> View attachment 485965





CRB said:


> Might want to check out the smithies people are making 👍


Gee this reminds me of me. setting up in grass pretending your ice fishing, them dam rock bass were swirling around the end of drive way! CRB is right, you are gonna need bigger sled.


----------



## Eyes on te ice

Remember guys! No buying new Ice gear after October 31st! We don't want to anger the Ice Gods!


----------



## CRB

Eyes on te ice said:


> Remember guys! No buying new Ice gear after October 31st! We don't want to anger the Ice Gods!


But I just sold my 6HP boat motor and can get my new ION powered auger😎👍


----------



## bobberbucket

Finally took my plow off yesterday & my yard is all white this morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Sure wish the ice would of hung on as long as winter has!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Hey Twisted...that's a nice shack man. Just remember tho, these pop ups make wonderful cold weather camping tents with a cot inside. Mine is a 4 person and I can easily fit two cots, two milk crate night stands, buddy heater or wood burner and cooking area. I treated mine with a homemade silicone spray that completely waterproofs the entire shelter. Stays bone dry this way.


----------



## odell daniel

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...I'm $76.09 and 2 days away from my otter cabin! I cannot wait to set it up at work with some cardboard on the floor and drawing out circles and sitting in my <fishing> chair pretending to jig LOL!
> 
> ...pictures to come soon.  🎣 🤟
> 
> Stay twisted,
> Don.


same here. I just got my 650xd, setting it up for some winter camping, cannot wait, I sure hope we have a winter like last year.


----------



## bobberbucket

200 to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> 200 to go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the type of info I come back to OGF for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BudIce

I can not wait, this heat is brutal. Bring on the ice 🎣. Sun up way too early and sets way too late these days


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BudIce said:


> I can not wait, this heat is brutal. Bring on the ice . Sun up way too early and sets way too late these days


It would be nice to have that much daylight to fish in the winter tho. I’m with ya though. Way too hot. My allergies are going nuts. I don’t care who you are, -20 is better than this 90 nonsense! How many days BB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It would be nice to have that much daylight to fish in the winter tho. I’m with ya though. Way too hot. My allergies are going nuts. I don’t care who you are, -20 is better than this 90 nonsense! How many days BB?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that he may have been worked to death by his employer??????


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> I think that he may have been worked to death by his employer??????



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

189 days to go! 

I’m over worked & under fished! But I’m alive an sorta kicking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> 200 to go!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m loving it 💪💪💪💪💨💨💨💨


----------



## odell daniel

ok, I volunteered for the 180 day coma test, that should wake me up right about time for some ice....skip 8 9 10 11


----------



## kit carson

These are the days I miss sitting on the ice, this heat sucks!!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Was talking with buddy about ice fishing this morning. Can't wait!


----------



## bobberbucket

174 Days! We’re getting there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> 174 Days! We’re getting there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good to see you checking in and letting us know you're still alive.............


----------



## kit carson

Again I say THIS HEAT SUCKS BAD!!!!! How many more days Bobber???? Hate this hot weather!!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> Again I say THIS HEAT SUCKS BAD!!!!! How many more days Bobber???? Hate this hot weather!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Looks like 167 to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Looks like 167 to go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One fifty nine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

151 Days! 🧊🧊🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

148! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

140 days! 🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

My daughter was just saying to me dad I miss ice fishing! We’ve only had the boat out once open water fishing and when we were out she said I miss watching the flags on the tip up’s going up lol. Going to be looking a new shanty’s here soon!


----------



## loomis82

Ready for some this definitely!!


----------



## BudIce

Bring on the ICE, this heat sucks. I can’t wait to walk on water again 🧊 🎣


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Summer is almost depressing anymore!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

My daughter and I just got done practicing her pitching for softball and the whole time she’s saying I can’t wait for the cold and ice fishing! I said what about softball…..she says that’s what indoor is for lol. We’ll be on the ice for sure in December this year and we are looking for a 40in plus pike this year!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> My daughter and I just got done practicing her pitching for softball and the whole time she’s saying I can’t wait for the cold and ice fishing! I said what about softball…..she says that’s what indoor is for lol. We’ll be on the ice for sure in December this year and we are looking for a 40in plus pike this year!











41” from last week in Ontario!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

We got pike those size up here for sure. It’s just a matter of getting away from the little ones!


----------



## bobberbucket

137! 🧊🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

128 Days!!!🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

First of the month give those vexilars a charge also if you have them your auger batteries
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

125 Days! We’re starting to dwindle down around my weight. That means we’re getting close!! 🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

120 to go!!!!🧊🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> 120 to go!!!!🧊🧊🧊
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quit talking dirty to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Never thought of them quite that way...but I must say a pretty good analogy...


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Looking for advice on a new shanty for this year. Bought a used older Dave Genz clam flip over at the end of last season. It’s nice but too short. Any recommendations on one to get for this year? Definitely want the flip over again with thermal. Want to try to get something that has a higher ceiling. I’m 6’2 and the one we have now I am hunched way over all the time. Got the ok from the wife to spend the big money bc the daughter loves ice fishing so much. Thinking along the lines of this one


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> Looking for advice on a new shanty for this year. Bought a used older Dave Genz clam flip over at the end of last season. It’s nice but too short. Any recommendations on one to get for this year? Definitely want the flip over again with thermal. Want to try to get something that has a higher ceiling. I’m 6’2 and the one we have now I am hunched way over all the time. Got the ok from the wife to spend the big money bc the daughter loves ice fishing so much. Thinking along the lines of this one
> View attachment 493328


I’m 6’5. My otter 2 man cabin pro xt is wonderful. At 6’2 you should be able to stand if needed. It’s a great shack. Just a bit heavy. The tub is heavy duty stuff. You’ll love it if you do the otter. The resort will definitely have plenty of room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

X2 on the otter well worth the money, IHD that last picture looks familiar, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

I’m thinking otter. Now I’m going to have to get a snowmobile lol I can get one of those for less than the shanty lol


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do fishing lessons come with it?….LOL…But you do have to be cautious on over sizing…could become a lot of work dragging…just saying…they all have their (+/-)’s…some pretty big pop up hub styles out there


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> I’m thinking otter. Now I’m going to have to get a snowmobile lol I can get one of those for less than the shanty lol


No kidding. Paid a grand for my shack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

kit carson said:


> X2 on the otter well worth the money, IHD that last picture looks familiar, lol!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Yes sir! One of my favorites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

One hundred eleven days! 🧊

If you listen closely you can hear into the future. Do you hear it? It’s the sweet sound of the tarps going on the bass boats!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Everytime I sit in the living room I stare....and can hear the sound of that drag peeling line into an 8" hole. Lol. I'm now ready for the cold to overtake NE Ohio. Every true trophy I've caught has been in freezing waters. I pray that we have a long bone chilling winter with 12" of clear black ice by my Bday...Jan 21


----------



## loomis82

Auger question now.. being last year was my first year back in the game since my Erie ice days 10 years ago or so what is the best option for auger. Back then it was the standard jiffy gas powered. Now there’s propane electric… looking at a ion now


----------



## allwayzfishin

Imo, I'd use any 18v electric drill you currently have and a auger attachment for it. It's the cheapest and lighter option available


----------



## loomis82

Decided I’m selling my 14ft boat with a 15hp. to fund my daughters and mine ice fishing lol. We don’t have time to use the boat with her sports , we’ve had it out once all summer! Anyone knows someone looking for a good boat let me know! I’m a hour over the line in Michigan


----------



## allwayzfishin

What's your asking price on that tin?


----------



## loomis82

Probably around $2500. No leaks trailer is good motor is spotless i doubt over 75 hours on it and it has a new marine floor.


----------



## kit carson

ION you'll have no regrets

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Adam those couple of days of them pike was something I will never forget, it was a blast!!









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Ordering 6 of these aerator tip ups! Going all out this season!


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## Kenlow1

That's a great pic John! Are you in the shanty with a big crappie on your line?


----------



## kit carson

Just think a couple more months and the syndicate will have a saturday . morning date on some good clear ice, can't wait!!
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

it will be here before we know it bro. and whats with the saturday morning date? i fish monday through friday and leave saturday and sunday to the weekend fishermen....its only fair that i leave some fish for them.....lol


----------



## bobberbucket

103 Days to go! 🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

loomis82 said:


> Looking for advice on a new shanty for this year. Bought a used older Dave Genz clam flip over at the end of last season. It’s nice but too short. Any recommendations on one to get for this year? Definitely want the flip over again with thermal. Want to try to get something that has a higher ceiling. I’m 6’2 and the one we have now I am hunched way over all the time. Got the ok from the wife to spend the big money bc the daughter loves ice fishing so much. Thinking along the lines of this one
> View attachment 493328


I can't say enough good things about the otters that I have. Clam did just come out with a new series this year though XT - extra tall. Worth looking into. I had a 1man flip clam before I went to an otter and was happy with it. My only complaint was the tub was pretty flimsy compared to the otters.
If you're anywhere near Linwood, Franks great outdoors is worth a trip. They always have a large selection of shanties set up. (Around ice season)


----------



## loomis82

Franks is a hour and 25 mins from me. I would really like to get one from the fishing expo in Novi, that is 15mins away from me. Only bummer about the expo is that it is usually the 2nd or third week of January and ice season starts before that up here!


----------



## bobberbucket

100 Days!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

99 Days! Down to double digits🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Saggy Bay, man I dream of that place alot of nights, ready to go allready!


----------



## kit carson

Been wanting to go there for a couple years now, would be nice to get a group of guys to go and have someone that knows the area well!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Sag bay and river is just a little over a hour from me. Hoping to make a trip this year!


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Get your stuff ready Kit..there are a few guys on here including me that go up every week that would help you out, there are some good dudes up that way


----------



## kit carson

Appreciate that, definitely will make plans to follow you up

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## threeten

I’d be up for that too!


----------



## icebucketjohn

Less than 100 days till 1st ICE fellas. It won't be long.


----------



## randazzo87

I would deff like a plan a couple trips to sag. bay. I've never been there but always wanted to go. Is it dragable or do people have atvs/sleds?


----------



## bobberbucket

Hang in there gentlemen only 92 more days! 🧊🧊🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

These chilly morning are feeling great up here! F the heat!


----------



## bobberbucket

90 days!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Full_Choke

Deadeyedeek said:


> Get your stuff ready Kit..there are a few guys on here including me that go up every week that would help you out, there are some good dudes up that way


I'd like to tagalong with a group also!


----------



## Full_Choke

Bobber keep counting ! I'm ready.


----------



## bobberbucket

Full_Choke said:


> Bobber keep counting ! I'm ready.


89 to go!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

87 days! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Soon...very soon.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Be patience Grasshopper..El Nino is coming!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Deadeyedeek said:


> Be patience Grasshopper..El Nino is coming!!


El Niño has to stay home this year & keep Sancho away!  

Just after the thanksgiving leftovers are gone the freeze will be on.🧊

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

It was cool enough this morning I was ready to start loading the truck!! Have to be prepared.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

This morning and that cool air was <river walking> type air...you will know when that <chill> is there bc when you step outside and you try to tuck your head down like a turtle 🥶🐢 lol. 

Just takes a couple of mornings to get use to the coldness we all crave for. 

Don.


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## bobberbucket

85 days! 

Won’t be long it’ll be time to bust out the bridge of dreams. [mention]kit carson [/mention] 🧊











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Long-Range Weather Forecast for Ohio Valley


See 60-day weather forecasts from The Old Farmer's Almanac! Our extended forecasts can be used to make more informed decisions about future plans that depend on the weather, from vacations and weddings to gardening, hiking, and other outdoor activities.




www.almanac.com





I’ll just leave this here.🧊

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Long-Range Weather Forecast for Ohio Valley
> 
> 
> See 60-day weather forecasts from The Old Farmer's Almanac! Our extended forecasts can be used to make more informed decisions about future plans that depend on the weather, from vacations and weddings to gardening, hiking, and other outdoor activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.almanac.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll just leave this here.🧊
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You tell em' Dave!


----------



## kit carson

That sure was a great bridge!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Dusted off the pop ups today and did some seam sealing and then fired up the wood stove to help the drying process lol. Not gonna lie, I sat in there for about an hr thinking about a rattle reel waking me up with a big ole pike on the other end, and ways to maguyver packable gear for a multi day trip. Man, I can't wait.


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> That sure was a great bridge!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


It was a better bridge on the way out than it was a raft on the way in!  

One cold ride back west. Great times!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Also a epic day of fishing, plus using auger to keep us from getting blown off the lake

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Also a epic day of fishing, plus using auger to keep us from getting blown off the lake
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


It was a lil breezy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Extended forecast cooling down!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Is coming! 🧊🧊🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Bobber what are you predicting your walking on ice date is?? Just want to make sure all my gear is ready!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber what are you predicting your walking on ice date is?? Just want to make sure all my gear is ready!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


December 9th or sooner! This year might turn out to be a little pre thanksgiving ice fishing in certain locations.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba

I set up my new to me two man clam. Covered the ceiling with bubble foil and set a few bins in the corners. I'm watching YouTube ice stuff. I'm chomping at the bit.


----------



## Panfish Renegade

Can't wait for ice. Sag Bay is a fun trip but really need transport. Have fished the river caught some nice perch but definitely need to be careful as ice thickness varies greatly.


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 495350
> 
> View attachment 495349
> 
> View attachment 495348
> 
> View attachment 495347
> 
> View attachment 495345


Oh hell if we’re gonna start that this morning… I’m in! 🧊





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Oh hell if we’re gonna start that this morning… I’m in! 🧊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What NO gillies??…LOL


----------



## Deadeyedeek

This thread has been a hoot following. Im in Covid prison again, so have time to reflect, with that said, I live to bowhunt, waterfowlin, and ice fishing. At 74 it gets a little harder each year, but refuse to give up! Wife wants to got to Fla. or Az for winter, hell no! Told her I hope I can die doing this.Scarry as hell to wonder what I will do when I cant do her any more. Oh well , get up every day an keep on truckin..keep the posts commin, gets the juices flowing


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> What NO gillies??…LOL




























How’s about some ears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> How’s about some ears
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No those are some big “shellcrackers “…WOW…🤩


----------



## kit carson

Bobber no more pics of ditch pickles, let's stay on the good side of the ice gods!!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Bobber no more pics of ditch pickles, let's stay on the good side of the ice gods!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Sorry dad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Could’ve been worse could’ve been that dreaded whiskered walleye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

79 days! 🧊🧊🧊


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Here’s double pike, not a ditch pickle but a 21in smallie and a pic of her passing time drawing lol


----------



## loomis82

The pic of her drawing made me end up putting bells on all the tip ups so we could hear them go off lol. They are actually cat toys I believe from the dollar tree


----------



## kit carson

Where did you get the pink bucket? I have to get one for my boy bobber, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Those are Wally World specials!


----------



## kit carson

Let.the cool.down begin, you can feel the chill in the air!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Where did you get the pink bucket? I have to get one for my boy bobber, lol!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Yes!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

77 to go! There’s a little nip in the air this morning. Hello hoodie weather!  

🧊🧊🧊🧊


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Patiece Grasshopper


----------



## bobberbucket

76 Days! It’s gonna be 🧊



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let me know when it's TWICE as THICK...LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Let me know when it's TWICE as THICK...LOL


Gotcha covered! You sure you don’t wanna try out some of this? 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I can’t wait for these days to come! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Gotcha covered! You sure you don’t wanna try out some of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's an easy one to answer...unequivicaly NO!!! LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

Sooner than some people think! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Dave are we going to do a mission together this year or what? I still don't have a auger lol i need someone to drill some holes for me


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Dave are we going to do a mission together this year or what? I still don't have a auger lol i need someone to drill some holes for me


You know it! When the time comes I don’t wanna hear none of that jazz about work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

Finally found a wooly bear while not traveling at 50 mph. Photo seems to show more color than in person. Does this seem to bode well for an extended ice fishing season?


----------



## kit carson

I have a hard time waiting on first ice, lol
















Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Headed to get my otter xt pro resort Wednesday can’t wait! Found a used one with runners already on, cover, light kit and rod holders for $900. It was used twice last year. Also ordering my ion 8in auger too! Bring on the ice!! The only good thing besides my family (wife and two kids) here in Michigan is we don’t have to worry about if we are going to get ice! Guy is picking up my boat Tuesday and that money is buying all my ice fishing equipment. A win win situation!


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Headed to get my otter xt pro resort Wednesday can’t wait! Found a used one with runners already on, cover, light kit and rod holders for $900. It was used twice last year. Also ordering my ion 8in auger too! Bring on the ice!! The only good thing besides my family (wife and two kids) here in Michigan is we don’t have to worry about if we are going to get ice! Guy is picking up my boat Tuesday and that money is buying all my ice fishing equipment. A win win situation!


I love it when a man sells his boat for ice fishing equipment. Best post all year! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

74 days 🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hopefully sooner

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Anyone fishing any tournaments this year on the hard water? We are doing two for sure up here. The one last year had 7 pike tagged at $10,000 a piece one was caught. Then they had top 3 biggest pike and panfish. There is a kids division and adult


----------



## bobberbucket

73 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> You know it! When the time comes I don’t wanna hear none of that jazz about work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have vacation days saved and re up in January


----------



## nixmkt

bobberbucket said:


> You know it! When the time comes I don’t wanna hear none of that jazz about work! ...


Hmmm??? Seem to recall someone else rendering that jazz about work.


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Hmmm??? Seem to recall someone else rendering that jazz about work.


I’ll probably have some more of that jazz this winter too 🫤. But I’m gonna make time to make time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Where the hell is IHD? Anyone here from him lately?


----------



## nixmkt

Bprice1031 said:


> Where the hell is IHD? Anyone here from him lately?



Not since July/August. Someone else may be occupying his time.


----------



## set-the-drag

Nice catch!!! And i don't mean the one your holding lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Where the hell is IHD? Anyone here from him lately?


He’s around & I’m sure he will be around when that water solidifies. 🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Cold weather/ice fishing bibs. 

My old HUK bibs are done and gone. Lasted 4 years and I loved them @ under 4 pounds and got to the point I would only wear sweatpants underneath as they were super warm.

I want the KRYPTEK version of HIK but cannot find any where. So I am looking at these STRIKER ice bibs. Says they float and are on sale. Any feedback with STRIKER bibs/product would appreciate. 

Note I do like (it floats) thingy...

Don.


----------



## kit carson

Can't go wrong with the strikers, and yes the floating part is definitely a bonus!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

IBJ will probably be on here after he gets his garden shut down!! Just sayin' !


----------



## JiggingJacks

Got a pair of Striker bibs last year and they are great, little stiff in the beginning but broke in nicely and very warm. Thankfully I haven't tested the floaty part, but it is nice to have. Hope that helps!


----------



## Trouthunter

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Cold weather/ice fishing bibs.
> 
> My old HUK bibs are done and gone. Lasted 4 years and I loved them @ under 4 pounds and got to the point I would only wear sweatpants underneath as they were super warm.
> 
> I want the KRYPTEK version of HIK but cannot find any where. So I am looking at these STRIKER ice bibs. Says they float and are on sale. Any feedback with STRIKER bibs/product would appreciate.h
> 
> Note I do like (it floats) thingy...
> 
> Don.
> View attachment 495782
> View attachment 495783


I just bought the Striker jacket and bib last season and had no problems with them. Quite pleased with how well they have worked out and I gave them a little more of a workout this last year compared to all other years of ice fishing.


----------



## Trouthunter

Ok, I posted over the weekend about a wooly bear forecast. Question is, could the forecast be different from the snow belt area and the non snow belt area? Or could this one not be a wooly bear caterpillar?


----------



## nixmkt

Trouthunter said:


> Finally found a wooly bear while not traveling at 50 mph. Photo seems to show more color than in person. Does this seem to bode well for an extended ice fishing season?





Trouthunter said:


> Ok, I posted over the weekend about a wooly bear forecast. Question is, could the forecast be different from the snow belt area and the non snow belt area? Or could this one not be a wooly bear caterpillar?



Wouldn't depend on it. According to an article from the National Weather Service here: Woolly Bear Caterpillar - Winter Predictor Or Not? , the coloring is not an indication of the coming winter but is based on how long the caterpillar has been feeding, its age, and species.


----------



## Bprice1031

nixmkt said:


> Not since July/August. Someone else may be occupying his time.


I guess I can understand.


----------



## bobberbucket

70 Days!!🧊🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

The way it feels this morning sure gets the blood flowing thinking about walking on some hard water!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Getting closer.


----------



## set-the-drag

kit carson said:


> The way it feels this morning sure gets the blood flowing thinking about walking on some hard water!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


It a bit nippley out!


----------



## Mattiba

I made this carrier up for my hummingbird.


----------



## bobberbucket

66 to go! 🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Got my suit today! 👊🎣👍❄
I adjusted the in seams and wore around the house for a bit...toasty in there lol. Can't wait for dat ice!

Don.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Had frost on my roof this morning. Figured id wake from my slumber. That ice will be singing soon!!!!!


----------



## flyphisherman

The sounds of sweet sweet ice!






I feel better after listening to it. Just makes everything right again


----------



## wivywoo

flyphisherman said:


> The sounds of sweet sweet ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel better after listening to it. Just makes everything right again


That right there is awesome. That is such a relaxing sound. I think I might put that on every night to fall asleep to until ice is here.


----------



## Mattiba

I’m working on a trip to Michigan this winter. Can anyone recommend a lake? I’m thinking Ann Arbor area maybe.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

New 2023 ice guide is on the news stands now. Comes with REEDS magazine as well.

Don.


----------



## wivywoo

Mattiba said:


> I’m working on a trip to Michigan this winter. Can anyone recommend a lake? I’m thinking Ann Arbor area maybe.


I go every year but a lot farther north and west. We fish Cadillac and Mitchell if nothing else is solid. Otherwise I like Bear lake, portage lake, and Manistee lake. My buddy owns a camp in that area with several cabins and a campground.


----------



## wivywoo

I also have a trip booked for Wisconsin Dec 10th. Hopefully it will be solid up there by then.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Mattiba said:


> I’m working on a trip to Michigan this winter. Can anyone recommend a lake? I’m thinking Ann Arbor area maybe.


Im planning a trip to the UP this winter. Been talking to a local guy up in Manistique. Endless amounts of good lakes up that way.


----------



## Mattiba

wivywoo said:


> I also have a trip booked for Wisconsin Dec 10th. Hopefully it will be solid up there by then.


I spent a weekend in Land O lakes, WI in March. Caught tons of bluegill. Heading back probably in March next year. Absolutely loved it!


----------



## Mattiba

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Im planning a trip to the UP this winter. Been talking to a local guy up in Manistique. Endless amounts of good lakes up that way.


You’ll have a blast up there! I’m not looking to go that far up this year. I was thinking of Houghton lake but I just want a short drive.[/QUOTE]


----------



## loomis82

I’ll give this a hell yeah!


----------



## Deadeyedeek

as I get stuff around for this year, Still gotta find a good drill for auger, what u guys use 20volt?


----------



## set-the-drag

My brother found a hidden pond in his woods it's probably 3 acres and it's loaded with pan fish. Got a new untouched gill lake to smack this winter I'm pumped! It's off a branch feeder for the hoga so I'm assuming it's loaded with all kinds of fish. Hopefully there's some pepper lips but big gills will satisfy my belly fo sho


----------



## wivywoo

Deadeyedeek said:


> as I get stuff around for this year, Still gotta find a good drill for auger, what u guys use 20volt?


I use a rigid 18 volt brushless and it works really good. If you happen to have any of those direct tool outlets in your neighborhood, they have great half off deals a few times a year where every tool in the store is half off. Great time to buy things. I am pretty sure that there are other threads on this site regarding that subject too. If you do a search you'll get lots of ideas.


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> My brother found a hidden pond in his woods it's probably 3 acres and it's loaded with pan fish. Got a new untouched gill lake to smack this winter I'm pumped! It's off a branch feeder for the hoga so I'm assuming it's loaded with all kinds of fish. Hopefully there's some pepper lips but big gills will satisfy my belly fo sho


So I guess that’s where we’re fishing on our epic adventure? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Set up the otter after work just abit ago. Pulled out 90% of my stuff. I took a few steps back and was thinking ... GOOD GOD REALLY! LOL!

love it. Just about everything in picture I have bought and accumulated since this past February.

Da shanty
Sled
Striker bibs
A couple rods
Cook stove <got to have it>
Boots
Rod case
Odds and other accessories.

I'm still in need of some things but most importantly is the ICE. I'm not worried about a heat source. My good neighbor actually let me use his HUMMINGBIRD LCR400 PORTABLE finder from the 80"s hahaha...just got to buy some 6 volt batteries to bring life to it. Anyway that my update with stuff n thangs.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...this was homebase this past ice season...a borrowed hunting blind. I cooked alot of food in there bc it gave off heat lol. 

Too much fun!


----------



## kit carson

Don it's a disease we all as ice fisherman have, you will accumulate alot more stuff. It's still the greatest time of the year to fish, BRING ON THE ICE! Hope to see that shack setup on the branch this winter!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba

kit carson said:


> Don it's a disease we all as ice fisherman have, you will accumulate alot more stuff. It's still the greatest time of the year to fish, BRING ON THE ICE! Hope to see that shack setup on the branch this winter!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Sure is! I bought my kenai pro two years ago and now I actually have a two man, a kenai insulated and another that I put together using my standard kenai tent. I have a float suit, 8 rods, 3 heaters, underwater camera, endless tackle and the list goes on. I’m hooked on ice fishing. All I need is a couple more friends that aren’t too chicken to walk on hard water.


----------



## kit carson

Been looking into a snowdogg machine to pull all my gear out, this old age is sure making the drag out harder and harder. I look at ways to lighten the load just can't seem to be able to accomplish that. Weight and all your gear is a issue. Smitty sled helps tremendously but once the snow piles up or your get the slush it's a bear.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## wivywoo

kit carson said:


> Been looking into a snowdogg machine to pull all my gear out, this old age is sure making the drag out harder and harder. I look at ways to lighten the load just can't seem to be able to accomplish that. Weight and all your gear is a issue. Smitty sled helps tremendously but once the snow piles up or your get the slush it's a bear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Hey kit, I have one of those and I love it. I took it up to Erie the one day last year when you hooked me up on where to go. Pulled out myself and my buddy and two sleds without any trouble. I've also taken it up to Maine for a week and it worked well up there. Four wheelers were getting stuck and this thing went right across the snow without any problem. Also had it out on Milton. I would recommend it for sure. I've also loaded up three deer in the sled and pulled them out of the woods with me sitting on the deer. The only time I really had any trouble was up in Michigan one time when the ice was really smooth and it did slip some on the ice when I was trying to pull me and my buddy out at the same time. I basically had to run the stuff out to where we were going to fish and then come back and get him and that worked fine.


----------



## Mattiba

We used a snow dog in Wisconsin. The nice thing about it was we were able to load 3 flip overs and the snow dog in an 8’bed. Plus they are exempt from permits so they’re cheaper to operate than a snowmobile or ATV.


----------



## kit carson

That's awesome to hear, just wondering if it will be a problem using it on inland lakes. My buddy said he talked to a ODNR officer and he said he didn't see any reason we couldn't use it. Sure would be nice to get a solid answer before pulling the trigger on a purchase!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba

kit carson said:


> That's awesome to hear, just wondering if it will be a problem using it on inland lakes. My buddy said he talked to a ODNR officer and he said he didn't see any reason we couldn't use it. Sure would be nice to get a solid answer before pulling the trigger on a purchase!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Just keep searching for the answer, don’t get in trouble. I don’t really see a reason unless it’s an electric only lake. They’re basically classified as a lawnmower or rototiller.


----------



## wivywoo

kit carson said:


> That's awesome to hear, just wondering if it will be a problem using it on inland lakes. My buddy said he talked to a ODNR officer and he said he didn't see any reason we couldn't use it. Sure would be nice to get a solid answer before pulling the trigger on a purchase!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I know you can't take it on mosquito. In Michigan and Maine you still have to get ORV permit. I believe the odnr treats it like a snowmobile with regards of what lake you can go on.


----------



## wivywoo

This topic was kicked around on this forum before. Search for
*Would this be legal on Skeeter?*


----------



## Bprice1031

kit carson said:


> Been looking into a snowdogg machine to pull all my gear out, this old age is sure making the drag out harder and harder. I look at ways to lighten the load just can't seem to be able to accomplish that. Weight and all your gear is a issue. Smitty sled helps tremendously but once the snow piles up or your get the slush it's a bear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


If you take Dave with you all the time, he'll drag all the gear you need!


----------



## kit carson

Him and IHD help the oldman out alot

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Deadeyedeek said:


> as I get stuff around for this year, Still gotta find a good drill for auger, what u guys use 20volt?


I use a Milwaukee 18v with a 6" bit. Although I was looking at the 20v cordless mud mixer at HF this week. I might give this a whirl this year to use with 8" bit. The Milwaukee just doesn't have the torque to get through any real thickness with the 8". I honestly believe we are gonna have 15-20" of ice this year. It's gonna be a long cold winter fellas


----------



## kit carson

I'm going to hold you to that prediction Adam!!! Sure hope your correct, can't wait to get you out on the big pond with 4 wheelers!!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Kit, hopefully we get good ice out there to do so. Damn winds always screwing that ice up. Hey, worse case scenario...we could go hunt marinas for that Erie gold. I saw some impressive catches last year


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

allwayzfishin said:


> I use a Milwaukee 18v with a 6" bit. Although I was looking at the 20v cordless mud mixer at HF this week. I might give this a whirl this year to use with 8" bit. The Milwaukee just doesn't have the torque to get through any real thickness with the 8". I honestly believe we are gonna have 15-20" of ice this year. It's gonna be a long cold winter fellas


Are you using the Milwaukee fuel 18v 1/2” hammer drill? I don’t really see any difference between the 6 and 8” auger with mine.


----------



## dlancy

allwayzfishin said:


> I use a Milwaukee 18v with a 6" bit. Although I was looking at the 20v cordless mud mixer at HF this week. I might give this a whirl this year to use with 8" bit. The Milwaukee just doesn't have the torque to get through any real thickness with the 8". I honestly believe we are gonna have 15-20" of ice this year. It's gonna be a long cold winter fellas


Adam, I saw this looking at new ice gear for the season. Last year on some longer days I struggled keeping a charge from drilling through some thick ice. Even had to drill some holes old school which was awful, not sure how I did it for so many years haha. Anyways, I don’t use a clam plate, but I’m wondering how this attachment would help save battery, increase torque and the wear on the drill. $90 is pretty steep and around the cost of a 4ah battery, but I’m thinking about giving it a shot. 









Power Drive Gear Box


<p><span style="font-weight: 400;">Take your auger drilling power to the next level. The Power Drive accessory was engineered to enhance the power and torque of augers that use cordless drills. It also reduces the torque on your drill and helps extend drill life. The Power Drive comes in handy...




shop.clamoutdoors.com















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

kit carson said:


> I'm going to hold you to that prediction Adam!!! Sure hope your correct, can't wait to get you out on the big pond with 4 wheelers!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Hey I wanna come to!!🥺


----------



## allwayzfishin

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Are you using the Milwaukee fuel 18v 1/2” hammer drill? I don’t really see any difference between the 6 and 8” auger with mine.


Yeah, it's the Milwaukee brushless 18v hammer drill. I do use mine quick a bit all year tho too, so maybe it's wearing out.

That auger attachment might be the way to go ... gotta check on YouTube first tho lol


----------



## bobberbucket

53 days! 🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s hotter than heck here where I currently am in Fort Myers . But I heard a rumor there were some snowflakes falling up in northeast
Ohio . can any of my ice hounds validate that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

yep, been spitting ice pellets off and on this afternoon here in summit co.


----------



## Mattiba

bobberbucket said:


> It’s hotter than heck here where I currently am in Fort Myers . But I heard a rumor there were some snowflakes falling up in northeast
> Ohio . can any of my ice hounds validate that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw some snow in East Canton around noon.


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> It’s hotter than heck here where I currently am in Fort Myers . But I heard a rumor there were some snowflakes falling up in northeast
> Ohio . can any of my ice hounds validate that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the hell are you doing down there??? Fishing or cleaning up?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> What the hell are you doing down there??? Fishing or cleaning up?


Hurricane work. Been pulling 90+ hour weeks in 90 degree weather. While fantasizing about Ice Fishing! 🧊. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wivywoo

bobberbucket said:


> Hurricane work. Been pulling 90+ hour weeks in 90 degree weather. While fantasizing about Ice Fishing! 🧊.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for helping out down there. You'll be able to take the winter off and fish every day.


----------



## Muddy

We had the first snow flurries of the year yesterday in central Ohio. I had to fire up the wood burner today, I usually don’t have to fire it up until November.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I’m holding off muddy but can almost see the dollar signs flowing outta the gas furnace vent


----------



## bobberbucket

wivywoo said:


> Thanks for helping out down there. You'll be able to take the winter off and fish every day.


I am really happy to be helping these people. I have been to several hurricanes & some other natural disasters. We don’t always get treated well.

I’ll say this the people of southwest Florida are amazing! 

I’ll probably have to work this winter again. & I may not be home till we are pushing snow. But when I hit town I’m gonna make time for Ice Fishing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Hurricane work. Been pulling 90+ hour weeks in 90 degree weather. While fantasizing about Ice Fishing! 🧊.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kinda figured that's what you were doing. Stay safe and stay hydrated. 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Working up here next to Punderson this week. Looks like they got hit pretty good with snow up this way... too bad it wont stick. Nasty 70 degree temps next week. If this cold trend sticks we'll be on the ice in no time though!!!!!


----------



## ditchdigger

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Are you using the Milwaukee fuel 18v 1/2” hammer drill? I don’t really see any difference between the 6 and 8” auger with mine.


I’m looking to buy the Milwaukee fuel 18v hammer drill. I assume your not using the hammer when drilling through the ice. I will be using 8” auger. How well does it work?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

ditchdigger said:


> I’m looking to buy the Milwaukee fuel 18v hammer drill. I assume your not using the hammer when drilling through the ice. I will be using 8” auger. How well does it work?


Put it in 1 on drill. I’ve had mine for 5-6 years and it goes like butter. Use the drill atleast once every week so it’s not just for ice season. Would recommend getting a 5ah battery or bigger. The 3’s that come with it will drill over 25 holes in 4-6” ice but the cold drains all batteries. I use a 9ah and run Friday through Sunday without charging no matter how thick the ice is with a 6” lazer auger. I also keep the battery inside the hut or in my pocket when not in use. Also, use the handle because it has plenty of torque!!


----------



## Muddy

bobberbucket said:


> I am really happy to be helping these people. I have been to several hurricanes & some other natural disasters. We don’t always get treated well.
> 
> I’ll say this the people of southwest Florida are amazing!
> 
> I’ll probably have to work this winter again. & I may not be home till we are pushing snow. But when I hit town I’m gonna make time for Ice Fishing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good deal. I’m glad that they are treating you well. You are helping thousands of people get their lives back on track. Thanks for your sacrifice to be there.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Morrow mike..I am a Dewalt guy, but wanted something that would drill 8inch auger maybe 10-15 inch of ice, allways used a power auger, wanted to try cordless. Just didnt want to get stuck on sag bay without a drill source, allways have a back up everything, but aint dragging a gas auger :just in case:


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> Good deal. I’m glad that they are treating you well. You are helping thousands of people get their lives back on track. Thanks for your sacrifice to be there.


Thank you! 

Lots of these people are really in a bad way and I’m really taken back. When the same people who have lost everything or nearly everything. Go out of their way to cook us meals & bring us cold water ask us if we’re ok while they are sifting through their entire lives in the rubble. 

The only thing I miss is my tree stand. But I’ll get there someday it’s a privilege to help these people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Good work bobber! Up here it snowed pretty much all day. Nothing stuck but every snowflake hitting the lakes is like a ice cube in a drink cooling it off!! The lakes around here are more than 10 degrees cooler than at this point last year! I know there’s a warm up but it will cool down again! Ice fishing will be the only fishing we get! New softball team we are looking at for our daughter has tournaments in Oklahoma, St.Louis, Louisville,Indy to name a few places and she just turned 9 a couple weeks ago lol


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Lots of these people are really in a bad way and I’m really taken back. When the same people who have lost everything or nearly everything. Go out of their way to cook us meals & bring us cold water ask us if we’re ok while they are sifting through their entire lives in the rubble.
> 
> The only thing I miss is my tree stand. But I’ll get there someday it’s a privilege to help these people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hang in there Dave…all good deeds get rewarded when you least expect it…the BIG MAN up above knows that you’re a GREAT guy…sent you a Pm


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Hang in there Dave…all good deeds get rewarded when you least expect it…the BIG MAN up above knows that you’re a GREAT guy…sent you a Pm


I appreciate you my friend!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

48 days!!🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Cold exposure therapy. 

Could she talk you into it?


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> Cold exposure therapy.
> 
> Could she talk you into it?


Yes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

flyphisherman said:


> Cold exposure therapy.
> 
> Could she talk you into it?





bobberbucket said:


> Yes!


And from someone already with first-hand experience going into that ice water!


----------



## Lil' Rob

She could probably talk a lot of us into a lot of stuff


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> And from someone already with first-hand experience going into that ice water!


It was 86 today with high humidity. I’d have gladly taken an ice bath. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Well after a couple of people not serious in buying my boat I finally had a guy buy. That means shanty time! Picked up a used otter xt pro lodge. Guy only used twice. Only paid $800. Came with a bunch of extra hyfax runners, cover, cargo nets for storage, rod holders, light bar. Daughter is pumped! She said we can sleep in this!! 
Next is ion auger!


----------



## joekacz

Great 👍 pick up for you and your daughter and you will be happy with the Ion auger…I have a 8” and no complaints…enjoy


----------



## bobberbucket

42 days or less!!! 🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Knock knock knock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Knock knock knock
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What the HE?!**&L...did you get an early release???


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

joekacz said:


> What the HE?!**&L...did you get an early release???


Early release? I’m always around!








27.5” first fish of the fall from Tuesday night. Back at it each of the next 3 nights, maybe even 4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Nice fish IHD

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Question for ion auger owners. Got a pretty good deal on 6in one but really wanted a 8in. Is it easy to cut connecting holes with these? If so I’ll get the 6 and just cut to holes


----------



## joekacz

I believe that there are regulations regarding hole size…maybe not in your state…I would think that someone could put their leg through one that’s too large…just a thought…


----------



## loomis82

Well I decided to go another route than the ion. Just ordered these


----------



## bobberbucket

That cold air better get to blowing. Cuz I am bound for the buckeye state!  🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

It will now your coming back to town

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Don’t know if Costco in Ohio has these might be worth checking out. Comes with the hose to hook up to 20lb tank instead of just using those small ones. Think we payed $75. Going from no shanty most of last year to a small one now our huge one heater and power auger the daughter isn’t going you want to come off the ice lol


----------



## kit carson

That's a great deal for $75

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

loomis82 said:


> Don’t know if Costco in Ohio has these might be worth checking out. Comes with the hose to hook up to 20lb tank instead of just using those small ones. Think we payed $75. Going from no shanty most of last year to a small one now our huge one heater and power auger the daughter isn’t going you want to come off the ice lol
> View attachment 497692


I’ve got the same one. In my Clam nanook xl insulated shanty it takes about 12 minutes and I’m stripping down to the t-shirt and opening some vents.


----------



## loomis82

Well I think I’m done shopping for a little while. Makes it easier to spend money on ice fishing stuff when the daughter loves it as much as I do, the wife doesn’t mind then lol. Got a new shanty, hammer drill/auger, heater, tip ups, rods…..maybe a junker snowmobile next to haul the gear??? Not sure how much fun it will be hauling that big a$$ shanty around lol


----------



## icebucketjohn

Mark's Bait & Tackle in Ravenna should be getting his new Otter Shanty shipments Nov 11th.


----------



## kit carson

Not sure it's been mentioned but Mark's has his ice gear out

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

It’s November but 70’s for next few days with almost 80 on Sat! Likely due to BB coming back to Ohio.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BB, how many days? I want to put things in a hole!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB, how many days? I want to put things in a hole!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh about 36 days until then. Give or take a day or two! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Oh about 36 days until then. Give or take a day or two!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You make it to your tree stand yet?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> You make it to your tree stand yet?


Not yet. I gotta spoil the family a little first. After all they make sacrifices to support me in everything that I do. 

But I’ll be in that tree soon enough! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

It’s probably my fault for all the warm weather. I bought too much new stuff! Was going good before all the purchase’s!


----------



## bobberbucket

I tried to leave that warm air behind but it chased me all the way home. I think it’s because when I was down there in all that warm I kept telling my teammates. “I don’t hate it here”. 

I’ll take the blame for that warm for allowing myself to sorta like it.. 

This year is going to be especially good. I don’t think we will need heavy superstition this season. Buy all the fancy new ice gadgets you want all the way to Christmas! Nothing will stop the freeze! 🧊

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Ice is good but the heavy snow will SUCK if it comes along with it…🤬🥶


----------



## kit carson

Just say NO to snow, lol!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Not yet. I gotta spoil the family a little first. After all they make sacrifices to support me in everything that I do.
> 
> But I’ll be in that tree soon enough!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're right about the family! That's why we all do the crap we do.


----------



## kit carson

Weather looks.line it's going to start turning In our favorite starting Saturday, some nice lows at night.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## HookBender

Anybody used the Vevor Ice Auger? Found one listed at the wrong price and ended up paying $40 shipped new in box.








VEVOR Ice Drill Auger, 6" Diameter Nylon Ice Auger, 39" Length Ice Auger Bit,Auger Drill with 11.8" Extension Rod,Auger Bit w/Drill Adapter,Top Plate & Blade Guard for Ice Fishing Ice Burrowing Red | VEVOR US


Discover VEVOR Ice Drill Auger, 6" Diameter Nylon Ice Auger, 39" Length Ice Auger Bit,Auger Drill with 11.8" Extension Rod,Auger Bit w/Drill Adapter,Top Plate & Blade Guard for Ice Fishing Ice Burrowing Red, 39" Drilling Depth and Durable Nylon Material at lowest price, 2days delivery, 30days...




www.vevor.com


----------



## kit carson

Any of ypu guys getting excited seeing the extended forecast?? Lakes will be cooling quickly starting Saturday. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hook bender never seem that particular auger but seems like a nice setup. Damn near anything is better than drilling by hand!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## wivywoo

kit carson said:


> Any of ypu guys getting excited seeing the extended forecast?? Lakes will be cooling quickly starting Saturday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Hey kit, yes I just saw that. Making ice at night. I'm keeping my eye on the Wisconsin weather also as I have a trip planned for December 10th for one week up there.


----------



## HookBender

kit carson said:


> Hook bender never seem that particular auger but seems like a nice setup. Damn near anything is better than drilling by hand!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


You aren’t lying! Th3 old 8” has been putting a hurtin on me for far too long haha


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Hookbender, I have one and love it..at 40bucks you stole that..light and cuts nice


----------



## kit carson

The cold is coming my ice fishing lunatics, can't wait!!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## HookBender

Deadeyedeek said:


> Hookbender, I have one and love it..at 40bucks you stole that..light and cuts nice


That’s great to hear! Sending pm to ask the beaten horse of a question about drills haha


----------



## loomis82

I like our upcoming lows at night (low 20’s) but the dang daytime highs are high 30s low 40s😒


----------



## Rooster

Stocking-up for the season. Told the clerk that I preferred my bourbon on the ice, and he gave me a dirty look.....don't think he fully understood the context.









Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Rooster said:


> Stocking-up for the season. Told the clerk that I preferred my bourbon on the ice, and he gave me a dirty look.....don't think he fully understood the context.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


Jigging raps & fancy bourbon sign me up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

So it’s a little chilly for a change


----------



## crappiedude

We got a covering of snow down here on the southern border this morning so I thought it's got to be time to check in on the ice guys. It shouldn't be too much longer for you guys.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

4 months of solid ice fishing incoming 😁🤞🤞🤞


----------



## HookBender

Time to get the new smitty done, and new line on the reels!


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Just reading Farmers Almanac predictions for this winter, man gonna be cold, cold, cold..I dont believe everything I read, but looks good for us if they are right


----------



## set-the-drag

Oh man Dave! How may times did you have to change your boxers this morning after waking up to the cold snow🤣


----------



## set-the-drag

Lows in the 20s end of the week we'll be like Jesus soon!


----------



## loomis82

I’m liking next week!


----------



## loomis82

Don’t look now we have ice! Little retention pond


----------



## joekacz

Watched a video out of the Twin Cities,Minn. and Lake of the Woods…they’re icing up there already …11hr. ride


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Don’t look now we have ice! Little retention pond
> View attachment 498754


Omw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

BB, time to get the spud bar in the truck! My ice gear goes in the truck beginning of December! Will be ready for when duty calls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

I was checking most of the little ponds on my ride to work checking for skim ice this morning. It may not be that far off.


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB, time to get the spud bar in the truck! My ice gear goes in the truck beginning of December! Will be ready for when duty calls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir! I reckon It’s time to start toting the spud.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> BB, time to get the spud bar in the truck! My ice gear goes in the truck beginning of December! Will be ready for when duty calls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobberbucket said:


> Yes sir! I reckon It’s time to start toting the spud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought you two always carried your spuds with you??? I didn't think you ever took them out of your trucks.


----------



## brad crappie

Spud bar naw I just listen to the ice as I walk out!! December 10 first ice


----------



## wivywoo

I wish this was closer to home.


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Spud bar naw I just listen to the ice as I walk out!! December 10 first ice


Catch me out thurrr on the 9th! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Looking and feeling mighty nice outside this morning, lake temps will be falling. Won't be long fellas, get those rods restrung with fresh line, tackle boxes organized and new blades on the auger. We will be on the ice before we know it!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Lakes up here looked to be iced over on the drive to work this morning!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well, I'll be taking Kits advice this weekend and getting my ice gear organized and ready to go after some garage cleaning. We will definitely be walking on water in December fellas. That's a guarantee


----------



## Trouthunter

I’ve going through my gear waiting on ice to come around for the past couple weeks.


----------



## nixmkt

kit carson said:


> Looking and feeling mighty nice outside this morning, lake temps will be falling. Won't be long fellas, get those rods restrung with fresh line, tackle boxes organized and new blades on the auger. We will be on the ice before we know it!! ...





allwayzfishin said:


> Well, I'll be taking Kits advice this weekend and getting my ice gear organized and ready to go after some garage cleaning. We will definitely be walking on water in December fellas. That's a guarantee



Guarantee in December? Dream on! Maybe for loomis82 up north but not for Akron area lakes. Gonna take a while for water to cool down and get decent ice cover. Been above average warm here for some time. After this weekend’s teaser cold, showing 40s for next couple weeks.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD




----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Guarantee in December? Dream on! Maybe for loomis82 up north but not for Akron area lakes. Gonna take a while for water to cool down and get decent ice cover. Been above average warm here for some time. After this weekend’s teaser cold, showing 40s for next couple weeks.


Out of curiosity when was the last time you fished any December ice? 

I can’t seem to remember you on scene anywhere when we were fishing December ice many many times in the past. 

Speaking from experience we will likely fish some December ice. You maybe not some of us yes we will. 

I’m sure you’ll be out by the 3rd week of January though. The bridges an reefs & even that little hole behind long lake bait will be Swiss cheese by then.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

bobberbucket said:


> Out of curiosity when was the last time you fished any December ice?
> I can’t seem to remember you on scene anywhere when we were fishing December ice many many times in the past.
> Speaking from experience we will likely fish some December ice. You maybe not some of us yes we will.
> I’m sure you’ll be out by the 3rd week of January though. The bridges an reefs & even that little hole behind long lake bait will be Swiss cheese by then.  ...



Long time ago but have been out on MAIN lake ice before Christmas. Even with the weather so far this year there’s always a possibility this far out there could be some kind of ice somewhere in December. Don’t have any desire though to trek out from Palm Rd to fish in a foot or two of water or to search all over for a shallow protected bay with few if any fish just to say cut some holes and fished thru the ice.

Caught lots of fish in that little hole behind the baitshop after the shortest walk out ever!


----------



## crappieboo420

bobberbucket said:


> Out of curiosity when was the last time you fished any December ice?
> 
> I can’t seem to remember you on scene anywhere when we were fishing December ice many many times in the past.
> 
> Speaking from experience we will likely fish some December ice. You maybe not some of us yes we will.
> 
> I’m sure you’ll be out by the 3rd week of January though. The bridges an reefs & even that little hole behind long lake bait will be Swiss cheese by then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They love the nuclear ant in that little hole That’s for sure.


----------



## loomis82

Some skim ice up here. Nice to see but damn upcoming temps suck! Still think I’ll be on the ice in December! Hopefully we’ll be on ice into March! Forget that open water fishing!


----------



## RJH68

Some skim ice on the pond this morning. Medina


----------



## loomis82

I’m


----------



## fishwithsons

RJH68 said:


> Some skim ice on the pond this morning. Medina
> 
> View attachment 499079


Looks almost fishable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

I got some skis from FB marketplace today to build a smitty sled. Looking for suggestions on attaching the frame to the skis? I’d also like to make it somewhat collapsible to fit under my tonneau cover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

bobberbucket said:


> Out of curiosity when was the last time you fished any December ice?
> 
> I can’t seem to remember you on scene anywhere when we were fishing December ice many many times in the past.
> 
> Speaking from experience we will likely fish some December ice. You maybe not some of us yes we will.
> 
> I’m sure you’ll be out by the 3rd week of January though. The bridges an reefs & even that little hole behind long lake bait will be Swiss cheese by then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Got my ice fishing started maybe close to 20 years ago when this steelhead junkie got frozen rivers early December one year. Would have given up if it had not been for the underwater camera I got a deal on, seeing all the fish that came up and nibbled on the power maggots I had on jigs, without ever taking the hook in their mouth.


----------



## bobberbucket

🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

Leeeettts gooooooo 💨💨💨💨💨💨💨


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> Leeeettts gooooooo





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I’m waiting to hear about all the people falling through the ice at Indian Lake today. Seems like those guys will try to fish it with only skim ice 🙄


----------



## RJH68

fishwithsons said:


> I got some skis from FB marketplace today to build a smitty sled. Looking for suggestions on attaching the frame to the skis? I’d also like to make it somewhat collapsible to fit under my tonneau cover.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I welded up a few brackets that works pretty good, I guess you could do some wing nuts to collapse easy.


----------



## 1basshunter




----------



## fishingful

Just got back from 85 deg vacation and my ponds are skimmed.


----------



## loomis82

I’ll take that extra inch Basshunter!!!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

View attachment 499225


----------



## kit carson

Sure was alot of skim ice today!!! Sure had me getting a little antsy!!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Kit..50's this week, it will be gone! I think last week was fourplay..


----------



## bobberbucket

Covered a lot of ground today. From Brimfield to Belleville ,Mansfield, Ashland , Wooster & Back to brimfield. Every pond I saw was locked up. Some of them looked very walkable. 

Just because it’s gonna warm up a few days doesn’t mean that all areas will be affected equally. For 1st ice the name of the game is microclimates! 

If you know you know. 


,


----------



## viking

Played golf today and all the ponds were iced over even had a few guys put in the water and was able to get they’re ball back from staying on top of the ice that was in bolivar so even with the warm weather there still icing up hopefully only about 3 more weeks and someone will be on ice


----------



## loomis82

Ready for this!! This is a pic from a tournament about 10mins from the house!


----------



## Redheads

Duck hunted our marsh yesterday and was able to walk on some of the ice

Stopped at the buoy line afterward and ice as far as you can see

Hope you guys get a chance to fish before the new year


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same to you and your family Dave…and to all of you ice nuts out there…be careful I know that you all have the “itch “…it’ll be here soon enough


----------



## brad crappie

Went to western Erie yesterday with boat got screwed with 2 much ice! Saw a piece of ice that was at least 2 in I brought no auger or pick so I didn’t try to get on! So I packed up heading east to Erie pa no ice and fished open water and will be there tomorrow . Those ice picks were from Chautauqua could of drilled a hole had no auger just my handy scrapper! All the the 3-8in perch u wanted! Only fished a hr


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Went to western Erie yesterday with boat got screwed with 2 much ice! Saw a piece of ice that was at least 2 in I brought no auger or pick so I didn’t try to get on! So I packed up heading east to Erie pa no ice and fished open water and will be there tomorrow . Those ice picks were from Chautauqua could of drilled a hole had no auger just my handy scrapper! All the the 3-8in perch u wanted! Only fished a hr


A younger more foolish Brad would have given it 3 good stomps & fished it! . Good to see real outlaws are still alive & well.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

loomis82 said:


> Ready for this!! This is a pic from a tournament about 10mins from the house!
> View attachment 499418


10 mins from the house, last year!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Yeah it was last year! Lol


----------



## nixmkt

Must admit there was ice on North Res this morning. Not very much but still something!


----------



## Deadeyedeek

An so now we wait again!


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddy’s! -

This little warm up isn’t anything to worry about. I wouldn’t even call it a minor setback. Maybe a hiccup but not a setback .

Everything is on our side right now. Dwindling daylight hours in combination with already cold water. It won’t take much at all to make fishable ice in some places. 

One night of single digits , 2 nights in the teens & one night in the 20s & some of us will be walking on water.  I know it sounds a little far fetched but that recipe has been tested & proven a time or two. 

If you do your homework on your local microclimates & you can pinpoint pretty accurately where your 1st ice will be located. 

We’re in the home strech now! It could literally be next week if the right combination of cold comes along. Might only last a few days in December or it might hang out it’s up to the ice gods. 

I can think of several years we started 2nd week of December and fished right through the new year. [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] Remember that time we fished on NYE all day with a glass floor? I think I still have that video somewhere. And then Im pretty sure you stayed & fished solo that night. Good times! 

I’m up early & amped up for ice fishing! 

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Well fellas didn't win the brawl or walleye slam kinda had my hopes up. Thinking the only thing to lift my spirits would be some nice clear ice. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning freeze buddy’s! -
> 
> This little warm up isn’t anything to worry about. I wouldn’t even call it a minor setback. Maybe a hiccup but not a setback .
> 
> Everything is on our side right now. Dwindling daylight hours in combination with already cold water. It won’t take much at all to make fishable ice in some places.
> 
> One night of single digits , 2 nights in the teens & one night in the 20s & some of us will be walking on water.  I know it sounds a little far fetched but that recipe has been tested & proven a time or two.
> 
> If you do your homework on your local microclimates & you can pinpoint pretty accurately where your 1st ice will be located.
> 
> We’re in the home strech now! It could literally be next week if the right combination of cold comes along. Might only last a few days in December or it might hang out it’s up to the ice gods.
> 
> I can think of several years we started 2nd week of December and fished right through the new year. [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] Remember that time we fished on NYE all day with a glass floor? I think I still have that video somewhere. And then Im pretty sure you stayed & fished solo that night. Good times!
> 
> I’m up early & amped up for ice fishing!
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











This is the only pic I have from that day that I could find. Took a while to scroll back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> This is the only pic I have from that day that I could find. Took a while to scroll back!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that’s a classic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One guy and a boat

All right I'll ask all you experts this. When this happens, aren't they technically just trolling?
I do hope everyone's rescued and safe. And all you guys have a safe and fun ice season.

Minnesota crews working to rescue more than 100 people stranded on large ice chunk on lake









Minnesota crews rescue around 200 people stranded on large ice chunk on lake


Minnesota authorities were in the process of rescuing more than 100 people from a large ice chunk that broke free in a lake.




www.foxnews.com





Kip


----------



## HookBender

A guy could use some help pinpointing microclimates. Can anybody help point me in the right direction? Resources/references
In central Ohio and hoping to learn more about them for multiple activities in multiple seasons.


----------



## johnboy111711

Look at low temperature maps. There are some locations, protected from wind, lower areas, ect that typically have colder or less impacted water. These micro climates may only be a pond size area or even a single bay on a lake. Spend time driving on the first cold snap


HookBender said:


> A guy could use some help pinpointing microclimates. Can anybody help point me in the right direction? Resources/references
> In central Ohio and hoping to learn more about them for multiple activities in multiple seasons.


----------



## HookBender

johnboy111711 said:


> Look at low temperature maps. There are some locations, protected from wind, lower areas, ect that typically have colder or less impacted water. These micro climates may only be a pond size area or even a single bay on a lake. Spend time driving on the first cold snap


Will do!
Much appreciated johnboy.


----------



## ditchdigger

This would be nice for the big pond!


----------



## kit carson

Good friend of mine has one for his four wheeler, believe he told me he paid around $1500 for it, even has a floating device installed on his ATV. I'm definitely going to be checking out the floating device.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

johnboy111711 said:


> Look at low temperature maps. There are some locations, protected from wind, lower areas, ect that typically have colder or less impacted water. These micro climates may only be a pond size area or even a single bay on a lake. Spend time driving on the first cold snap


You’re still patrolling the site? Nice to see you around!

The low lying areas are your best friend. The site below is a fun one to watch as you get temps logged all over. Keep an eye out for spots that drop quicker and colder than others at night. A good example is Rome Ohio, roaming rock lake(private). Have seen it in the -30s on morning that everywhere else is 0 to -10. Same concept happens when it’s the right conditions on a 20° night it’ll get to single digits



Error 403 is HTTP_FORBIDDEN Redirect Page




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Feeling pretty nice this morning! . Looking like we’re in for some cold nights. I LIKE IT! 🧊

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Definitely could use less super winds…tough to get a skim started


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Definitely could use less super winds…tough to get a skim started


That’s where knowing your protected from the wind microclimates come into play. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

By the way…were you successful this week yet???


----------



## bobberbucket

That link [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] shared is solid gold! . He turned me onto it years ago & it’s saved me a bunch of driving & looking. 

It’s a lot easier to go looking where you are certain it got the coldest. Plus you can watch it throughout the day to see just how much effect daytime high temperatures effect these specific places. 

You’ll likely notice they aren’t warming up like the rest. Then after you investigate further you’ll see things that add up . Like large hills surrounding the low lying area that you’re targeting that’s limiting its sunlight exposure and wind exposure.


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> By the way…were you successful this week yet???


Haven’t been in the woods all year.  I planned on it but a bunch of adulting is screwing things up. Hopefully I’ll squeeze in some late season hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Just wondered...see lot's of your fellow workers here in the bubble of Independence trimming tree's out of the right of way lines


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Just wondered...see lot's of your fellow workers here in the bubble of Independence trimming tree's out of the right of way lines


The party never stops for them utility guys. They are some studs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

I got a chill in my heart and fever in my brain.


----------



## flyphisherman

swone said:


> I got a chill in my heart and fever in my brain.


The only cure is.............More cowbell!!!












I meant to say ...... ice fishing!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

SOON!!!!


----------



## joekacz

Come on ICE!!!!...it's gettin pretty WEIRD out there...LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Come on ICE!!!!...it's gettin pretty WEIRD out there...LOL LOL


It’s gonna get down right FREAKY up in here soon!  🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Feels great out there this morning! 

Unfortunately the forecast sucks dog nuts. We might need to add some spoons to the freezer collection. Definitely gonna have to dance a little harder. Might even need to find a weatherman for sacrificial purposes. 

🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

You might have to go back to Florida. It was much colder in Ohio earlier in the fall when you were down south. You did this!


----------



## joekacz

Those fish FEAR the raft of "BB"!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> You might have to go back to Florida. It was much colder in Ohio earlier in the fall when you were down south. You did this!


Your right! It’s totally my fault maybe I should put myself in time out somewhere around Naples for a few weeks as punishment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Those fish FEAR the raft of "BB"!!!












They know the pig sticker is coming! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moo Juice

joekacz said:


> Those fish FEAR the raft of "BB"!!!


That was a Freudian slip!🤣


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Unfortunately i may have pissed off the ice gods big time!!! I was planning on holding off as long as possible, but online stock was getting low and didint want to risk not getting one again this year!!! Sorry guys.


----------



## bobberbucket

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Unfortunately i may have pissed off the ice gods big time!!! I was planning on holding off as long as possible, but online stock was getting low and didint want to risk not getting one again this year!!! Sorry guys.
> View attachment 500133


Them doors tho !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

bobberbucket said:


> Them doors tho !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easier to squeeze all them Hudson hunnies in.


----------



## swone

that's a nice looking hub! I don't think that should anger them, pretty necessary to have shelter. Just in case, I think BB should sacrifice a rod. Good to see the pink pig sticker on here.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> that's a nice looking hub! I don't think that should anger them, pretty necessary to have shelter. Just in case, I think BB should sacrifice a rod. Good to see the pink pig sticker on here.


There will be no rod sacrificing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

My prediction is off for safe ice on the 10th! O well open or frozen am still doing what I do thinning out all panfish populations there are unlimited bigums


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> My prediction is off for safe ice on the 10th! O well open or frozen am still doing what I do thinning out all panfish populations there are unlimited bigums


They are all bigums in the patty! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Getting a little impatient waiting on this weather to turn in our favor.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

kit carson said:


> Getting a little impatient waiting on this weather to turn in our favor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


You seen the video I briefly walked on water the other day. . 

I saw lots of still frozen little spots yesterday in portage county. Them low areas just hold that cold. I doubt I’ll see anything frozen today but I’m gonna look! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter

Oh no! Been busy making sure my gear is order. Went through the Fish Trap X is ready to, got a few more ice anchors for the Clam Bigfoot XL2000 hub shelter, a stove fan for the Buddy Heater, a soft side rod case which I cut some PVC piping to get some extra protection for the rods. Started going through a few more things when it dawned on me, where is my jig box? It’s missing! A frantic search of the house and still no jig box. I don’t need this so close to the season kickoff. So much the good intentions of the SO to try to organize my fishing gear, but leave them be. I have my own system on how to organize my gear. And when it comes to ice fishing, it’s between two buckets.


----------



## bobberbucket

Trouthunter said:


> Oh no! Been busy making sure my gear is order. Went through the Fish Trap X is ready to, got a few more ice anchors for the Clam Bigfoot XL2000 hub shelter, a stove fan for the Buddy Heater, a soft side rod case which I cut some PVC piping to get some extra protection for the rods. Started going through a few more things when it dawned on me, where is my jig box? It’s missing! A frantic search of the house and still no jig box. I don’t need this so close to the season kickoff. So much the good intentions of the SO to try to organize my fishing gear, but leave them be. I have my own system on how to organize my gear. And when it comes to ice fishing, it’s between two buckets.


I feel your pain! My wife loves to “ORGANIZE ” my stuff all the time. Somehow my hunting & fishing gear ends up at the back bottom corner of my storage room behind & under everything she can stack in the way! 

I’m starting to wonder if it’s a strategy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I feel your pain! My wife loves to “ORGANIZE ” my stuff all the time. Somehow my hunting & fishing gear ends up at the back bottom corner of my storage room behind & under everything she can stack in the way!
> 
> I’m starting to wonder if it’s a strategy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL LOL LOL…I’ve got 48yrs of my significant other reorganizing and putting stuff away,sometimes into the trash, I put locks on the doors 🚪 holding anything of mine for the outdoors…just gotta remember where the keys are…LOL


----------



## loomis82

Ready for some dang ice!!!!


----------



## ScumFrog

I’m getting itchy over here!!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

loomis82 said:


> Ready for some dang ice!!!!
> View attachment 500471


How far are you from the Jackson area. Im headed somewhere up your way this winter. My favorite bbq joint of all time is in Jackson so im looking to stick close around there and kill two birds with one stone if ya know what i mean 😜


----------



## loomis82

Jackson is about a hour west of me


----------



## allwayzfishin

Decided to sit and practice my jig game with some gillies....coaxed some nice eaters up from below me. Been playing around with a few different jigs and the one with the slow flutter was the best. They didn't want anything else. I'm definitely ready to walk on water. Won't be long fellas.


----------



## bobberbucket

Getting a little chilly again! 🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Getting Closer to SPUD TIME!!


----------



## John Boat

bobberbucket said:


> Getting a little chilly again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🧊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🧊
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is and the males are staging on the ice fishing areas now 😉










icebucketjohn said:


> Getting Closer to SPUD TIME!!


----------



## bobberbucket

John Boat said:


> Yes it is and the males are staging on the ice fishing areas now


We always think we know when the ice is coming. But those fish they know for sure it’s coming!  

Good stuff JB! Your reports always get me fired up & I don’t even target toothy fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

bobberbucket said:


> We always think we know when the ice is coming. But those fish they know for sure it’s coming!
> 
> Good stuff JB! Your reports always get me fired up & I don’t even target toothy fish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last night was as close as one could get to a duplicate catch. Water and air temp 37. Walleyes in the mist as you couldn't see farther than ten feet. Good thing I know the lake to get home. 😉


----------



## loomis82

We get through this upcoming week then the ice gods will be smiling down boys and girls! We’ll be on ice before Christmas for sure! Going to be making some serious ice with no snow! I’ll give that a hell yeah!


----------



## loomis82

Let’s get this party started! Found a cooler/grill for Bobber!


----------



## wivywoo

Here is some early ice porn to get you going. Today from my Wisconsin trip. Lots of them big black crappie and a few eyes.


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Let’s get this party started! Found a cooler/grill for Bobber!
> View attachment 500648


 I’m gonna have to acquire another smitty to drag that out tandem!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

wivywoo said:


> Here is some early ice porn to get you going. Today from my Wisconsin trip. Lots of them big black crappie and a few eyes.
> 
> View attachment 500677


Now that looks like the kinda fun we’re trying to have around here! Get um


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

I spy some icey looking weather coming! 🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Unfortunately i may have pissed off the ice gods big time!!! I was planning on holding off as long as possible, but online stock was getting low and didint want to risk not getting one again this year!!! Sorry guys.
> View attachment 500133


I bought the Eskimo 650 outbreak, has the walk through door, had it sett up on my deck a couple times, I can hardly wait to get it out. I'm keeping a close eye on Michigone, good luck, I see your screen name, I'm a metal fishing fiend myself, my band Jawdust, my son's band Breathing Theory, check them out sometime.Good luck.....


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

odell daniel said:


> I bought the Eskimo 650 outbreak, has the walk through door, had it sett up on my deck a couple times, I can hardly wait to get it out. I'm keeping a close eye on Michigone, good luck, I see your screen name, I'm a metal fishing fiend myself, my band Jawdust, my son's band Breathing Theory, check them out sometime.Good luck.....


Hell yea man, thats an awesome band name lol. I just bought an otter resort and probably gonna buy a single man flip over before the season starts. I really wanna focus on being more mobile this year. Michigan is defiantly on the list in the next few weeks


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s beginning to look a lot like ice fishing.  🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

It looks like you "beanpoles" might do a trip before the New Year...LOL...as usual stay safe


----------



## Rooster

I’m constantly cross referencing the long-term forecast and this ice growth chart:
Lake Ice - Ice growth

And, the prospects for ice looks even better than that chubby girl at the end of the bar just before closing!


----------



## tkbiker

Wont be long!


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> It looks like you "beanpoles" might do a trip before the New Year...LOL...as usual stay safe


Santa must have gotten my letter on time! I’ve been an extra good boy this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Well u know Bobber u have followers and the leaders, u know where am at!! I will be on ice later next week as long as the trumpster don’t call for massive amounts of snow, that man screwed me more in 4 years then joe that has been in office now like fifty years!! Check out who joe put in charge of ice fishing physics Sam Brinton ! 😂


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Well u know Bobber u have followers and the leaders, u know where am at!! I will be on ice later next week as long as the trumpster don’t call for massive amounts of snow, that man screwed me more in 4 years then joe that has been in office now like fifty years!! Check out who joe put in charge of ice fishing physics Sam Brinton !


You’ve been in the corn whiskey mighty early this morning! It must really be getting close!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Temps dropping out next week. Might be on before the end of the year! Anybody know the deal with Mark's bait? I'm quickly running out of bait options around me and am debating if I should just make a online waxy order or something


----------



## johnboy111711

set-the-drag said:


> Temps dropping out next week. Might be on before the end of the year! Anybody know the deal with Mark's bait? I'm quickly running out of bait options around me and am debating if I should just make a online waxy order or something


Can you elaborate on your question?


----------



## set-the-drag

Is it going to be open I know it was for sale and what not I just haven't heard anything or been down there since the Spring


----------



## JiggingJacks

set-the-drag said:


> Is it going to be open I know it was for sale and what not I just haven't heard anything or been down there since the Spring


Stopped by yesterday, everything seemed to be running the same. Had a couple of shacks off to the side and ice gear in. Got some spoons and line. Looked to be stocked up on bait, kicking myself for not grabbing some waxies seeing that extended forecast is looking fishy!


----------



## bobberbucket

It’s getting better & better every day!  

Traveled all over POCO yesterday and every pond & puddle that didn’t have an aerator was glassed over all day. 

As I wandered through the woods of higher elevation down into the bottoms where the temperatures were much cooler & remained cold all day. I said to myself hello microclimates! 

When I got Down in them gullies where the breeze couldn’t reach the cold air to shuffle it out. It was like a walk in cooler down low even at the warmest time of the day. 

I ran into a bow hunter about 2pm in a blind with a buddy heater running. He was as surprised to see me as I was him. When he got out of the blind he said dang it’s cold out here!

Luckily he was a super friendly fellow as I explained the nature of my work & reason’s why I was bumbling around way back In his hunting paradise. Turns out it was his lease & he wasn’t the land owner which is why he wasn’t not informed of the possibility of my presence. 

Here’s the short story: It’s cold it’s gonna get much colder the spoons are in the freezer & the ice dance is on! 🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊

PS it’s a good time to remind everyone about ice safety! Do not to venture out onto the early ice without your SPUD, SPIKES,PICKS, & ROPE & a PARTNER! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Bring the fat guy for first ice!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> Bring the fat guy for first ice!!


I know you’re not referencing me now Brad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I know you’re not referencing me now Brad
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone more then my 185 lb ass is fatter then me!😂 Bobber is not good for ice checking cause he is a feather weight so someone needs to be the real checker maybe ibj!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well Santa is in the giving spirits for the ice thugs !! He will not be so nice to spot poachers and look at me types who sell their fish like it’s their jobs! He told me that o what thst might of been god!! Whisky up ice thugs


----------



## joekacz

brad crappie said:


> Well Santa is in the giving spirits for the ice thugs !! He will not be so nice to spot poachers and look at me types who sell their fish like it’s their jobs! He told me that o what thst might of been god!! Whisky up ice thugs


Well my friend looks like you'll be jerkin' them up onto the ice pretty soon...looks like long range is calling for the ice machine to crank up...hopefully without a ton of snow to go with it...as usual stay safe


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yep. Weather Forecast is lookin' good. We may trekking on hard water before Christmas!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

brad crappie said:


> Anyone more then my 185 lb ass is fatter then me! Bobber is not good for ice checking cause he is a feather weight so someone needs to be the real checker maybe ibj!!


If anything, I prefer “pleasantly plump”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> If anything, I prefer “pleasantly plump”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


U know me it’s all fun and games until the spot busters blow crap up!! The ice is never safe and the bite blows! That’s my report for the season !!


----------



## swone

As a "big boned" individual myself, I can tell you from personal experience that Bobber is never shy to let someone else go out first, even when they weigh twice as much as he does.

Like me.

I can't say that I blame him. I was so excited to be getting out super early that it took me a few years to catch on that he was always letting me go out first.


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> As a "big boned" individual myself, I can tell you from personal experience that Bobber is never shy to let someone else go out first, even when they weigh twice as much as he does.
> 
> Like me.
> 
> I can't say that I blame him. I was so excited to be getting out super early that it took me a few years to catch on that he was always letting me go out first.


I didn’t want you to accuse me of cherry picking all the good ice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Just think fellas there's a chance some of us will be on some ice next week, loving this forecast. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Yes please! 🧊🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

My friend up in N.Dakota will be sending some -10/-20* temp’s they’re going to experience soon…don’t think that is what we’ll get but it’s gonna get colder than a @$$#&!!…and that’s pretty cold 🥶


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> My friend up in N.Dakota will be sending some -10/-20* temp’s they’re going to experience soon…don’t think that is what we’ll get but it’s gonna get colder than a @$$#&!!…and that’s pretty cold


We will not stop dancing until there’s 1,000 shanties in the western basin & you gotta get to Catawba at 1am if you wanna park!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

The air has a bite to it up here! I know it’s cold when the dogs don’t want to stay outside! The kid has bowling this morning so l’ll be driving past some lakes on the way checking to see if they have froze over !


----------



## lureluzer

I threw the spud in the back of the truck yesterday. With these upcoming temps i think I'm going to have to throw the one man in the back of it today!


----------



## wivywoo

I winterized my boat last night. Ice time!


----------



## bobberbucket

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 501048
> 
> I threw the spud in the back of the truck yesterday. With these upcoming temps i think I'm going to have to throw the one man in the back of it today!


Now that your here I know it’s serious! 

I’ve been keeping tabs on the usual places hopefully I’ll see ya out there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

wivywoo said:


> I winterized my boat last night. Ice time!


  YES! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish2Win

Would someone be willing to take me around and show me these first ice gems? Looking for some experienced ice anglers to show this old old codger around. Willing to donate donuts and beer. Please pm me with gps locations and what to bring.


----------



## lureluzer

Hopefully we'll all be on some skinny stuff by the end of the week! Off from the 23rd to the 2nd. I'll find something for sure!


----------



## Trouthunter

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 501048
> 
> I threw the spud in the back of the truck yesterday. With these upcoming temps i think I'm going to have to throw the one man in the back of it today!


My FishTrap X has been in the back of my truck since Sept.


----------



## John Boat

wivywoo said:


> I winterized my boat last night. Ice time!


I'm counting on next M T W for 3 more chances at soft water eyes. Winter is trying hard though to stop me We'll see


----------



## John Boat

John Boat said:


> I'm counting on next M T W for 3 more chances at soft water eyes. Winter is trying hard though to stop me We'll see


----------



## bobberbucket

John Boat said:


> View attachment 501077
> 
> View attachment 501078


I had to run across the bridge a couple times yesterday that water was starting to look heavy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Siberian Express is a'roarin' in. We'll be on the ice in 7-10 days.


----------



## lureluzer

I'm thinking the 27th at the latest!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Smitty is about 80% done. Just gotta finish adding my rope and eye bolts where i want them. Its about to be a great season fellas. I can feel it.


----------



## loomis82

The forecast is looking great temps wise! Lakes have some skim ice. Not liking that “potential” winter storm they are talking about Thursday night through Friday! Possibly over a foot of snow! F that noise!! Good thing is weather folk are usually morons when it comes to storm predictions


----------



## nixmkt

icebucketjohn said:


> Siberian Express is a'roarin' in. We'll be on the ice in 7-10 days. ...





lureluzer said:


> I'm thinking the 27th at the latest!


Roaring into a whimper though. Better get out fast on those isolated places you may find after the teaser single digits next weekend if they hadn’t skimmed over before the 4 to 8 inches of snow. 27th is the last day below freezing in 14 day forecast. Upper 40s and rain after that.


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Roaring into a whimper though. Better get out fast on those isolated places you may find after the teaser single digits next weekend if they hadn’t skimmed over before the 4 to 8 inches of snow. 27th is the last day below freezing in 14 day forecast. Upper 40s and rain after that.


I’m not sure where the naysayers are congregating this season. But I’m positive it’s not here. We’re ice fishing from the 1st freeze till the end of March straight through! . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Days arent.long enough for a little warm up to do any harm, nights will refreeze any little bit of melt during the day. Rain will hopefully knock the snow down and refreeze like a rock. Will be walking hardwater real soon!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

bobberbucket said:


> I’m not sure where the naysayers are congregating this season. But I’m positive it’s not here. We’re ice fishing from the 1st freeze till the end of March straight through! . ...





kit carson said:


> Days arent.long enough for a little warm up to do any harm, nights will refreeze any little bit of melt during the day. Rain will hopefully knock the snow down and refreeze like a rock. Will be walking hardwater real soon!! ...



Realist vs. naysayer. Granted it’s a week and a half out but showing more than a little warm up. Doubtful going to refreeze if still in 40s at night. Anxious to get out too but looking like more of the yo-yo weather is coming.


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Realist vs. naysayer. Granted it’s a week and a half out but showing more than a little warm up. Doubtful going to refreeze if still in 40s at night. Anxious to get out too but looking like more of the yo-yo weather is coming.
> View attachment 501130


Sounds a lot like naysaying with a questionable at best forecast as the basis for your realism.


----------



## cement569

after 42 years of ice fishing i call this a teaser forecast, happens most every year. it gets cold and puts on an inch or two of ice and then we go into warm and rain. then we wait about 2 weeks and its on....and im no way a naysayer


----------



## kit carson

Not sure where that forecast is from but my forecast shows 3 days above freezing and only one night above, then drops hard again new years eve.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

kit carson said:


> Not sure where that forecast is from but my forecast shows 3 days above freezing and only one night above, then drops hard again new years eve.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


i hope


----------



## swone

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Smitty is about 80% done. Just gotta finish adding my rope and eye bolts where i want them. Its about to be a great season fellas. I can feel it.
> View attachment 501116


That is some beautiful craftsmanship!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

swone said:


> That is some beautiful craftsmanship!


LoL, i appreciate it. Just two ladder stabilizers from Ace hardware and some corner brackets. Ill have pins goin through each leg so i can break it down easy.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’ll just leave this here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel

I always set up a trip to Michigone or Wisconsin early, when I get back from the trip we usually have good ice, it seems to work out that way each year.


----------



## Evinrude58

Was fishing Nimmy yesterday. Fishing was slow so did search a few lakes to see what was happening. That wind yesterday was not helping. Got one spot that looks promising to try in a couple days just hate checking first ice alone.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Finished the sled this evening. Pretty happy with the way it turned out. Now i can defiantly bring out way more **** than I need. LOL.


----------



## RMK

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Finished the sled this evening. Pretty happy with the way it turned out. Now i can defiantly bring out way more **** than I need. LOL.
> View attachment 501184
> 
> View attachment 501185


that is sweet! i really like how you can put your auger and pop up off to the side outside of the sled. buckets, chairs, heater, and fishing gear in the sled! i like it. gonna have to pay attention for a set of skis to come up for sale.


----------



## loomis82

Checked my lake we got a nice start! Inch and half! I made it out a couple feet! Not enough for 240lbs but bobber might be good! Lol


----------



## bobberbucket

Saw some nice progress today in a few areas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

loomis82 said:


> Check my lake we got a nice start! Inch and half! I made it out a couple feet! Not enough for 240lbs but bobber might be good! Lol
> View attachment 501186
> 
> View attachment 501188


I tried unsuccessfully to distribute my weight on an inch earlier. I might have gotten out if I would have belly crawled.. I’d feel pretty confident on that I.5 of fresh Michigan clear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outasync

Heavymetal, you'll have to lmk how that works out with the weight difference. I tried one similar and the sled end would sink way too much compared to the shanty side. My skis were a bit undersized tho!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Outasync said:


> Heavymetal, you'll have to lmk how that works out with the weight difference. I tried one similar and the sled end would sink way too much compared to the shanty side. My skis were a bit undersized tho!


20 lb propane tank and a couple Hudon hunnies should even the weight right out!!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Adding a new rod to the arsenal this year.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning icers! - As you can see things are looking excellent. I’m a little excited to put it mildly. 

I know any day now I’ll likely be posted up with them syndicate boys on some puddle with heat on & the vexilar humming. 

[mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] I can smell the world famous buddy heater hot pockets already! 

🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊

Safety disclaimer: If your planning on hitting the hard water sooner than later. Make sure you have a SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE & A PARTNER. 

Floatation items : Float suits, life jacket , throwable cushion. Those items would & could be helpful . 

Establish a float plan just like boating. Let someone know where you will be fishing & when you plan to return. Keep your phone in a dry pack & Stick to your plan!

Especially don’t forget to have fun & make some memories!



, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Safety check......
There's some learning moments in this video.


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> Safety check......
> There's some learning moments in this video.


Good stuff there! I like how they weren’t surprised that dude fell in. Looks like a common occurrence reminds me a lot of OSP first & last ice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

His first words after being pulled out of the frigid waters......"That'll break a sweat"


----------



## Trouthunter

Evinrude58 said:


> Adding a new rod to the arsenal this year.
> View attachment 501202


Will you need to add a spring bobber to it?


----------



## RMK

December 20th 2019. It won't be long!


----------



## nixmkt

bobberbucket said:


> ...
> Good morning icers! - As you can see things are looking excellent. I’m a little excited to put it mildly.
> ...


Noticed BB today you cut off the last day of your usual full 10 days forecast. Was that 10th day too similar to my previous “questionable at best” extended warm up forecast just like WeatherBug’s is now?








The latter portion of The Weather Channel’s 14 day for Akron is still trending as it was except now is even warmer. But again, being over a week out, easily could change. Not looking good though.


----------



## cement569

like i said earlier, this cold snap is just a teaser. im saying second week of january we will be fishing


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

nixmkt said:


> Noticed BB today you cut off the last day of your usual full 10 days forecast. Was that 10th day too similar to my previous “questionable at best” extended warm up forecast just like WeatherBug’s is now?
> View attachment 501284
> 
> The latter portion of The Weather Channel’s 14 day for Akron is still trending as it was except now is even warmer. But again, being over a week out, easily could change. Not looking good though.
> View attachment 501287


#partypooper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> #partypooper ...


Don’t have all my stuff ready yet so you can’t go out either!


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> Noticed BB today you cut off the last day of your usual full 10 days forecast. Was that 10th day too similar to my previous “questionable at best” extended warm up forecast just like WeatherBug’s is now?
> View attachment 501284
> 
> The latter portion of The Weather Channel’s 14 day for Akron is still trending as it was except now is even warmer. But again, being over a week out, easily could change. Not looking good though.
> View attachment 501287


When we fish before during & after your highly coveted warm up . What will you say then? 

Again I don’t know where the pessimist are congregating but it’s not here. 

I certainly hope that when the time comes pessimists aren’t looking ANY information because there will be NONE for them. 

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Here we go ice hounds! - It’s gonna be game on. for the pessimistic crowd there’s your little warm up in the picture. 

I have ice finished when it was 70 degrees outside after a big rain #truestory. Guess what there was plenty of ice that day! So no I’m not worried about what an extended forecast has to say. 

I know of a spot on public water 2” of ice that will fish today. But it’s less than desirable for me. So I’ll save that pice of ice in 4ft deep water for some young buck looking to be 1st. But if I really wanted I could ice a fish or two today. 

If I don’t get a chance to walk some water before Christmas I’ll for sure be walking it immediately after.. As usual the men will fish while the Nannie’s sit home doing chores an looking for excuses. 

Spuds up guys it’s just about time! 🧊

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

Any chance of you getting a winter break from work this year BB?


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Any chance of you getting a winter break from work this year BB?


No. Those days are over for me for the foreseeable future.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> No. Those days are over for me for the foreseeable future.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that sucks! We're both going to have to call in a sick day this year!


----------



## bobberbucket

Bprice1031 said:


> Well that sucks! We're both going to have to call in a sick day this year!


I should be able adjust my schedule to get a decent amount of fishing in. But I’ve got a few hundred hours vacation left if it comes to that.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

bobberbucket said:


> I should be able adjust my schedule to get a decent amount of fishing in. But I’ve got a few hundred hours vacation left if it comes to that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heard all this before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> Heard all this before
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean it this time! I might be running on little sleep but I’m going to be out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnboy111711

You better not be one of those nannies doing chores at work... no excuses! And lord knows you do enough chores all summer instead of fishing!


bobberbucket said:


> I mean it this time! I might be running on little sleep but I’m going to be out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

johnboy111711 said:


> And lord knows you do enough chores all summer instead of fishing!


You ain’t lying about that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Someone might be getting wet today😉


----------



## John Boat

bobberbucket said:


> I had to run across the bridge a couple times yesterday that water was starting to look heavy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting evening on Milton last night. Never touched a fish 4-5:30. However I did get to watch ice formation all around boat 😳


----------



## bobberbucket

John Boat said:


> Interesting evening on Milton last night. Never touched a fish 4-5:30. However I did get to watch ice formation all around boat
> View attachment 501317
> View attachment 501315
> View attachment 501317
> 
> View attachment 501316
> 
> View attachment 501315


Great photos as usual!! You get to see some awesome sights for you little slice of paradise. Is it locked up this morning? 

I’ve noticed a couple good size bodies of water that totally locked up last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> ladder stabilizers


How much clearance did those get you?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Lil' Rob said:


> How much clearance did those get you?


Ill have to measure later but id estimate 15" off the ground.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Nice. I looked up some of those, not cheap once you buy two of them.

Got a set of skiis from Goodwill the other day, so looking to get a smitty built...was hoping to scrounge up something light-weight instead of using 2x6's 2x4's for the stanchions and cross pieces.

We'll see what I can find...thanks.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Lil' Rob said:


> Nice. I looked up some of those, not cheap once you buy two of them.
> 
> Got a set of skiis from Goodwill the other day, so looking to get a smitty built...was hoping to scrounge up something light-weight instead of using 2x6's 2x4's for the stanchions and cross pieces.
> 
> We'll see what I can find...thanks.


Maby @fishwithsons can send you some pics of his. He used uni strut and it turned out really good too. Seen some guys building theirs out of electrical conduit as well.


----------



## John Boat

bobberbucket said:


> Great photos as usual!! You get to see some awesome sights for you little slice of paradise. Is it locked up this morning?
> 
> I’ve noticed a couple good size bodies of water that totally locked up last night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Locked up tight. Just drug my boat up to shoreline and had to crush 1/2-3/4 of solid ice(slippery when wet).


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> I mean it this time! I might be running on little sleep but I’m going to be out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard it too many times! How can I trust anything you say when all you want to do is work, do your chores and hang out with your kids?!? Where's the winter warrior we all used to know?

We want him back. If you can't do it for us, then please, please do it for yourself. We want to help you fish and be irresponsible, but you have to meet us halfway...


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> I've heard it too many times! How can I trust anything you say when all you want to do is work, do your chores and hang out with your kids?!? Where's the winter warrior we all used to know?
> 
> We want him back. If you can't do it for us, then please, please do it for yourself. We want to help you fish and be irresponsible, but you have to meet us halfway...


Will you be my sponsor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone

Step One: GO FISHING!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

swone said:


> Step One: GO FISHING!!!!!


I sure hope step 13 is the same across service lines!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

Dave you going out Friday?


----------



## BrodyC

@bobberbucket saw this online today and made me think of you and your annual thread lol we have that arctic blast coming through this weekend but I don’t think it’s gonna get us southerners on ice. Hoping we have a consistently cold winter. Otherwise I’m driving north


----------



## swone

bobberbucket said:


> I sure hope step 13 is the same across service lines!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please don't hang around my shanty trying to find out


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Dave you going out Friday?


Monday is more likely for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

BrodyC said:


> @bobberbucket saw this online today and made me think of you and your annual thread lol we have that arctic blast coming through this weekend but I don’t think it’s gonna get us southerners on ice. Hoping we have a consistently cold winter. Otherwise I’m driving north
> 
> View attachment 501349


Great shirt! Good to see you still got the ice bug. As always your open invitation still stands. Come north & chase some fish with us! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Ice hounds we have waited & waited. & finally some hard water adventures are on the way! 

Of course I left the lil warm up out of the photo. 
I’ll let the pessimists worry about that. We’re focusing on the ice fishing that IS going to happen! . 

I am sure many experienced icers & lots of newbies will be headed out for adventures. I strongly suggest having the proper safety gear & an experienced partner. SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE , PERSONAL FLOTATION DEVICE. 

Best of luck to those out spudding today! Hopefully someone gets to ice a few 

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Might be the winter storm of a lifetime coming, but I will be attempting to get some slabz topside this weekend!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

FYI: Casper, Wyoming had a WIND CHILL FACTOR of -60 Thursday morning.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> FYI: Casper, Wyoming had a WIND CHILL FACTOR of -60 Thursday morning.


We want all of that here!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

My lake been locked in 3-4 days now. Just walked out 10-15’ till I heard it crack. I’d say 1-2” as of now 💪💪💪💪💪


----------



## bobberbucket

Bass knuckles said:


> My lake been locked in 3-4 days now. Just walked out 10-15’ till I heard it crack. I’d say 1-2” as of now


Let’s go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHOPIQ

Just went by Indian lake. 5 guys walking out in the ice to fish. One guy was going ahead spudding.


----------



## Rooster

Thanks for the pic!
I hope to get on Kiser Monday


----------



## REEL GRIP

I like to find some weeds with early ice


----------



## Bass knuckles

REEL GRIP said:


> I like to find some weeds with early ice
> View attachment 501405


Me tooooo 💨💨💨💨💨


----------



## bobberbucket

It’ll be nice to sit in the shack an play a few tunes on the ole fish whistle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Maby @fishwithsons can send you some pics of his. He used uni strut and it turned out really good too. Seen some guys building theirs out of electrical conduit as well.


 I have been considering strut as well...have plenty of small pieces and hardware...would just have to buy a stick for my cross pieces.


----------



## Evinrude58

Eddie's has waxies $13 for 250. Get some while they last. Nimmy was mostly iced over. Only open water that I seen was from the S Main ramp about 50-75 feet wide stretching south towards the dam. Had granddaughter with me so didn't get out to see how far,


----------



## loomis82

I’m shooting for Monday to kick off my daughter and my ice fishing season! Good luck everyone catch the hell out of some fish and stay safe!


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> It’ll be nice to sit in the shack an play a few tunes on the ole fish whistle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I'm off Monday are you planning on going out?


----------



## Evinrude58

Am planning on trying Nimmy or OSP Monday, might even try to sneak out Sunday. Anyone want to join me you are more than welcome to. Got to get some ice fishing in as may have to end the season early. Fell beginning of March and reinjured the shoulder I had surgery on the previous May. Hoping I can put it off until spring but slipped in the loft of my barn Monday so think I won't make it until spring


----------



## CRB

Gonna have to put you in a bubble till April, we have fishing to do👊


Evinrude58 said:


> Am planning on trying Nimmy or OSP Monday, might even try to sneak out Sunday. Anyone want to join me you are more than welcome to. Got to get some ice fishing in as may have to end the season early. Fell beginning of March and reinjured the shoulder I had surgery on the previous May. Hoping I can put it off until spring but slipped in the loft of my barn Monday so think I won't make it until spring


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Hey I'm off Monday are you planning on going out?


I believe I’m scheduled to be somewhere.  I’ll shoot you a pm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The snow started flying about 2:50 am over my way. 

The temp drop is finally on!!🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊

Ice time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodsInTheMud

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


30 yrs at ODOT, I don’t miss that view! You be careful out there BB!!! ✌


----------



## bobberbucket

RodsInTheMud said:


> 30 yrs at ODOT, I don’t miss that view! You be careful out there BB!!!


Thank you will do! I bet you seen some wild stuff in those 30 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

At 5:05 I watched the flash freeze took place everything is now ice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodsInTheMud

bobberbucket said:


> At 5:05 I watched the flash freeze take place everything is now ice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep definitely seen some wild weather, I just got done running my route/driveway Lol. Salted the crap out of it! Got up at 4 am to get it done, some habits are hard to break! 🤣 Yup lots of ice _“It’s a sheet!” _


----------



## joekacz

Had to drive my wife next door to the grandkids so their parents can go to work at UH…I’m with you Rods…don’t miss the wake up calls to do a job you can’t catch up with…I must say that it’s pretty brutal out there and gonna get worse…if nothing breaks up that hardwater should do very well for all of you “bean poles “in the very near future…no doubt in my mind that some have given a try already…as usual Stay Safe and Stay on Top


----------



## bobberbucket

Three hours ago it was 37 says it’s nine it’s been pretty entertaining watching the temps fall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RodsInTheMud

joekacz said:


> I’m with you Rods…don’t miss the wake up calls to do a job you can’t catch up with…


OMG…… If my phone rang at 3 in the morning now a days I’d probably be traumatized! 🤣


----------



## RodsInTheMud

Yep looks like you iceholes 🤣 might get a few days in! Good luck, stay safe!!!


----------



## joekacz

RodsInTheMud said:


> OMG…… If my phone rang at 3 in the morning now a days I’d probably be traumatized! 🤣
> View attachment 501452


LOL LOL LOL 😂 !!!…A scoop of hot chocolate mix in with my large mug of coffee and I was good to GO!!


----------



## icebucketjohn

5:45am...Looks nasty from my windows... but beautiful too. 
LOCK UP & THICKEN UP


----------



## lureluzer

Went out to marshallville outfitters yesterday to pick up a few tungstens and a new spud.. my old one found it's way to the bottom of tiknor bay late last season lol. They've got a decent selection of ice stuff.


----------



## Muddy

This is one of the crazier weather events I can remember. When I went to bed last night it was 41 degrees and steady rain. This morning it’s 8 below zero and a total white out. I took the day off, I’m going to bundle up and venture out a little later. Make sure to bring your beer up to room temperature before you venture out today or it will freeze up on you.


----------



## cement569

lureluzer said:


> Went out to marshallville outfitters yesterday to pick up a few tungstens and a new spud.. my old one found it's way to the bottom of tiknor bay late last season lol. They've got a decent selection of ice stuff.
> View attachment 501456
> 
> View attachment 501455
> 
> View attachment 501454


w


lureluzer said:


> Went out to marshallville outfitters yesterday to pick up a few tungstens and a new spud.. my old one found it's way to the bottom of tiknor bay late last season lol. They've got a decent selection of ice stuff.
> View attachment 501456
> 
> View attachment 501455
> 
> View attachment 501454


where is marshallville outfitters? im pretty familiar with that area and never knew there was a store there. thats 15 minutes from where i live. any info would be appreciated....thanks


----------



## lureluzer

I think they've only been open for a few months. He's adding more ice stuff every week.


----------



## bobberbucket

I’d say when this blow is over that ice thickness is gonna impress some people! 🧊


Back in the barn for awhile. That wind & windchill is something else! Hopefully it settles down before i head back out for the night crawler shift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

How much snow did you get up that way?


----------



## bobberbucket

Muddy said:


> How much snow did you get up that way?


Not too much it’s blowing so hard it’s tough to tell I’ve seen anywhere from 3-5” in places. And some drifting here & there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Just got back in from chasing my trash can across the corn field. Gonna bundle up and go do some exploring here in a bit. Its brutal out there and I couldnt be happier!!!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

I bet the lakes are singing good today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Nimi opened up probably 90%. That being said there are definitely some protected areas around that will be fishable here as soon as this blow is over. I'll be putting some topside as soon as this wind is done


----------



## atroyernodoubt

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 501473
> 
> 
> I think they've only been open for a few months. He's adding more ice stuff every week.


This place only 10 minutes from my house didn't know it . gonna have to go check it out


----------



## allwayzfishin

Report coming soon boys...I'll find something to poke a hole in. Can't sit around thinking about it anymore 😂


----------



## allwayzfishin

View attachment 501483

Report coming soon boys...I'll find something to poke a hole in. Can't sit around thinking about it anymore 😂


----------



## CRB

RodsInTheMud said:


> OMG…… If my phone rang at 3 in the morning now a days I’d probably be traumatized! 🤣
> View attachment 501452





allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 501483
> 
> Report coming soon boys...I'll find something to poke a hole in. Can't sit around thinking about it anymore 😂


Be safe🎣


----------



## cement569

yes by all means be safe. if you get wet odds are you will freeze before you get back to your car....its brutal outside


----------



## troutmcallister

Mosquito was almost locked up yesterday it is wide open now if that wind dont calm down it's not gonna freeze like we want!!!


----------



## Neo87

troutmcallister said:


> Mosquito was almost locked up yesterday it is wide open now if that wind dont calm down it's not gonna freeze like we want!!!


Yep drove by to check it out. That wind is going to need to die down.


----------



## troutmcallister

Winds forecasted to be crazy until sunday man I hope there wrong


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Well fellas. I took a drive around two local NE Ohio reservoirs. Both of them were still about 50% wide open. The shorelines are getting pounded with this wind. Defiantly nothing fishable yet in my neck of the woods. Gonna crack open this bottle of Four Roses and stare at my vex the rest of the day 😔


----------



## Lil' Rob

Need some help with that Four Roses


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Lil' Rob said:


> Need some help with that Four Roses


Anytime bro!!! I hear it goes great with ice, and I aint talkin about on the rocks!!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Im reporting back with the suggestion to stay inside 😂. It's wicked out there fellas. Found two places that I could get on, both ponds by my house. Spudded around and was probably 3-4" both places. Definitely gonna fish tomorrow morning. Time to go thaw out in front of the firebox and eat some beef stew.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 501510
> 
> Im reporting back with the suggestion to stay inside 😂. It's wicked out there fellas. Found two places that I could get on, both ponds by my house. Spudded around and was probably 3-4" both places. Definitely gonna fish tomorrow morning. Time to go thaw out in front of the firebox and eat some beef stew.


Them eyes say it all…… LMFAO! 🤣


----------



## DBV

I heard water blew out at East Harbor. I wonder what that does to the fish when that happens and now if the ice fishing season will be poor at EH. Bummer, as that is such a fun place to fish.


----------



## partlyable

DBV said:


> I heard water blew out at East Harbor. I wonder what that does to the fish when that happens and now if the ice fishing season will be poor at EH. Bummer, as that is such a fun place to fish.


I have no idea how that effects the fish, but I saw pictures of the portage river and effects of the seiche is incredible to me.
I have my sled all packed and hopefully hitting a pond on Monday or Tuesday before it warms up. Still excited for the base we are putting on today and tomorrow.


----------



## Trouthunter

Drill is now mounted in the clam drill plate. 4” auger still free of any rust and is still sharp. Rods all ready, new jigs are here, new hard baits are in place. Float suit passed it’s test today for sub zero temps, but with this wind, a shelter would be necessary. Heater still working, although a few bottles of propane could be in order. All in all, ready to load up. Might check out Ledge or Spencer tomorrow.


----------



## cement569

im thinking that if the wind didnt wreak the ice on the osp it could be fishable by sunday, i live 5 mins. from there and might check it tomorro. thats usually one of the first ice places...and the last to thaw in the spring


----------



## allwayzfishin

Marnin ice junkies...seems it's not nearly as windy this morning so i suspect fish will be topside today. I know I'll be getting ready to head out after a couple coffees and a good poo. Good luck to anyone else who braves the elements. As bobber always says....spud spud spud your way out and wear ice picks.


----------



## CRB

Good luck and be safe👊


----------



## joekacz

Sooo no post from BB this morning…my humble guess is (1) he worked all night and still at it or (2) he’s gonna surprise us with a first of the season hardwater catch…just wondering 💭


----------



## CRB

joekacz said:


> Sooo no post from BB this morning…my humble guess is (1) he worked all night and still at it or (2) he’s gonna surprise us with a first of the season hardwater catch…just wondering 💭


👀


----------



## CRB

allwayzfishin said:


> Marnin ice junkies...seems it's not nearly as windy this morning so i suspect fish will be topside today. I know I'll be getting ready to head out after a couple coffees and a good poo. Good luck to anyone else who braves the elements. As bobber always says....spud spud spud your way out and wear ice picks.


You find anything Alwaysfishing and are you safe👊


----------



## bobberbucket

allwayzfishin said:


> Marnin ice junkies...seems it's not nearly as windy this morning so i suspect fish will be topside today. I know I'll be getting ready to head out after a couple coffees and a good poo. Good luck to anyone else who braves the elements. As bobber always says....spud spud spud your way out and wear ice picks.


Do it up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Sooo no post from BB this morning…my humble guess is (1) he worked all night and still at it or (2) he’s gonna surprise us with a first of the season hardwater catch…just wondering


Guess number one would be the winner! I had to slip into a mini coma when I got in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin

Well. Nothing but drinks...but hey, I'm fishing! Lol. Yeah. I'm totally safe on 3"


----------



## kit carson

Good job Adam!! Stay safe my friend!! HAPPY HOLIDAY TO ALL MY ICE JUNKIES!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

allwayzfishin said:


> Well. Nothing but drinks...but hey, I'm fishing! Lol. Yeah. I'm totally safe on 3"
> View attachment 501554


Comon, you gotta show the small ones too, or no one is going to believe you.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Nothing to brag about, probably gonna pack it in soon though. this wind keeps blowing my heater out and lifting the skirts up. ￼


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

allwayzfishin said:


> Nothing to brag about, probably gonna pack it in soon though. this wind keeps blowing my heater out and lifting the skirts up. ￼


That's a nice slab dude. Hoping to sneak away for a few hours tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## RJH68

Chippewa lake ice report. 

Lake locked up as far as I could see, 1.5 to 2 inches where I checked. 
Could see boot tracks and spud holes from a few others checking prior to my arrival.
Maybe this helps someone else.

Needs a few more days building for me.


----------



## joekacz

allwayzfishin said:


> Well. Nothing but drinks...but hey, I'm fishing! Lol. Yeah. I'm totally safe on 3"
> View attachment 501554


Hat’s off to you…Stay Safe and stay on top


----------



## loomis82

I drove by my lake and damnit I’m just not hardcore enough to get out there in this wind! It’s blowing like a mother up here still!


----------



## CRB

My buddy just seen on FB that Buckeye Lake has 5” of white ice, this was checked on the north side


----------



## loomis82

White ice?? I wouldn’t get too excited over that! I would take 2.5ins of hard ground ice than that! That’s a recipe for a swim!


----------



## CRB

Buckeye Lake


----------



## CRB

loomis82 said:


> White ice?? I wouldn’t get too excited over that! I would take 2.5ins of hard ground ice than that! That’s a recipe for a swim!


I get that Loomis, just reporting what I hear🍻


----------



## loomis82

Good report it is!


----------



## Evinrude58

Went out checked ice at Nimmy. Lots of open water areas so if you do go there be very careful. Campground shore ice was crap as usual but better a few feet from shore. Was alone so didn't venture out far. C1 ramp was nice but again lots of open water. Can't believe how open the lake is when it was 95% iced over on Thursday. Didn't think the wind would hurt it that bad. South Main at ramp good solid 2 inches or so but still open not far out. Walked to the cove south and it was suprisingly open. See pic below. Thought with winds out of the west that it would have been good. Also stopped at OSP and checked around the boat house. All iced over but didn't go out as one hit was thru at the boat house.


----------



## loomis82

Well I said f it! Took the kdrill out for a test run! That thing is f ing amazing!! What else is amazing is everywhere I drilled was 5+ ins! Would’ve took some pics but the 30mph plus winds and snow didn’t make that favorable


----------



## Trouthunter

I checked out Ledge Lake today. A guy was in a hub when I got there. In my opinion, that’s crazy being out there by himself on first ice. Roads still pretty slick getting there, but the lot was plowed. Had no problems getting my Mini Cooper in or out, no worries about getting stuck was that was my main concern. Drilled two holes next to dock as I didn’t want to get in a swim. 2-2.75” of ice, 50% cloudy white ice, the other 50% looked clear. Edges seem soft as my foot sunk in the snow drift and it felt a bit moist. Jigged a buckshot rattle spoon for about 15-20 min before I found out my gloves were not quite up to the tack of keeping my hands warm enough. But what else would you expect in this weather when raw dogging it without a shelter. Only took my picks (don’t know why because i didn’t walk on the ice), auger, scoop and one rod. Striker Ice suit did it’s job quite well though.


----------



## loomis82

I’d be more worried caught driving the mini cooper than a guy out by himself on the ice just sayin 😳


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got a few more dinks and lost a nice bass at the hole. Time to pack up tho and chisel my shanty off the ice. Looking forward to getting out tomorrow sometime and of course Monday and Tuesday. Not a bad start to the season considering the strong winds and negative temps.


----------



## Trouthunter

loomis82 said:


> I’d be more worried caught driving the mini cooper than a guy out by himself on the ice just sayin 😳


Definitely have to watch how much stuff you want to take in that. But it has a lot more room than the Miata I had. The Miata was so small, it didn’t even have a cup holder.


----------



## CRB

🤣👊


----------



## CRB

Trout


CRB said:


> 🤣👊





CRB said:


> 🤣👊


Merry Christmas everyone, Happy Birthday Jesus🙏


----------



## smokingbarrel

bobberbucket said:


> I feel your pain! My wife loves to “ORGANIZE ” my stuff all the time. Somehow my hunting & fishing gear ends up at the back bottom corner of my storage room behind & under everything she can stack in the way!
> 
> I’m starting to wonder if it’s a strategy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bobber my wife used to like organizing my stuff too, fishing gear, hunting gear, tools etc. Until I informed her every time she moves it out of her way causing me to have to search that I would not play treasure hunt and search I would just buy new maybe double or triple to replace what she "moved out of her way" She made it a win win for me because I got more equipment to put "in her way" and to add to my ever-growing collection. For some reason she has never moved my electronics or augers hmm maybe she price checked those things LOL😁


----------



## bobberbucket

smokingbarrel said:


> Bobber my wife used to like organizing my stuff too, fishing gear, hunting gear, tools etc. Until I informed her every time she moves it out of her way causing me to have to search that I would not play treasure hunt and search I would just buy new maybe double or triple to replace what she "moved out of her way" She made it a win win for me because I got more equipment to put "in her way" and to add to my ever-growing collection. For some reason she has never moved my electronics or augers hmm maybe she price checked those things LOL


Good to see you around here SB! Funny my wife doesn’t mess with the vex or auger either. But I’ve made mention to her & the kids many times nothing better happen to those items ever. 

Might have even said something like “whoever touches my important Ice Fishing stuff will die”


My numbers still the same if ya still got it. Shoot me a text if your hitting the ice in one of the usual haunts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Ice maker is on pretty chilly out here around boardman. Should more than a couple options come Monday 🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

This was 1:19 in the afternoon Christmas Eve.


----------



## bobberbucket

Merry Christmas freeze buddies! 🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

This is my Christmas confessional..... I was the guy in the hub shelter deemed to be doing the aformentioned "unsafe" activities........BUT i was wearing a float suit.....plus life jacket....ice picks....traction.....used the spud.... I even got some fresh helium in the boots.🙃


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> This is my Christmas confessional..... I was the guy in the hub shelter deemed to be doing the aformentioned "unsafe" activities........BUT i was wearing a float suit.....plus life jacket....ice picks....traction..... I even got some fresh helium in the boots.


 But were there any fish? That’s the real confession I wanna hear!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

Sadly the answer is no. I had a chance at one...... I was unable to do the necessary finesse fishing while holding down the hub with one hand. That wind was ROWDY! 
It felt fantastic to ride a berg. The edge was very soft (got a boot full of water and didn't even know it). The key was a running start and big jump over the snow drift on the edge.


----------



## flyphisherman

I'll be more prepared next time!


----------



## CRB

Merry Christmas everyone 👊


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> Sadly the answer is no. I had a chance at one...... I was unable to do the necessary finesse fishing while holding down the hub with one hand. That wind was ROWDY!
> It felt fantastic to ride a berg. The edge was very soft (got a boot full of water and didn't even know it). The key was a running start and big jump over the snow drift on the edge.


Fish or no fish the Christmas eve berg ride was worth it! I’m jealous as hell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

bobberbucket said:


> Fish or no fish the Christmas eve berg ride was worth it! I’m jealous as hell


I know you'll be out there riding a berg soon. Hopefully with better results. May the fish gods shine down upon you.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Tuesday for sure for me. Most likely will try Nimmy


----------



## allwayzfishin

About to pop some holes....Merry Christmas 🎄 iceheads


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Merry Christmas to all you crazy ice fishin fools.
The ole lady hooked me up with more jigs than I know what to do with. Hoping to see and provide lots of fish porn in the next day or so.


----------



## CRB

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Merry Christmas to all you crazy ice fishin fools.
> The ole lady hooked me up with more jigs than I know what to do with. Hoping to see and provide lots of fish porn in the next day or so.


Present from my wife🤣


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

CRB said:


> Present from my wife🤣


Thats awesome lol!!!


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

Merry Christmas everyone! The season begins tomorrow morning for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

On da board with a dink gill lol


----------



## cement569

drove through osp a few minutes ago and observed one fellow fishing. he was out pretty far right at the edge of the channel. didnt venture out to see how he was doing


----------



## lureluzer

No idea who that could've been.🤔.. 2" white 2"clear


----------



## cement569

i hope whoever it is will be nice and give a fishing report...lol


----------



## allwayzfishin

Every time I find a pod of fish, I get set up and they move far away. Haven't had anything come by since I got situated. Talk about frustration. Lol


----------



## CRB

allwayzfishin said:


> Every time I find a pod of fish, I get set up and they move far away. Haven't had anything come by since I got situated. Talk about frustration. Lol
> View attachment 501623


At least your on 👊


----------



## Bigfillet

Has anyone had eyes on Pymatuning to see if we have any ice? I’m guessing the wind kept the main lake open.


----------



## lureluzer

Packed it up. Time to do dad stuff. 2" clear under 2" of white ice. Started in 6fow moved out to 9 and the schools of gills were regularly moving in and out. All I used was a pinmin with spikes. Pretty good bite for the few hours I was there. Felt great to get out and my jaw dropped when this piggy came through the hole. As always the pics don't do it justice. All the fish went back in the lake. Hope everyone has a great Christmas and even better season on the ice!


----------



## allwayzfishin

I got the old skunkaroo today so I'm packing it in as well and going to go crack open a bottle of bourbon and pout lol


----------



## loomis82

It’s on tomorrow!! Guys out in our honey hole!!!! Will be hitting it in the afternoon!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

What an awesome Christmas bonus to get out on the ice!!!! Almost feel surreal!!!! If i dont catch anything im fine with it!!! Just feels great to be on the hardwater. Ps. Watch getting your fingers stuck in your hubs. Doesnt feel good. I guess i got free chum for the water though🤣


----------



## CRB

Guy on FB / Ohio Ice and Outdoors just posted a video of Sketter out from the cemetery with 4” he said


----------



## RJH68

Checked Chippewa out again today, walked a good distance north, spudded the entire way, few spots 1 hit went thru, bald eagles out and ice by the ramp now about 3”+ Hopefully can have a fishing report next couple days.


----------



## Evinrude58

Didn't make it out today because of all the grandkids being here, but definitely will be on the ice tomorrow. Thinking Nimmy or OSP.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Evinrude58 said:


> Didn't make it out today because of all the grandkids being here, but definitely will be on the ice tomorrow. Thinking Nimmy or OSP.


Good luck and be safe. Still lots of open water and sketchy ice out there!!!


----------



## Lil' Rob

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> What an awesome Christmas bonus to get out on the ice!!!! Almost feel surreal!!!! If i dont catch anything im fine with it!!! Just feels great to be on the hardwater. Ps. Watch getting your fingers stuck in your hubs. Doesnt feel good. I guess i got free chum for the water though
> View attachment 501628
> 
> View attachment 501630
> 
> View attachment 501629


With the temps...surprised you even felt it 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

I know that there will be plenty of others out in the morning besides us main guys. If you’re reading this, please remember spikes and spud bars! The ice came on us quick and there will be plenty of areas that are not safe! Would hate to hear about anything bad in the coming days. Take your time, be smart, have fun! Post some fresh fish porn tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo87

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> I know that there will be plenty of others out in the morning besides us main guys. If you’re reading this, please remember spikes and spud bars! The ice came on us quick and there will be plenty of areas that are not safe! Would hate to hear about anything bad in the coming days. Take your time, be smart, have fun! Post some fresh fish porn tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hoping to head out to mosquito tomorrow. Appreciate the guidance!


----------



## bobberbucket

Neo87 said:


> Hoping to head out to mosquito tomorrow. Appreciate the guidance!












Good morning icers! - It’s gonna be a fantastic day to be out on the hardwater. That is exactly where Intend to be! 🧊. 

I’ll have a report later & hopefully some fish porn. Either way it’s always a good time on the ice with the syndicate! 🧊

Best of luck to those headed out today. I’m looking forward to the reports Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

Don’t forget that safety gear! SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE,FLOTATION 

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutmcallister

Ice check 30 yards of mosquito 305 ramp I forgot my picks so didnt venture any further but found 5-6in 4to 5 hard hits with spud to find water


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Been at it since 5am. Lost something big, im assuming a catfish. Lots of lookers and no takers yet.


----------



## Mattiba

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Been at it since 5am. Lost something big, im assuming a catfish. Lots of lookers and no takers yet.


How thick is the ice out there? I’m going to try this afternoon.


----------



## JiggingJacks

Feels great to finally get back out!!!!


----------



## kit carson

This is what we all waiting for, fish seem to be hugging the bottom. Storm might have them messed up a little. Still no better way of fishing especially with the syndicate!!









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## troutmcallister

U guys making me so jealous I'm stuck at work all day literally sitting at the honda shop just wishing I was fishing with yall


----------



## troutmcallister

Il be out Wednesday though!!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

First dink of the season!!!


----------



## loomis82

Feels damn great to be out!! Now we need a few toothy critters to cooperate!


----------



## joekacz

loomis82 said:


> Feels damn great to be out!! Now we need a few toothy critters to cooperate!
> View attachment 501661


Where’s the new shanty…but most of all how’s that young lady doing?? Enjoy 😊 the day!


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bass knuckles

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them hands looking cleaned up this year 😂 heading out now, hopefully get on some piggy’s 💨💨💨💨


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are nice 😊 but they ain’t GILLS!…is it a little sketchy?…Have a SAFE day out there and stay on top…


----------



## smokingbarrel

bobberbucket said:


> Good to see you around here SB! Funny my wife doesn’t mess with the vex or auger either. But I’ve made mention to her & the kids many times nothing better happen to those items ever.
> 
> Might have even said something like “whoever touches my important Ice Fishing stuff will die”
> 
> 
> My numbers still the same if ya still got it. Shoot me a text if your hitting the ice in one of the usual haunts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good seeing your able to be in the hardwater hunt some this year Bobber. I hope to attempt hard water walking this year I am sure we will have fat guy ice thickness this year for me to waddle out on the ice 😄 Not so sure if I will haul the flip over this year or go with my hub since its lighter, hopefully work eases up a bit so a few trips can be made otherwise might end up having a clearance sale for my ice fishing gear so I can get bigger couch and TV and hibernate with grandkids all winter which won't be healthy for anyone once withdrawals hit lol

I still have your number my number is same to hope we get to meet up on the hardwater this year or at least all meet up at IHOP for breakfast sometime this year.


----------



## threeten

joekacz said:


> Where’s the new shanty…but most of all how’s that young lady doing?? Enjoy 😊 the day!


She’s giving the THUMBS UP and she’s on the ice. That’s a promising sight!!
Good luck and stay safe to all that are out!!


----------



## atroyernodoubt

I'm sitting here on the couch seeing these reports.gear, safety gear all ready to go and it's killing me not to be out.got family from out of town for the holidays.my nephew from the south says he never ice fished so maybe it'll work out for tomorrow or Wednesday to get out with him.


----------



## loomis82

Lol didn’t want to haul it out for the first trip! The daughter seems to be doing better still has some days she’s not as good. We are a little rusty 1 for 6 or so


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

Man is it good to be back on the ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwithsons

fishwithsons said:


> Man is it good to be back on the ice!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Bb you must be around the corner lol


----------



## nixmkt

bobberbucket said:


> ...



BB's "favorite" species! So who had to pull it out of the hole and unhook it for you?


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> BB's "favorite" species! So who had to pull it out of the hole and unhook it for you?


I’ll send you the video of me grabbing it. 

Remember stay home no fishing for you until mid January. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Hitting enough to keep me awake









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Ended the day 1-8. We were a bit rusty and slow to get to the tip ups when we got bit lol. Did lose a lunker! Would’ve liked to move around but after I drilled my last hole my kdrill took a ****. There’s a big chip in it and it would not cut anymore. Back it goes


----------



## bobberbucket

Had a great time out there on the hardwater with the syndicate! 

Multi species day 6” of ice fish were pretty dang active most of the time. It was great to see almost all the syndicate out there today! 

I been working my life away I needed a day like today! 🧊


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loomis82

Sorry for the safety post, but it still amazes me the amount of people who either don’t own a spud or just don’t use one! I watched three groups blindly walk out. One of the groups walked right across some stuff that was just froze over a day and half ago. I’m sorry call me a ******* but l would find it real tough risking my own life in front of my daughter to go save a moron! We couldn’t walk a direct route out to our spot because of weak spots. We just took our time and i spudded away. I’ve taught my daughter it’s not a race to get out there and getting back safe is better than catching a ton any day. I bet she knows more how to be safe at 9 then a lot of the so called professionals no spud folk out there. Ok I’m done lol


----------



## Workingman

A year or 2 ago I watched this family park their car at an alum creek ramp, get out and just start walking around on the ice. They weren't looking to fish or skate. It was like "hey, the waters frozen... let's go check it out!" I was cringing the whole time, praying I wouldn't witness one go in. It's just crazy that it doesn't occur to people how risky it is. They weren't even back in a cove, walked right out to the main lake.


----------



## Evinrude58

Hit Nimmy today. Fishing wasn't bad. Caught 6 Crappie ( 9-10 inch) and lots of gills though most were under 7 inches. Started the day using the pocketfisherman and first fish on it was a 9 inch Crappie. Do need to add a spring bobber


----------



## cement569

love that pocket fisherman, i remember them when they first came out. i saw guys out there but didnt stop, what was the ice like?


----------



## Trouthunter

Hit Chippewa today, 8 shacks out. Spudded out seeing clear ice all the way. Forgot my corkers as the surface was super slick on the way out, but ok with the fresh dusting of snow on way in. A dozen mostly 10” crappie with only one around 7” and a 7” bluegill. 5” of clear ice. Only spent around 3.5 hours on ice, but for an hour or so, close to doubling up on fish. Great to be back on the ice.


----------



## Rooster

Only small fish today, but grateful to be on 6"+ of SW Ohio ice!
















Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob

loomis82 said:


> Sorry for the safety post, but it still amazes me the amount of people who either don’t own a spud or just don’t use one! I watched three groups blindly walk out. One of the groups walked right across some stuff that was just froze over a day and half ago. I’m sorry call me a ***** but l would find it real tough risking my own life in front of my daughter to go save a moron! We couldn’t walk a direct route out to our spot because of weak spots. We just took our time and i spudded away. I’ve taught my daughter it’s not a race to get out there and getting back safe is better than catching a ton any day. I bet she knows more how to be safe at 9 then a lot of the so called professionals no spud folk out there. Ok I’m done lol


You're a good dad!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwhacker

Only got out for a couple hours but buddy hooked me up with a hot tip at GLSM. Was a great day out with someone in our group pulling a fish out every minute or so. Probably had 20+ gills and 4 crappies. Great to be out.


----------



## jackal_727

loomis82 said:


> Ended the day 1-8. We were a bit rusty and slow to get to the tip ups when we got bit lol. Did lose a lunker! Would’ve liked to move around but after I drilled my last hole my kdrill took a ****. There’s a big chip in it and it would not cut anymore. Back it goes
> View attachment 501673


Where's the chip? Are you referring to the notch in the offset of the chisel tip? I've been using mine for a few years now. I get a full season out of a set of blades. Not sure what setting your using on your drill, but I've got to use the low setting. High power makes the blades skip and dulls them incredibly fast.


----------



## loomis82

The actual blades have a couple chips in them I’m running at low speed and I’m using just drill setting not the hammer setting


----------



## jackal_727

loomis82 said:


> The actual blades have a couple chips in them I’m running at low speed and I’m using just drill setting not the hammer setting


Right on. I tore up the first set of mine because it was too difficult to read directions 😂 They're pretty good about sharpening blades and getting them sent back out. I bought a spare set so I can swap one out when the first is in the mail.


----------



## flyphisherman

Found some of that GOOD clear stuff. No sketchy feelings here. Now, if I could find the fish. I know which side of the lake they're NOT on. lol


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> View attachment 501706
> View attachment 501706
> Found some of that GOOD clear stuff. No sketchy feelings here. Now, if I could find the fish. I know which side of the lake they're NOT on. lol


That’s some mighty fine looking ice you got there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freezey fishers! , - 

Sure looks like it’s going to be another fantastic day on the hard water. Temperatures are up some & the wind has calmed to 5mph . Pressure is a touch high 30.31 & rising some. Imagine that the will make them a lil shy but should still be fairly aggressive with the overcast skies. 

I’ll be looking forward to the reports. Thank you to everyone who’s been sharing their reports here. They have been an awesome read! 

I wish I wasn’t going to work today but it is what it is. . Glad I got to get out an stick a few with the boys yesterday! 

I haven’t heard of anyone swimming yet so that’s a bit of good news. 

Reminder: NO ICE IS SAFE ICE ALWAYS CHECK YOUR OWN ICE!

Don’t forget your : SPUDS, SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE,& PARTNER 

Edit: Positive vibes & lips on hooks 


, 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning freezey fishers! , -
> 
> Sure looks like it’s going to be another fantastic day on the hard water. Temperatures are up some & the wind has calmed to 5mph . Pressure is a touch high 30.31 & rising some. Imagine that the will make them a lil shy but should still be fairly aggressive with the overcast skies.
> 
> I’ll be looking forward to the reports. Thank you to everyone who’s been sharing their reports here. They have been an awesome read!
> 
> I wish I wasn’t going to work today but it is what it is. . Glad I got to get out an stick a few with the boys yesterday!
> 
> I haven’t heard of anyone swimming yet so that’s a bit of good news.
> 
> Reminder: NO ICE IS SAFE ICE ALWAYS CHECK YOUR OWN ICE!
> 
> Don’t forget your : SPUDS, SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE,& PARTNER
> 
> Edit: Positive vibes & lips on hooks
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And thanks for your reports also…hopefully the rain forecast’s puke out and we can keep what we got…Stay safe and stay on top


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> And thanks for your reports also…hopefully the rain forecast’s puke out and we can keep what we got…Stay safe and stay on top


Good thing some places got some impressive inches. I’ve heard as much as 8” in some places I’m sure there will be micro climates that hold through the warm up.

I hope we can get together an sick some fish one of these days Joe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

And to think some folks were saying that we’d only get to fish shallow bays in December. HA HA to them! 

Guys are fishing main lake ice at lots of places. Guys are fishing from ticknor bay and walking clear to lansinger on the ice. That’s impressive! 

Guys are on Nimi, wingfoot, portage, Skeeter guys are & are everywhere! 

Like Said to the naysayers all the known spots will be Swiss cheese before they finish “Getting ready “. 

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bobberbucket said:


> Had a great time out there on the hardwater with the syndicate!
> 
> Multi species day 6” of ice fish were pretty dang active most of the time. It was great to see almost all the syndicate out there today!
> 
> I been working my life away I needed a day like today! 🧊
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great seeing your reports again! Hope you get out of work and can hit it again soon.


----------



## odell daniel

Fished Indian lake all day Monday on 7 inches, Should be 8 by this morning, fingers crossed its enough to survive the ridiculous weather we have in Ohio, no way 8 inches will thaw.


----------



## nixmkt

bobberbucket said:


> And to think some folks were saying that we’d only get to fish shallow bays in December. HA HA to them!
> Guys are fishing main lake ice at lots of places. Guys are fishing from ticknor bay and walking clear to lansinger on the ice. That’s impressive!
> Guys are on Nimi, wingfoot, portage, Skeeter guys are & are everywhere!
> Like Said to the naysayers all the known spots will be Swiss cheese before they finish “Getting ready “.
> ...



True, ended up to be lots of good ice in December but only due to a once in a generation severe storm that froze it very quickly. Otherwise it wouldn’t have happened. Glad many are getting out now but probably not going to be for very long. See you are down to only showing a single day forecast now. Likely much of that good ice will not survive the almost two full weeks of above freezing temps that’s forecast, including one day at 60 deg. Chances are those swiss cheese areas will be new ice again later.


----------



## loomis82

Can say what if and lucky forecast but it happened!


----------



## loomis82

Any time getting out before the new year is a bonus and I gladly excepted my chance to get out!


----------



## bobberbucket

nixmkt said:


> True, ended up to be lots of good ice in December but only due to a once in a generation severe storm that froze it very quickly. Otherwise it wouldn’t have happened. Glad many are getting out now but probably not going to be for very long. See you are down to only showing a single day forecast now. Likely much of that good ice will not survive the almost two full weeks of above freezing temps that’s forecast, including one day at 60 deg. Chances are those swiss cheese areas will be new ice again later.


Sorry we sore lipped all the fish. Try again next year. Hopefully you’ll have your chores done by then .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lureluzer

Dinks and drinks. Little slow. Hopefully it'll pick up later


----------



## 9Left

lureluzer said:


> View attachment 501732
> 
> View attachment 501730
> 
> View attachment 501731
> 
> 
> Dinks and drinks. Little slow. Hopefully it'll pick up later


busch lite apple...wow... i'm sure there's some sort of registration office on your way off the lake were you can turn in your man card… Or you can refer that picture to the Glock thread… Either one will suffice 😕


----------



## lureluzer

Lol. Best thing Busch ever made, sad to see it go. You know what they say about opinions and balloon knots.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

9Left said:


> busch lite apple...wow... i'm sure there's some sort of registration office on your way off the lake were you can turn in your man card… Or you can refer that picture to the Glock thread… Either one will suffice 😕


Even better post the pic in Uncle Timbo the Derailer. Trust me I have felt the wrath 🤣😂🤣


----------



## cement569

whoa, whats wrong with bush light apple? it comes out once a year and when it does i buy a few cases. i like it when its so cold it has ice chips floating in it....its a break from regular beer and no need to turn in your man card....lol


----------



## 9Left

cement569 said:


> whoa, whats wrong with bush light apple? it comes out once a year and when it does i buy a few cases. i like it when its so cold it has ice chips floating in it....its a break from regular beer and no need to turn in your man card....lol


Honestly… I'm a huge fan of cheap beers… It's my go to… Busch and Busch light are actually one of my favorites… But I seriously shy away from fruit flavoring in beer


----------



## BudIce

Made it out yesterday for the first time, it was nice to walk on the water again! Caught a handful of bluegill, no whoppers but still fun. Ant jig and waxie produced
I’ll be back out tomorrow and Thursday for sure. Great to see all these December 🧊 reports.


----------



## bobberbucket

BudIce said:


> Made it out yesterday for the first time, it was nice to walk on the water again! Caught a handful of bluegill, no whoppers but still fun. Ant jig and waxie produced
> I’ll be back out tomorrow and Thursday for sure. Great to see all these December 🧊 reports.
> View attachment 501749


Good stuff! Everyday on sweet December ice is a great day. Glad you got some action. 

Btw That vexilar is so fresh & clean lookin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nauti cat

Dozen of shanty's on Chippewa Lake today


----------



## BudIce

bobberbucket said:


> Good stuff! Everyday on sweet December ice is a great day. Glad you got some action.
> 
> Btw That vexilar is so fresh & clean lookin!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First time out of the box Bobber, Good eye! My old FL8 was struggling end of last season. So I upgraded to a brand new FL8 lol. Does what I need it to do haha


----------



## 1MoreKast

Nauti cat said:


> Dozen of shanty's on Chippewa Lake today


There was about a dozen or maybe a few more. I was one of them. Slow slow slow. Lots of lookers. No takers. Ice was good everywhere I checked. 6” and mostly clear.


----------



## CRB

BudIce said:


> First time out of the box Bobber, Good eye! My old FL8 was struggling end of last season. So I upgraded to a brand new FL8 lol. Does what I need it to do haha


Yep if you know how to read the bottom with it that’s all you need , I’ve had my very first fl8 for around 15 + years now and have only replaced the battery once, paid $162 at Gander Mtn, won’t ever replace it now for that🍻


----------



## CRB

Buddy and I drove down to Leesville and only about 1.5” on it, sketter tomarrow it is👊


----------



## bobberbucket

When I die my fl8 is going in the coffin with me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RJH68

I was also on Chippewa today with my brother. Slower than normal, we ended up with 6 keepers (one big gill and 5 crappies). Was still incredible to be ice fishing in December.


----------



## bobberbucket

RJH68 said:


> I was also on Chippewa today with my brother. Slower than normal, we ended up with 6 keepers (one big gill and 5 crappies). Was still incredible to be ice fishing in December.
> View attachment 501760
> 
> View attachment 501759


I like that fist full of crappie picture! Makes me wanna stick a few an try that pose. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappieboo420

I will be back out at Springfield tomorrow my ducer took a crap. so I’m fishing blind without it but I’m bringing a few bobbers to try out till my ducer comes.


----------



## fishwithsons

I’m taking the afternoon off to fish with my dad today. Is there any information on ice depth off C4 at Nimi? He doesn’t walk great so I’m looking for fairly close access.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning freeze buddies! - 

Looking like it’s gonna be a beautiful day out on the hardwater! I’ll bet they are flat out on fire today. . Hopefully everyone headed out has a safe & successful outing. Looking forward to seeing the fish porn while I do the work thing. 

I imagine conditions could be changing as temperatures rise. Please stay aware out there and plan accordingly. 

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks! 🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

... Was at Nimmy yesterday (Tuesday) before sunrise with 2 others. We attempted to get on the ice at different places: C1, S.Main St, Picnic Parking & C6. Bad looking 'Shove-Ice' at C1. Spudded out at all the to 100 yards. 2" at best. Did not attempt to try C1 bc of the ugly looking conditions. Did see 3 shanty's at Campground Bay. Heard other guys did go off C1 yesterday, but I was NOT comfortable with it. Went to OSP instead.


----------



## bobberbucket

icebucketjohn said:


> ... Was at Nimmy yesterday (Tuesday) before sunrise with 2 others. We attempted to get on the ice at different places: C1, S.Main St, Picnic Parking & C6. Bad looking 'Shove-Ice' at C1. Spudded out at all the to 100 yards. 2" at best. Did not attempt to try C1 bc of the ugly looking conditions. Did see 3 shanty's at Campground Bay. Heard other guys did go off C1 yesterday, but I was comfortable with it. Went to OSP instead.


How was the ice & bite at OSP ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

OSP has traditionally been 'Dink City' from my decades on the ice there. The bite is good with early ice, then it shuts down bc of the ATV & Snowmobile activity. The bite picks up after dark. Decent rod activity with occasionally getting some nice Crappie & Gills. Yesterday there was 4-5" ice. 20+ guys on the ice. It's a good place to initially test your gear, but I prefer other local inland lakes once good ice is formed.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

What lake is OSP if I may ask.


----------



## bobberbucket

UNCLEMIKE said:


> What lake is OSP if I may ask.


Old State Park in portage lakes off of State Route 619 .It’s pretty decent pan fishing from my experiences there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

right now its dink city, doesnt get good till late ice season. the longer the ice is on the better it gets


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

bobberbucket said:


> Old State Park in portage lakes off of State Route 619 .It’s pretty decent pan fishing from my experiences there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for taking time to reply. With the weather report it looks like it may be mid January before we get ice again.


----------



## lmbchckn

Any ice reports from mogadore? Drove past yesterday and seen a couple shantys off Sunnybrook.


----------



## ranger487

Had to drive across skeeter causeway and there at least 6 or more people out fishing on thr ice


----------



## nixmkt

lmbchckn said:


> Any ice reports from mogadore? Drove past yesterday and seen a couple shantys off Sunnybrook.



From yesterday (Post #2619) but no actual thicknesses listed.


bobberbucket said:


> ...
> Guys are fishing from ticknor bay and walking clear to lansinger on the ice. That’s impressive!
> ...


----------



## 1MoreKast

Fished cemetery at Skeeter. Solid 6" just about everywhere. Fished deep, shallow, in-between, drilled drilled drilled and 2 dink perch to show for it haha it was a grind. Even finding marks was a pain in the butt however last 30 min I was there found a school of what I believed to be tiny perch in about 18 fow. They would sniff the jig but only got one to bite. Could be me though😂 Gorgeous evening. Nice sunset. Still had a good time on the ice!


----------



## cement569

going out in the morning, probably last time until better ice. rain and warm friday i dont like that because while your out the shorelines get weak and you could get wet...ill wait till next freeze


----------



## set-the-drag

My brother said a couple guys were on ladue idk about that move saw a lot of open Christmas day. I think some people are just not smart enough. Not good right now


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> My brother said a couple guys were on ladue idk about that move saw a lot of open Christmas day. I think some people are just not smart enough. Not good right now


It’s all good until it isn’t. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRB

1MoreKast said:


> Fished cemetery at Skeeter. Solid 6" just about everywhere. Fished deep, shallow, in-between, drilled drilled drilled and 2 dink perch to show for it haha it was a grind. Even finding marks was a pain in the butt however last 30 min I was there found a school of what I believed to be tiny perch in about 18 fow. They would sniff the jig but only got one to bite. Could be me though😂 Gorgeous evening. Nice sunset. Still had a good time on the ice!


Started at the bouy line , buddy got a nice 18” large mouth then nothing we went to imagination station and nothing but small perch and on the camera the most shad I’ve ever seen in the 5 hours we sat there, non stop and not one eye


----------



## Workingman

Central Ohio checking in! First day out and it was fun. Took 1/2 day off of work and met codger out at knox lake for his first ice adventure. Had 5" clear with an inch of cloudy on top. Caught a bunch of drinks and just enough barely Keepers for a meal. Caught gills, crappie, perch and a largemouth. Surprisingly NO catfish. Here's codger with his first hardwater catch! Congrats!


----------



## CRB

CRB said:


> Started at the bouy line , buddy got a nice 18” large mouth then nothing we went to imagination station and nothing but small perch and on the camera the most shad I’ve ever seen in the 5 hours we sat there, non stop and not one eye


And was nice to you Wivvywoo


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Workingman said:


> Central Ohio checking in! First day out and it was fun. Took 1/2 day off of work and met codger out at knox lake for his first ice adventure. Had 5" clear with an inch of cloudy on top. Caught a bunch of drinks and just enough barely Keepers for a meal. Caught gills, crappie, perch and a largemouth. Surprisingly NO catfish. Here's codger with his first hardwater catch! Congrats!
> View attachment 501801
> View attachment 501802
> View attachment 501803
> View attachment 501804
> View attachment 501805


Awesome workingman and thanks for getting Codger out there. Now he’s likely hooked.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Hit a local community pond after work today. Didn’t have any live bait as there is nowhere within a half hour that sells spikes or meal worms. Used Berkeley gulp maggots and was a complete dud. Never tried them before and probably won’t again. Tons of lookers but as soon as they got on the bait it was right back to the bottom. Did catch a few which felt awesome. Soon as it got completely dark couldn’t even get anything to show up on the sonar. Gonna have to get a case of spikes asap to have bait for the season.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Gonna pull on all nighter tomorrow with a 30 pk wether I’m catching or not! 😉


----------



## wivywoo

CRB said:


> And was nice to you Wivvywoo


Hey CRB. Yeah always nice to meet fellow OGF's out on the ice. I was also at the North end of Skeeter and ended up catching several dink bluegill and crappie. I got a new hummingbird megalive scope that I've been playing with. I think I spent more time trying to learn how to use that than fishing today but it definitely put me on to some fish that I chased around. They were just all dinks.


----------



## John Boat

bobberbucket said:


> It’s all good until it isn’t.
> Good to be on the ice as I caught an elusive rubber lipped golden trout at Milton this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Just a few ice facts for you “icers “…we just came out of 111 straight hours of below freezing 🥶 temperatures…so you can see what it takes to get some good hard clear ice that is what I call fishable…still gotta follow the rules but the confidence level is a little better…hopefully these next 10 days are kind to all of you…reported by Fox 8 this morning was the winter of ‘76/‘77…35 straight days of below freezing temperatures…we had some serious ice for a looong time…you had to sharpen blades daily…Stay safe and stay on top


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fishers! 

I really shouldn’t have went to bed so early. I missed a bunch of GREAT reports! Glad that so many of you were able to get out. Also awesome to see OGFers meeting up & having good times together out there! Thank you everyone for the awesome reading this morning! 

The blasphemous weather starts today. We just gotta ride out this warm spell. I imagine plenty of places will fish for several days of this warm up depending on the volume of rain that we receive. 

Either way there will be micro climates that hold on longer than others. If you know where they are you’ll be more likely to walk on water a little longer than some of us. It all comes down to leg work. 

It’ll probably be a very fishy day out there for those headed out. The pressure is a touch high but I’ve just got an inkling feeling that the sudden warm throwing a little nutrient filled melt in the lake will have them fishes tummies a’h grumbling. 

While fishing warm ups it’s best to have multiple entrance & exit points planned incase things deteriorate while your out. Use that spud everywhere you go it will absolutely tell you everything you want to know. If your out and notice things going south quickly don’t wait around to see what happens GET OUT ASAP. 

I’ll be rooting for the guys out today while I’m slaving for the man. Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks! 

SPUDS, SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE,FLOTATION & A PARTNER. To help you stay on top!


🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mach1cj

joekacz said:


> the winter of ‘76/‘77…35 straight days


Yes, I drilled thru 30" of ice about 300 yds. from Mouse Island that year.


----------



## Frickster

joekacz said:


> Just a few ice facts for you “icers “…we just came out of 111 straight hours of below freezing 🥶 temperatures…so you can see what it takes to get some good hard clear ice that is what I call fishable…still gotta follow the rules but the confidence level is a little better…hopefully these next 10 days are kind to all of you…reported by Fox 8 this morning was the winter of ‘76/‘77…35 straight days of below freezing temperatures…we had some serious ice for a looong time…you had to sharpen blades daily…Stay safe and stay on top


I would add that how low the temps go is more important than just the time below freezing. If we got that same 111 hours of just 30 degrees, we would never had good ice. Having temps in negatives or single digits is what really gets the ice thickness building fast. This has to be the fastest ice build up we had in a very long time. I don't every recall getting on ice with just 3-4 days of cold temps when we had nothing to start. That only happens with the extreme cold temps and lack of snow to insulate it. I've seen ice grow an inch or two over night with negative temps. Also add you should scout out the lake you plan on fishing as the ice is building to see what area of the lake froze last. In some cases I seen where geese will keep a area open and be last to freeze. When that area freezes you won't be able to tell what was frozen first verses last especially when snow covers it. So you can go to very safe ice to danger ice in one step.
Good Luck
Frickster


----------



## CRB

Frickster said:


> I would add that how low the temps go is more important than just the time below freezing. If we got that same 111 hours of just 30 degrees, we would never had good ice. Having temps in negatives or single digits is what really gets the ice thickness building fast. This has to be the fastest ice build up we had in a very long time. I don't every recall getting on ice with just 3-4 days of cold temps when we had nothing to start. That only happens with the extreme cold temps and lack of snow to insulate it. I've seen ice grow an inch or two over night with negative temps. Also add you should scout out the lake you plan on fishing as the ice is building to see what area of the lake froze last. In some cases I seen where geese will keep a area open and be last to freeze. When that area freezes you won't be able to tell what was frozen first verses last especially when snow covers it. So you can go to very safe ice to danger ice in one step.
> Good Luck
> Frickster


What’s weird about how fast it built was the fact that there were some sort of duck feathers and wing parts lodged into the ice on the south end of sketter, poor guys didn’t realize what was Hap till it was to late, I should’ve took pics


----------



## set-the-drag

Sorry fellas.... I jinxed us on the weather I shouldn't have bought stuff for ice fishing it pissed the gods off and now it's going to be gone in a few days 😢


----------



## wivywoo

set-the-drag said:


> Sorry fellas.... I jinxed us on the weather I shouldn't have bought stuff for ice fishing it pissed the gods off and now it's going to be gone in a few days 😢


Yeah. Way to go. I think you should sell it all. Let me know what you have. I might be interested 🤣


----------



## buck16on

I used Mega Live for the first-time last year ice fishing and really enjoyed it. Seeing fish come from far away to attack or check out the bait being jigged is a lot of fun. Enjoyed in my boats during the soft water season also.


----------



## wivywoo

buck16on said:


> I used Mega Live for the first-time last year ice fishing and really enjoyed it. Seeing fish come from far away to attack or check out the bait being jigged is a lot of fun. Enjoyed in my boats during the soft water season also.


Yeah I just got it when I bought my new boat this year and then rigged it up for the ice also. It is quite awesome. It's hard to take your eyes off of it. I actually enjoy it better than I did the camera that I had. My camera broke last year so this works much better for me. I just need to get the settings down that work the best for it. It is a bit cumbersome to carry around so I need to get a better rig for that but overall it is fun to use. I was definitely able to find a school of fish yesterday out on the ice that I probably wouldn't have found without it. Unfortunately they were all dinks


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Lookin like temps will be dropping again after this temporary warm up. We'll be back in business in no time


----------



## cement569

just came off of the ice, starting to get spooky out there. alot of water running down the holes and shoreline getting iffy, im done until we get another freeze. but i got out 4 times so that cured the itch for a while


----------



## kit carson

Heading out in a few, hope the evening bite is better than it's been the last three days

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

I had my 1st ice adventure this morning at a local pond with a buddy. Fishing was slow for me but my buddy got 6 gills and decent bass. Small tungsten ice jigs and a single maggot got it done. I had 2 tip ups going the whole time but only produce a couple false flags and no bait with a check. We found good depth and some nice slopes with some hole recon work. 

Good day and felt good to hard water walk. I cannot believe I didn't bring my OTTER/BIBS/COOK STOVE today and basically sat on a bucket 🪣 😆😆😆

Can't not wait for next 🥶 spell!

Don.


----------



## viking

Ya I put the wammy on us I just got the mega live and had to send it back cause it wouldn’t even connect plus I got a Eskimo 450 and a bunch of jigs I put 5 spoons in the freezer before I even bought anything and here we are


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

viking said:


> Ya I put the wammy on us I just got the mega live and had to send it back cause it wouldn’t even connect plus I got a Eskimo 450 and a bunch of jigs I put 5 spoons in the freezer before I even bought anything and here we are


Now that i think about it, this more than likely is all your fault. Buying all those fancy toys!!!! I will gladly sit in your new shanty and fool around with that mega for all the pain and suffering you've caused me. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## bobberbucket

I got done earlier than expected with work. & I couldn’t resist sneaking off to a local joint to catch a bite around some of the syndicate boys. 

Tungsten jig & maggots in 17 fow worked like a charm. Caught a lot of smalls & some ok ish fish . Action was fairly steady plenty good enough to keep me happy. 

Ice was 6” where I fished 5” clear one inch cloudy. But the lake overall was very sloppy on top definitely some ugly saggy bad spots out there. 

Fun times! 


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman

Twisted , nothing wrong with bucket fishing! That's how I roll! I have a suitcase shanty, only use it as a sled. I love being outside and the shanty is a bit claustrophobic to me. Only use it when wind is too strong!


----------



## wivywoo

If anybody else is thinking about going out Friday morning send me a PM if you would like some company. I would like to get out as I could not get out today. I know it's going to be sloppy for sure so I definitely don't want to go by myself anywhere.


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I got done earlier than expected with work. & I couldn’t resist sneaking off to a local joint to catch a bite around some of the syndicate boys.
> 
> Tungsten jig & maggots in 17 fow worked like a charm. Caught a lot of smalls & some ok ish fish . Action was fairly steady plenty good enough to keep me happy.
> 
> Ice was 6” where I fished 5” clear one inch cloudy. But the lake overall was very sloppy on top definitely some ugly saggy bad spots out there.
> 
> Fun times!
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww you got your rod wet


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning solid liquid fishers! - 

Well looks like it’s gonna be 6 days of rough road for us before it starts cooling off again.  I’ll be tossing some extra spoons in the freezer! 

Anyone thinking about headed out during this warm up better know what they are up against. It can get downright dangerous in a hurry. The ice will be fine until it’s not fine all at once. 

If you don’t have experience with these type of conditions & neither does your partner it’s probably best to sit this out until things cool off & firm up. Even experienced guys get into trouble during times like this.  Let’s not end 2022 in tragedy!

Ill be working for the man all day. I know some will be out today on the hardwater chasing that bite. (You know you can’t keep them syndicate boys off the ice) 

The bite should be pretty dang good today with the continued melt & nutrients dumping into the lake. And the pressure looks pretty good as well. Hopefully those who go have safe & successful outings!

Best of luck to those headed out today! Positive vibes & lips on hooks 🧊


SPUDS,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE,FLOATATION, PARTNER & A PLAN. 

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Aww you got your rod wet


Twice now! In January we’re gonna get yours wet too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

A very experienced friend of mine was on Pymo yesterday and mentioned that it was getting soft on top and near the shorelines...Stay safe and stay on top


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> A very experienced friend of mine was on Pymo yesterday and mentioned that it was getting soft on top and near the shorelines...Stay safe and stay on top


I believe it there were some wet cracks, saggy ugly spots on the lake yesterday. 

& in the holes that were in the low ice as I would call it . It was doing the toilet bowl thing. You know it’s time to keep your head on a swivel when you see that! Im just glad I got off with dry boots & didn’t have to play hopscotch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> I believe it there were some wet cracks, saggy ugly spots on the lake yesterday.
> 
> & in the holes that were in the low ice as I would call it . It was doing the toilet bowl thing. You know it’s time to keep your head on a swivel when you see that! Im just glad I got off with dry boots & didn’t have to play hopscotch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As the ole saying goes...BEEN THERE...DONE THAT...If this crap keeps up you and I and IHD are destined to fish off of my boat instead of on some GOOD hardwater...LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> As the ole saying goes...BEEN THERE...DONE THAT...If this crap keeps up you and I and IHD are destined to fish off of my boat instead of on some GOOD hardwater...LOL


Im sure we wouldn’t throw rocks at that scenario! 

need this boat in my life. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Im sure we wouldn’t throw rocks at that scenario!
> 
> need this boat in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ain't NO WAY I would ever do that to my boat...good thing that that's all sponsor driven...if you don't mind we'll take a chance over the side of the boat...I'm still in amazement of watching that...LOL LOL LOL


----------



## bobberbucket

joekacz said:


> Ain't NO WAY I would ever do that to my boat...good thing that that's all sponsor driven...if you don't mind we'll take a chance over the side of the boat...I'm still in amazement of watching that...LOL LOL LOL


Come on let us “Customize “ it for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Im sure we wouldn’t throw rocks at that scenario!
> 
> need this boat in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's definitely your type of boat BB. Hell if you had that boat your wife would never see you.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD




----------



## CRB

🤣👊


----------



## ScumFrog

I would totally do that to my boat!! Now you’re giving me some ideas🤔🤔


----------



## CRB

There has to be a fine line there as to not fill the boat up😎


----------



## ScumFrog

Ahh just keep the bilge pump running and use the outflow to mix chum. On a serious note if you’re a good welder it could totally be done. Would definitely need 2 anchors to keep the boat steady and you would need fairly calm days. I’ve used my flasher many times in my boat but the biggest issue is keeping the transducer still. In leu of cutting holes in your boat you could hillbilly rig large diameter pipe to the side of your boat.


----------



## CRB

ScumFrog said:


> Ahh just keep the bilge pump running and use the outflow to mix chum. On a serious note if you’re a good welder it could totally be done. Would definitely need 2 anchors to keep the boat steady and you would need fairly calm days. I’ve used my flasher many times in my boat but the biggest issue is keeping the transducer still. In leu of cutting holes in your boat you could hillbilly rig large diameter pipe to the side of your boat.


I actually bent a piece of all thread and rigged it to the boat to hold my transducer still like your talking about, works pretty well👊


----------



## CRB

Just used zip ties to hold the cable and float to the all thread


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## ScumFrog

Good stuff!


CRB said:


> I actually bent a piece of all thread and rigged it to the boat to hold my transducer still like your talking about, works pretty well👊


----------



## loomis82

May give it a try tomorrow morning up here in Michigan. I’ll have to see how my lake is holding up on my way home from work with the trusty spud


----------



## ScumFrog

It feels like spring outside and the spawning is about to start and the morels will be popping. WWWWHHHHYYYYYY!!!! Such a tease we had. What do we need to sacrifice for the ice gods to smile on us?


----------



## CRB

ScumFrog said:


> It feels like spring outside and the spawning is about to start and the morels will be popping. WWWWHHHHYYYYYY!!!! Such a tease we had. What do we need to sacrifice for the ice gods to smile on us?


Well like you said, it’s spillway time😎


----------



## ScumFrog

🤫


----------



## codger

ScumFrog said:


> It feels like spring outside and the spawning is about to start and the morels will be popping. WWWWHHHHYYYYYY!!!! Such a tease we had. What do we need to sacrifice for the ice gods to smile on us?


One ice rod with reel, one jaw jacker, and two tip ups. You can send them to me and I will promise more fishable hard water. Trust me


----------



## ScumFrog

Now I know what codger wants for his birthday 


codger said:


> One ice rod with reel, one jaw jacker, and two tip ups. You can send them to me and I will promise more fishable hard water. Trust me


----------



## codger

ScumFrog said:


> Now I know what codger wants for his birthday


Okay, sure, if you don't mind waiting til August for fishable ice.


----------



## ScumFrog

I would certainly “ride that berg”. 
hey what do you guys use to get your shanty windows clean? I got a used one and you can’t see out of them at all. I read no windex because it will dry them out and then they crack. These windows look like walborn water.


----------



## ShakerMan

Any ice in NEO thick enough to fish tomorrow? I got the bug!


----------



## viking

Try some dawn and water


----------



## Mattiba

ScumFrog said:


> I would certainly “ride that berg”.
> hey what do you guys use to get your shanty windows clean? I got a used one and you can’t see out of them at all. I read no windex because it will dry them out and then they crack. These windows look like walborn water.


I have heard Pledge furniture polish work well. It also keeps the plastic softer. Never tried it though.


----------



## wivywoo

Enjoyed one last day out on the ice today. Conditions were not bad considering. I have to admit it was quite comfortable out there sitting on the ice at almost 60 deg out. Enjoyed meeting another OGFr again today. Caught a nice bunch of crappie. Lousy ditch pickles kept me busy also.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

wivywoo said:


> Enjoyed one last day out on the ice today. Conditions were not bad considering. I have to admit it was quite comfortable out there sitting on the ice at almost 60 deg out. Enjoyed meeting another OGFr again today. Caught a nice bunch of crappie. Lousy ditch pickles kept me busy also.
> View attachment 501939
> 
> View attachment 501938


It was a pleasure meeting and fishing with you! Hope you enjoyed the day as much as myself! Handled quite a few fish today!


----------



## goodday

Walleye on fire here at little bay de noc


----------



## Evinrude58

Thinking of giving it one last go in the morning depending on the rain.


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning friends of the freeze! -

Looks like we’re ending the year on a bittersweet note dreadfully warm but covered in ice. Great news is we’re starting the new year under ice cover!

Looking like only a few more days of this nonsense & then we will be cooling back down Wednesday night. Not looking super duper cold or anything YET but I have little doubt some places depending on how the rain works out will fish very early in the new year.. 

THE MORE ICE DANCE STARTS NOW!!!

The fish porn from yesterday put me in a great mood this morning ! [mention]flyphisherman [/mention] [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] [mention]wivywoo [/mention] Anyone else who was out yesterday y’all are some studs GOOD STUFF!

I know a few guys taking a hard think about heading out today. I’ll for sure be home but I’ll be there in spirt! 

IF YOU ARE NEW TO THIS….. NOW IS NOT THE TIME TO LEARN. ITS PRIME TIME FOR SOMEONE TO GET WET. ONCE THE COLD RETURNS & PROVIDES A LITTLE STABILITY IN TERMS OF CONDITIONS. IT WILL BE A LESS RISKY TIME TO TRY NEW THINGS & GAIN EXPERIENCE. 

Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!🧊

Don’t forget, SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS, ROPE,PARTNER & A PLAN!

Have a safe & happy new year!  

,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman




----------



## Bprice1031

IceHoleDestroyer said:


> It was a pleasure meeting and fishing with you! Hope you enjoyed the day as much as myself! Handled quite a few fish today!


Knowing you, those are some damn fine sized fish! Good seeing a report from you BigE!


----------



## ShakerMan

Where are you all at still ice fishing this warm? I don't need to know the exact location of your honey hole, but give me at least a county! I got a disease and the only cure is catching an ice fish today.


----------



## bobberbucket

ShakerMan said:


> Where are you all at still ice fishing this warm? I don't need to know the exact location of your honey hole, but give me at least a county! I got a disease and the only cure is catching an ice fish today.


If your not experienced enough to already know specific locations. It’s highly doubtful anyone here is going to give you advice on where to put yourself into harms way. Especially in the open forum where others with little experience might also take that advice. 

I know what the bug feels like. If you wanna fish risky ice you have to do your own leg work. 

Trust me it’ll be better soon! & worth the wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning friends of the freeze! -
> 
> Looks like we’re ending the year on a bittersweet note dreadfully warm but covered in ice. Great news is we’re starting the new year under ice cover!
> 
> Looking like only a few more days of this nonsense & then we will be cooling back down Wednesday night. Not looking super duper cold or anything YET but I have little doubt some places depending on how the rain works out will fish very early in the new year..
> 
> THE MORE ICE DANCE STARTS NOW!!!
> 
> The fish porn from yesterday put me in a great mood this morning ! [mention]flyphisherman [/mention] [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] [mention]wivywoo [/mention] Anyone else who was out yesterday y’all are some studs GOOD STUFF!
> 
> I know a few guys taking a hard think about heading out today. I’ll for sure be home but I’ll be there in spirt!
> 
> IF YOU ARE NEW TO THIS….. NOW IS NOT THE TIME TO LEARN. ITS PRIME TIME FOR SOMEONE TO GET WET. ONCE THE COLD RETURNS & PROVIDES A LITTLE STABILITY IN TERMS OF CONDITIONS. IT WILL BE A LESS RISKY TIME TO TRY NEW THINGS & GAIN EXPERIENCE.
> 
> Best of luck to those headed out today positive vibes & lips on hooks!🧊
> 
> Don’t forget, SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS, ROPE,PARTNER & A PLAN!
> 
> Have a safe & happy new year!
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ditto Bobber as Milton ice is full of air pockets and rain is going right through it. Not safe!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

Dock fishing with ice gear can be very productive and satisfying when it gets like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShakerMan

bobberbucket said:


> If your not experienced enough to already know specific locations. It’s highly doubtful anyone here is going to give you advice on where to put yourself into harms way. Especially in the open forum where others with little experience might also take that advice.
> 
> I know what the bug feels like. If you wanna fish risky ice you have to do your own leg work.
> 
> Trust me it’ll be better soon! & worth the wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been ice fishing for almost 20 years (in Michigan), but I moved to Northeast Ohio relatively recently, hence my lack of knowledge on OH hardwater.

With small kids and such I get like a 2 hour window once a week to go fishing. So I don't really have time to do leg work, besides reading the forums and checking fish brain. I'm a grown man with a spud, ice picks, and a whistle, so I'm reasonably confident in my abilities to stay alive out there. I'm a working evolutionary biologist, so I believe strongly in the goodness of natural selection 

I'm not making anyone do anything they don't wanna do. If nobody feels like telling me that's perfectly fine. I understand the fear of saying, "I fished this lake this morning, and the ice was fine," and then some yahoo reads that and falls through and drowns and you feel like it's your fault. If someone wants to save me from catching dinks at the local 1/5 acre pond, private message me!

EDIT: Dock idea sounds real good!


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Happy new years ice fishin fam. Im gonna be playing with my new fish whistle i got for Christmas to hopefully ring in plenty of good luck and solid ice for the new year!!! Hope ya'll have a great one and be safe tonight!!!!


----------



## loomis82

Didn’t end up going making it out. Adult stuff got into the way and now new years stuff!🤬. Well fellas we made it on the ice in 2022 let’s get this damn weather straightened out to get some good ice again! Happy new years to the hard water gang!


----------



## fastwater

Happy New Year to ALL you hardwater heatherns...  
May your lakes freeze plum up into Spring and the bite be of epic proportions.
Most of all...Stay safe out there...


----------



## allwayzfishin

Did a lil dock fishing this morning and it was actually pretty good. Gonna make fish tacos tonight. Happy New Year everyone. Hopefully we will be back on the ice in a few weeks. If anyone is interested in renting a cabin at pyma once it's safe to get back on the ice, lemme know. I found a spot that's loaded with all species of fish, including muskies which I never ice fished for yet. But I have tip ups and the gear necessary to accomplish it. I noticed the bite completely shut down once the skies came in so catching them would be fun and then the other species would get active again. Pm me if interested


----------



## ScumFrog

Happy New Year Y’all !!!🎣🎣🎣


----------



## Evinrude58

Got out for a couple hours early this morning at a classified location. Fishing was decent with some nice gills. Ended up getting chased off as apparently the guy who told me he didn't care if I fished it didn't mention that he didn't care because he had no say over who could fish it.


----------



## IceHoleDestroyer

ShakerMan said:


> I've been ice fishing for almost 20 years (in Michigan), but I moved to Northeast Ohio relatively recently, hence my lack of knowledge on OH hardwater.
> 
> With small kids and such I get like a 2 hour window once a week to go fishing. So I don't really have time to do leg work, besides reading the forums and checking fish brain. I'm a grown man with a spud, ice picks, and a whistle, so I'm reasonably confident in my abilities to stay alive out there. I'm a working evolutionary biologist, so I believe strongly in the goodness of natural selection
> 
> I'm not making anyone do anything they don't wanna do. If nobody feels like telling me that's perfectly fine. I understand the fear of saying, "I fished this lake this morning, and the ice was fine," and then some yahoo reads that and falls through and drowns and you feel like it's your fault. If someone wants to save me from catching dinks at the local 1/5 acre pond, private message me!
> 
> EDIT: Dock idea sounds real good!


Literally just drive around at local lakes. Try to find a spot a spud lets you get on. Keep working out and fish wherever the ice allows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE ICE JUNKIES, TAKE A LITTLE BREAK AND REPAIR AND REORGANIZE YOUR GEAR. GET EVERYTHING IN ORDER IT WONT BE LONG AND WE WILL BE BACK ON THE HARDWATER!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

Sad,sad picture 😔

But we will get that ice back soon 🙂

Happy new year and great ice conditions 🎉

Don.


----------



## CRB

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Sad,sad picture 😔
> 
> But we will get that ice back soon 🙂
> 
> Happy new year and great ice conditions 🎉
> 
> Don.
> View attachment 502017


Happy New Year to all my ice buddies🍻


----------



## CRB

kit carson said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE ICE JUNKIES, TAKE A LITTLE BREAK AND REPAIR AND REORGANIZE YOUR GEAR. GET EVERYTHING IN ORDER IT WONT BE LONG AND WE WILL BE BACK ON THE HARDWATER!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


😎👊


----------



## CRB

CRB said:


> 😎👊


Go BUCKS!!!👊🍻


----------



## bobberbucket

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning & happy new year freeze buddies! 

- Just a few more days of this no no weather & things should start heading in the right direction for us friends of the freeze! 

Happy to be starting the new year with ice cover. Hopefully it won’t be long before that ice is getting a good poke. 

I may go out an scout around either today or tomorrow just to see what we’re still working with. I’ve got my eye on a couple micro climates that might fish sooner than later. 

Best of luck to to all icers in the new year! Positive vibes & lips on hooks!

Don’t forget about the necessities : SPUDS, SPIKES,PICKS ROPE,FLOATATION, PARTNER & PLAN. 

🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernie Babb

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 501973
> 
> 
> Did a lil dock fishing this morning and it was actually pretty good. Gonna make fish tacos tonight. Happy New Year everyone. Hopefully we will be back on the ice in a few weeks. If anyone is interested in renting a cabin at pyma once it's safe to get back on the ice, lemme know. I found a spot that's loaded with all species of fish, including muskies which I never ice fished for yet. But I have tip ups and the gear necessary to accomplish it. I noticed the bite completely shut down once the skies came in so catching them would be fun and then the other species would get active again. Pm me if interested





allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 501973
> 
> 
> Did a lil dock fishing this morning and it was actually pretty good. Gonna make fish tacos tonight. Happy New Year everyone. Hopefully we will be back on the ice in a few weeks. If anyone is interested in renting a cabin at pyma once it's safe to get back on the ice, lemme know. I found a spot that's loaded with all species of fish, including muskies which I never ice fished for yet. But I have tip ups and the gear necessary to accomplish it. I noticed the bite completely shut down once the skies came in so catching them would be fun and then the other species would get active again. Pm me if interested


Interested in pyma. Bernie


----------



## The Fishing Addict

Anyone want to take a guess when we will get fishable ice next in Ohio?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

The Fishing Addict said:


> Anyone want to take a guess when we will get fishable ice next in Ohio?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometime this month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice fans! - I’d definitely say that this rain is doing a number on the up to 3.5” of ice that was still hanging around some places yesterday . Looks like we’re in for a total reset. 

Looking like Friday we will get back into the 30s & down around freezing. Hopefully it won’t be long till the bottom falls out after that!

Hang in there guys it’s not gonna take long at all! We could use a polar vortex or an arctic slam to give us a nudge that be great!

When the ice returns don’t forget your: SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE,FLOATATION , PARTNER & PLAN!

🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊

, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Good morning ice fans! - I’d definitely say that this rain is doing a number on the up to 3.5” of ice that was still hanging around some places yesterday . Looks like we’re in for a total reset.
> 
> Looking like Friday we will get back into the 30s & down around freezing. Hopefully it won’t be long till the bottom falls out after that!
> 
> Hang in there guys it’s not gonna take long at all! We could use a polar vortex or an arctic slam to give us a nudge that be great!
> 
> When the ice returns don’t forget your: SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE,FLOATATION , PARTNER & PLAN!
> 
> 🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully you’re right…really didn’t want to pull the boat 🚤 out yet…tooo much salt and debris on the roads…Stay safe and stay on top


----------



## bobberbucket

I think I’m calling off today. Nothing good comes from playing with multi ton machinery in the rain especially on ground that’s wet when it’s dry. I’ll just save myself a bunch of chain rigging & frustration in butthole deep mud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag

bobberbucket said:


> I think I’m calling off today. Nothing good comes from playing with multi ton machinery in the rain especially on ground that’s wet when it’s dry. I’ll just save myself a bunch of chain rigging & frustration in butthole deep mud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wish I would have... I've been on a ladder in this garbage since 8a nothing like 7hrs of ladder work in rain! Thankfully it was warm and I have my rain jacket


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning ice buddy’s ! - It’s gonna be another dreadfully mild day. Good news is less rain than yesterday & likely that last day of over the top warm. . 

Looks like we’re trending cooler not in ice making cool YET but we will absolutely embrace the progress! . 

You know some places are still locked up tight. I’m sure the quality of that ice is very very degraded but it’s still there nonetheless. Hopefully we get some single digits & teens soon to start rebuilding. If the forecasted lows dip a little lower it’ll be game time!🧊

I guess since we gots no ice & it’s not raining stupid crazy outside I’ll go to work.  

SOON WE SHALL ICE FISH! 🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊



, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Wow me and buddy were out at a puddle, what we saw was trash every where!! I know we discuss this every year but people want to know why am rude sometimes toward others well this is one of the reasons slobs! U want me to tell u where there biting and are they good fish Hell no to the majority of the human race!! People come to talk to u on the ice not to be friendly but to leach information on the bite ,spots, and structure!! Buddy had a guy put his own ducer down his hole to show him his vex 28 compared to his unreal!! I will have a no trespassing sign soon !! I will help people out if I know they are stewards of the great outdoors plus the younger generation need to know the do’s and don’ts !


----------



## bobberbucket

For those of you wondering about micro climates and exactly what it takes to get rid of ice here’s a prime example. Moggy CLR today 1/4/23 palm road also today. As you can see it takes more than a few days of 60 and rain to get rid of good clear hard ice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman

That is some impressive holding potential!!!


----------



## bobberbucket

flyphisherman said:


> That is some impressive holding potential!!!


You betcha ! We get down into the teens some of these places are going to stiffen up quck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

Time for some education!!! Mogador used be a top panfishing destination for many , well that was before I really got into it but since those hay days it has regressed from over fishing and killing of crucial habitat ! Now I know about the craps are not bad or the perch , plus the bass but the gills and ears not so good!!! Just reminding people good things can come to a end and may never come back!! Lack of fisheries help and lack of respect from the-slob type outdoors men have caused this!!! Happening at some other area lakes to! Be a true steward to the land and educate the uneducated to help preserve what we have left!! With the borders a sieve the lakes will be more prone to issues! Thx u


----------



## brad crappie

Forgot to mention the prices of gas and inflation, more folks will be wanting to take everything that swims home !! A major issue


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> Forgot to mention the prices of gas and inflation, more folks will be wanting to take everything that swims home !! A major issue


I support the “ Save the GD bulls!” Program!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScumFrog

You are certainly correct brad crappie. Certain ethnic groups fish moggy on a regular and when I say groups I mean the whole family Aunts, uncles, brothers, sisters and cousins. They’re not picky about what they keep but they definitely like the crappie. I’ve seen lots of historic crappie spawning grounds get picked quite thoroughly. Couple that with the invasive curly leaf pondweed that grows under the ice, pushes out native weeds and then dies off in June leaving the lake with very sparse weed cover and it makes for very tough panfishing. I think if they would drop the lake a few feet every fall for a number of years that might help alleviate the weed problem some but not the over harvest problem. That starts with proper education starting with the youngins.


----------



## bobberbucket

At one time I was a huge proponent of the 9 inch 30 a day limit for crappies. But after seeing the spotty results. I’ve become more in favor of slot limits and site specific regulation. 

I would actually be OK with larger possession amounts as far as total number of panfish per day as long as the protection was there for the bigger bulls & baby makers. 


Blanket regulations just don’t work with so many different bodies of water that are each unique. 
————————————————————————-

Absolutely there are ethnic groups that it is in their culture to take as much as they can get when they can get it. I don’t know if you can educate out culture. 

I find them to be no different than internet fisherman chasing bites & raping spots whenever someone slips ups & posts one. 

Most of those people have to chase the bites because they can’t find fish & have to wait for the fishermen to find the fish. 

And then they come in like studs blabbing & keeping everything they catch because who knows when they might catch some again. Why ? Because the lazy sacks don’t know how to find them themselves. 

. They don’t care about what brought the fish to the location. They don’t care what it took to figure it out. All they want to know is where & how never why! 

That’s why they want to know exactly how you did it and GPS coordinates the because they absolutely do not like to do legwork because they are not skilled at finding /catching fish! 

Why would they want to work hard at something they’re not good at when they can just have you tell them exactly how to do it and where & when to do it. 

Keeping your mouth shut about a bite today will do more for the resources of tomorrow than Columbus ever will! 

—————————————————————————

Educational rants are fun! Let’s do this once a week.


,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baitguy

bobberbucket said:


> Absolutely there are ethnic groups that it is in their culture to take as much as they can get when they can get it. I don’t know if you can educate out culture.
> 
> I find them to be no different than internet fisherman chasing bites & raping spots whenever someone slips ups & posts one.
> 
> Most of those people have to chase the bites because they can’t find fish & have to wait for the fishermen to find the fish.
> 
> And then they come in like studs blabbing & keeping everything they catch because who knows when they might catch some again. Why ? Because the lazy sacks don’t know how to find them themselves.
> 
> . They don’t care about what brought the fish to the location. They don’t care what it took to figure it out. All they want to know is where & how never why!
> 
> That’s why they want to know exactly how you did it and GPS coordinates the because they absolutely do not like to do legwork because they are not skilled at finding /catching fish!
> 
> Why would they want to work hard at something they’re not good at when they can just have you tell them exactly how to do it and where & when to do it.
> 
> Keeping your mouth shut about a bite today will do more for the resources of tomorrow than Columbus ever will!


it is the culture of many ... some of them out of necessity, a small part is ignorance, more of it greed and laziness ... to harvest everything you can, be a slob and litter if you feel like it, no matter the impact on everyone else ... that shouldn't be a news flash to them, it's tough to educate people who are greedy and lazy because all they care about is their immediate needs ... I've seen numerous folks doing that very thing many times on the lake Erie piers and break walls, keeping buckets full of white bass and whatever else they catch that were to small to bother cleaning and throwing their trash in the general direction of the cans  or not 

but GPS coordinates are always appreciated


----------



## bobberbucket

If you have spots & certain techniques that are very effective in those spots. Be picky about who you share that with. Think about who they are going to share it with before you share it with them. 

Be mindful that if you show someone something they might just go back to that same spot day after day after day and rape it. They might expose it on social media. They might bring a friend who brings friends who also rape and have blabber mouth. 

Before you know it the honey hole is a community hole sausage fest & with everyone talking about how bad the fishing is there. 

You’ll never harm a resource by keeping it a secret. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cement569

amen dave, i learned the hard way. i had a crappie spot for years and maybe kept i meal a year from it. well there was a guy in a van with binocs watching me and the next day went back to fish that spot and it looked like fremont during the walleye run. that was 5 years ago and i go back there from time to time and cant catch them anymore. they gutted it out and it might take years for that spot to ever produce again.....moral to this story is never ever give up your spots, and never post ANYTHING on social media....mainly facebook


----------



## ScumFrog

That’s what I like about you guys here. We all work hard for our prize and only share our bounty at the table not on the internet. General information like hey I caught some today on this type of bait but definitely don’t give up spots. Just say hey they’re biting and any fishermen worth his salt can apply that information to wherever they’re fishing and chances are they will find a similar situation and probably find fish. Not every lake is the same. They are all unique and require its own personalized management plan. Unfortunately the state lacks the manpower, finances and time to study each lake individually and implement a plan. In a perfect world everyone would have common sense to not litter and realize that our resources while some renewable are finite in sustaining quality over quantity. One thing we all can do as our albeit small group of ethical sportsmen is voice our opinion and experiences at the ODNR open houses each spring. They may not utilize every idea or address every complaint but even a small change can go a long way. Like STOP STOCKING CATFISH EVERYWHERE!! There’s plenty of those things for the next 20 years. Save the money and utilize it another more productive way. Rant complete…I think…for now🤪


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning frigid fishers! - The great cooling has begun! 🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊

I see we’re starting things off in the 30s today and I see many 20s & 30s days forecasted in the near future. Hopefully we can get those lows a little lower some nights in teens or single digits would really change the game right now! 

I’ll be paying close attention to the cold air maps. Those microclimates are going to show themselves & I’ll be watching. In case anyone missed it here’s the link [mention]IceHoleDestroyer [/mention] shared awhile back. 



Error 403 is HTTP_FORBIDDEN Redirect Page



We’re getting very close to party time hang in there! 

When it’s time REMEMBER YOUR: SPUD,SPIKES,PICKS,ROPE,PARTNER & PLAN!

🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

brad crappie said:


> Time for some education!!! Mogador used be a top panfishing destination for many , well that was before I really got into it but since those hay days it has regressed from over fishing and killing of crucial habitat ! Now I know about the craps are not bad or the perch , plus the bass but the gills and ears not so good!!! Just reminding people good things can come to a end and may never come back!! Lack of fisheries help and lack of respect from the-slob type outdoors men have caused this!!! Happening at some other area lakes to! Be a true steward to the land and educate the uneducated to help preserve what we have left!! With the borders a sieve the lakes will be more prone to issues! Thx u





ScumFrog said:


> You are certainly correct brad crappie. Certain ethnic groups fish moggy on a regular and when I say groups I mean the whole family Aunts, uncles, brothers, sisters and cousins. They’re not picky about what they keep but they definitely like the crappie. I’ve seen lots of historic crappie spawning grounds get picked quite thoroughly. Couple that with the invasive curly leaf pondweed that grows under the ice, pushes out native weeds and then dies off in June leaving the lake with very sparse weed cover and it makes for very tough panfishing. I think if they would drop the lake a few feet every fall for a number of years that might help alleviate the weed problem some but not the over harvest problem. That starts with proper education starting with the youngins.





bobberbucket said:


> At one time I was a huge proponent of the 9 inch 30 a day limit for crappies. But after seeing the spotty results. I’ve become more in favor of slot limits and site specific regulation.
> 
> I would actually be OK with larger possession amounts as far as total number of panfish per day as long as the protection was there for the bigger bulls & baby makers.
> 
> 
> Blanket regulations just don’t work with so many different bodies of water that are each unique.
> ————————————————————————-
> 
> Absolutely there are ethnic groups that it is in their culture to take as much as they can get when they can get it. I don’t know if you can educate out culture.
> 
> I find them to be no different than internet fisherman chasing bites & raping spots whenever someone slips ups & posts one.
> 
> Most of those people have to chase the bites because they can’t find fish & have to wait for the fishermen to find the fish.
> 
> And then they come in like studs blabbing & keeping everything they catch because who knows when they might catch some again. Why ? Because the lazy sacks don’t know how to find them themselves.
> 
> . They don’t care about what brought the fish to the location. They don’t care what it took to figure it out. All they want to know is where & how never why!
> 
> That’s why they want to know exactly how you did it and GPS coordinates the because they absolutely do not like to do legwork because they are not skilled at finding /catching fish!
> 
> Why would they want to work hard at something they’re not good at when they can just have you tell them exactly how to do it and where & when to do it.
> 
> Keeping your mouth shut about a bite today will do more for the resources of tomorrow than Columbus ever will!
> 
> —————————————————————————
> 
> Educational rants are fun! Let’s do this once a week.
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I agree with all of you. You can always try to educate people and groups on ethical fishing practices. The problem being most of them are too stupid to understand what they're being told. The other problem is most don't care enough. And by all means let GD Bulls go!


----------



## odell daniel

bobberbucket said:


> If you have spots & certain techniques that are very effective in those spots. Be picky about who you share that with. Think about who they are going to share it with before you share it with them.
> 
> Be mindful that if you show someone something they might just go back to that same spot day after day after day and rape it. They might expose it on social media. They might bring a friend who brings friends who also rape and have blabber mouth.
> 
> Before you know it the honey hole is a community hole sausage fest & with everyone talking about how bad the fishing is there.
> 
> You’ll never harm a resource by keeping it a secret.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


example..I landed a 17 inch crappie from a 6 acre public pond in October, I've only seen 2 or 3 other people fishing that pond, my son slipped up and showed the picture and location, I was on the ice after xmas and here came the fisherman, they were people my son knew but hadn't fished that pond mch until they saw the pic. They pay taxes too but you have to be careful if you want a spot to stay hush hush.


----------



## partlyable

bobberbucket said:


> If you have spots & certain techniques that are very effective in those spots. Be picky about who you share that with. Think about who they are going to share it with before you share it with them.
> 
> Be mindful that if you show someone something they might just go back to that same spot day after day after day and rape it. They might expose it on social media. They might bring a friend who brings friends who also rape and have blabber mouth.
> 
> Before you know it the honey hole is a community hole sausage fest & with everyone talking about how bad the fishing is there.
> 
> You’ll never harm a resource by keeping it a secret.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had it happen in the spring where I would be the only person fishing, someone would park and come down and try to start a conversation. I’ll say I am not catching anything, he stood around and watched for like 20 min. I started catching crappie that day right after ice off. He walks back to his truck and grabs a rod and calls some people and 20 min later there is 5 people fishing a small spot that typically only about 2 people can fish comfortably. Social media is a problem, and sometimes people are just turds!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buck16on

60 years ago, when I was 6 years old, I started ice fishing Porter Road (CL Road). Some adult would drop me off before daylight and some adult would pick me up after dark. We left our shanties out there all season and my job according to my old man was to bring home fish for the family as he didn't fish. The place was like a small city at night on the weekend with all the Coleman lanterns going. The perch and blue gill were a lot bigger and more plentiful back in those days. There was a retired truck driver out there who took a liking to me and he called me shanty kid and would talk to me and give me ice fishing advice. There was a fella who walked all over the ice pulling a huge contraption full of ice fishing gear that he'd sell; rods, reels, pinmins, Coleman mantels etc. My old man helped me build my shanty it was 5 feet tall 5 feet wide and 6 feet long. Made out of plywood and 1x4's the walls and ceiling hooked together with storm door hooks. I painted it white inside and out so inside we could see better in the dark with the Coleman burning. Me and 2 buddies could sit in there fishing because we were so small. I usually start there every year at first ice and then head to the main lake and other lakes. I start there to get my gear working and out of nostalgia trying to relive the good old days. Of course, the good old days were no heaters, terrible clothing and crappy gloves and boots, chemical hand warmers you lit with a match and no electronics except for a transistor radio.


----------



## Frickster

I agree with folks on here about talking about your spots. I started fishing Chippewa lake about 15 years ago and be the only one on the lake ice fishing. Now its shanty town. Seeing guys take bucket fulls of gills last year, its just a matter of time before that lake turns empty. Saw same thing at Medina lake. Nobody and then everybody, now its nothing but small gills/crappie. Folks don't believe the impact they can make. I'll only take enough for a meal for the family and with a slot limit. I'll even tell friends with me were not take more then we need. I believe some of this happened off Cleveland with Lake Erie perch. Back in the day there's guys that fished everyday for them and got their limit and some. Then when the population crashed they blamed the netters. I see it now with some of the walleye fishermen on Erie. Guys out there everyday getting their limits. You can only eat so much fish and freeze so much, makes you wonder what they're really doing with all of it??
Frickster


----------



## JBayer

I finally got a few chances at that sweet December ice! It was everything I have heard about. Bonus: Picked up my first pickle through the ice. Tungsten and Custom Jigs & Spins finesse plastics catches any and all fish, big and small, lakes or ponds; keep changing plastic colors until they eat.


----------



## brad crappie

Frickster said:


> I agree with folks on here about talking about your spots. I started fishing Chippewa lake about 15 years ago and be the only one on the lake ice fishing. Now its shanty town. Seeing guys take bucket fulls of gills last year, its just a matter of time before that lake turns empty. Saw same thing at Medina lake. Nobody and then everybody, now its nothing but small gills/crappie. Folks don't believe the impact they can make. I'll only take enough for a meal for the family and with a slot limit. I'll even tell friends with me were not take more then we need. I believe some of this happened off Cleveland with Lake Erie perch. Back in the day there's guys that fished everyday for them and got their limit and some. Then when the population crashed they blamed the netters. I see it now with some of the walleye fishermen on Erie. Guys out there everyday getting their limits. You can only eat so much fish and freeze so much, makes you wonder what they're really doing with all of it??
> Frickster


Great read and sad that u are right! The state has enough data on lakes to implement gill limits on lakes but have did squat ! I talk to the medina county parks system and they have not done ****! I will say it again the human race can screw it up in a hurry! Squitter is the worst it has been in 25 years with panfish and the eye fishing Is below par too! Over fishing and the gills no limits! All we can do is preach and teach these non educated types! I go fAr and spend lots of money on gas and most time don’t keep fish! Another suggestion to the hard core fishermen put out structure screw the state cause they don’t do enough! Help the fishery’s


----------



## brad crappie

Sorry forgot to mention the black crappies are growing slower at squitter not as thick either! Whites are still growing welll but a lack of 10in or better


----------



## bobberbucket

Starting to feel much better outside! 🧊🧊🧊🧊🧊


, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie

I see it’s at 32 in a lot of places do u guys think I can find safe ice any where? Thx 😳


----------



## bobberbucket

brad crappie said:


> I see it’s at 32 in a lot of places do u guys think I can find safe ice any where? Thx


Only way to find out make sure you wear your floating pants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bprice1031

bobberbucket said:


> Only way to find out make sure you wear your floating pants!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't forget the Mickey Mouse water wings too!


----------



## allwayzfishin

Got out this afternoon and caught my limit of nice stockers. Forgot how much fun it is on ultra light gear. Definitely gonna ice fish this place once it locks up. Hopefully before February but this weather isn't looking to good to build ice. It really has me depressed. Even ordered a new 30"walleye rod this week to make me feel better lol. I pray every night that the polar vortex comes back in full force.


----------



## codger

allwayzfishin said:


> I pray every night that the polar vortex comes back in full force.


The part of me that wants to fish hard water agrees. The part that pays the heating bill doesn't


----------



## bobberbucket

Good morning icers! - Starting things off at 32 today wish it was minus 32 but we will take anything 32 & below as a start to a good day!

I know some are getting discouraged. I’ll just remind them of how fast it can & will freeze . 

Considering there’s still Ice leftover from the last round I wouldn’t think it would be easy to forget. Let’s not give up just because nobody’s icing the 1st week of January. 

WE WILL BE ICE FISHING OHIO WATERS SOONER THAN LATER!!! 

Instead of sulking about the lack of ice this morning I am studying the cold air temp maps. Identifying colder micro climates. Then I may take a drive and scope out some of these places. 

When the freeze comes I’ll know where to be. & when those who already gave up come around asking:

“where’s the ice” , “how thick” , just tell me what county” “ I’m just trying to find good public access “ , safe access “ , “name the lake “ help out your fellow fishermen “ “ I don’t want your honey hole” & on an on with their million reasons of why they didn’t couldn’t or wouldn’t do any leg work……. I’ll be saying nothing. 












Those who know me personally know that I won’t be giving up on this NEO ice until the dogwoods are blooming! 




, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn

Another weekend of No Hardwater Trekking or Drilling.
Very depressing.


----------



## viking

Hey John if you really get desperate you can get a 5 gallon bucket fill it 3/4 full with water and top it off with ice cubes put a magnet in the bottom and jig for it till you get a bite. Might ease the pain for a little while 😜


----------



## Mattiba

We’re just on here chatting about a sport we all love and if it saves someone a little leg work or a little gas then why not throw a bone. I’ve asked and I’ve offered info. It doesn’t have to be specific. Sometimes I get skunked (or almost) and sometimes I hammer them. Sometimes ice is 10” and sometimes it’s 4” or less. I don’t go on anything less than 4”. I’ve been on lakes so packed you don’t even need to use your own heater because you feel heat from your neighbours and I’ve been off by myself a mile from the pack. Let’s all just fish. People that know me know I’ll send them in a general direction based on my success or lack of. If you crowd me too much then I’ll go find fish somewhere else.


----------



## bobberbucket

Mattiba said:


> We’re just on here chatting about a sport we all love and if it saves someone a little leg work or a little gas then why not throw a bone. I’ve asked and I’ve offered info. It doesn’t have to be specific. Sometimes I get skunked (or almost) and sometimes I hammer them. Sometimes ice is 10” and sometimes it’s 4” or less. I don’t go on anything less than 4”. I’ve been on lakes so packed you don’t even need to use your own heater because you feel heat from your neighbours and I’ve been off by myself a mile from the pack. Let’s all just fish. People that know me know I’ll send them in a general direction based on my success or lack of. If you crowd me too much then I’ll go find fish somewhere else.


There’s a difference between throwing a bone & swapping some info. Or meeting up & fishing with someone new or introducing someone to the sport ect. There’s a difference between that & turning fishing holes over to masses of slobs from all over the internet. 

I’ll gladly share information in private when asked but not to those I know will be making that information public. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atroyernodoubt

If there's no ice I fish open water!


----------



## allwayzfishin

atroyernodoubt said:


> If there's no ice I fish open water!


The tug is the drug.. lol. Nice ditch pickle ya got there


----------



## bobberbucket

Once again we’re starting off below 32. I won’t complain. . We’re sorta stuck in the fridge right now & we need to be in the freezer! Hoping the forecast dips more that expected it won’t take much at all for things to happen. 

All we really need in some areas is One night of single digits & two nights in the teens & it could become game time real quick.

I’ve seen some interesting things paying close attention to the cold air maps. Hopefully that research will pay off when I need it.

I’m totally ready to get out on the hard water for another round! All this working & house cat life is starting to wear on me. In the last couple years I’ve let too many things get in the way of the things I love to do. 

I NEED SOME ADVENTURE IN MY LIFE!. & AN ICE ADVENTURE WOULD DO JUST FINE!
 

#freezebabyfreeze












, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

bobberbucket said:


> Once again we’re starting off below 32. I won’t complain. . We’re sorta stuck in the fridge right now & we need to be in the freezer! Hoping the forecast dips more that expected it won’t take much at all for things to happen.
> 
> All we really need in some areas is One night of single digits & two nights in the teens & it could become game time real quick.
> 
> I’ve seen some interesting things paying close attention to the cold air maps. Hopefully that research will pay off when I need it.
> 
> I’m totally ready to get out on the hard water for another round! All this working & house cat life is starting to wear on me. In the last couple years I’ve let too many things get in the way of the things I love to do.
> 
> I NEED SOME ADVENTURE IN MY LIFE!. & AN ICE ADVENTURE WOULD DO JUST FINE!
> 
> 
> #freezebabyfreeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> BB take it from experience...the years pass VERY quickly...do what you can...when you can...


----------



## allwayzfishin

does anymore know what the name of this lure is and where I can get some? Online purchase or in person.


----------



## ScumFrog

Looks like you could make it. Small willow blade with a couple holes drilled for split rings and a couple split shot pinched on for balance. Paint to your fancy


----------



## set-the-drag

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 502452
> does anymore know what the name of this lure is and where I can get some? Online purchase or in person.


That thing looks deadly


----------



## bobberbucket

Come on cold! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Come on cold is right, this weather absolutely SUCKS!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## wivywoo

I can't wait anymore. Heading to north western Michigan this weekend. My buddy lives up there and said there is fishable ice.


----------



## set-the-drag

Might have to dig the boat out this weekend 🤔


----------



## bobberbucket

set-the-drag said:


> Might have to dig the boat out this weekend


I mean there’s no reason not to if there’s no ice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## codger

I did finally take my canoe off the top of my truck, because I needed to haul some things, but I've not put it on its winter storage rack yet. I figure I can take it out a few times over winter if the wind ever calms enough on a free day. I watch the 10 day forecast religiously and find days the wind at Alum Res is forecast to be less than 10MPH, but by the time the day arrives the forecast changes


----------



## loomis82

Damnit this weather sucks!! Maybe if I sell all my new gear it will get cold again??


----------



## Trouthunter

allwayzfishin said:


> View attachment 502452
> does anymore know what the name of this lure is and where I can get some? Online purchase or in person.










May not be identical, but I picked up this Vibe “E” at Fin, Feather and Fur


----------

